# Kona Tech Questions



## KonaEurope (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Kona Riders! 

Meldet euch hier, wann du ein Technische frage hast uber dein Kona bike, wann dein lokale Kona Händler dir nicht weiter hilfen kann.


----------



## Boink (3. Juni 2012)

Da meld ich mich doch gleich  mal 

gibts füs CoilAir deluxe von 2010 noch Ausfallenden bzw. gibts auch welche mit Steckachse statt Schnellspanner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (3. Juni 2012)

Habe ein Stab Supreme 2010, wenn ich den Dämpfer so einbaue das ich einen längeren Radstand habe federt der Hinterbau in den ersten 2 Gängen kaum ein. Muss ich in der Dampferposition eine längere kette montieren damit ich dieses Problem umgehen kann?


----------



## KonaEurope (4. Juni 2012)

@ Boink 

Ja gib es sicher. fur steckachse lautet die partnumber:

CMPHDO2B12
CMPHDO2B12ND 

@Spike
Diese frage ist schwierig zu beantworten ohne das rad vor mich zu haben.
So zu hören, soll ein langere kette das problem behelfen, aber um sicher zu sein fahr mal vorbei bei dein Kona handler um dein rad mal an zu schauen. Du findest dein naheste handler hier: 
http://www.konaworld.com/dealers.cfm


----------



## Boink (4. Juni 2012)

Danke  hab die auch schon gesehen, wollts mir aber nicht bestellen weil da was vom Dope System steht, was ja des coilair nicht hat. Telefonier jetz mal alle Kona Händler Deutschland weit an, weil versand aus Kanada deuert warscheinlích ewig..


----------



## rocktherock (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich habe ein "kleines" Problem. Bei meinem Stab Deluxe von 2010 habe ich an "DOPE floating brake mount" einen kleinen Riss bei der Schraubenaufnahme entdeckt. Siehe Foto.


Kann ich mit dieser "angerissenen" Bremsaufnahme weiter fahren?

Ride On!

VG
Johannes


----------



## KonaEurope (6. Juni 2012)

rocktherock schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope,
> 
> ich habe ein "kleines" Problem. Bei meinem Stab Deluxe von 2010 habe ich an "DOPE floating brake mount" einen kleinen Riss bei der Schraubenaufnahme entdeckt. Siehe Foto.Anhang anzeigen 231694
> 
> ...



Hi Johannes!

Naturlich kannst du nicht weiter fahren mit ein gerissenes teil an dein DH bike! 
Bitte das rad nicht fahren vor das du ein ersatzteil bekommen hast. 

Am besten kannst du dein Kona handler kontaktiere, wo du dein Stab gekauft hat. Er braucht bilder, rahmen nummer und dein rechnung um das unter garantie zu reklamieren. 

Das teil ist auf lager, und kann schnell geliefert werden.


----------



## rocktherock (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde gleich morgen meinen Kona Händler kontaktieren.

Ride on!
Johannes


----------



## nbgtrail (14. Juni 2012)

HI Kona,

Ich würde meine Operator DH 2011 Mal gern komlpett zerlegen um den Schlamm, Stauf und das Geschmier auch aus den Gelenken raus zu bekommen. 

Wo erfahr ich denn mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Gelenke wieder und all das wieder zusammen schraub? Bruach ich irgendwo nen Schraubensicherungslackk? Ich will ja nicht dass das sich was auflöst..

MfG Chris


----------



## Jarno (15. Juni 2012)

Hi


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Chris! 

Am besten kannst du die grossere service bei dein Kona Handler machen lassen. Er hat die erfahrung und werkzeugen, und du hast ein garantie auf die arbeit. 

Für die drehmomenten, schick bitte ein mail an warranty-europe (a) konaworld.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (15. Juni 2012)

Wenn du ein drehmo hast und dein Rahmen noch zusammen geschraubt ist dann stell dein drehmo einfach mal auf 10nm und Prüf damit die Verschraubungen, wenns zum Beispiel bei 10 und 11 und 12 nm knackt aber bei 13 nm sich die Schraube etc. Reindrehen lässt war die Verschraubung ziemlich sicher mit 12 nm verschraubt. 

Kurz gesagt, drehmo auf einen geringen Wert einstellen und so lang den Wert erhöhen bis sich die Verschraubung fester zu zieht. 

Gruß


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Juni 2012)

Das ist leider falsch. Wenn sich die Schraubenverbindung gesetzt hat, im Zweifelsfall Korrosion zwischen den Zahnflanken des Gewindes stattgefunden hat etc. ist das ehemals verwendete Anzugsmoment nicht mehr sicher feststellbar.


----------



## nbgtrail (15. Juni 2012)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein drehmo hast und dein Rahmen noch zusammen geschraubt ist dann stell dein drehmo einfach mal auf 10nm und Prüf damit die Verschraubungen, wenns zum Beispiel bei 10 und 11 und 12 nm knackt aber bei 13 nm sich die Schraube etc. Reindrehen lässt war die Verschraubung ziemlich sicher mit 12 nm verschraubt.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, drehmo auf einen geringen Wert einstellen und so lang den Wert erhöhen bis sich die Verschraubung fester zu zieht.
> 
> Gruß




Ja, so oder so ähnlich hatte ich mir das schon gedacht. Wollte nur schaun obs da nicht ne Übersicht gibt. 
Danke


----------



## nbgtrail (15. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt ne Auflistung der Drehmomente gefunden, allerdings auf englisch mit Kürzeln. Die hilft mir garnix. Bin zu doof dafür.

Wie genau müssen denn die Drehmomente stimmen? Viele schrauben den Rahmen frei Schnauze nach Gefühl zusammen... Is sowas gesund? Reicht es nicht auch wenn ich einfach darauf achte dass sich ohne Dämpfer alles leichtgängig bewegen lässt?


----------



## Spike777 (15. Juni 2012)

Drehmoment ist schon wichtig, Schätze mal das mein Stab die gleichen Drehmomente braucht wie dein Bike, ich Schau dir bis morgen was auf den Schrauben steht und poste es hier. 

Gruß


----------



## nbgtrail (15. Juni 2012)

Klasse danke. Hab zwar schon mal nach geschaut, werd aber nochmal bei besserem Licht schauen ob evtl. was auf den Schrauben zu finden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (16. Juni 2012)

nbgtrail schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne Auflistung der Drehmomente gefunden, allerdings auf englisch mit Kürzeln. Die hilft mir garnix. Bin zu doof dafür.
> 
> Wie genau müssen denn die Drehmomente stimmen? Viele schrauben den Rahmen frei Schnauze nach Gefühl zusammen... Is sowas gesund? Reicht es nicht auch wenn ich einfach darauf achte dass sich ohne Dämpfer alles leichtgängig bewegen lässt?



Dann verlinke die Auflistung hier und lass dir helfen -.-


----------



## lattu82 (17. Juni 2012)

hallo konafahrer!!!

kann mir einer auf die schnelle sagen wie die einbaulänge vom dämpfer bei dem kona stinky TL 2011 in größe M is. mein bike steht zuhause, un ich bin bei der freundin, sonst könnte ich selber messen!!!


----------



## tg33 (17. Juni 2012)

lattu82 schrieb:


> hallo konafahrer!!!
> 
> kann mir einer auf die schnelle sagen wie die einbaulänge vom dämpfer bei dem kona stinky TL 2011 in größe M is. mein bike steht zuhause, un ich bin bei der freundin, sonst könnte ich selber messen!!!



Moin Lattu,

der Dämpfer ist 200mm und hat einen Hub von 57mm. Verbaust du einen anderen Dämpfer?


----------



## Boink (17. Juni 2012)

Für was is eigentlich diese "sinnlose" inbus-schraube am rahmen vom CoilAir 2010 (links-übern magiclink bevor sich des sattelrohr in vier teile aufspaltet fürn magiclink) ???? bitte sagt mir nicht dass ich mir dann für die Ausfallenden mit Steckachse so ne Dope Stange an den rahmen schrauben muss??? Falls Ja, wat kost dat komplett? ^^
(steht überall d.O.p.E mit bei bei den originalteilen obwohl des 2010er ja kein Dope mehr verbaut hat)

*Product Description*
The 2nd generation of the DOPE Dropout. Found on bikes like the Coilair 2010, Abra Cadabra and Cadabra 2010.
Right side 12mm thru axle version!




Tante Edith: bitte schick mich nicht zum Händler ^^ Verkaufen tun se ja gerne, aber sonst... NAJA


----------



## lattu82 (18. Juni 2012)

tg33 schrieb:


> Moin Lattu,
> 
> der Dämpfer ist 200mm und hat einen Hub von 57mm. Verbaust du einen anderen Dämpfer?



ja ich habe vor mein stinker nach und nach mehr oder weniger zu einem enduro bike umzubauen!!! also leichter und tourentauglicher machen halt. sobald ich einen neuen dämpfer habe, sag ich bescheid, dann kann der kona dämpfer gekauft werden^^


----------



## tg33 (18. Juni 2012)

Mir gings eher darum auch nen Luffi zu verbauen ;-) 

Hab bei mir schon ne leichtere Lenker, Vorbau-Kombi drauf.
Motion Control in die Gabel gerüstet und auf 180mm umgebaut.

Und vorne kommt ein leichterer Reifen und rundherum leichtere Schläuche rein.


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe einen 2008er KONA CoilAir und würde dieses gerne mit D.O.P.E. für QR 135mm nachrüsten.

Geht das und welches Set bzw. Teile benötige ich? Laut dieser Liste wären das DOPE QR FL Kit + ROD#3. 
Was ist eigentlichder Unterschied zwischen "fixed" und "floating" Bremse?

Hier habe ich ein reduziertes Set gefunden - würde das passen? Zusätzlich benötige ich noch die Verbindungsstange ROD#3. Hier gibt es zwei Längen . ROD#3 scheint nicht dabei zu sein. Welche Länge benötige ich denn?

Bin wegen der ganzen Optionen etwas durcheinander - vielleicht kann mir ja hier geholfen werden


----------



## KonaEurope (20. Juni 2012)

Hi 

Die set bei CRC ist der richtige, und Rod nr 5 ist laut unsere produkt bezeichnungen ein Carbon Rod fur Coilair, Dawg usw.

Fixed heisst die normale brems aufname so wie bei jeder marke. Floating ist wann das DOPE system montiert ist, und der bremskraften die suspension nicht beinflussen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. Juni 2012)

erst einmal Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Der ROD  ist hier in zwei Längen verfügbar:
Rod#5 - 345mm
Rod#6 - 515mm
Welcher wäre denn dann für den 2008er CoilAir passend? 
Der laut Liste nötige Rod#3 hat nämlich eine Länge von 428mm.


----------



## KonaEurope (20. Juni 2012)

Also, entschuldigung, der nr 5 ist nur fur den Dawg, du braucht wirklich ROD 3. 

Die Nr 5 ist zu kurz. 

Wann nicht bei CRC, kannst du diese auch bei unseren webshop bestellen, oder naturlich bei dein Lokale Kona Handler. 

http://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Rod-#3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Juni 2012)

Danke....
also ROD#3 ist dann klar....
meinst du ich kann den ROD#5 (Länge 515mm) kürzen?

aber 
laut CRC würde das Set nicht zu meinem Rahmen passen. Kannst du dir das bitte nochmal anschauen. Ich denke das müsste das passende Set sein - oder zu welchem Rahmen könnte das passen?


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Juni 2012)

Hi

Kurzen wurde ich nicht empfehlen. Es gibt draht im ende diese Rod.
Einfach das passende teil kaufen ist besser.


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Juni 2012)

ok...

aber wegen dem Set - du meinst das passt?
Wieso bekomme ich die Aussage das würde nicht passen? So viele Optionen gibt es doch nicht, oder?


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Juni 2012)

Es gibt zwei ausfuhrungen, ein fur QR achse und der andere fur 12mm Steckachse.


----------



## nbgtrail (23. Juni 2012)

Also, danke an alle, ich hab letzt alle infos.


----------



## lattu82 (24. Juni 2012)

kann mir einer sagen wie viel der aktuelle operator rahmen in größe L mit rc4 dämpfer wiegt. also quasi der wc rahmen.

danke 
mfg latu


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juni 2012)

Hi! 

Ich hab ein Operator rahmen hier in Grosse L ohne dampfer in der werkstatt, und diese wiegt 3.75kg.
Laut Fox wiegt der dampfer 447gr ohne feder und hardware. 

Der standard Supreme Operator wiegt grad unter 18kg, und ein Team Fahrer hat seins mal aufgebaut mit 16.7 Kg.


----------



## alpxx (25. Juni 2012)

hey 
leute hab da n kleines Problem und zwar am hinterbau meines 2012 operator knartzt es wenn ich einfeder was könnte es sein ?? 

mfg Ale


----------



## ketis (25. Juni 2012)

hallo ich hätte gern das Buchsenmaß vom einem Stinky 2005 gewusst.

Falls bekannt würde mich auch das Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juni 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> hey
> leute hab da n kleines Problem und zwar am hinterbau meines 2012 operator knartzt es wenn ich einfeder was könnte es sein ??
> 
> mfg Ale




Hi Ale, 

Von meiner burostuhl ist es ein bisschen schwierig zu sagen, aber ich wurde anfangen mit dein bike schon zauber zu machen, naturlich ohne Kärcher oder ähnliches gerät. 

Ein kleinen tropf öl an der stahl feder und wo du der vorspannung einstellt von der feder kann hilfen. 

Wann das nicht hilft, schau mal vorbei bei dein Kona Händler.


----------



## bjoernsen (25. Juni 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> hey
> leute hab da n kleines Problem und zwar am hinterbau meines 2012 operator knartzt es wenn ich einfeder was könnte es sein ??
> 
> mfg Ale



Also bei meinen Operator knarzt nichts. Mach doch mal ein Video?! 
Dämpferbuchsen schon mal kontrolliert?


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juni 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> hallo ich hätte gern das Buchsenmaß vom einem Stinky 2005 gewusst.
> 
> Falls bekannt würde mich auch das Gewicht interessieren.




Buchsen massen hab ich nicht fur dich, ich kann dir aber sagen das du Bushing Kit OB BK 03 brauchst.

CMPOBBK03                     ist der product code, und hat ein VK von 108,90 

Ist aber alle buchsen, bearings bolzen usw. 

Wann du nur die Teflon buchsen braucht kannst du auch diese separat bestellen, die hat code CMPCSBK mit ein VK von 6


----------



## alpxx (25. Juni 2012)

ok danke ich werd mal schauen was sich da machen lässt 
danke noch mal 

mfg Ale


----------



## ketis (26. Juni 2012)

edit egal


----------



## tg33 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hat das Stinky TL einen progressiven oder degressiven Hinterbau? Wie groß sind die Buchsen vom Dämpfer? Luftdämpfer sollte ja möglich sein, oder?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzl-Stefan (1. Juli 2012)

help!  gestern is an meinem 2012 operator die linke kettemstrebe gerissen. wie verfahre wir da weiter? wie lange dauert es bis ich wieder fahren kann ? bzw. neuen rahmen oder nur neue streben? mfg stefan


----------



## bjoernsen (2. Juli 2012)

Schnitzl-Stefan schrieb:


> help!  gestern is an meinem 2012 operator die linke kettemstrebe gerissen. wie verfahre wir da weiter? wie lange dauert es bis ich wieder fahren kann ? bzw. neuen rahmen oder nur neue streben? mfg stefan



nur der Neugierige halber: 
Wobei ist das passiert?
Wieviel wiegst Du und welche Dämpferfeder ( Härte) ist eingebaut?

Ich frage nur, weil die Kettenstreben eigentlich einen recht stabilen Eindruck machen.. ^^

MFG
Björn


----------



## Schnitzl-Stefan (2. Juli 2012)

war in saalbach auf der blue line mit meiner freundin unterwegs also nix wahnsinniges gesprungen oder so . is direkt hinten wo es zusammengeschweisst wurde gerissen.


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Juli 2012)

tg33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat das Stinky TL einen progressiven oder degressiven Hinterbau? Wie groß sind die Buchsen vom Dämpfer? Luftdämpfer sollte ja möglich sein, oder?
> 
> Gruß




Hi

Kennlinien ist progressiv, und hat folgende shock dimensionen:

Eye to eye : 200mm
Stroke: 57mm
Reducer top: M8 * 35.5
Reducer bottom: M6 * 22.2

Luftdampfer wurde gehen!


----------



## tg33 (2. Juli 2012)

Dankeschön 


Würden die 35,56 und 32,05 denn passen?

Sonst müsste ich mir die Buchsen anfertigen lassen.


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Juli 2012)

Schnitzl-Stefan schrieb:


> help!  gestern is an meinem 2012 operator die linke kettemstrebe gerissen. wie verfahre wir da weiter? wie lange dauert es bis ich wieder fahren kann ? bzw. neuen rahmen oder nur neue streben? mfg stefan




Hi Stefan, 

Tut mir leidt zu horen das du ein garantie problem hast mit dein Operator. 

Sowie bei alle garantie anfragen, geht das uber dein Kona händler wo du dein bike gekauft hast. 
Er braucht neben rahmen nummer und groesse auch ein bild von das problem, ein bild von das komplette bike und ein kopie von die ankauf rechnung. 

Bei alle garantie anfragen versuchen wir innerhalb von 48 stunden ein antwort an dein Händler raus zu schicken, mit ein lösung fur dein problem. 

Und wegen die fragen von Bjoernsen, die platz wo es passiert ist, ist nicht immer wichtig. Oft ist der rahmenteil schon beschadigt oder eingerissen, und bricht er erst spater. 
Deswegen bleibt es wichtig dein bike zu reinigen, und inspektieren auf haarrisse oder beschadigungen durch ein sturz / harte impact.

Happy Trails!


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Juli 2012)

tg33 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> 
> Würden die 35,56 und 32,05 denn passen?
> ...




35.56 wurde gehen, der andere nicht. 
Buchsen kannst du auch bestellen bei Fox z.b.


----------



## zoomer (2. Juli 2012)

Ist der Stahlrahmen des weissen Kona Unit 2011 irgendwie gegen Rost
behandelt worden, auch innen ?

Aus dem Gusset am Steuerrohr, an der Unterkante kommen ganz leichte
Rostspuren, weil da wohl beim Lackieren kein Lack hineinkommt.

An der blanken Stelle am Tretlager wo die Rahmennummer angebracht
ist rostet es hingegen nicht.


----------



## bjoernsen (2. Juli 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Und wegen die fragen von Bjoernsen, die platz wo es passiert ist, ist nicht immer wichtig. Oft ist der rahmenteil schon beschadigt oder eingerissen, und bricht er erst spater.
> Deswegen bleibt es wichtig dein bike zu reinigen, und inspektieren auf haarrisse oder beschadigungen durch ein sturz / harte impact.
> 
> Happy Trails!



Das vermute ich auch mal. In der Regel entstehen Haarrisse schon viel früher und reissen dann später bei geringer Belastung. 
Darum habe ich als erstes den FOX VAN R gegen ein DHX RC4 getauscht. Den kann ich so einstellen, das er selbst bei harten Landungen nicht durchschlägt. 
Die Belastungen bei einem Dämpferdurchschlag ist für den Rahmen doch enorm. Auch wenn man das durch den Anschlaggummi nicht so wahr nimmt. 

Ich oute mich mal: ich check mein Bike nach jeden Biketag auf Haarisse und ähnlichem. 

Obwohl ich persönlich finde, das die Rohre von Operator an einigen Stelle vielleicht etwas unterdimensioniert sind?! ( Laienmeinung!!)

Aber das Bike fährt sich oberhammer geil!! Kann ich uneingeschrängt weiterempfehlen..


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Juli 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist der Stahlrahmen des weissen Kona Unit 2011 irgendwie gegen Rost
> behandelt worden, auch innen ?
> 
> Aus dem Gusset am Steuerrohr, an der Unterkante kommen ganz leichte
> ...




Al unsere stahl rahmen bekommen ein anti rost behandlung. Das wird nicht gesprayt aber ist mehr wie ein bad. 

Es kann sein das wasser in dein rahmen gekommen ist und dann ein klein bisschen rostwasser dein rahmen wieder verlasst, das dein rahmen verschmutzt. Steuersatz mal aufmachen lassen, reinigen und neu fett rein. Dann geht es wieder ohne problemen!

Am besten ist es dein bike jeder 2000km mal ein service zu geben, und jeder 5000km ein grosser service, wobein das ganze rad zerlegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. Juli 2012)

Danke, das wollte ich hören. 

Dann muss ich nicht sofort bei jedem Kratzer zum Lackstift
greifen.


Nein, innen und ansonsten ist er sauber, es ist ausschliesslich
an den (allen) Schweissnähten innerhalb des Gussets zwischen
Unterrohr und Steuerrohr.
Leichte Rostanhaftungen/Verfärbungen die man von aussen
nur jeweils an den Enden der Schweissnähte sehen kann.
Die eigentlichen Schweissnähte des Rahmens, auch unter
dem Gusset sind sauber.


----------



## humpy (3. Juli 2012)

Tschuldigung für off topic, aber ist dringend:

Hallo Leute,
mir ist bei einem Alpencross vor zwei Jahren mein Kona "abhanden gekommen", ich hatte vorher und nachher kein Bike gefahren, das mir besser passte und gefiel! Ich würde mir deshalb gern nochmal eins selbst aufbauen, habe aber bisher vergeblich im web nach diesem Rahmen (blau!) in 17" gesucht:

http://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/2005/dawg_d.jpg

Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp für mich, wo ich evtl. doch noch fündig werden könnte?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Fl!p (3. Juli 2012)

Ein 2009er Kona Dawg Rahmen in 17" gibts noch bei Chainreaction Cycles. 
Ich fahre den gleichen Rahmen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Juli 2012)

Die moderne version von der Dawg ist der Tanuki! 

Mit 130mm federweg ein super trail bike, genau so wie der Dawg.


----------



## humpy (3. Juli 2012)

...der in metallic blue, das wärs!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74538

aber ich denk mal, den schwarzen nehm´ ich auch, super Teil zum super Preis!

Die Aktion ist gelaufen, alles ist gut!

Danke euch für euren Einsatz!


----------



## Fl!p (3. Juli 2012)

humpy schrieb:


> [...]Danke euch für euren Einsatz!


Gern geschehen! 



KonaEurope schrieb:


> Die moderne version von der Dawg ist der Tanuki!
> 
> Mit 130mm federweg ein super trail bike, genau so wie der Dawg.



Ja, das Tanuki ist sicher spitze. Was mich aber am Dawg hält, sind die 150mm Federweg. Deswegen hab ich mir auch eine 150mm Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti ins Rad gebaut. Das harmoniert super und ist für meinen Fahrstil genau richtig.


----------



## KonaEurope (4. Juli 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das Tanuki ist sicher spitze. Was mich aber am Dawg hält, sind die 150mm Federweg. Deswegen hab ich mir auch eine 150mm Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti ins Rad gebaut. Das harmoniert super und ist für meinen Fahrstil genau richtig.




Der Dawg hat ja 140mm!  Fuhlt vielleicht an wie 150mm! 

Fur mehr federweg kannst du ein Stinky Six oder Stinky TL umbauen, oder naturlich das Cadabra fahren mit Magic Link. 
Geht noch besser berg auf!


----------



## Fl!p (4. Juli 2012)

Überall ist beim 2009er Dawg von 6" Federweg zu lesen. Das sind ca. 152mm. 
Bergauf bin ich mit dem Dawg zufrieden. Ich "blockiere" nicht mal mehr den Dämpfer.


----------



## appelr (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Stuff 2011 gekauft und würde es jetzt gerne umrüsten auf ein Kettenblatt (34T) + Kettenführung, genauso wie beim Stuff 2012. Innenlager und Kurbel sind ja beim 2012 und 2011 identisch.

- Ist ein solcher Umbau möglich?
- Was muss ich beachten (Kettenline, Spacer,...)?
- Beim 2011er ist ja keine ISCG-Aufnahme vorhanden, kann ich die Kettenführung auch unter das Innenlager klemmen und wenn ja, welche Kettenführung wäre am Besten geeignet (die gleiche wie beim 2012er)?
- Bei nur einem Kettenblatt vorne, würde ich auch gerne einen kurzen Käfig verwenden. Welche Schaltung ist dann am besten geeignet?


Danke und viele  Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Ralf, 

Dein frage kommt mir bekannt vor, hast du diese schon mal gestellt uber ein email oder hier auf das forum?

Also, hier gehtst. 

Umbau ist moglich. 
Einfach ein ketten fuhring wahlen die beim innenlager montiert werden kann. 
Auf die 2012 modellen sind E13 LS1 Chainguide montiert. 

Kurze käfig wurde ich nicht empfehlen, mit ein MTB Kassette brauchst du einfach der langere käfig, um auf die grosste ritzeln schalten zu konnen. 

Für die umbau brauchst du aber ein paar spezial werkzeug, fur die BB und crank (de)montage. Vielleicht ist es einfacher um das durch dein Kona Handler machen zu lassen!


----------



## appelr (10. Juli 2012)

Hi KonaEurope,

Danke für Deine Hilfe. Ich werde mein Glück mal versuchen. Das Werkzeug ist kein Problem, wollte ich mir sowieso mal zulegen. Bei 6 Rädern wird es mal Zeit selbst Hand anzulegen...sonst ist immer irgendein Rad beim Händler  und macht ja auch irgendwie Spaß....

Danke und viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. Juli 2012)

Aloah,

welches Einbaumaß/Hub hat der Dämpfer (Fox DHX Air 5.0) für das 2006er CoilAir? Ich würde behaupten, dass in meiner Bedienungsanleitung die falschen Werte abgedruckt sind... weil nachgemessen sieht das anders aus.

Gibt es einen alternativen (leichteren) Dämpfer? Wichtig wäre mir ein Lockout.

Danke schonmal, Grüßle


----------



## heef-clef (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute der Dämpfer vom Stinky 09 (Marzocchi Roco Coil R)hat ja eine Einbaulänge von 216mm würd mir gern ein anderen Dämpfer zulegen! Könnt Ihr mir da ein empfehlen? Auf was muss ich noch alles achten beim Dämpfer?

Danke sehr!


----------



## holsten77 (19. Juli 2012)

mahlzeit!
bei meinem unit, version 2011, ist nach ca. 3000km das tretlager hin. es hat spiel nach allen seiten. das sollte doch nach so kurzer zeit nicht auftreten... ist mir bisher auch bei noch keinem anderen velo aufgetreten.
außerdem lockert sich immer die vordere nabe, sodass sich das ganze laufrad auffer achse verschiebt und die bremsscheibe am bremskörper schleift. das muss ich min. 1x die woche nachstellen. auch das ist doch nicht im sinne des erfinders.
ansonsten bin ich mit dem velo mehr als zufrieden. nur diese sachen nerven einfach!!!


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Juli 2012)

heef-clef schrieb:


> Hi Leute der Dämpfer vom Stinky 09 (Marzocchi Roco Coil R)hat ja eine Einbaulänge von 216mm würd mir gern ein anderen Dämpfer zulegen! Könnt Ihr mir da ein empfehlen? Auf was muss ich noch alles achten beim Dämpfer?
> 
> Danke sehr!




Der Hub sollte 63mm sein, und reducers haben folgende dimensionen:

Oben M8 * 42mm
Unten M6 * 22.2mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (19. Juli 2012)

holsten77 schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> bei meinem unit, version 2011, ist nach ca. 3000km das tretlager hin. es hat spiel nach allen seiten. das sollte doch nach so kurzer zeit nicht auftreten... ist mir bisher auch bei noch keinem anderen velo aufgetreten.
> außerdem lockert sich immer die vordere nabe, sodass sich das ganze laufrad auffer achse verschiebt und die bremsscheibe am bremskörper schleift. das muss ich min. 1x die woche nachstellen. auch das ist doch nicht im sinne des erfinders.
> ansonsten bin ich mit dem velo mehr als zufrieden. nur diese sachen nerven einfach!!!




Hi

Gut zu horen das du zufrieden bist mit dein Unit. 
Wegen der achse, vielleicht kann dein Kona Handler das mal anschauen. Vielleicht hat er noch ein trick und der richtige werkzeuge um das richtig fest zu machen. 
Wegen ein tretlager, ist es sehr anhangig wo du fahrt, in welche wetter situation usw. 
Wann du ein stunde in voller regen fahrt, und nacher dein rad in der keller abstellt kan es versammelte wasser dein tretlager in ein tag zerstoren. 

Nach das waschen / viel regen usw immer dein sattelstutze raus nimmen, und dein bike umdrehen! 

Happy trails!


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2012)

holsten77 schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> bei meinem unit, version 2011, ist nach ca. 3000km das tretlager hin. es hat spiel nach allen seiten. das sollte doch nach so kurzer zeit nicht auftreten... ist mir bisher auch bei noch keinem anderen velo aufgetreten.
> außerdem lockert sich immer die vordere nabe, sodass sich das ganze laufrad auffer achse verschiebt und die bremsscheibe am bremskörper schleift. das muss ich min. 1x die woche nachstellen. auch das ist doch nicht im sinne des erfinders.
> ansonsten bin ich mit dem velo mehr als zufrieden. nur diese sachen nerven einfach!!!



Bist Du sicher dass das Tretlager hin ist, weil ausser mir hat sich noch
bei etlichen anderen der linke Kurbelarm gelöst und verabschiedet.
Ich hab es beim Putzen gesehen, einigen anderen ging er während der
Fahrt ab. Verletzte gab es bisher nicht.

Führt dann dazu dass man die Kurbel ein gutes Stück axial verschieben
kann.


Bei mir ging er nach wenigen hundert Kilometern jeweils 3 mal auf.
Der Arm arbeitet wohl beim Treten etwas, dabei schraubt sich langsam
die Justageschraube auf und der Arm rutscht immer weiter raus, bis er
irgendwann die Verzahnung abdreht.

Habe inzwischen Carbon Montagepaste verteilt und die beiden Schrauben
am Arm nun, wirklich abwechselnd, mit dem maximalen Drehmoment
angezogen - bisher ist Ruhe



Die Naben sind wirklich billig.
Die Schraubkappen kontrolliere ich auch bei jedem Radeinbau.
Man kann sie ja nicht richtig anziehen.

Während der Fahrt verstellen sie sich aber normalerweise nicht
von alleine, da sie mit dem Schnellspanner ja in den Aufnahmen
eingeklemmt werden.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Juli 2012)

Schraubensicherung/-kleber hilft bei solchen Sachen!


----------



## holsten77 (19. Juli 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher dass das Tretlager hin ist, weil ausser mir hat sich noch
> bei etlichen anderen der linke Kurbelarm gelöst und verabschiedet.
> Ich hab es beim Putzen gesehen, einigen anderen ging er während der
> Fahrt ab. Verletzte gab es bisher nicht.
> ...



abgefallen is mir die kurbel auch schon mal. dank klickies hab ich sie wenligsten nich verlohren.
ne, ich kann das ganze tretlager in alle richtungen bewegen, d.h. auch nach oben und unten, ohne die kurbel nach links und rechts zu bewegen. da ist richtig spiel drinne.
nach einigen abfahrten lockert sich immer die vordere nabe. das macht sich dann erst durch ein poltern oder knacken bemerkbar. irgendwann kann ich dann das ganze laufrad hin und her wackeln. dann zieh ich sie wieder fest und das spiel fängt von vorne an. ist hauptsächlich vorne, hinten hab ich kaum probleme.


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2012)

Nicht verloren ... Clickies ... 
Sieht sicher lustig aus wenn einem im Wald ein Kurbelarm aus dem Fuss hängt.


Komisch ....

An den Scheibchen ist doch die Verzahnung die sich in die Gabel beisst.
Muss ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit genauer ansehen ...


Hab mir aber auch genau aus dem Grund zwei 19er Konenschlüssel bestellt ...


----------



## moellrisch (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

habe mir vor 2 monaten das Tanuki modell 2012 gekauft. da war auf dem dämpfer hinten zu wenig druck, kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch der maximaldruck für den kona/fastrax AF2 ist?

besten dank schonmal


----------



## KonaEurope (23. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Die max luftdruck fur die Fastrax dampfer ist 220 Psi.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Juli 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> 
> welches Einbaumaß/Hub hat der Dämpfer (Fox DHX Air 5.0) für das 2006er CoilAir? Ich würde behaupten, dass in meiner Bedienungsanleitung die falschen Werte abgedruckt sind... weil nachgemessen sieht das anders aus.
> 
> ...



Halloho, weiß da jemand Bescheid?


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juli 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Halloho, weiß da jemand Bescheid?




Ein 06-er Coilair braucht ein dampfer mit die folgende einbau daten: 

200mm Eye to eye shocklength
51mm Stroke


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Juli 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ein 06-er Coilair braucht ein dampfer mit die folgende einbau daten:
> 
> 200mm Eye to eye shocklength
> 51mm Stroke



Danke vielmals !

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern? Z.B. dem RP23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heef-clef (24. Juli 2012)

Hey,
hab da mal noch ne frage zum Dämpfer vom Stinky 09 Größe 15,5.
Hab nen guten Rock Shox Vivid R2 von 2011 gefunden (einbaulänge 216mm, Hub 63,5) Jetzt die Frage: welche Dämpfer Einstellung muss ich nehmen Tune Low, Tune Mid oder Tune High ? 
Ach ja und felche Feder zum Dämpfer empfehlt Ihr mir bin 70kg leicht.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Fl!p (24. Juli 2012)

Der Spring Calculator sagt 400er Feder. Genau in der Härte hatte ich auch meine Feder im '08er Stinky als ich noch 70 Kg gewogen hatte.


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juli 2012)

Standard haben wir die folgende feder harte auf die verschiedene rahmen groessen: 

  S=250#;   M=300#; L=350#; XL=400#; XXL=450# 
Ein 15.5 zoll ist ein M, und diese bikes waren ausgerustet mit ein Marzocchi Rocco dampfer.


----------



## Mo09 (25. Juli 2012)

Hey
In ein paar Wochen hatte ich vor eine neue Federgabel in meinen Kona Stinky Tl (2011) zu verbauen. Da das Steuerohr nach oben hin dünner wird weis ich nicht wie das mit den Gabelschaft aussieht.  Brauche ich da eine Gabel mit einen 1 1/8 oder einen 1.5 Gabelschaft ?


----------



## ketis (25. Juli 2012)

gabelschaft ist ein tapered Schaft. wie du richtig festgestellt hast wird der oben dünner. er hat unten 1,5 und oben 1 1/8

je nach Steuersatz passt eine 1 1/8 oder ein tapered gabelschaft rein.aber keine mit 1,5.










In einen 1 1/8 Schaft passen NUR 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte


----------



## Fl!p (25. Juli 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Standard haben wir die folgende feder harte auf die verschiedene rahmen groessen:
> 
> S=250#;   M=300#; L=350#; XL=400#; XXL=450#
> Ein 15.5 zoll ist ein M, und diese bikes waren ausgerustet mit ein Marzocchi Rocco dampfer.



Bei meinem 2008er Stinky Garbanzo Stuff war von Werk aus eine 400lbs Feder verbaut. Diese hat auch genau gepasst. Hatte sich für die 2009er Modelle etwas an Federkennlinie geändert?


----------



## ketis (25. Juli 2012)

heef-clef schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab da mal noch ne frage zum Dämpfer vom Stinky 09 Größe 15,5.
> Hab nen guten Rock Shox Vivid R2 von 2011 gefunden (einbaulänge 216mm, Hub 63,5) Jetzt die Frage: welche Dämpfer Einstellung muss ich nehmen Tune Low, Tune Mid oder Tune High ?
> Ach ja und felche Feder zum Dämpfer empfehlt Ihr mir bin 70kg leicht.
> ...




sollte mid tune sein



			
				KonaEurope schrieb:
			
		

> Standard haben wir die folgende feder harte auf die verschiedene rahmen groessen:
> 
> S=250#;   M=300#; L=350#; XL=400#; XXL=450#
> Ein 15.5 zoll ist ein M, und diese bikes waren ausgerustet mit ein Marzocchi Rocco dampfer.



nur das der rocco im vergleich zum vivid abstinkt mMn und die Vivids echt was können für das was sie kosten.


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juli 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2008er Stinky Garbanzo Stuff war von Werk aus eine 400lbs Feder verbaut. Diese hat auch genau gepasst. Hatte sich für die 2009er Modelle etwas an Federkennlinie geändert?




Hat sich nichts geandert, und soweit ich weiss haben sie bei die Bikepark Garbanzo series auch kein spec gehabt. 
Aber wann du zufrieden bist mit die feder,


----------



## Fl!p (25. Juli 2012)

Ich war zufrieden. Ich hab jetzt ein Operator und bin noch mehr zufrieden! 
Das Stinky hab ich an einen guten Bekannten weiterverkauft. Sonst hätte ich es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moellrisch (27. Juli 2012)

Besten dank !


----------



## heef-clef (3. August 2012)

Besten dank hab mir jetzt doch den vivid 5.1 Modeljahr 2010 geholt!
Stimmt bei dem Rocco R wahr ne 400er Feder Verbaut.


----------



## Discordia (6. August 2012)

hallo KonaEurope,

ich hätte eine frage zum bass mod. 2011

nach einer ca. 2jährigen pause vom mtb fahren würde ich mir gern ein bass 2011 kaufen.
Mein letztes mtb war ein cowan (hardtail) 2007 xs (13").
Alles in allem war es ein gutes rad, nur hatte wirklich oft probleme mit der Oberrohrlänge, ich hab mir das Knie sehr oft gegen den Vorbau geschlagen.
Meine Körpergrösse beträgt 1,80m und im nachhinein bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der kauf des xs für meine Körpermasse nicht sehr empfehlenswert war.

Da die bass modelle vom 2008er bis zum 2010er modell mit der Geometie des cowan (ht) doch sehr identisch waren, bin ich jetzt aufgrund der abgeänderten Geometrie des bass 2011 mit der wahl der Grösse absolut überfordert.

Mein problem ist nicht die Rahmen Höhe, sondern die Länge des Oberrohrs.

Oberrohrlängen:

cowan ht 2007 xs
54,6cm

bass 2011 s 14,5"
56,7cm (was bereits 0,7cm mehr sind als beim bass 2010 in m 15")

bass 2011 m 15"
59,3cm

ich weiss einfach nicht, ob ich s oder m nehmen soll 

Das Rad möchte ich wegen einem guten Angebot online bestellen.
Somit habe ich aber keine Möglichkeit es vorher zu testen. Abgesehen davon, kenne ich keinen Händer der das Rad in beiden Grössen vorrätig hat.

vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,

mfG

P. S.: weisst du zufällig, ob eine Neuauflage für ein ss-fully von Kona geplant ist, oder is das bass bzw. diese Art von Mtb´s eingestellt?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. August 2012)

Was willst Du denn mit dem Rad machen?

Tricksen = kurz
Touren = lang
.
.
.


----------



## Discordia (7. August 2012)

naja touren eigentlich auf keinen Fall, dafür hab ich n altes Cannondale ht...

im prinzip will ich bissl in bike parks dual und x strecken fahren und ab und an auf der strasse paar manuals und son kram machen.

...irgendwie tendier ich zum S da gewinn ich ja schon ma 2+cm zum alten cowan.

is wohl der Nachteil, wenn man ein Rad online bestellen will, muss man blind kaufen...


----------



## KonaEurope (8. August 2012)

Discordia schrieb:


> naja touren eigentlich auf keinen Fall, dafür hab ich n altes Cannondale ht...
> 
> im prinzip will ich bissl in bike parks dual und x strecken fahren und ab und an auf der strasse paar manuals und son kram machen.
> 
> ...




Fur den Korpergroesse wurde ich ein M empfehlen. 
Der S ist sehr klein fur dich, und der L sollte auch gehen, ist aber dann ziemlich lang in oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Discordia (8. August 2012)

vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung.



werde jetz einfach ein M bestellen...merci


----------



## bjoernsen (9. August 2012)

@KonaEurope:

In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Bilder und Berichte von gebrochenen Kona Operator Rahmen.
Die meisten brechen hinter der Verbindung Oberrohr zum Unterrohr. 

Sind die Rahmen denn nicht für den DH Betrieb ausreichend getestet worden? Ist hier wieder der Kunde Versuchskaninchen? 

Ehrlich gesagt, traut man sich mit dem Rad schon ganz nicht mehr höhere Absätze zu springen. 

Bitte Stellungsnahme dazu! Danke!


----------



## alpxx (9. August 2012)

ich fahr selber das 2012 und hab noch nichts mitbekommen .... als ich s mir gekauft hatte,  hatte ich auch solche bedenken ... hab bis jetzt aber nichts gehört ... wo hast du eigentlich die bilder und berichte her ?


----------



## bjoernsen (9. August 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> ich fahr selber das 2012 und hab noch nichts mitbekommen .... als ich s mir gekauft hatte,  hatte ich auch solche bedenken ... hab bis jetzt aber nichts gehört ... wo hast du eigentlich die bilder und berichte her ?



Also mit den Bildern ist man schon bedient genug:
(Bilder wurden von mir entfernt/gelöscht)



Auf Facebook stand das in England bei einem DH Rennen 4 Operator gebrochen sein sollen. ok, man weiß nicht ob das stimmt..

Ich habe auch Gr. S. Aber ich denke die kleine Rahmengröße dürfte etwas stabiler sein. Bilde ich mir jetzt mal ein...


----------



## alpxx (9. August 2012)

oh ha ... aber die sehen schon sehr nach krasch aus .... zur stabilität kann ich dir nichts sagen ... ich fahr das in L .... bin aber auch knappe 1.90 groß .... mal schauen was konaeurope dazu sagt ...


----------



## Fl!p (9. August 2012)

Man sieht aber nie, unter welchen umständen die Rahmen gebrochen sind. Es gibt immer nur ein Bild vom gebrochenen Rahmen meistens ohne kommentar vom Besitzer. 

Von manchen Bikeherstellern hört man auch, dass sie solche Bilder löschen lassen. Vielleicht ist da Kona auch einfach nur ehrlicher.

Aber selbst wenn, solange dir nichts passiert hast du immer noch lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## bjoernsen (9. August 2012)

Ich denke auch das man die Geschichte zum den Brüchen nicht kennt. Ich meine wenn man gegen ein Baum fährt oder eine Mega-Double verkackt, bricht fast jeder Rahmen. Bei den Bildern handelt es sich sicherlich um grobe Fahrfehler, aber trotzdem hat sowas immer einen faden Beigeschmack. 

Denn eigentlich bin ich super zufrieden mit meinem Operator, geiles Fahrwerk, sehr agil und da knackt oder quitscht nichts.


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2012)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist es das gleiche Rad wie auf dem Bild
davor in der Galerie.

Da ist der Rahmen nur verbogen und sieht einfach nach enormen
Einschlag aus, das fände ich normal und problemlos.
Bild 2 dann wieder auseinander gezogen dass er zerbrochen ist.


Edith :
Es waren 2 verschieden Räder.
Aber das schaut lustig aus :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1184529


----------



## KonaEurope (9. August 2012)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> @KonaEurope:
> 
> In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Bilder und Berichte von gebrochenen Kona Operator Rahmen.
> Die meisten brechen hinter der Verbindung Oberrohr zum Unterrohr.
> ...



Zuerst mal, Downhill und Freeride sind sportarten mit ein sehr hohe belastung von das material. Kein teil hat das ewige leben, und mann soll immer dein bike mit regelmass kontrollieren und inspektieren. Sicher nach ein sturtz oder sehr grosse impact. (z.b. wann du mal ein jump nicht ganz bis zum ende der landung macht). Alu bricht fast nie in einem bewegung, in 99% der fälle ist erst ein riss. 

Unsere rahmen werden naturlich sehr viel getestet. Im labor und auch im praxis mit team rider, und der designer Chris Mandell ist ein gute DH fahrer der immer die prototypen fahrt. 
Auch wahrend der produktion machen wir anderungen wenn notig (z.b. ein 8mm lower shock bolt statt der 6mm bei der erste serien).

Der Operator ist ein sehr sehr viel verkauftes modell, und dann ist es auch leichter um gebrochene rahmen zu finden. Die zwei bilder sind 1) von ein Englander der so wie es aus sieht ein baum entgegen kommen ist (wir warten noch auf ein geschichte bei diese reklamation)
2) Ein Holländer der bei ein drop in Leogang gesturzt ist. Noch unklar ob er erst gesturzt war mit rahmen bruch als resultat oder umgedreht. 

Von mehr gebrochene rahmen ist bei uns im moment nichts bekannt, aber wir bemuhen uns immer um jeder reklamation innerhalb 48 stunden zu beantworten / lösen.
Wann es nicht ein garantiefall betrifft, machen wir immer ein Crash replacement angebot auf ein neue Rahmen, das der Kunde schnell wieder unterwegs ist. 
Und was Fl!p auch sagt, wir sind einer der wenigen die Lifetime Warranty bieten auf DH und FR bikes. Das macht mann nicht wann sie ständig brechen, da dann geht die firma pleite! 

Also, shred ruhig weiter, reinig und check dein bike regelmassig und wann du ein garantie problem hast, schau bei dein Kona handler vorbei.


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2012)

Ich möchte zwischendrin auch mal Lob loswerden und betonen dass
der Technische Support hier aussergewöhnlich klasse ist.


Super schnell, kompetent, ergebnisorientiert und sympathisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (9. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Von mehr gebrochene rahmen ist bei uns im moment nichts bekannt, aber wir bemuhen uns immer um jeder reklamation innerhalb 48 stunden zu beantworten / lösen.
> Wann es nicht ein garantiefall betrifft, machen wir immer ein Crash replacement angebot auf ein neue Rahmen, das der Kunde schnell wieder unterwegs ist.
> Und was Fl!p auch sagt, wir sind einer der wenigen die Lifetime Warranty bieten auf DH und FR bikes. Das macht mann nicht wann sie ständig brechen, da dann geht die firma pleite!
> 
> Also, shred ruhig weiter, reinig und check dein bike regelmassig und wann du ein garantie problem hast, schau bei dein Kona handler vorbei.



Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir das Kona Operator gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden!!
Ich denke auch das man keine Lifetime Garantie geben würde, wenn die Rahmen ständig brechen. 
Das sind dann doch die Einzelfälle, die eben durch Stürze oder ähnliches resultieren. Passiert ja bei jeden Hersteller.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. August 2012)

Fährt hier jemand das 2012er OPerator und kann mal schauen, ob das untere Steurrohr auch nicht bündig mit der Schale vom Steuersatz abschließt? Das ist entweder eine Fertigungstoleranz, oder das Steuerrohr ist von werk ab nicht 100%ig rund...


----------



## KonaEurope (10. August 2012)

Es sieht bei mir aus wie ein toleranz in entweder steuersatz oder steuer rohr.

Am wichtichsten ist aber der innen diameter. 

Auch gut zum checken mit regelmass ist ob du spiel hast auf denk lenkkopflager. Wann du damit weiter fahrt, beschadigt der rahmen!


----------



## MindPatterns (10. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Es sieht bei mir aus wie ein toleranz in entweder steuersatz oder steuer rohr.
> 
> Am wichtichsten ist aber der innen diameter.
> 
> Auch gut zum checken mit regelmass ist ob du spiel hast auf denk lenkkopflager. Wann du damit weiter fahrt, beschadigt der rahmen!




Spiel ist eigentlich keins spürbar. Habe auch an der Lagerschale direkt geprüft, ob sie sich bewegen läßt, ist aber nicht der Fall. Bin dann auf diesen Post gestoßen: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=123822&pagenum=8

Hier sieht man die unterschiedlichen Wandstärken des Steuerrohrs beim Operator. Ist das so gewollt? Im letzten Bild sieht man die Stelle, die dicker ist. Genauso sieht es auch auf meinem Bild aus, nur das die Lagerschale noch drin sitzt bei mir...

(Fotos aus oben verlinktem Thread!)


----------



## bjoernsen (10. August 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das 2012er OPerator und kann mal schauen, ob das untere Steurrohr auch nicht bündig mit der Schale vom Steuersatz abschließt? Das ist entweder eine Fertigungstoleranz, oder das Steuerrohr ist von werk ab nicht 100%ig rund...




Also bei mir schließt der Steuersatz gleichmäßig bündig mit dem Steuerrohr ab. hmm...


----------



## Mo09 (12. August 2012)

Hey 
weiß vielleicht jemand für welchen Federweg ein Kona Stuff Rahmen von 2005 ausgelegt ist ? Mein plan war anstatt mit 100 mm Federweg jetzt mit
120- 140mm zu fahren.  
mfg


----------



## HC-Maxi (13. August 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hätte eine ähnliche Frage. Wird mein Tanuki eine 160mm Gabel überleben?
Ich weiß schon dass die Garantie verfällt und dass Kona es nicht empfehlen kann, mich würde nur interessieren ob es schonmal jemand versucht hat und ob es erfahrungswerte gibt.


----------



## KonaEurope (13. August 2012)

Mo09 schrieb:


> Hey
> weiß vielleicht jemand für welchen Federweg ein Kona Stuff Rahmen von 2005 ausgelegt ist ? Mein plan war anstatt mit 100 mm Federweg jetzt mit
> 120- 140mm zu fahren.
> mfg




Hi

Der rahmen ist nicht gemacht fur diese federweg / einbaulange. 

Ja du hast dann mehr federweg, aber dein bike fahrt komplett sch***e
da die geometrie total nicht mehr stimmt. 

Hoheren gabel heist:

Hohere tretlager (schrecklich in die kurven)
Flachere lenkwinkel (vorderrad rutscht weg in die kurven)
Vol eingefedert steilere lenkwinkel (bike wird super nervos wann komplett eingefedert) 
Grossere hebel wirkung (grossere chance das dein rahmen beschadigt wird)

Also, nicht spielen mit der federweg, aber lass dein gabel mal richtig tunen. 
Macht viel mehr unterschied!


----------



## KonaEurope (13. August 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hätte eine ähnliche Frage. Wird mein Tanuki eine 160mm Gabel überleben?
> Ich weiß schon dass die Garantie verfällt und dass Kona es nicht empfehlen kann, mich würde nur interessieren ob es schonmal jemand versucht hat und ob es erfahrungswerte gibt.




Siehe oben. 

160mm in ein Tanuki - Bad idea!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (13. August 2012)

Ich fahre die Sektor im Tanuki derzeit auf 150mm hochgetravelt. Hab die Geo mit offset shock mounts wieder hinkorrigiert. Mir stellt sich halt nur die Frage wie lang der Rahmen das mitmacht


----------



## KonaEurope (13. August 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Sektor im Tanuki derzeit auf 150mm hochgetravelt. Hab die Geo mit offset shock mounts wieder hinkorrigiert. Mir stellt sich halt nur die Frage wie lang der Rahmen das mitmacht






Ich kann dir nicht sagen wielang das aushalt. Komplett abhangig von dein fahrstil, und viele andere faktoren. 

Ich kann nur sagen das ich diese umbau nicht empfehl, und wann es ein garantiefall gibt in der zukunft, diese nicht genehmigt wird. 


Warum nimmst du kein Stinky Six oder Stinky TL rahmen?

Geht mit der federweg, super stabile rahmen und du hast kein garantie problemen in der zukunft...


----------



## MindPatterns (13. August 2012)

Gibt es seitens Kona hier eine Stellungnahme bzw. Empfehlung, wie man vorgehen soll?




MindPatterns schrieb:


> Spiel ist eigentlich keins spürbar. Habe auch an der Lagerschale direkt geprüft, ob sie sich bewegen läßt, ist aber nicht der Fall. Bin dann auf diesen Post gestoßen: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=123822&pagenum=8
> 
> Hier sieht man die unterschiedlichen Wandstärken des Steuerrohrs beim Operator. Ist das so gewollt? Im letzten Bild sieht man die Stelle, die dicker ist. Genauso sieht es auch auf meinem Bild aus, nur das die Lagerschale noch drin sitzt bei mir...
> 
> (Fotos aus oben verlinktem Thread!)


----------



## KonaEurope (13. August 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Gibt es seitens Kona hier eine Stellungnahme bzw. Empfehlung, wie man vorgehen soll?



Fast jeder rahmen (von jeder marke) hat kleine toleranz differenzen, wichtig ist das der innen diameter stimmt, und das der rahmen komplett genommen gerade ist.

Die bilder zeigen ein extrem fall an, und soweit ich sehen kann ist bei dein Operator der unterschied nicht so schlimm. 

Im endeffekt siehe ich kein risiko, und kein grund fur ein rahmen tausch unter garantie. 

Wann es sich in die zukunft trotzdem ein problem gibt auf diese stelle, wird es naturlich unter 100% garantie gelöst.


----------



## HC-Maxi (13. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht sagen wielang das aushalt. Komplett abhangig von dein fahrstil, und viele andere faktoren.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen das ich diese umbau nicht empfehl, und wann es ein garantiefall gibt in der zukunft, diese nicht genehmigt wird.
> 
> ...



Es gab mehrere Gründe, warum ich das Tanuki dl genommen hab. 

Ein wichtiger davon war und ist, dass ich glaube dass 130mm FW am Heck absolut ausreichend sind. Ich glaube sogar für einen Fahrer wie mich passender, als 160mm. 
Vor allem wollte ich ein Rad, dass ich auch noch vernünftig zum Trail fahren kann und da hat mich die Geometrie des Tanukis sehr angesprochen. Viel mehr als die Geo des Stinky six oder tl. 
Weiters finde ich das Tanuki für ein Trailbike genau richtig schwer bzw. leicht. Das kann man jetzt sehen, wie man will.
Der Rahmen macht für mich eigentlich den Eindruck, dass er ne 150 bzw. 160mm Gabel aushält und von daher wäre das die optimale Mischung. Gute 130mm FW hinten, das ist auch auf "härteren" Trails voll ausreichend und lässt sich gut pedalieren und ne knackige 150mm Gabel, die genügend Reserven für nen ordentlichen Downhill hat.
Das funktioniert mit dem Tanuki auch echt toll. Ich hab nen 45mm Vorbau, nen 760er Lenker, nen Fox RP23 hinten, ne Kettenführung mit 2 Kettenblättern und Schwalbe Fat Albert umgebaut und das Rad geht ab!
Die einzigen Schwachstellen derzeit sind die ultra-schmalen Shimano MT-15  Laufräder und die RS Sektor (die dauern im Federweg versinkt).
...und mit dem Rad kann man auch so richtig springen. Teilweise fahr ich die gleichen Strecken wie mit meinem Ironhorse Sunday, allerdings in ner anderen Geschwindigkeit. ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. August 2012)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich hatte ja schonmal wegen Dämpferumbauten für ein 2006er CoilAir in den Raum gefragt. Jetzt doch die konkrete Frage an Dich:
Welches tune benötige ich für das 2006er CoilAir? Z.B. RockShox Monarch RT3: low, mid oder high?

Falls es was zu sagen hat: Rahmen ist ein "M" (17"), Gewicht 80kg ± 5kg, AM / Enduro - Touren; verbaut ist momentan der "Serien" Fox DHX Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (14. August 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope,
> 
> ich hatte ja schonmal wegen Dämpferumbauten für ein 2006er CoilAir in den Raum gefragt. Jetzt doch die konkrete Frage an Dich:
> Welches tune benötige ich für das 2006er CoilAir? Z.B. RockShox Monarch RT3: low, mid oder high?
> ...




Hi

Mid tune ist fur dein bike der beste!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. August 2012)

Merci!


----------



## ketis (14. August 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Merci!



fss mir hast du nicht geglaubt....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. August 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> fss mir hast du nicht geglaubt....



Hmmmpf,

Ketis, ich denke Du meintest in #84 mit



ketis schrieb:


> sollte mid tune sein



heef-clef 's Stinky '09.

Trotzdem Danke, wenn Du das auch für's 2006er CoilAir empfohlen hättest


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2012)

Ist beim Kona Unit (2011) eigentlich Platz für 2.4" Reifen.

Überall ist massig Platz nur am Yoke schaut es etwas eng aus.


----------



## ketis (14. August 2012)

hehe dachte das wärst du gewesen


----------



## alpxx (14. August 2012)

hi KonaEurope 

wollte meinen operator von 2012 aussernander nehmen ... wollte nur wissen wo ich die ganzen drehmomente für die schrauben finden kann ... stehen die eigentlich auch am hinterbau auf den schrauben drauf


----------



## heef-clef (20. August 2012)

Hey Leute hab da noch mal ne Frage zum Stinky 09 was brauch ich hinten für eine Nabe 132mm oder 150mm?

Grüße und danke


----------



## KonaEurope (20. August 2012)

Ok Jetzt gehts los! 

Unit 2011 -  Hangt ab von der felge, und von der marke der reifen. Ein 2.4 Schwalbe ist anders wie ein 2.4 Maxxis zum beispiel. Am besten einfach ausprobieren oder weiter fragen auf alle fora. 

Operator 2011 / 2012 Drehmomenten:
Kleine schrauben 13Nm 
Grosse schrauben 20Nm 
Steht auch drauf. 
Nimm aber ein inbus von gute qualitat, die schrauben sind alu, und leicht kaput zu machen. 

Stinky 09 einbau breite - 
135mm , nur der Stab und Operator haben  150mm


----------



## alpxx (20. August 2012)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Unit 2011 -  Hangt ab von der felge, und von der marke der reifen. Ein 2.4 Schwalbe ist anders wie ein 2.4 Maxxis zum beispiel. Am besten einfach ausprobieren oder weiter fragen auf alle fora.



Ok, danke,
dachte vielleicht gibt es da eine offizielle Empfehlung.

Das Yoke hat 70 mm Innenbreite, da sollte ja ein 61 mm Reifen
gerade noch reingehen.
Auf der anderen Seite setzen sich die Ausfallenden nach der
Justage gerne mal unterschiedlich, dann wird es schnell zu eng.


----------



## heef-clef (20. August 2012)

Danke sehr


----------



## TiJoe (22. August 2012)

Hi KonaEurope!

Gibt es eine vielleicht eine Website oder eine andere Möglichkeit, wo ich Informationen über einen Kona-Rahmen anhand der Rahmennummer bekommen kann?

Gruß Joe


----------



## KonaDawg2006 (22. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auch mal eine Frage, und zwar geht es um ein CoilAir von 2009, ich würde gern wissen ob es dafür Ausfallenden für Steckachsen gibt, also 135x12, bzw. ob die Ausfallenden vom 2010er Modell passen. Falls es etwas in der Richtung gibt, brauche ich dann auch ein D.O.P.E.-Gestänge? Die Aufnahme dafür ist ja am Sattelrohr dran.

Greetz,
Dawg


----------



## KonaEurope (22. August 2012)

HI

Mann braucht nicht ein DOPE System

Diese dropouts sind verfugbar in Quick Release oder 135mm * 12 steck achse. 

Der 2009 und 2010 dropouts sind nicht der gleiche. 

Fur ein 09er mit 12mm steck achse brauchst du:

http://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=-Derailleur-Hanger-Dope-12mm-NON-DRIVE

und 

http://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Derailleur-Hanger-Dope-12mm 

mit diese achse:


http://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=-Axle-#-3


----------



## KonaDawg2006 (22. August 2012)

Das ging ja rasant schnell! Vielen Dank!


----------



## KonaEurope (23. August 2012)

Nachste woche unbedingt langsamer wegen der Eurobike.

Aber du kannst gerne vorbeischauen in halle B4 mit dein fragen!


----------



## KonaEurope (23. August 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi KonaEurope!
> 
> Gibt es eine vielleicht eine Website oder eine andere Möglichkeit, wo ich Informationen über einen Kona-Rahmen anhand der Rahmennummer bekommen kann?
> 
> Gruß Joe




Hi Joe, 


Schwierig. 
Leider ist es noch nicht so wie mit ein autokennzeichen das mann die ganze geschichte ablesen kann von ein rahmen nummer.....

Was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## TiJoe (26. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> 
> Schwierig.
> ...



Hi KonaEurope!

Ich würde gerne über die Rahmennummer zumindest das genaue Baujahr und ggfs. das Verkaufsland heraus bekommen.

Ob der Rahmen als Solo-Rahmen oder als Komplettbike produziert wurde u. ä., wäre natürlich auch interessant!

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (27. August 2012)

Hast du schon bei http://www.klassickona.com/
geschaut? 
Durch die verschiedene Farben ist zumindest das Baujahr recht gut zu Ermitteln.


----------



## TiJoe (27. August 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei http://www.klassickona.com/
> geschaut?
> Durch die verschiedene Farben ist zumindest das Baujahr recht gut zu Ermitteln.



Danke für die Mühe, da hatte ich auch schon geschaut.

Allerdings sind Titanrahmen oft nicht farbig... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Mo09 (27. August 2012)

danke für die Antworten (kommt ein bisschen später da Urlaub.)

nochmal eine Frage:
Kann ich an meinen Kona Stuff 2007 185 mm Bremsscheiben fahren oder ist die Belastung auf den Rahmen zu stark? 

mfg Mo


----------



## 1210 (27. August 2012)

hi! 
bin seit kurzem stinky six 09 fahrer
fahre hauptsächlich freeride, hochalpin bis flowig ohne grössere drops. 
im fox vanilla ist eine 650er feder drinnen welche mir zu hart ist,
welche würdet ihr mir bei 75 kg empfehlen? 450/500?

mfg


----------



## knackundback (30. August 2012)

Moin...

Würde gerne wissen ob es das neue g3 magic link air System zu kaufen gibt und wird es in mein 2011er cadabra passen?

Und noch eine Frage...Eine 160mm fox float würde der Geometrie nich viel anhaben oder?


Vielen dank!

Sportliche grüße

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KonaEurope (4. September 2012)

1210 schrieb:


> hi!
> bin seit kurzem stinky six 09 fahrer
> fahre hauptsächlich freeride, hochalpin bis flowig ohne grössere drops.
> im fox vanilla ist eine 650er feder drinnen welche mir zu hart ist,
> ...



Voila:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Dein travel ist six inches mit ein stroke von 2.25 inches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (4. September 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Würde gerne wissen ob es das neue g3 magic link air System zu kaufen gibt und wird es in mein 2011er cadabra passen?
> 
> ...



Die G3 gibt es bald verfugbar, in limitierten stuckzahl.
Spater im jahr kommen mehr auf lager. VK preis ist 149 fur dampfer und link mit neue industrielager. 

Am besten jetzt bestellen uber dein lokale Kona handler! 

Ein 160mm gabel wird gehen von der geometrie. Dein tretlager ist zwar ein bisschen hoher aber mit ein klein bisschen mehr sag vorne und hinten fahrt es einwandfrei!


----------



## TiJoe (4. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi KonaEurope!
> 
> Ich würde gerne über die Rahmennummer zumindest das genaue Baujahr und ggfs. das Verkaufsland heraus bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## KonaEurope (5. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


>



Entschuldigung. Nicht gesehen! 

Post mal ein Bild und dein rahmen nummer, dann kann ich model jahr finden fur dich. Mehr information ist leider nicht verbunden da dran.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2012)

aloha KonaEurope
habe gerade ein satori im umbau
glückwunsch an euch
hat 6 andere konkurenten geschlagen im meinen  29er lt test und somit nahm ich das testrad mit nachhause

habe  lust auf neue leichtere laufräder und möchte meine easton vice verkaufen- da sie nicht auf qr umbaubar sind...
stimmt das??
(schade hätten nen anderen guten zweck erfüllt)
_werde auch noch eine 3 fach montieren_
_die 2 fach übersetzung ist nichts für mich _
_sende dir dann gerne ein pic nach dem umbau_
_sieht aus das ich schon 1300 gramm einspare..._
_ was die feile dann auch bergauf zur spassrakete machen wird _


----------



## KonaEurope (5. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aloha KonaEurope
> habe gerade ein satori im umbau
> glückwunsch an euch
> hat 6 andere konkurenten geschlagen im meinen  29er lt test und somit nahm ich das testrad mit nachhause
> ...




Ola Pistola! 

Super zu horen das wir alle andere schlagen. 
Ich weiss nicht genau ob es moglich ist die laufrader um zu bauen nach QR. Am besten Easton  / Grofa fragen! 

Happy trails!


----------



## radelay (5. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt endlich mein Entourage in M bekommen. Das Bike sieht geil aus, aber leider kam nach dem Aufbau gleich die Ernüchterung. Das Bike hat auf der linken Seite eine kleine Delle, das ist jetzt echt bescheiden. Wollte eigentlich morgen damit in Urlaub fahren und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Delle nicht mit Absicht da ist. Meint ihr ich kann trotzdem damit fahren?

Hab den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben, mal abwarten. Aber wie gesagt wollte morgen damit eigentlich in den Urlaub. Da ist das Risiko zu hoch, oder?

Hier mal Bilder:













Danke und Gruß


----------



## KonaEurope (5. September 2012)

radelay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt endlich mein Entourage in M bekommen. Das Bike sieht geil aus, aber leider kam nach dem Aufbau gleich die Ernüchterung. Das Bike hat auf der linken Seite eine kleine Delle, das ist jetzt echt bescheiden. Wollte eigentlich morgen damit in Urlaub fahren und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Delle nicht mit Absicht da ist. Meint ihr ich kann trotzdem damit fahren?
> 
> ...



Hi Danke fur die bilder.

Die delle gehort nicht, ist aber nicht gefärlich. Es ist aber besser um mal kurz zu telefonieren mit dein bikeshop, wo du das rad gekauft hast. 

Um mit die leute ab zu klaren wie es weiter geht, vor du auf urlaub fahrt!


----------



## radelay (5. September 2012)

Wow, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Das heißt also, dass der Rahmen keinerlei Schäden deswegen nehmen kann und dass es lediglich ein "Schönheitsfehler" ist?

Dann würde ich mit dem Verkäufer nach einem Preisnachlass fragen und das Bike behalten. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass der Rahmen nichts ernsthaftes abbekommen hat.

DANKE und Gruß


----------



## MindPatterns (7. September 2012)

Frage: Beim Steuersatz spüre ich kein Spiel über die übliche Methode, also bremse festziehen, dann Vorderrad vor und zurückbewegen. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, daß sich sehr wohl etwas bewegt, wenn ich das Fahrrad aufs Hinterrad stelle und die Gabel an den unteren Enden vor und zurückbewege - dann bewegt sich die Gabel nämlich sehr wohl unten im Steuersatz. Ich hab mal ein Video gemacht wo man das sieht. Ist ein wenig Flex an der Stelle normal?




P.S.: Operator 2012, Boxxer Race. Am besten die HD Version schauen.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. September 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Frage: Beim Steuersatz spüre ich kein Spiel über die übliche Methode, also bremse festziehen, dann Vorderrad vor und zurückbewegen. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, daß sich sehr wohl etwas bewegt, wenn ich das Fahrrad aufs Hinterrad stelle und die Gabel an den unteren Enden vor und zurückbewege - dann bewegt sich die Gabel nämlich sehr wohl unten im Steuersatz. Ich hab mal ein Video gemacht wo man das sieht. Ist ein wenig Flex an der Stelle normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Danke fur dein video! 

Auch mit der HD version ist es schwierig zu sagen, ich wurde empfehlen dein bike mal vorbei zu bringen bei dein Lokalen Kona handler. 
Mit das rad fur seine nase ist es besser zu sehen ob es irgenwo spiel hat, oder das er nur flex ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

Schlecht zu sehen ...

Wenn Du die Kamera an den Tauchrohren (Casting) befestigt hast könnte
es durchaus das zwangsläufige Spiel der Buchsen sein, welches das Wackeln
zwischen Tauch- und Standrohren ergibt - das ist normal.

Wenn Du die Kamera sinnvoll an einem Standrohr montieren kannst und man
dann immer noch eine Verschiebung zum Rahmen erkennen kann, dann wäre
der Steuersatz wirklich locker.


Falls Du noch noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Einstellen von Steuersätzen hast
solltest Du dann wirklich lieber beim Händler vorbei schauen.


----------



## pogorausch (10. September 2012)

bei 1,80m Körpergröße und überwiegend bikepark fahren schickt für mich ein Operator in größe Medium oder??

fabi


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2012)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage. Wie viele Kettenglieder hat denn die originale Kette 
vom Operator DH? Beziehungsweise würde ich gerne wissen wie die richtige Kettenlänge
am besten ermittelt wird? 
Da gibt es ja auch die verschiedensten Meinungen dazu.

Gruß Flo


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (13. September 2012)

Hallo Kona.

habe ein Problem... habe einen 2011´er Operator.
leider ist er mir in Leogang in der DH Strecke weggeknickt... habe einen starken Durchschlag in der Federgabel gehabt. dabei hat sich der Rahmen am Unterrohr ca. 10 cm hinter dem Steurrohr verformt.

kann ich das auf Garantie reklamieren ? 

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Stinky96 (17. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage über meinem Dämpfer. Ich fahre ein Kona Stinky Tl 2011 in M. Da ich aber nur 55kg wiege, ist mir die eingebaute 500 lbs Feder zu hart und ich würde mir gerne eine neue Feder einbauen. Allerdings weiß nicht welche Federhärte am besten wäre und von welcher Marke es überhaupt eine passende Feder, aufgrund der verschiedenen Durchmesser, gibt. (Mein Dämpfer hat die Einbaulänge: 200mm und Hub: 57mm). Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## KonaEurope (17. September 2012)

pogorausch schrieb:


> bei 1,80m Körpergröße und überwiegend bikepark fahren schickt für mich ein Operator in größe Medium oder??
> 
> fabi



Hi Fabi

Ich wurde ein M fahren mit 180cm


----------



## KonaEurope (17. September 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage. Wie viele Kettenglieder hat denn die originale Kette
> vom Operator DH? Beziehungsweise würde ich gerne wissen wie die richtige Kettenlänge
> am besten ermittelt wird?
> Da gibt es ja auch die verschiedensten Meinungen dazu.
> ...



Hi

Der Operator hat ein kette mit 114 Links!

Wann der kette zu kurz ist, und dein bike benutzt die maximale federweg in ein grossere ritzel dann machst du die kette / schaltwerk kaput!


----------



## KonaEurope (17. September 2012)

DaS KaNiNcHeN schrieb:


> Hallo Kona.
> 
> habe ein Problem... habe einen 2011´er Operator.
> leider ist er mir in Leogang in der DH Strecke weggeknickt... habe einen starken Durchschlag in der Federgabel gehabt. dabei hat sich der Rahmen am Unterrohr ca. 10 cm hinter dem Steurrohr verformt.
> ...



Hi Daniel, 

Tut mir leidt zu horen von dein problem.
Am besten mal mit dein bike bei dein Kona handler vorbei schauen. 
Er kann es dann bei Kona einreichen fur ein garantie oder crash replacement anfrage.


----------



## KonaEurope (17. September 2012)

Stinky96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage über meinem Dämpfer. Ich fahre ein Kona Stinky Tl 2011 in M. Da ich aber nur 55kg wiege, ist mir die eingebaute 500 lbs Feder zu hart und ich würde mir gerne eine neue Feder einbauen. Allerdings weiß nicht welche Federhärte am besten wäre und von welcher Marke es überhaupt eine passende Feder, aufgrund der verschiedenen Durchmesser, gibt. (Mein Dämpfer hat die Einbaulänge: 200mm und Hub: 57mm). Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?



Hi

Schau mal hier:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

zum beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky96 (17. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



Das hat mir jetzt noch nicht so weiter geholfen. Wie groß ist denn der Innendurchmesser von der Feder, die in meinem Stinky eingebaut ist?


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Empfehlung wie lange man seine
Lenker aus Alu verwenden sollte bevor es kritisch wird.

Normalerweise ist das bei mir kein Thema aber an meinem Unit
Singlespeed zerre ich bergauf schon ganz schön dran rum und
merke wie er sich verwindet.


Oder komme ich mit meinen Lastwechseln an die Lebensdauer
noch lange nicht hin ?


----------



## heef-clef (17. September 2012)

Hey,

hätte da mal ne frage und zwar:
wie ist der Durchmesser der Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze vom Stinky 2009?
Sorry für die Frage aber hab mein Rad leider nicht griff bereit!

Danke Sehr!


----------



## KonaEurope (18. September 2012)

Stinky96 schrieb:


> Das hat mir jetzt noch nicht so weiter geholfen. Wie groß ist denn der Innendurchmesser von der Feder, die in meinem Stinky eingebaut ist?



Ist drauf geschrieben normaler weise...

400* 2.25  heisst ein 400er feder mit ein innendurchmesser von 2.25


----------



## KonaEurope (18. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich eine Empfehlung wie lange man seine
> Lenker aus Alu verwenden sollte bevor es kritisch wird.
> 
> Normalerweise ist das bei mir kein Thema aber an meinem Unit
> ...



Offiziel kann ich dir kein aussage geben, das ist mehr fur ein lenker marke zum beantworten wie Easton, Race Face usw. 

Personlich fahre ich mit mein Alu lenker 300 - 400 tagen vor ich sie tausch.
Auch wichtig ist zu kontrollieren nach ein sturtz!


----------



## KonaEurope (18. September 2012)

heef-clef schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hätte da mal ne frage und zwar:
> wie ist der Durchmesser der Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze vom Stinky 2009?
> ...




34.9mm mit ein 30.0 sattelstutze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Offiziel kann ich dir kein aussage geben, das ist mehr fur ein lenker marke zum beantworten wie Easton, Race Face usw.
> 
> Personlich fahre ich mit mein Alu lenker 300 - 400 tagen vor ich sie tausch.
> Auch wichtig ist zu kontrollieren nach ein sturtz!



Ok, also ein Wechsel jedes Jahr.

Danke


----------



## ketis (18. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ist drauf geschrieben normaler weise...
> 
> 400* 2.25  heisst ein 400er feder mit ein innendurchmesser von 2.25



möchte dir ja nicht widersprechen, aber die Zahl gibt keinen Aufschluss auf den innendurchmesser sondern zum einen die Kraft die man aufwenden muss um die Feder zu komprimieren, zum anderen die Länge der Feder oder der weg den die Feder maximal komprimiert werden kann .


----------



## Fl!p (18. September 2012)

Stinky96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage über meinem Dämpfer. Ich fahre ein Kona Stinky Tl 2011 in M. Da ich aber nur 55kg wiege, ist mir die eingebaute 500 lbs Feder zu hart und ich würde mir gerne eine neue Feder einbauen. Allerdings weiß nicht welche Federhärte am besten wäre und von welcher Marke es überhaupt eine passende Feder, aufgrund der verschiedenen Durchmesser, gibt. (Mein Dämpfer hat die Einbaulänge: 200mm und Hub: 57mm). Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?



Nach deinen Angaben spuckt der Spring Calculator eine Federhärte zwischen 300 und 350 aus. Wenn du es etwas mehr Sag willst dann nimm eine 300x2.25 und wenn du es etwas weniger Sag willst dann nimm eine 350x2.25. Es gibt auch 325x2.25 Federn, allerdings kenne ich den Federinnendurchmesser des Kona/Fastrax dämpfers nicht (falls dieser noch verbaut sein sollte). Ich nehme aber mal an, dass eine Fox/Marzocchi/Manitou Feder passen sollte. Am besten zum Händler gehen und Federn der härte 300, 325 und 350 testen.


----------



## Stinky96 (18. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ist drauf geschrieben normaler weise...
> 
> 400* 2.25  heisst ein 400er feder mit ein innendurchmesser von 2.25


steht die 2.25 nicht normaler weise für die max. Hubkraft?


----------



## Stinky96 (18. September 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Nach deinen Angaben spuckt der Spring Calculator eine Federhärte zwischen 300 und 350 aus. Wenn du es etwas mehr Sag willst dann nimm eine 300x2.25 und wenn du es etwas weniger Sag willst dann nimm eine 350x2.25. Es gibt auch 325x2.25 Federn, allerdings kenne ich den Federinnendurchmesser des Kona/Fastrax dämpfers nicht (falls dieser noch verbaut sein sollte). Ich nehme aber mal an, dass eine Fox/Marzocchi/Manitou Feder passen sollte. Am besten zum Händler gehen und Federn der härte 300, 325 und 350 testen.


okay danke, ich geh dann einfach mal zum Händler, der wird ja eigentlich wissen welche Feder in meinen Dämpfer passt.


----------



## alpxx (18. September 2012)

hey KonaEurope ...

musste meinen Dämpfer zur Reparatur schicken ... habe dadurch mir von einem Kumpel seinen Fox van r ausgeliehen .... nur leider Passt due obere Buchse am Ausgleichsbechälter nicht ... sie ist zu breit ... nun meine frage würde es auch mit einem  Röhrchen (maße H 2.28mm Durchmesser aussen 12.7mm Innendurchmesser 7.8mm)   so wie dieses (1. Foto)
Funktionieren 

Ps. das ist die Buchse von der unteren seite .....


----------



## KonaEurope (19. September 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> hey KonaEurope ...
> 
> musste meinen Dämpfer zur Reparatur schicken ... habe dadurch mir von einem Kumpel seinen Fox van r ausgeliehen .... nur leider Passt due obere Buchse am Ausgleichsbechälter nicht ... sie ist zu breit ... nun meine frage würde es auch mit einem  Röhrchen (maße H 2.28mm Durchmesser aussen 12.7mm Innendurchmesser 7.8mm)   so wie dieses (1. Foto)
> Funktionieren
> ...




Hi

Das ist mehr ein Fox / dampfer frage, aber ok. 

Es ist wichtig das du die richtige durchmesser hast, und die breite soll unbedingt stimmen, sonst kannst du dein dampfer oder rahmen beschadigen. 

Vielleicht hat dein lokale bikeshop die richtige spacers fur dich herum liegen.


----------



## alpxx (20. September 2012)

ja danke hat sich aber schon erledigt hab was im 4. bikeshop den ich besucht habe gefunden


----------



## TiJoe (21. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Post mal ein Bild und dein rahmen nummer, dann kann ich model jahr finden fur dich. Mehr information ist leider nicht verbunden da dran.



Hi Kona Europe!

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut... 

Die Rahmennummer lautet: *KK20053*

MADE IN USA ist noch eingestanzt.

Bild des Rahmens:





Gruß Joe


----------



## KonaEurope (21. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Kona Europe!
> 
> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut...
> 
> ...



Wow.

Wird es noch aufgebaut oder behaltest du das kunst stuck so an der wand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Kona Europe!
> 
> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut...
> 
> ...



WOW - Schönes Teil


----------



## TiJoe (21. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Wow.
> 
> Wird es noch aufgebaut oder behaltest du das kunst stuck so an der wand?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599896


----------



## AdamDerNeue (21. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Kona Stab Deluxe.
Ich wollte mal fragen wie breit der hinterreifen maximal sein.

Und ich würde gerne wissen welche Federhärte ich bei meinem Bike brauche. Ich wiege mit Helm und Klamotten knapp 100kg, der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van R

Ich danke euch für eure hilfe


----------



## Ennoo (22. September 2012)

Moin hab mal eine Frage zur Gabel hab im moment ne 130mm Manitou circus Expert drin möchte sie aber gegen eine andere wechseln.

Kann mir wer da eine empfehlen ? Lieber 160 oder 180mm Federweg für das Kona Stinky Six 2010 ? 
Hab mir mal eine Fox Van angeschaut aber bin noch nicht so überzeugt welche ich nun am besten nehme was das beste eben wäre für das Rad.
Hier mal ein Foto von wie es im moment aussieht.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1218253


----------



## Boink (22. September 2012)

Hat die Manitou echt nur 130??? sieht nach mehr aus auf dem foto...

Ich glaub original is ne 55er MZ mit 160mm drin... hab allerdings auch schon leute gesehn die am Stinky ne Boxxer dran hatten..

hab am Coilair ne 160er fox 36 float drin.. Luftfeder is echt geil, für tricks und bikepark n bisschen mehr luft rein und für downhill bisschen weniger, da is man echt flexibel... Die Van is schon krass teuer für ne einfache stahlfeder gabel, dann lieber ne RS Domain Coil, kostet n drittel....


----------



## Ennoo (22. September 2012)

Hatte auch erst an ne Boxxer gedacht wurde mir aber von nem Kollegen der das Stinky vorher gefahren ist abgeraten, Die Fox 36 VAN RC2 FIT 160mm Kashima 2011 -- 1 1/8 ZOLL würde ich gebraucht für gute 650 euro bekommen vllt. 
Für mich ställt sich halt die Frage auch noch 160mm oder lieber 180mm, fahre eben gerne Freeride und Downhill.
Hab Tests gelesen und soll wohl Top sein für den Preis.


----------



## metepiet (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein 2012er Coilair mit 2013er MagicLink Luftdämpfer. Alles nagelneu und bisher ungefahren- bloß probegefedert im stand :

Folgendes Problem tauchte auf :

ein " klacken " welches vom MagicLink Dämpfer kommt, der hat minimales Buchsenspiel an der Seite, wo er im Rahmen selbst ( also nicht am Link ) befestigt wird.

Kann mir jemand helfen, der derartiges Szenario kennt ??

Cheers, Peat


----------



## null-2wo (23. September 2012)

Hallo Leute. 

Kennt jemand die maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe / Federweg für 2006er Scrap bzw. Stuff?


----------



## Boink (23. September 2012)

@kona Europe

Kennst du nen Online Shop der die Teile hat oder kann ich vielleicht über dich ein paar Teile beziehen???

brauche WAHWAHs und den JERK Vorbau 50mm

Kona Hänldler hab ich keinen in der Nähe der nächste wär 100 km weg in Nürnberg... und im Shop auf Konaworld find ich die beiden Teile nicht

bzw @ll will jemand gebrauchte WahWahs loswerden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (24. September 2012)

Bei HiBike gabs letztens noch die Wahwah's. Jetzt sind sie nicht mehr gelistet. Ich hoffe Kona stellt die Wahwah's noch her, das sind sehr sehr gute Pedale. Die sind zwar nicht die leichtesten aber machen dafür alles mit.


----------



## Boink (24. September 2012)

Ja bei google bekommt mans noch angezeigt bei hibike aber dann is der link tot


----------



## KonaEurope (25. September 2012)

metepiet schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ein 2012er Coilair mit 2013er MagicLink Luftdämpfer. Alles nagelneu und bisher ungefahren- bloß probegefedert im stand :
> 
> ...



Hi Peat!

Am besten bei dein handler vorbei schauen bitte!

Der Coilair soll kein Air shock haben, nur ein neue Magic Link, mit Stahlfeder shock! .


----------



## TiJoe (25. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Kona Europe!
> 
> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut...
> 
> ...



@ Kona Europe:

Ich bin übrigens immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Baujahr des Rahmens...

Gibt es eine Aufschlüsselung der Rahmennummer und / oder weitere Infos?

Wartende Grüße, Joe


----------



## null-2wo (25. September 2012)

@TiJoe:

http://www.BikePedia.com/QuickBike/...Kona&Model=King+Kahuna&Type=bike#.UGHpNKObEb0

vllt hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## TiJoe (25. September 2012)

null-2wo schrieb:


> @_TiJoe_:
> 
> http://www.BikePedia.com/QuickBike/...Kona&Model=King+Kahuna&Type=bike#.UGHpNKObEb0
> 
> vllt hilft dir das weiter?



Thanx, aber ich bräuchte eine Info wie man aus der Rahmennummer das Baujahr ableiten kann.

Der Rahmen ist aufbereitet und die Decals sind m. W. Repros, daher kann man nicht von der momentanen Ansicht auf das Baujahr schließen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metepiet (25. September 2012)

Bezüglich meines CoilAirs : Also sollte da garkein Luftdämpfer verbaut sein ??

Wenn über Kona bezüglich dieses Problems nichts mehr zu machen wäre, ist die Frage, ob es möglich ist, einen Link Dämpfer, also mit Stahlfeder, einzeln zu erwerben ???

Grüße Peat


----------



## metepiet (25. September 2012)

Und des weiteren ist die Frage, warum dann in einem Austauschrahmen ein Dämpfer verbaut wird, der nicht für diesen Fahrradrahmen FREIGEGEBEN, bzw gedacht ist ? !


----------



## null-2wo (25. September 2012)

@TiJoe:

bin den Rahmen nie gefahren noch kenn ich wen der ihn hat, aber nachdem er nur 99 und 00 gebaut wurde, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass sie baugleich waren..? ein 09er aufwärts ists wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## TiJoe (25. September 2012)

Hi Null-2wo!

Der Rahmen wurde m. W. auch schon früher gebaut, allerdings unter dem Nahmen Hei-Hei. Anfangs ohne die ovalisierten Rohre und ohne die Gussets, später dann mit. Nur der Name wurde 99 eingeführt.

Dementsprechend wäre die Bandbreite von ca. 1997-2000...

Gruß Joe


----------



## null-2wo (25. September 2012)

kay. dachte, es hilft dir vllt. trotzdem ist die Seite ganz interessant wenn man n bike sucht...


----------



## Masul (27. September 2012)

Hola,

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mir nen Magic Link G3 bestellen kann? Bei mir is kein Kona Händler in der Umgebung.......

Happy days


----------



## KonaEurope (27. September 2012)

Masul schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mir nen Magic Link G3 bestellen kann? Bei mir is kein Kona Händler in der Umgebung.......
> 
> Happy days




Wo bist du genau?
Dann schau ich ob wir ein befreundete handler in der gegend haben!


----------



## KonaEurope (27. September 2012)

metepiet schrieb:


> Bezüglich meines CoilAirs : Also sollte da garkein Luftdämpfer verbaut sein ??
> 
> Wenn über Kona bezüglich dieses Problems nichts mehr zu machen wäre, ist die Frage, ob es möglich ist, einen Link Dämpfer, also mit Stahlfeder, einzeln zu erwerben ???
> 
> Grüße Peat



Hi Peat.

Durch ein kommunkationsfehler sind ein limitierte stuckzahl von der Coilairs mit ein luft damfer geliefert. Obwohl diese nicht mangelhaft ist, oder beim fahren aus einander fallt, haben wir entschieden das der einsatzbereich von ein Coilair besser passt bei ein stahlfeder. 

Wir tauschen die luft dampfer kostenlos um fur ein stahlfeder, uber deine Kona handler. So wie gesagt, nimm bitte kontakt auf mit dein Kona handler!


----------



## Masul (27. September 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Wo bist du genau?
> Dann schau ich ob wir ein befreundete handler in der gegend haben!



Bin in Saarbrücken, Saarland. Der nächste Haendler ist ca. 40 km weit weg und der hat Kona erst seit kurzem im Programm.....


----------



## null-2wo (27. September 2012)

@KonaEurope:

was ist die maximale einbauhöhe bzw. Max. Federweg in 2006er scrap bzw stuff Rahmen?
kann man die geometriedaten irgendwo ansehen oder runterladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (27. September 2012)

sinnfreier doppelpost.


----------



## Marequo (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

Habe mir einen Kona Dawg Deluxe Rahmen mit 150 mm (6") Federweg hinten zugelegt.
Für welchen max. Federweg ist der Rahmen vorne bitte zugelassen?

Gruß Marequo


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Oktober 2012)

Masul schrieb:


> Bin in Saarbrücken, Saarland. Der nächste Haendler ist ca. 40 km weit weg und der hat Kona erst seit kurzem im Programm.....



Kein problem auch neue handler haben unsere handlermappe mit telefon nummern!


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Oktober 2012)

null-2wo schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_:
> 
> was ist die maximale einbauhöhe bzw. Max. Federweg in 2006er scrap bzw stuff Rahmen?
> kann man die geometriedaten irgendwo ansehen oder runterladen?




100mm maximal. 
http://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/2006/scrap.htm 

Leider kein geo daten mehr online.


----------



## heef-clef (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
hab da noch mal ne frage zum Stinky 09.
Ich wollte ein DOPE System nachrüsten und wollte wissen ob es sinnvoll ist gleich die 12mm Steckachsen Version zu nehmen (zurzeit mit Schnellspanner)? Oder reicht Schnellspanner vollkommen?

Grüße aus der Hauptstadt


----------



## TiJoe (2. Oktober 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> @ Kona Europe:
> 
> Ich bin übrigens immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Baujahr des Rahmens...
> 
> ...



Ok, ich gebe auf! 

Hier kann mir wohl nicht geholfen werden.

Schade!


----------



## Fl!p (2. Oktober 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe auf!
> 
> Hier kann mir wohl nicht geholfen werden.
> 
> Schade!



Du postest in deinem Aufbauthread einen Link zum '98er Katalog in dem dein Rahmen zu sehen ist und fragst trotzdem nach dem Baujahr?  Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

P.s.: Bis auf Gripshit sehr geil aufgebaut


----------



## TiJoe (2. Oktober 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Du postest in deinem Aufbauthread einen Link zum '98er Katalog in dem dein Rahmen zu sehen ist und fragst trotzdem nach dem Baujahr?  Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Da der Rahmen aufbereitet und mit neuen Decals versehen wurde, fällt die genaue Einordnung per Katalog leider aus.

Hatte ich aber glaube ich auch schon erwähnt...


----------



## Fl!p (2. Oktober 2012)

Ok, hab ich übersehen, sorry. An den Bildern erkennt man aber nicht, dass der Rahmen aufbereitet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (2. Oktober 2012)

heef-clef schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab da noch mal ne frage zum Stinky 09.
> Ich wollte ein DOPE System nachrüsten und wollte wissen ob es sinnvoll ist gleich die 12mm Steckachsen Version zu nehmen (zurzeit mit Schnellspanner)? Oder reicht Schnellspanner vollkommen?
> 
> Grüße aus der Hauptstadt



Also wann du auch lust hat ein neues laufrad zu kaufen dann kannst du auch umschalten auf 12mm....


----------



## heef-clef (2. Oktober 2012)

Naja hab halt eine Hope Nabe die kann ich problemlos auf 12mm umbauen. Die Frage ist halt obs sich lohnt von schnellspanner auf 12mm Steckachse!


----------



## ketis (2. Oktober 2012)

schmellspanner ist halt im Gegensatz zu steckachse alles andere als steif.

da das stinky tendenziell für härtere Gangart benutzt ist steifigkeit nicht verkehrt da hinten.

es sei denn du willst mehr flex ;-)


----------



## beddokonarider (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich hab ein Bass von 2008 und würde gerne die Lager am Tretlager tauschen, mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis mit wie viel Nm ich die aüßeren und inneren Schrauben anziehen darf.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1229119

Gruß beddokonarider


----------



## Masul (8. Oktober 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Kein problem auch neue handler haben unsere handlermappe mit telefon nummern![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> ...


----------



## Gorth (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

für das orangene Kona Explosif (2011? 2012?) steht in den Geometriedaten eine Gabeleinbaulänge von 453 mm.

Ist die Einbaulänge für eine eingetauchte oder unbelastete Gabel angegeben?

Würde gerne wissen ob ich besser eine 100mm oder eine 80mm Gabel verbauen soll.

Viele Grüße
Miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (9. Oktober 2012)

Gorth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für das orangene Kona Explosif (2011? 2012?) steht in den Geometriedaten eine Gabeleinbaulänge von 453 mm.
> 
> ...



immer unbelastet.


----------



## Gorth (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## daynym (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin. Mein Magic Link 2 knarzt die ganze Zeit. Hauptsächlich wenn ich Pro Pedal drin hab und bergauf fahre. Kann ich das mit Silikonöl wegbekommen. Wenn ja, wo muss das Zeug hingeträufelt werden?


----------



## AdamDerNeue (12. Oktober 2012)

hi.

könnt ihr mir Infos zu meinem Bike anhand der Rahmennummer geben?


----------



## paulimausi (12. Oktober 2012)

daynym schrieb:


> Moin. Mein Magic Link 2 knarzt die ganze Zeit. Hauptsächlich wenn ich Pro Pedal drin hab und bergauf fahre. Kann ich das mit Silikonöl wegbekommen. Wenn ja, wo muss das Zeug hingeträufelt werden?



Zum Knarzen des Magic Links hab ich im Internet schon so einige Threads gesehen. Kannst ja mal googlen. Ich nehme an, du mußt das Magic Link schmieren. Einige sagen dazu, du baust am besten alles auseinander, reinigst und fettest alles. Andere sagen du schmierst einfach das Lager über den Schmiernippel mit einer Fettpresse ab (dazu gibt es folgenden Thread: Schmiernippel am Magic-Link 2) und das reicht.

Beides hab ich persönlich noch nicht gemacht, weil ich überlege, mir ein G3 Magic Link zuzulegen. Ich reinige mein Rad nach jedem Fahren (ohne Demontieren natürlich) und sprühe gelegentlich an die Stellen mit Drehpunkten ein wenig Teflonspray (was ich auch für die Kette verwende).


----------



## daynym (12. Oktober 2012)

Aus welchem Grund willst du aufs neue ML umsteigen? Wegen des Knarzens ?


----------



## paulimausi (12. Oktober 2012)

Es ist leichter. Es ist leichtgängiger. Es ist wartungsärmer. Man es genauer konfigurieren.

Ich glaube, es interessiert mich vor allem. Ich bin halt Tech-Geek.


----------



## poritz (13. Oktober 2012)

hi,
weis einer von euch welche Dämpferbuchsen ich fürn Entourage brauch ? Und wie lang der Gabelschaft sein mindestens sein sollte ?


----------



## poison2008 (15. Oktober 2012)

@_KonaEurope_:

Hi 
Ich hab ein Problem!!Bei meinem Kona Stinky Six 2010 gerade neu aufgebaut,mit einem marzocchi roco 3pl 200/57 wie der roco coil r und einem normalen shimano deore umwerfer.
Aber wieso kolodiert mein umwefer mit dem rahmen?? Hoch genug ist der eigentlich. Bitte Um Hilfe??

Mfg


----------



## knackundback (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin...

Welches Steuerrohr hat mein Cadabra von 2011...wollt mir Ne neue Gabel gönnen! Was muss ich sonst beachten wenn ich eine neue Gabel suche?


Grüße!


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (16. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem Katalogbild ist es ein Tapered Steuerrohr, also 1 1/8" auf 1.5". Die Gabel sieht auch nach Tapered aus, wenn denn noch die original Fox Gabel drin ist. Also solltest du wieder eine Tapered gabel kaufen. Durchgehendes 1 1/8" Steuerohr würde auch gehen, aber dafür bräuchtest du einen Adapter oder evtl. einen neuen Steuersatz. Du kannst das herausfinden wenn du einfach die Gabel mal ausbaust. Dann siehst du ob der Gabelschaft konisch (Tapered) oder gerade (1 1/8") ist.


----------



## knackundback (16. Oktober 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Nach dem Katalogbild ist es ein Tapered Steuerrohr, also 1 1/8" auf 1.5". Die Gabel sieht auch nach Tapered aus, wenn denn noch die original Fox Gabel drin ist. Also solltest du wieder eine Tapered gabel kaufen. Durchgehendes 1 1/8" Steuerohr würde auch gehen, aber dafür bräuchtest du einen Adapter oder evtl. einen neuen Steuersatz. Du kannst das herausfinden wenn du einfach die Gabel mal ausbaust. Dann siehst du ob der Gabelschaft konisch (Tapered) oder gerade (1 1/8") ist.



Danke schön für die flotte Antwort!!:thumbup:

Falls noch jemand Ne neue Gabel sucht...hier sehr günstig: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?lang=DEU&list=WG000321


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulimausi (16. Oktober 2012)

daynym schrieb:


> Moin. Mein Magic Link 2 knarzt die ganze Zeit. Hauptsächlich wenn ich Pro Pedal drin hab und bergauf fahre. Kann ich das mit Silikonöl wegbekommen. Wenn ja, wo muss das Zeug hingeträufelt werden?



Ich hab jetzt einen Thread gefunden, wo einer meint, das Quietschen komme von der Reibung zwischen Elastomer und Feder im Magic Link. (http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/kona-abra-cadabra-magic-link) Der hat Silikonspray auf Feder und Elastomer gesprüht und das soll geholfen haben. (Ich hab die Idee noch nicht getestet [ich würde Teflonspray nehmen], da mein Innenlager gerade ausgebaut ist.)


----------



## AdamDerNeue (16. Oktober 2012)

will oder kann mir keiner antworten?


----------



## ketis (16. Oktober 2012)

naja nenn ihm doch erstmal deine rahmennummer...


----------



## Masul (17. Oktober 2012)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Es ist leichter. Es ist leichtgängiger. Es ist wartungsärmer. Man es genauer konfigurieren.
> 
> Ich glaube, es interessiert mich vor allem. Ich bin halt Tech-Geek.



Wo bests let du das teil?


----------



## Masul (17. Oktober 2012)

Masul schrieb:


> Wo bests let du das teil?



Wo bestellst du das Teil?


----------



## paulimausi (17. Oktober 2012)

Masul schrieb:


> Wo bestellst du das Teil?



Hatte ich dir doch schon beantwortet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9922025&postcount=16 
Leider hat sich da auch noch nichts geändert.


----------



## Nomis86 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo welche dämpfer länge passt beim stinky deluxe 2010 in 15,5 , 216 oder geht auch 222
mfg simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (19. Oktober 2012)

Nomis86 schrieb:


> Hallo welche dämpfer länge passt beim stinky deluxe 2010 in 15,5 , 216 oder geht auch 222
> mfg simon



Drin sollte laut Spec nen 216er sein.
Mit einem längeren Dämpfer veränderst du die Geo vom bike und nicht unbedingt zum besseren und der hinterbau kann mit dem Hauptrahmen kollidieren ä


----------



## SMFcrew (20. Oktober 2012)

@ KonaEurope

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich ein Kona Shonky und möchte meine Nabe am Hinterrad aufdrehen um den Freilauf zu reinigen damit es lauter wird wie in diesem Video.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49IhNm16H48&feature=endscreen"]How to make a hub louder - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Kontermutter oder etwas anderes finde um die Steckachse zu kontern.
Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich diese aufbekomme ???
Danke


----------



## Fl!p (20. Oktober 2012)

Damit der Freilauf lauter wird muss er wie im Video beschrieben entfettet werden. Das erhöht aber den Verschleiß und kann im schlimmsten Fall zum verklemmen führen! Man kann aber auch das Fett durch Leichtlauföl ersetzten, dann ist wenigstens noch etwas schmierung vorhanden aber der Freilauf wird dennoch lauter.
Das erstmal als Hinweis.

Könntest du mal ein Foto der Nabe von beiden Seiten posten oder den Hersteller nennen? Das Baujahr des Shonkys würde auch helfen.


----------



## SMFcrew (20. Oktober 2012)

kona shonky 2010 und die nabe ist eine formula disc !!

als leicht schmier fett könnte ich WD40 oder MOS2 benutzen oder ?


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Oktober 2012)

Masul schrieb:


> KonaEurope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kein problem auch neue handler haben unsere handlermappe mit telefon nummern![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle leute. 

Entschuldigung fur mein abwesendheit die letzte zwei wochen. 

Ab jetzt bin ich wieder im buro, und soll jeden tag mal wieder checken / antworten.
Wann ich dein frage noch nicht beantwortet hab, bitte nochmal posten. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (22. Oktober 2012)

SMFcrew schrieb:


> kona shonky 2010 und die nabe ist eine formula disc !!
> 
> als leicht schmier fett könnte ich WD40 oder MOS2 benutzen oder ?



Kein WD40 oder ähnliches verwenden. Das ist zum Reinigen, Rost lösen und Entfetten gedacht. Du brauchst wirklich Leichtlauföl. Wo man das bekommt, keine Ahnung. Ich will eher leise als laute Naben haben, deswegen hab ich es noch nicht gebraucht.

Wie du die Nabe aufbekommst hast du ja schon in dem anderen Thread erfahren...


----------



## Nomis86 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo danke für die antwort
noch eine weitere frage welchen bushingkit muss ich für mein kona stinky deluxe 2010 verwenden hab da ne liste im gefunden laut der bushkit nr4. gibt es noch einen anderen satz der die lager beinhaltet die ich brauch weil laut der liste hat es da scheinbar änderungen gegeben. bei chainreacktion gibt es die lager sätze gerade recht günstig aber meiner ist nicht dabei 
mfg


----------



## alpxx (22. Oktober 2012)

hallo kona europe , 

hab da mal ne frage ... kann es als garantie fall reklamiert werden wenn die farbe an der kettenstrebe beim abziehen von gaffa tape mit abgeht ... hab nen 2012 operator ... matt schwarz gold ..... danke schon man


----------



## aconiti (24. Oktober 2012)

hallo,
ich habe einen operatot fr von 2011 und wollte mir jetzt eine boxxer einbauen,zz. hab ich eine domain mit  tapered steuerrohr.die boxxer hat 1 1/8 schaft wo bekomm ich einen adappter für die untere lagerschahle her? bitte um eure hilfe


----------



## Fl!p (25. Oktober 2012)

aconiti schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe einen operatot fr von 2011 und wollte mir jetzt eine boxxer einbauen,zz. hab ich eine domain mit  tapered steuerrohr.die boxxer hat 1 1/8 schaft wo bekomm ich einen adappter für die untere lagerschahle her? bitte um eure hilfe



Du brauchst entweder für den verbauten Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS NO.57 einen Adapter von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" oder einen neuen Steuersatz. Ich würde mal beim Händler nachfragen, ob er einen Adapter für den FSA bestellen kann. Entweder muss das untere Lager getauscht werden oder wie bei CaneCreek z.B. nur ein anderer Gabelkonus.


----------



## beddokonarider (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich hab ein Bass von 2008 und würde gerne die Lager am Tretlager tauschen, mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis mit wie viel Nm ich die aüßeren und inneren Schrauben anziehen darf.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1229119

Gruß beddokonarider


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Oktober 2012)

Nomis86 schrieb:


> Hallo danke für die antwort
> noch eine weitere frage welchen bushingkit muss ich für mein kona stinky deluxe 2010 verwenden hab da ne liste im gefunden laut der bushkit nr4. gibt es noch einen anderen satz der die lager beinhaltet die ich brauch weil laut der liste hat es da scheinbar änderungen gegeben. bei chainreacktion gibt es die lager sätze gerade recht günstig aber meiner ist nicht dabei
> mfg



Hi

Dein stinky braucht ein CMPOBBK04.

Andere bushing kits haben vielleicht ein paar teilen die gleich sind, aber sicher nicht alle! 

Es kann sein das diese bushing kit ein paar teilen zu viel hast, um es auch fur andere modellen kompatibel zu machen.


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Oktober 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> hallo kona europe ,
> 
> hab da mal ne frage ... kann es als garantie fall reklamiert werden wenn die farbe an der kettenstrebe beim abziehen von gaffa tape mit abgeht ... hab nen 2012 operator ... matt schwarz gold ..... danke schon man




Nein, leider nicht. 

Gaffa tape kann abhangig von der marke sehr sehr stark sein, und alle farbe mitnimmen, wurst wie gut wir lackieren. 

Statt gaffa tape, wurde ich das 3M Gummi tape verwenden. http://www.shop3m.com/80610322945.h...T.mc_id=shop3m-AtoZ-Scotch-Rubber-Mastic-Tape


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Oktober 2012)

beddokonarider schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope,
> 
> ich hab ein Bass von 2008 und würde gerne die Lager am Tretlager tauschen, mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis mit wie viel Nm ich die aüßeren und inneren Schrauben anziehen darf.
> 
> ...




Cowan / Bass chainstay around BB: 20-30 inch pounds 4 nM


----------



## XCosser (25. Oktober 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Du brauchst entweder für den verbauten Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS NO.57 einen Adapter von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" oder einen neuen Steuersatz. Ich würde mal beim Händler nachfragen, ob er einen Adapter für den FSA bestellen kann. Entweder muss das untere Lager getauscht werden oder wie bei CaneCreek z.B. nur ein anderer Gabelkonus.


 hey leutz passt da der konus?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10741_Gabelkonus-H6060-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (25. Oktober 2012)

Von der Beschreibung her schon. Bei 3,95 ist es aber auch kein Weltuntergang wenn nicht.


----------



## alpxx (25. Oktober 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht.
> 
> Gaffa tape kann abhangig von der marke sehr sehr stark sein, und alle farbe mitnimmen, wurst wie gut wir lackieren.
> 
> Statt gaffa tape, wurde ich das 3M Gummi tape verwenden. http://www.shop3m.com/80610322945.h...T.mc_id=shop3m-AtoZ-Scotch-Rubber-Mastic-Tape


danke, werde ich dann benutzen wenn mein rahmen wieder da ist ... er wird vom lokal kona shop bei mir ... direkt zu kona geschickt und auf garantie entweder gewechselt oder oder repariert ... nun doch nochmal eine frage wie sieht es mit der garantie danach aus , habe ich immer noch lebenslange garantie auf den rahmen oder verfällt diese ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte ne Frage zu nem 2011er Kona Tanuki DL. Ich werde demnächst nen neuen Steuersatz brauchen und bin mir nicht sicher welchen ich brauche (würde das Rad gerne zusammengebaut lassen, bis ich den neuen habe). Liege ich mit einem EC44 oben und einem ZS56 unten richtig?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Fl!p (26. Oktober 2012)

@HC-Maxi: Sieht gut aus. 

Ich empfehle mal dieses PDF, da hier immer Fragen nach dem Passenden Steuersatz kommen.


----------



## KonaEurope (26. Oktober 2012)

alpxx schrieb:


> danke, werde ich dann benutzen wenn mein rahmen wieder da ist ... er wird vom lokal kona shop bei mir ... direkt zu kona geschickt und auf garantie entweder gewechselt oder oder repariert ... nun doch nochmal eine frage wie sieht es mit der garantie danach aus , habe ich immer noch lebenslange garantie auf den rahmen oder verfällt diese ?



Wann wir ein rahmen ersatzen, oder wann du ein rahmen oder rahmen teil kauft, ist die lifetime warranty noch immer gultig. 

Nur erst besitzer haben aber lifetime warranty, und bei ein rekla brauchen wir rechnungs kopie oder dein bike soll online registriert sein. 

Mehr details uber die garantie in dein Owners manual, oder online!


----------



## KonaEurope (26. Oktober 2012)

Fl!p schrieb:


> @_HC-Maxi_: Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Ich empfehle mal dieses PDF, da hier immer Fragen nach dem Passenden Steuersatz kommen.



Danke flip!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (1. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,

möchte mir ein neues Kona kaufen. Bin bis jetzt ein Kona Stinky Air gefahren.Mien Favorit ist das Entourage. Welchen unterschied gibt es in den Rahmen zwischen Modell 2012 und 2013.

Vilen Dank,

Guido


----------



## ketis (1. November 2012)

Anderer Rohrsatz, er ist  ein wenig dicker geworden und die Optik hat sich leicht verändert.Geo ist meines Wissens gleich geblieben.


----------



## KonaEurope (1. November 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Anderer Rohrsatz, er ist  ein wenig dicker geworden und die Optik hat sich leicht verändert.Geo ist meines Wissens gleich geblieben.



Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (2. November 2012)

Hey, erstmal muss ich mein Lob aussprechen: Ich habe 2010 mit einem Coilair von 2008 angefangen und was dass alles mitgemacht hat : Daumen: Roadgap Winterberg usw!! Ohne einen großen schaden oder das es danach ausgeschlagen war! Doch Dan musste ich es verkaufen weil das neue kona Operator kam aber dass hatte sich gelohnt!!! So ein Hammer Rad doch nun meine frage kommt man noch an original Rahmen von 2008 also an coilairs ran? trauere ihm immer noch nach den als tourenbike war es TRAUMHAFT	Ich fahre zwar im Moment als Touren Rad das lappierre meiner mutter aber das ist einfach nicht so wie das kona :/ schon einmal danke und macht weiter so auch wenn manche sagen Kona wäre doof


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. November 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> auch wenn manche sagen Kona wäre doof



Häh? Wer sagt sonen shice???


----------



## ketis (3. November 2012)

So 80% der community  ;-) aber ich schätze die meisten haten Kona nur weil es auf Pinkbike schick ist.

 Die Rahmen Brüche die ja auch bei den neuen gravity Bikes, entourage und Operator, aufgetaucht sind feuern die hater auch noch schön an...aber der Kona Fahrer hat wenigstens Garantie auf seinen  Rahmen...

Was mich an Kona stört .... warum habt ihr das Tretlager vom process so hoch gemacht...


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal muss ich mein Lob aussprechen: Ich habe 2010 mit einem Coilair von 2008 angefangen und was dass alles mitgemacht hat : Daumen: Roadgap Winterberg usw!! Ohne einen großen schaden oder das es danach ausgeschlagen war! Doch Dan musste ich es verkaufen weil das neue kona Operator kam aber dass hatte sich gelohnt!!! So ein Hammer Rad doch nun meine frage kommt man noch an original Rahmen von 2008 also an coilairs ran? trauere ihm immer noch nach den als tourenbike war es TRAUMHAFT    Ich fahre zwar im Moment als Touren Rad das lappierre meiner mutter aber das ist einfach nicht so wie das kona :/ schon einmal danke und macht weiter so auch wenn manche sagen Kona wäre doof




Hi!

Originale Coilairs aus 2008 haben wir leider nicht mehr auf lager bei Kona Europe. Vielleicht sind noch handler die ein paar restposten haben. 

Ich wurde aber eher schauen nach ein Cadabra oder Coilair. Die neuen sind im vergleich von 2008 Coilair viel steifer, stabiler und die neue Air shock beim Cadabra funktioniert super!


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> So 80% der community  ;-) aber ich schätze die meisten haten Kona nur weil es auf Pinkbike schick ist.
> 
> Die Rahmen Brüche die ja auch bei den neuen gravity Bikes, entourage und Operator, aufgetaucht sind feuern die hater auch noch schön an...aber der Kona Fahrer hat wenigstens Garantie auf seinen  Rahmen...
> 
> Was mich an Kona stört .... warum habt ihr das Tretlager vom process so hoch gemacht...




34.8cm ist doch nicht so hoch?

Der Specialized Enduro hat ein 35.1cm zum beispiel...


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. November 2012)

348 passt schon so... noch n -1,5° Angleset reinbasteln, dann ist die Geo perfekt (ca. 344 BBH und 64,5° HTA) 
Was mich viel mehr erschreckt ist der Reach... ich glaub ich würd mit meinen 184 nen S nehmen :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> 348 passt schon so... noch n -1,5° Angleset reinbasteln, dann ist die Geo perfekt (ca. 344 BBH und 64,5° HTA)
> Was mich viel mehr erschreckt ist der Reach... ich glaub ich würd mit meinen 184 nen S nehmen :-/



Sicher kein S! 

Langere reach, kurzere vorbau!


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. November 2012)

Standardmäßig ist bestimmt n 50mm Vorbau montiert, oder? ...finde ich persönlich recht grenzwertig, aber ich gebe auch zu, eher kürzere Rahmen zu mögen. Mit nem 30er Vorbau könnte es interessant werden.

Gibts das Process auch als Frameset?


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Standardmäßig ist bestimmt n 50mm Vorbau montiert, oder? ...finde ich persönlich recht grenzwertig, aber ich gebe auch zu, eher kürzere Rahmen zu mögen. Mit nem 30er Vorbau könnte es interessant werden.
> 
> Gibts das Process auch als Frameset?



Nur der Process DL mit dampfer, in sehr kleine menge. 
Vk preis vom rahmen liegt bei 1499


----------



## ketis (5. November 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> 34.8cm ist doch nicht so hoch?
> 
> Der Specialized Enduro hat ein 35.1cm zum beispiel...




das stumpjumper zB 338 und die richtung stände dem process sicher auch gut. aber erstmal process probefahren bevor ich mecker  war nur was mir auf dem papier nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> das stumpjumper zB 338 und die richtung stände dem process sicher auch gut. aber erstmal process probefahren bevor ich mecker  war nur was mir auf dem papier nicht gefallen hat.



Ne pas de Bla Bla, plus de resultat! 

Sag ich immer   

ah und der stumpy hat weniger federweg, und kann dann naturlich auf tiefer liegen. 
Ist mit der 68 grad lenkwinkel ein schlechte vergleich zum Process...


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. November 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Vk preis vom rahmen liegt bei 1499



Ufff... gar nicht so ohne... da würd ich dann doch eher aufs Gewicht pfeiffen und gleich zum entourage greifen, da ist preislich nicht mehr viel um. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit dem Entourage auch nen Berg hoch kommt, wenns sein muss.


----------



## KonaEurope (5. November 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Ufff... gar nicht so ohne... da würd ich dann doch eher aufs Gewicht pfeiffen und gleich zum entourage greifen, da ist preislich nicht mehr viel um. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit dem Entourage auch nen Berg hoch kommt, wenns sein muss.



Beim Entourage liegt der BB sehr niedrig, treten wird dann auf viele stellen riskant, hat ein mechaniker von ein Kona Handler schon mal probiert.


----------



## ketis (5. November 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ne pas de Bla Bla, plus de resultat!
> 
> Sag ich immer
> 
> ...


Zum ersten ja  ;-)

...da hier Kona angesagt ist und s..egal ist.....wenn ich mir das Process hole, würde ich es wohl mit Offset bushings tiefer legen 


....bzw das s.. Sj Evo mit nem angle Set flacher  ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

Frage zum Lagerkit CMPOBBK06, in meinem Fall für ein Kona Minxy.

Um welche Lagerqualitäten handelt es sich?
Kann jemand mal die Maße durchgeben?

Danke.


----------



## 1210 (8. November 2012)

Hi!

möcht meinem 2009er stinky six einen Luftdämpfer verpassen,
würde ein rocco air tst r 2008 mit hightune passen? oder wäre midtune besser?
ebl 200 x 57

mfg b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (8. November 2012)

1210 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> möcht meinem 2009er stinky six einen Luftdämpfer verpassen,
> würde ein rocco air tst r 2008 mit hightune passen? oder wäre midtune besser?
> ...




HI

Dein Stinky Six hat ein 200mm einbau lange mit 57mm hub, wir empfehlen ein mid tune fur unsere bikes.


----------



## 1210 (8. November 2012)

danke! btw. super bike!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. November 2012)

Kona Bearings gerade super günstig bei CRC!!!


----------



## markj (18. November 2012)

hallo
kann mir jemand sagen womit ich die gelenkköpfe am dope system schmieren kann (fettpresse) am besten nen bild von som teil bitte 
ne normale fettpresse passt nicht 

danke


----------



## sTixi (20. November 2012)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich beim Entourage bräuchte?... Ich konnte das nirgens nachlesen.

Auch wäre interessant welche Rahmengröße Ihr bei 1,74m empfehlen würdet. Ich würde ja zu M tendieren.

LG


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2012)

Stütze müsste 30.0mm sein.
Größe würde ich gefühlsmäßig auch M meinen, Schrittlänge ist aber wichtiger als reine Körpergröße.


----------



## KonaEurope (20. November 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich beim Entourage bräuchte?... Ich konnte das nirgens nachlesen.
> 
> ...



Sattelstutzen sind bei Operator und Entourage 31.6mm

Mit 1.74 wurde ich ein M fahren


----------



## Lateralus87 (21. November 2012)

Hi,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Entourage aufzubauen.
Kann ich es mit 1,96m überhaupt gescheit fahren?
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer hat? Stelle mir einen RS Vivid Air vor.
Kann man auch eine 180mm Gabel (Totem oder Van/Float) verbauen?

Habe auch gelesen das die Kurbel und Kettenführung speziell angepasst wurden. Kann man da trotzdem jede Kurbel und KeFü anbauen?

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.
Grüße.


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2012)

hi,
kann mir mal jemand verraten welche sattelklemme ich für ein älters (ich glaub 2007, noch mit canti-sockeln) unit29 benötige. also welche durchmesser? die stütze ist 27,2mm.
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Wieso hältst Du nicht einfach mal das Lineal dran?


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2012)

weil ich das teil grad nicht zur hand hab!


----------



## Mo09 (24. November 2012)

Hallo
ich möchte demnächst beim meinen Kona Howler von 2007 am Hinterbau die Lager wechseln. Ich hab ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und bin dann auf diese gestoßen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71854

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71851

welche Lager würden da passen? und wie wechselt man diese dann?

mfg


----------



## sTixi (27. November 2012)

Vielen Dank KonaEurope  Dann passt meine Thomson.

Mal noch ne Frage.

Welche Feder sollte ich fahren wenn ich so mit allem ca 72 73 kg wiege?

Will mir nämlich ein Titanfeder zum RC2 zulegen... bin mir nur nicht sicher ob 350 oder 300er. Kann auch nicht testen da der Rahmen noch nicht da ist.

LG


----------



## KonaEurope (27. November 2012)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin am überlegen mir ein Entourage aufzubauen.
> Kann ich es mit 1,96m überhaupt gescheit fahren?
> Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer hat? Stelle mir einen RS Vivid Air vor.
> ...




Hi!

Ein Totem mit 180mm ist moglich, langere gabel und doppelbrucken wurde ich nicht einbauen. 
Dampferlange ist 222 mm. 
Auf ein Entourage sind normale ISCG 05 tabs montiert und der rahmen hat ein 83mm tretlager. 
Mit 1m96 ist ein L fahrbar. Der designer Chris Mandell ist selbst nicht der kleinste, ich schatze so 1m90 ist er sicher, und fahrt sein L Entourage recht schnell!


----------



## KonaEurope (27. November 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hi,
> kann mir mal jemand verraten welche sattelklemme ich für ein älters (ich glaub 2007, noch mit canti-sockeln) unit29 benötige. also welche durchmesser? die stütze ist 27,2mm.
> thx



Ein Unit hat ein 29.8mm sattelklemme.
Ist aber nicht 100% sicher zu sagen, da ich die exacte modeljahr nicht vorhanden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (27. November 2012)

Mo09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich möchte demnächst beim meinen Kona Howler von 2007 am Hinterbau die Lager wechseln. Ich hab ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und bin dann auf diese gestoßen.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71854
> ...




Dein Howler braucht ein OB BK 05. 

Wann du nicht genau weisst wie man das montiert, soll ich dir empfehlen das durch ein geschulte mechaniker machen zu lassen. 
Das risiko besteht das du dein rahmen beschadigt, und dann nicht mehr fahren kann! 

Vielleicht wann du fragt, kannst du mal zuschauen wann er das macht.


----------



## KonaEurope (27. November 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank KonaEurope  Dann passt meine Thomson.
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Schwierig zu sagen, verschiedene feder haben verschiedene kenn linien, und ist auch abhangig von fahrstil, wo du fahrt usw. 

Wie haben auf unsere bikes folgende federn montiert: 

Smalll   rahmen  300 feder
Medium rahmen 350 feder
Largre  rahmen 400 feder


----------



## poison2008 (27. November 2012)

@KonaEurope und kona gemeinde

Hi ich habe ein Problem mit meinem kona stinky six 2010 der rahmen knarkst ein bißchen nicht wenn ich mich einfach drauf setzten tue erst wenn ich die hinterrad bremse gezogen habe und mich vor und zurück bewege hinten 185er scheibe drauf und ein marzocchi tst air 200/57 dämpfer verbaut.
Sind es die gelenke wenn ja welche die vielleicht einfach mal gefettet werden müssen??
Es ist alles spielfrei die lager müssten noch gut sein vieleicht zu oft sauber gemacht bzw. abgespritzt?? nicht mit hochdruck! eher duschbrause;-)
Bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Lateralus87 (27. November 2012)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## KonaEurope (27. November 2012)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_ und kona gemeinde
> 
> Hi ich habe ein Problem mit meinem kona stinky six 2010 der rahmen knarkst ein bißchen nicht wenn ich mich einfach drauf setzten tue erst wenn ich die hinterrad bremse gezogen habe und mich vor und zurück bewege hinten 185er scheibe drauf und ein marzocchi tst air 200/57 dämpfer verbaut.
> Sind es die gelenke wenn ja welche die vielleicht einfach mal gefettet werden müssen??
> ...




Wann war dein letzte service?

Es ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber so wie es anhort braucht dein bike ein bisschen liebe. 

Es kann sein das die teflon bushing bei kettenstrebe / sitzstrebe ein bisschen spiel haben. Diese drehpunkt ist der einige ohne industrie lager und hat am ersten spiel. 
Teil kostet nur ein paar euro (6 glaube ich fur ein satz) und heist CMPCSBK01  
Mit diese code kann dein handler es bestellen.


----------



## Mo09 (27. November 2012)

Okay dankeschön (;


----------



## uri91 (27. November 2012)

Hey
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht seit mit bitte nicht böse. Bin hier nicht all zu oft.

Habe eine frage und zwar, will ich mir n Dirtbike zu legen und hab mich auf die suche gemacht und bin auf das hier gestoßen
Rahmen: Kona DB
Gabel: Rock Shox Argyle ( Neupreis über 400 Euro)
Bremse: Magura Gustav M ( sehr gute und zuverlässige Bremse aus dem DH, Freeride Bereich. Neupreis über 250 Euro)
Kurbel: Turvativ Husselfelt ( ebenfalls aus dem Down Hill Bereich)
Vorbau/ Lenker: Turvativ Husselfelt
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller

Nun habe ich ne Frage, und zwar was ist das denn bitte für ein Rahmen von Kona?
Habe bei google und nirgends etwas zu dem Rahmen Kona DB gefunden...
Weiß jemand von euch etwas über den Rahmen? 

Lg 
und schon mal danke über euer Feedback


----------



## poison2008 (28. November 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Wann war dein letzte service?
> 
> Es ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber so wie es anhort braucht dein bike ein bisschen liebe.
> 
> ...



Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort!Den rahmen hab ich gebraucht im Bikemarket gegkauft der lack hat schon ordentlich gelittenWobei das normal ist,mir gings ledeglich um die funktionalität!Hab den Rahmen zerlegt so gut es ging und alle gelenke bis aufs hauptlager über das tretlager saubegemacht und gefettet jetzt funzt es wieder einwanfrei Nur blöd das ich eine schraube gefetzt habe(sitzstrebe/rockerarm) wo bekommt man solche schrauben her? hab jetzt ne einfache imbusschraube genommen hält zusammen aber lager liegt außen frei?! bei meinem kona stinky 2007 waren sämtliche lager frei?!Naja auf jedenfall ich liebe mein bike überalles!! und ich liebe KONA!!!RIDE ON!!!


----------



## nollak (29. November 2012)

Interessiere mich momentan für ein Tanuki. Welche Größe sollte man da denn so mit 180cm nehmen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Und was ist die maximale Einbauhöhe der Gabel (könnte evtl nen Rahmen einzeln bekommen)?


----------



## KonaEurope (29. November 2012)

Mit 1m80 sollte ich ein 18'' empfehlen. 

Die geometrie von ein Tanuki ist basiert auf ein gabel mit 130mm federweg, anderungen an der federweg, anderen auch der geometrie was der fahreigenschaften sicher nicht zu gute kommt. 

Langere gabel heist 

hohere tretlager -> instalbiler und schwieriger zu fahren in der kurven. 
Flachere lenkwinkel -> zu wenig gewicht vorne, vorderrad rutscht weg und die gabel sinkt tiefer ein wie normal, das macht der lenkwinkel steiler und der bike nervoser wann die komplette federweg benutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (29. November 2012)

Ja eine längere Gabel wollte ich auch nicht einbauen. es geht mir nur tendnziell um die Einbauhöhe und was man für eine gabel verbauen könnte. Es finden sich halt nicht so viele Gabeln mit 130mm. Und der Rahmen wird halt ohne Gabel verkauft.


----------



## ketis (29. November 2012)

Die 150Sektor liegt bei 530mm EinbauLänge mit 130mm wird es dann Richtung 510 gehen


----------



## nollak (29. November 2012)

Frage wäre jetzt wenn ich ne Sektor runtertravel ob dann auch die Einbaulänge kleiner wird. Nach meinem Verständnis würde die genauso lang bleiben.


----------



## schbock (29. November 2012)

Hallo Konaeurope. 
Weiß nicht wie offiziell dein account hier ist aber ich versuche es einfach mal. 
Bin Besitzer eines Kona Operator DH aus 2011 (blau).
Habe heute festgestellt dass ich im Steuerrohrbereich einen Riss genau auf der Schweißnaht habe. 
Leider habe ich meine Rechnung vom Kauf des Rades verloren und ich weiß auch nicht mehr in welchem Shop ich das Rad gekauft habe. Das einzigste was ich noch habe ist das Ownersmanual und die Registration Number welche sich darin befindet. 

Habe soeben versucht mich auf der Website Konaworld zu registrieren. 
War bisher ja noch nicht nötig da ich keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen hatte. 
Leider kann ich nun das Kaufdatum und den Shop nicht eingeben da ich das nicht mehr weiß. 
Leider komme ich ohne diese Informationen in der Anmeldung nicht weiter. 
Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben wie ich trotzdem Kontakt zum Kona Support aufnehmen kann?
Danke und Guß schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## 1210 (29. November 2012)

Hi! 

hätt da noch ne frage wegen eines neuen dämpfers für das stinky six 2009..
hab ein gutes angebot für einen rock shox monarch rt3 gefunden (ca.2010 oder 11), aber eines irritiert mich..

bei der "tune" bezeichnung anderer hersteller gibts ja 3 stufen: low, mid und high,
beim rs monarch rt3 konnte ich nur 2 abstimmungen ergoogeln..
normal und high volume

mfg berni


----------



## ketis (30. November 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Frage wäre jetzt wenn ich ne Sektor runtertravel ob dann auch die Einbaulänge kleiner wird. Nach meinem Verständnis würde die genauso lang bleiben.



Wieso sollte sie gleich bleiben.wenn die Gabel runter getravelt wird verändert sich auch die Höhe der Gabel. 
Bei u Turn zB werden die Standrohre ja quasi in das casting versenkt, und somit senkt sich die Einbauhöhe der Gabel um den runtergedrehten Teil. Von daher schätze ich die EinbauHöhe der Sektor im tanuki auf 510 mm  ;-)


----------



## ketis (30. November 2012)

1210 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> hätt da noch ne frage wegen eines neuen dämpfers für das stinky six 2009..
> hab ein gutes angebot für einen rock shox monarch rt3 gefunden (ca.2010 oder 11), aber eines irritiert mich..
> ...



Das high volume und normal volume bezieht sich in dem Fall auf die Größe der luftkammer. 
Beide Varianten werden in unterschiedlichen tunes hergestellt. Kona empfiehlt mid tunes für ihre Bikes. Und high volume sollte weniger progressiv sein und somit besser ins stinky passen. (sollte Recht progressiv sein, daher linearer er Dämpfer für Kennlinie)

 @schbock du weißt nicht mehr welchem laden du 2000 Euro plus zugetragen hast?...lol


----------



## nollak (30. November 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie gleich bleiben.wenn die Gabel runter getravelt wird verändert sich auch die Höhe der Gabel.
> Bei u Turn zB werden die Standrohre ja quasi in das casting versenkt, und somit senkt sich die Einbauhöhe der Gabel um den runtergedrehten Teil. Von daher schätze ich die EinbauHöhe der Sektor im tanuki auf 510 mm  ;-)



Hab mir das jetzt noch nie genauer angeschaut aber wenn ich ne Sektor kaufen würde und die auf 130mm Travel setzte ich ja Spacer ein, zumindest bei der Luft Variante. Und diese beschränken ja nur den Federweg aber die Gabel wird ja nicht kürzer dadurch.


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2012)

Doch, ist wie von Ketis schon gesagt, da ist die Gabel ständig die dicke der Spacer eingefedert. Das fehlt dann an der Einbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (30. November 2012)

> The All Travel spacers are located between the base plate and negative piston. If you want to change the travel of your fork,
> install the travel spacer(s) to decrease travel, or remove the spacer(s) to increase travel.



Es werden beim Traveln Spacer eingefügt und somit der Federweg begrenz nicht welche raus genommen.


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2012)

Zitat von gasgas03 Beitrag anzeigen
The All Travel spacers are located between the base plate and negative piston. If you want to change the travel of your fork,
install the travel spacer(s) to decrease travel, or remove the spacer(s) to increase travel.

Wo hab ich denn das geschrieben?


----------



## nollak (30. November 2012)

Ups du gar nicht hatte das aus dem Technical Manual der Sektor kopiert und war wohl auf quote gekommen


----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

1210 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> hätt da noch ne frage wegen eines neuen dämpfers für das stinky six 2009..
> hab ein gutes angebot für einen rock shox monarch rt3 gefunden (ca.2010 oder 11), aber eines irritiert mich..
> ...



Die High volume version hat wie der nahme sagt ein grosseres volume. Damit funktioniert die dampfer besser bei langere abfahrten. 
Mehr volume ist mehr öl und dann wird die dampfer nicht so schnell heiss wie beim Normal volume.


----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

schbock schrieb:


> Hallo Konaeurope.
> Weiß nicht wie offiziell dein account hier ist aber ich versuche es einfach mal.
> Bin Besitzer eines Kona Operator DH aus 2011 (blau).
> Habe heute festgestellt dass ich im Steuerrohrbereich einen Riss genau auf der Schweißnaht habe.
> ...



Wir sind so offiziel wie es gibt! Leider hat IBC das noch nicht mitgeteilt auf der forum umschreibung. 

Uber dein Operator:
Am besten bei dein lokale Kona handler vorbei schauen mit dein rad. Er kann es bei uns einreichen und dann konnen wir schauen wie wir dir hilfen konnen. 
Wir behandlen nur reklamationen die durch unsere handler eingereicht werden. 

Es kommt mir etwas fremd vor aber, das du ein 2000 plus teueres rad kauft, und nicht mehr weisst bei welchen shop, und auch gar kan beleg hast oder ein abbuchungs bestatigung von dein konto....


----------



## schbock (30. November 2012)

naja es ist ja auch schon fast 2 jahre her. ausserdem war es ein geschenk. das heisst nicht ich habe die rechnung verloren sondern meine eltern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schbock (30. November 2012)

der nächste kona shop ist leider 120km von mir entfernt. ist die karte aktuell? brauche einen shop in karlsruher umgebung.


----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

Hi
Ich hab folgende händler fur dich gefunden:

 ZWEIRAD-CENTER STADLER
  KOENIGIN-ELISABETH STR 9-23
  BERLIN, 
  Telefon: (030) 303-0670
  fax: 03030306737
  etwa 86 Kilometer von Ihnen


  RADSPANNEREI
  KOTTBUSSERSTRASSE 8
  BERLIN, 
  Telefon: 306152939
  fax: (306) 150-7217
  etwa 95 Kilometer von Ihnen

Du kannst auch bei dein lokale bikeshop vorbei schauen, und er fragen die garantie ein zu reichen bei uns. 
Er soll dann ein mail schicken nach [email protected]


----------



## schbock (30. November 2012)

Berlin ist ca. 600km von mir entfernt. 
Ich komme aus Karlsruhe.


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2012)

Hast du hier schon geschaut:
http://konaworld.com/dealers.cfm


----------



## schbock (30. November 2012)

Habe nun gerade bei Hibike angerufen. 
Die sagen, ohne rechnung geht gar nichts. 
Es kann doch nicht sein dass weder support von Kona erhalten kann und auch kein shop meinen rahmen annimmt. Habe ich nun wirklich einen Rahmen für nen Arsch voll Geld daheim rumstehen der nur noch schrott wert ist und das nur weil Kona zu doof ist zu schweißen?


----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

schbock schrieb:


> Berlin ist ca. 600km von mir entfernt.
> Ich komme aus Karlsruhe.




Oops, copy paste fehler!
Freitag..... 

Also:

 ZWEIRAD EICKER
  NEUREUTERSTRASSE 61
  KARLSRUHE, 
  Telefon: (072) 186-7979
  fax: (072) 150-2821
  etwa 7 Kilometer von Ihnen

  RADHAUS KASTNER
  FRIEDRICHSTR. 132
  KUPPENHEIM, 
  Telefon: (072) 224-8686
  fax: 07222409528
   etwa 27 Kilometer von Ihnen


----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

schbock schrieb:


> Habe nun gerade bei Hibike angerufen.
> Die sagen, ohne rechnung geht gar nichts.
> Es kann doch nicht sein dass weder support von Kona erhalten kann und auch kein shop meinen rahmen annimmt. Habe ich nun wirklich einen Rahmen für nen Arsch voll Geld daheim rumstehen der nur noch schrott wert ist und das nur weil Kona zu doof ist zu schweißen?



Mit Rechnung, wie es auch beschrieben ist im garantie bedingungen, geht alles leichter...Also gut fur die nachste mal wann du etwas teueres kauft! 

Ich hab Zweirad Eicker mal informiert von deine situation, er hilft dir gerne.


----------



## schbock (30. November 2012)

vielen dank!
Das hört sich schon viel besser an. 
werde am montag mit dem rahmen mal vorbeigehen. 
Leider stand der shop nicht auf der händlerseite auf konaworld.com. 
Wäre super wenn der shop da mal mit aufgenommen werden würde


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2012)

Kann mir einer die Einbaulange des Dämpfers im Entourage sagen?
Vielen dank.


----------



## alpxx (30. November 2012)

hy was hat der dämpfer am operartor 2012 für ne einbaulänge

Bitte ist dringend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (30. November 2012)

schbock schrieb:


> vielen dank!
> Das hört sich schon viel besser an.
> werde am montag mit dem rahmen mal vorbeigehen.
> Leider stand der shop nicht auf der händlerseite auf konaworld.com.
> Wäre super wenn der shop da mal mit aufgenommen werden würde



fremd, wann ich suche unter Karlsruhe Deutschland, bekomme ich diese ergibnissen!


----------



## fose (30. November 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer die Einbaulange des Dämpfers im Entourage sagen?
> Vielen dank.



Hi gasgas03,

die Einbaulänge ist 222x67mm. Ich habe einen neuen, passenden Fox DHX RC2 zu verkaufen, falls Du einen Dämpfer benötigst...

Greetz
fose


----------



## gasgas03 (1. Dezember 2012)

@fose
danke für das Angebot, hab aber nicht mal einen Rahmen...
Bin am überlegen ob ich mein Stinkyrahmen verkaufe, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob der Dämpfer passt.
Weißt du ob die hintere Nabe 135mm oder 150mm hat?


----------



## ketis (1. Dezember 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> @fose
> danke für das Angebot, hab aber nicht mal einen Rahmen...
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mein Stinkyrahmen verkaufe, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob der Dämpfer passt.
> Weißt du ob die hintere Nabe 135mm oder 150mm hat?



Haben 150er naben.


----------



## poison2008 (1. Dezember 2012)

@KonaEurope

wie sieht es denn allgemein aus mit garantie also auf den rahmen in meinem Fall Kona stinky six darkblue von 2010 6jahre? Hab mal gelesen das manche rahmen sogar lebenslange garantie haben simmt das? 
Der zweirad stadler vertreibt auch kona nicht viele aber das ein oder andere modell, meinz z.B. aber nicht kann er mir trotzdem behilflich sein zwecks service ersatzteile,garantie?! Ich hab auxh keine rechnung gebraucht aus dem bikemarkt bekommen.
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-800 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Einbaulänge und die Größe der Dämpferbuchsen nennen?,
es würde sich um ein Kona Tanuki (von 2012) handeln, mit einem Kona/Fastrax AF2.

Danke und euch allen einen schönen ersten Advent!!!


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Dämpferbuchsen vom Tanuki sind Standard 1/2" x 1/2".
Die Bolzen dazu sind 34,8mm für M8 Schraube und 22,2mm für M6 Schraube!


----------



## poritz (2. Dezember 2012)

MTB-800 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand die Einbaulänge und die Größe der Dämpferbuchsen nennen?,
> es würde sich um ein Kona Tanuki handeln, mit einem Kona/Fastrax AF2.
> 
> Danke und euch allen einen schönen ersten Advent!!!



222mm ebl und buchsen sind 22,0mm und 22,2mm. des steht aber auch aufm "sattelrohr"


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. Dezember 2012)

Nein! Die Einbaulänge beim Tanuki ist 190mm und der rest steht schon weiter unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (2. Dezember 2012)

sorry ,ich hab irgendwie entourage gelesen


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Dezember 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> @_fose_
> danke für das Angebot, hab aber nicht mal einen Rahmen...
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mein Stinkyrahmen verkaufe, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob der Dämpfer passt.
> Weißt du ob die hintere Nabe 135mm oder 150mm hat?



Operator rahmen wirden immer mit dampfer verkauft!


----------



## MTB-800 (4. Dezember 2012)

Also kann ich mich was die Einbaulänge beim Tanuki 2012 Dämpfer betrifft auf 190mm verlassen??


----------



## HC-Maxi (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja 

edit: wenn du noch zweifelst, steht es dir aber auch frei, ein Maßband zu kaufen und selbst nachzumessen... ich hab mal gehört, dass man das schafft, wenn man wirklich will.


----------



## MTB-800 (4. Dezember 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> edit: wenn du noch zweifelst, steht es dir aber auch frei, ein Maßband zu kaufen und selbst nachzumessen... ich hab mal gehört, dass man das schafft, wenn man wirklich will.




xD, danke dir ;D


----------



## sTixi (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich wollte mir einen Vivid AIR für mein Entourage zulegen.
Welche Einstellungen muss er denn haben?
ist M/M OK?
Und wie fühlt er sich an? hat es überhaupt Sinn mit dem Wechsel vom rc2 auf den Vivid?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (8. Dezember 2012)

m/m ist ok , is halt spürbar leichter und er spricht halt richtig eingestellt besser an ,find ich


----------



## Boink (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey Ho Konaisten..

Zerleg zur zeit mein CoilAir nach und nach übern winter zum putzen fetten etc... 

Hat jemand nen Tip wie man Luftfedern (FOX RP23 und Float 36er) am besten lagert wenn sie länger nicht benutz werden..
Also ich mein Luft raus?? wenig Luft?? normal wie im Fahrbetrieb??? oder is es egal???


----------



## poison2008 (10. Dezember 2012)

Was heisst länger? 
Ich würde nur langsam machen wenn ich wieder damit fahre also dämpfer und gabel mal ne weile auf den kopf stellen wegen den dichtungen  das hatte ich mal bei meiner gabel und dämpfer und wenn ein öl wechsel wäre ja dann auch nicht schlecht ist bei beiden nicht so schwer


----------



## Boink (10. Dezember 2012)

3 Monate ca.. Ölwechsel schenk ich mir den winter, hatte nach der letzen fahrt komplett service bei toxoholics (pervers teuer) steht ausgebaut auch immer aufm kopf  hab nur gemeint dass es irgendwie schonender für die dichtungen is wenn kein druck drauf is und die teile eh nur rumstehen...


----------



## poison2008 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja das ist toxoholics voll grass ist bei vielen anderen genauso jetzt gibts nur noch selber machen! dichtungen bekommt man im fachhandel manchmal sogar bessere! öl benutze ich normales gabelöl bekommt man aus jedem motorradladen nen tipp dot bremsflussigkeit auch viel billiger, wie es gabelöl auch nix fox fluid! 
Gut druck kannste raus machen aber muss nicht frag mal bei toxo nach schnell mal angerufen.
Ich persönlich könnte es keine 2 tage aushalten ohne mein bike;-)


----------



## Boink (10. Dezember 2012)

Im winter muss mein 20 jahre altes Puch herhalten  wenns richtig verschneit is mach hardtail mit starrgabel mehr spass find ich und man macht die kicker von den snowboardern schneller kaputt

Vollsynthetisches Motoröl is auch schon besser als des float fluid, merkt man schon wenn man nur zwischendurch mal die rohre mit motoröl "befeuchtet", spricht viel weicher an.. Nächstes mal versuch ichs auch mal selber mit dichtungen usw..


----------



## poison2008 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja echt mit motoröl?! welches denn genau?! ist mal interessant
Ein winter bike ist ja schon nicht schlecht nachstes jahr auf jeden fall
neues projekt vieleicht aber ein coil air mit diesem magic link schon eine ineressante sache, hast du @Boink nicht dieses magic link?? dann wird mein six zum winter fully;-)


----------



## Boink (11. Dezember 2012)

Castrol Edge 5w30, mach immer n paar tropfen auf ein tempo und "polier" damit die rohre... es echt ne gute alternative ums bike nicht aufn kopf stellen zu müssen  und auf jedenfall besser als der brunox dreck..

Magiclink is super! is nur am anfang ungewohnt wenn aufeinmal das bike länger und flacher wird ^^


----------



## Entourage86 (15. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen. Klasse Forum, seid gestern auch hier. Fahre ein 2012er Entourage komplett bike in matt schwarz...ein astreines bike für meine Zwecke. Nur finde ich die Domain n bissl popelig! Welche Maße müsste ne totem für mein Entourage haben und welche davon würdet ihr mir empfehlen!? ich bewege mich nur bergab damit, über fette drops und gaps...mit n paar steinfeldern zwischendurch. freue mich über Ratschläge etc pp. Grüße vom Niederrhein.


----------



## KonaEurope (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi 

Gut zu horen das du froh bist mit dein Entourage! 

Neben die richtige steuer rohr lange ist nur gut zu wissen das du ein tapered steerertube hast. Mann Kann schon ein   1 1/8th steuerrohr montieren, aber dann brauchst du ein adapter. 

Happy building!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (17. Dezember 2012)

Marzocchi 55 mit 170 mm ist gut


----------



## Entourage86 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja das heißt doch das der Steuersatz innen ist oder? Aber das Steuerrohr geht doch von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 beim Entourage. Also brauch ich doch kein Adapter?! Kann dem nicht ganz folgen. Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## ketis (18. Dezember 2012)

Entourage86 schrieb:


> Ja das heißt doch das der Steuersatz innen ist oder? Aber das Steuerrohr geht doch von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 beim Entourage. Also brauch ich doch kein Adapter?! Kann dem nicht ganz folgen. Bitte um Aufklärung.



Er meinte ja auch dass du entweder ein tapered ( wie die verbaute Domain sein sollte meines Wissens) oder ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr mit entsprechendem Adapter benutzen kannst...und das das streuerrohr lang genug sein muss.


----------



## poison2008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Steuerrohr bzw. Gabelschaft tapered (unten 1.5 oben 1 1/8 zoll oder durchgehend 1 1/8 zoll) wenn 1 1/8  dann bervorzuge ich nen komplett neuen steuersatz.Messen solltes du dann steuerrohr steuersatz,vorbau ooder altes maß von der domain.
Es gibt auch durchgehend 1.5 zoll wie bei meinem stinky six ich könnte alles fahren


----------



## Restart (18. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich baue mir gerade ein Stinky Tl Rahmen auf. Und ich weiß, daß ich ein Tapered Steuersatz brauche..... aber itigriert, semi-intigriert oder standard.
Danke für Tips vorab.

M.f.G. Hennes


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Dezember 2012)

Restart schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade ein Stinky Tl Rahmen auf. Und ich weiß, daß ich ein Tapered Steuersatz brauche..... aber itigriert, semi-intigriert oder standard.
> Danke für Tips vorab.
> ...




Aloha!

Fur dein Stinky TL brauchst du ein 

  1   1/8" - 1.5" tapered zero stack 
Headset, mit ein semi integriertes system. 
(also der cups liegen tief in der rahmen, sind aber kein teil vom rahmen. )


----------



## Restart (19. Dezember 2012)

Thanks for the quick response 
marry chrismas and a happy new year


----------



## FlockeBier (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, habe das Kona Entourage und möchte eine neue Federgabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft, da mein Entourage aber ein tapered Steuerrohr hat, würd ich gern wissen wie ich das Problem am besten löse. 
Mit einer Reducerhülse oder gleich einen neuen Steuersatz? Was empfehlt ihr mir? 
Hab das Bike noch nicht lange und kenn mich daher eher mäßig aus ^^

LG Flo


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Dezember 2012)

brauchstn steuersatz 1 1/8" für Tapered Steuerrohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Titanfeder in den Fox DHX RC2 vom Kona Entourage 2012 DLX einbaue um Gewicht zu sparen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Titanfeder im Entourage? Soll/ kann ich die gleichen Abmessungen und Daten nehmen wie bei der verbauten Feder? Das heißt 300 x 2,75 oder würdet ihr mir eine andere Federhärte bei einem fahrfertigen  Gewicht von 70kg empfehlen.

Danke schon mal,

Jonas


----------



## J.B: (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hätte noch eine Frage.
Ich bin 173 cm groß und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Entourage Rahmen in der Größe S oder M nehmen soll.
Ich würde das Rad gerne klein und wendig haben, weiß aber nicht, ob dann S doch zu klein ist.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

Grüße

Jonas


----------



## nistu (3. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemad die Maße für das Lager an der Wippe von einem Kona Stinky 2006 nennen? Ich finde die Angaben nicht auf den Lagern, da steht nur ENDURO drauf.


----------



## nistu (4. Januar 2013)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## javanse (4. Januar 2013)

J.B: schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich hätte noch eine Frage.
> Ich bin 173 cm groß und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Entourage Rahmen in der Größe S oder M nehmen soll.
> Ich würde das Rad gerne klein und wendig haben, weiß aber nicht, ob dann S doch zu klein ist.



Vergleich mal Reach und Stack mit anderen Rädern die du gefahren bist. Das Entourage fällt recht lang aus. Mit 177 passt M gut, ich könnte mir aber auch ein S vorstellen, da ist noch ausreichend Spielraum bis es wirklich eng wird.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Januar 2013)

kann man in einem Stinky Six rahmen von 2010 einen dämpfer mit nur 55mm federweg fahren anstatt mit 57mm? (ist aber auch 200mm lang)

könnte seeeehr günstig an einen suntour epicon luftdämpfer kommen. 


grüsse, patrick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (6. Januar 2013)

Klar kannst du das, wirst aber dann etwas an Federweg  einbußen!


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Januar 2013)

hm, das wären 5mm die mir an federweg fehlen würden.... is sicherlich spürbar, hab ja nur 152mm....


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

FlockeBier schrieb:


> Hallo, habe das Kona Entourage und möchte eine neue Federgabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft, da mein Entourage aber ein tapered Steuerrohr hat, würd ich gern wissen wie ich das Problem am besten löse.
> Mit einer Reducerhülse oder gleich einen neuen Steuersatz? Was empfehlt ihr mir?
> Hab das Bike noch nicht lange und kenn mich daher eher mäßig aus ^^
> 
> LG Flo




Hi Flo!

Wir benutzen in so ein fall ein Orbit 1.5 ZS von FSA, mit ein Adapter 'Headset race'.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

J.B: schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Titanfeder in den Fox DHX RC2 vom Kona Entourage 2012 DLX einbaue um Gewicht zu sparen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Titanfeder im Entourage? Soll/ kann ich die gleichen Abmessungen und Daten nehmen wie bei der verbauten Feder? Das heißt 300 x 2,75 oder würdet ihr mir eine andere Federhärte bei einem fahrfertigen  Gewicht von 70kg empfehlen.
> 
> ...




Hi Jonas! 


Titanfeder spart sicher gewicht. Wann du zufrieden bist mit der funktion von dein bike ist de 300er ok. Nicht nur gewicht, aber auch fahrstil spielt eine rolle. 
Die titan feder ist auch ein bisschen sensibeler bei kleine bumps.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

javanse schrieb:


> Vergleich mal Reach und Stack mit anderen Rädern die du gefahren bist. Das Entourage fällt recht lang aus. Mit 177 passt M gut, ich könnte mir aber auch ein S vorstellen, da ist noch ausreichend Spielraum bis es wirklich eng wird.




Mit 173 wurde ich ein M empfehlen. Die entourage ist nicht ein sehr grosses bike.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> kann man in einem Stinky Six rahmen von 2010 einen dämpfer mit nur 55mm federweg fahren anstatt mit 57mm? (ist aber auch 200mm lang)
> 
> könnte seeeehr günstig an einen suntour epicon luftdämpfer kommen.
> 
> ...




Jep, geht. Hast aber ein hartere federung hinten, mit weniger federweg...


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe ein Operator  dh von 2011 und wollte fragen ob ich den Dämpfer wie bei dem norco aurum anders herum, also pigypack nach unten einbauen kann? Stößt er dann Vielleicht beim einfedern gegen den Rahmen? 
Mfg Max


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2013)

Probiere es doch aus, ausbauen, Luft oder Feder raus, einbauen, Einfedern bis nach unten und sehen was passiert.


----------



## FlockeBier (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, Dankeschön!


----------



## J.B: (8. Januar 2013)

@ KonaBikerM
Hi,
ich hatte den Operator FR von 2011 da war es kein Problem den Dämpfer andersrum einzubauen.
Im Gegenteil, ich musste ihn sogar andersrum einbauen, da die Hauptluftkammer zu breit für die Wippe war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (8. Januar 2013)

@KonaEurope
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!!!


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

@ J.B: Danke


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

@all hier mal mein Kona in Aktion  Pls voten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1286162


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

Ist ein 2011 er DH mit Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo V.2


----------



## alpxx (8. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe ein Operator  dh von 2011 und wollte fragen ob ich den Dämpfer wie bei dem norco aurum anders herum, also pigypack nach unten einbauen kann? Stößt er dann Vielleicht beim einfedern gegen den Rahmen?
> Mfg Max



meine frage an dich ... macht das einen unterschied wie rum der dämpfer eingebaut  ist .. ( hab da keine ahnung )


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

geringfügig tieferer schwerpunkt  Optik  und sofern man die feder nicht wendet das die feder halt andersrum ist


----------



## alpxx (8. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> geringfügig tieferer schwerpunkt  Optik  und sofern man die feder nicht wendet das die feder halt andersrum ist



hahaha  ok .... dachte man erhält einen schwerwiegenden vorteil  danke


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise nimmt man den leichteren Dämpferteil,
also in der Regel die Seite gegenüber der externen Kammer,
auf die ungefederte Schwingen/Wippenseite,
den schwereren Teil auf die gefederte Rahmenseite.


----------



## kona.orange (19. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand welche maximale Reifenbreite in den Hinterbau eines Steely von 2012 paßt? Ebenso würd ich gerne wissen für welche Gabeleinbaulänge und welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser der Rahmen freigegeben ist.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (21. Januar 2013)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche maximale Reifenbreite in den Hinterbau eines Steely von 2012 paßt? Ebenso würd ich gerne wissen für welche Gabeleinbaulänge und welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser der Rahmen freigegeben ist.
> 
> Dank und Gruß




Hola! 

Normalerweise sollte ein 2.2 reifen passen ohne problemen. Das hangt aber auch ab von der marke der reifen (nicht alle 2.2's sind gleich breit) und die verwendete felge. 

Auf ein Steely wurde ich nicht grosser gehen wie 160mm mit der scheibe, und nicht mehr wie 120mm federweg haben. 

Grossere scheibe bringt nichts, nur stress auf der rahmen. Mann bekommt mehr kraft durch ein gute bremse mit qualitats bremspackungen zu verwenden.

Mehr wie 120mm federweg, andert die geometrie, das der bike unfahrbar wird. Tretlager wird zu hoch, und lenkwinkel zu flach. -> unstabil und vorderrad rutscht weg in der kurven.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand was von den Änderungen zwischen dem 2012er und 2013er Operator Rahmen? Wurden kritische Stellen verstärkt?


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was von den Änderungen zwischen dem 2012er und 2013er Operator Rahmen? Wurden kritische Stellen verstärkt?




2013 hat kurzere kettenstreben, die ein bisschen dunner sind, und wird gelieferd mit ein ordentliche kettenstrebenschutz. 
Der hauptrahmen hat rohren mit ein grossere dimension, und eckigere oberrohr fur extra steifigkeit. 

Supreme Operator rahmen ist in Anodisiert Schwarz, Operator DH ist in Grun.


----------



## alpxx (21. Januar 2013)

kann man den kettenstrebenschutz seperat kaufen .. und würde er auch aufs 2012 op passen ?


----------



## Fl!p (21. Januar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> 2013 hat kurzere kettenstreben[...]



Nochmal kürzere Kettenstreben? Die wurden doch schon von 2011 auf 2012 verkürzt...


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Januar 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> kann man den kettenstrebenschutz seperat kaufen .. und würde er auch aufs 2012 op passen ?



Schutz kann mann nicht separat kaufen (erst ab sommer 2013) und passt nicht auf der alte kettenstrebe. 


und der kettenstrebe lange war mein fehler, diese ist gleich mit 2012 (426.7mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepe7 (22. Januar 2013)

habe mal eine kleine frage 

bin im besitz eines kona stinky tl in rahmengröße 17. verbaut ist eine RS domain R, welche mir mit meinen 78kg deutlich zu weich ist.
was kosten neue härtere federn bzw welche federhärte ist für mein gewicht passend?

gruß


----------



## KonaEurope (23. Januar 2013)

Hi Pepe, 

Das ist eher ein frage fur Rockshox / dein lokale bikeshop! 

Ich hab nicht mehr zugang zur Rockshox preisen wie dir aber google sagt mir: 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/Shop-RockShox/RockShox/RockShox-Domain-Parts 
Fixed lenght kit kostet GBP 36.98

Frag mal dein lokal shop!


----------



## Pepe7 (23. Januar 2013)

ok danke,

hab mich mit dem tausch der federl eigtl. noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt.
bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher ob sie denn auch wirklich zu weich ist.
wie viele durschläge der gabel sind den pro run ok?
kann man das überhaupt so pauschal sagen?hängt vermutlich auch viel von der strecke ab.
gibts trotzdem so eine grobe richtlinie an durschlägen pro run der nicht überschritten werden soll?


----------



## KonaEurope (23. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> ok danke,





Pepe7 schrieb:


> hab mich mit dem tausch der federl eigtl. noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt.
> bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher ob sie denn auch wirklich zu weich ist.
> wie viele durschläge der gabel sind den pro run ok?
> kann man das überhaupt so pauschal sagen?hängt vermutlich auch viel von der strecke ab.
> gibts trotzdem so eine grobe richtlinie an durschlägen pro run der nicht überschritten werden soll?




Hang ab von preferenz, strecke, fahrstil. 

Personlich andere ich mein dampfer / feder settings wann er mehr dan 2-3 mal durchschlagt pro run


----------



## fede35i (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo

ich habe am 2012 ein 2011 Tanuki als Auslaufmodell aber neu gekauft.
Mein Dämpfer verliert öl und ich wollte wissen ob die Garantie immer noch läuft und wenn ja wo soll ich mich wenden.

Gruße


----------



## KonaEurope (23. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Garantie lauft ab verkaufdatum, wie immer und ist lifetime auf rahmen, und 2 jahre fur alle andere teilen, mit ausnahme von verschleissteilen. 

Am besten vorbei schauen bei dein Kona handler, und er fragen die garantie bei Kona ein zu reichen!


----------



## fede35i (23. Januar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Garantie lauft ab verkaufdatum, wie immer und ist lifetime auf rahmen, und 2 jahre fur alle andere teilen, mit ausnahme von verschleissteilen.
> 
> Am besten vorbei schauen bei dein Kona handler, und er fragen die garantie bei Kona ein zu reichen!



Alles klar.
Vielen dank!


----------



## MindPatterns (23. Januar 2013)

Hey, weiß jemand welche Kapazität die LG1+ hat, die mit dem Supreme Operator ausgeliefert wird? Sind es 32-36T oder 36-40T?


----------



## fede35i (24. Januar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Garantie lauft ab verkaufdatum, wie immer und ist lifetime auf rahmen, und 2 jahre fur alle andere teilen, mit ausnahme von verschleissteilen.
> 
> Am besten vorbei schauen bei dein Kona handler, und er fragen die garantie bei Kona ein zu reichen!



Hallo,

also der Verkäufer hat sich gemeldet und gesagt das öl Verlust kein Garantie Fall ist daher das jährliche Service fällig ist.
Den rad habe ich am 24 April 2012 gekauft, heute etwa 9 Monate alt außerdem habe ich keine 50 stunden gefahren.

Läuft das wirklich so?

Grüße

Federico


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hey, weiß jemand welche Kapazität die LG1+ hat, die mit dem Supreme Operator ausgeliefert wird? Sind es 32-36T oder 36-40T?




33T-36T 


Hab gestern abend eins montiert auf mein Process DL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (24. Januar 2013)

fede35i schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der Verkäufer hat sich gemeldet und gesagt das öl Verlust kein Garantie Fall ist daher das jährliche Service fällig ist.
> Den rad habe ich am 24 April 2012 gekauft, heute etwa 9 Monate alt außerdem habe ich keine 50 stunden gefahren.
> ...



Es ist sicher wichtig die service terminen zu beachten bei jedes rad, und wichtig wann du ein service machen lasst, ein rechnung zu verlangen mit dein rahmen nummer drauf. 

Mit online verkauf ist es auch immer ein problem, das der kunde nicht die service macht bei der shop wo das rad gekauft ist, und so unmoglich zu nachvollziehen ist ob du 50 stunden oder 500 stunden gefahren bist. 

Schick mir bitte ein PM, mit der mailadresse von dein Kontakt person bei dein Handler.


----------



## D1s1re (24. Januar 2013)

fede35i schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der Verkäufer hat sich gemeldet und gesagt das öl Verlust kein Garantie Fall ist daher das jährliche Service fällig ist.
> Den rad habe ich am 24 April 2012 gekauft, heute etwa 9 Monate alt außerdem habe ich keine 50 stunden gefahren.
> ...




Hoi Federico,
ich habe selber ein Bike Shop (ja bin auch Kona Dealer  ).
Nun weiss ich nicht genau welcher Dämpfer damals im Tanuki verbaut worden ist, aber im normalfall sollte sowas, nach der von Dir erwähnten Zeit, noch unter Garantie laufen.
Die Gewährleistungensfrist beginnt immer ab dem Kaufdatum, nicht nach dem Modeljahr. 
Das ein Dämpfer regelmässig gewartet werden sollte stimmt, nur hat dieses nichts mit dem von dir erwähnten Ölverlust zu tun. 
Geh am besten nochmals auf Deinen Händler, am besten dort wo Du das Kona erworben hast, zu. 
Falls dieser sich weiterhin quer stellen sollte, kann Dir auch jeder Händler weiterhelfen der die Dämpfermarke führt.

Grüße Bernd, Hegau Bike & Coffee Shop | 78244 Gottmadingen


----------



## Phoenix183 (28. Januar 2013)

Moin,
 ich will an meinem Kona Entourage 2012 die Standard KeFü gegen eine e*thirteen LS1 + tauschen. Muss ich dann nach dem Einbau die Kette verlängern und wenn ja was für eine Kettenlänge bräuchte ich dann ?


  Lg.


----------



## KonaEurope (29. Januar 2013)

Phoenix183 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich will an meinem Kona Entourage 2012 die Standard KeFü gegen eine e*thirteen LS1 + tauschen. Muss ich dann nach dem Einbau die Kette verlängern und wenn ja was für eine Kettenlänge bräuchte ich dann ?
> 
> 
> Lg.




Hi


Normalerweise bleibt die kettenlänge gleich.


----------



## Robster01099 (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Kona Entourage 2013er Deluxe Modell... dieses ist ja mit dem Race Face Atlas Lenker ausgestattet. Leider bekommt man nirgendwo raus ob dieser in der 0.5" rise (10mm) , oder eben 1.25" rise (31mm) Variante verbaut ist. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen würde ich meinen das es sich hier um 1.25" handelt?
Und wie schaut es eigentlich beim (normalen) Entourage aus, da ist ja das Eigenproudukt Kona DH verbaut?!

Gruß
-R


----------



## fede35i (31. Januar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Es ist sicher wichtig die service terminen zu beachten bei jedes rad, und wichtig wann du ein service machen lasst, ein rechnung zu verlangen mit dein rahmen nummer drauf.
> 
> Mit online verkauf ist es auch immer ein problem, das der kunde nicht die service macht bei der shop wo das rad gekauft ist, und so unmoglich zu nachvollziehen ist ob du 50 stunden oder 500 stunden gefahren bist.
> 
> Schick mir bitte ein PM, mit der mailadresse von dein Kontakt person bei dein Handler.



PN geschickt.



D1s1re schrieb:


> Hoi Federico,
> ich habe selber ein Bike Shop (ja bin auch Kona Dealer  ).
> Nun weiss ich nicht genau welcher Dämpfer damals im Tanuki verbaut worden ist, aber im normalfall sollte sowas, nach der von Dir erwähnten Zeit, noch unter Garantie laufen.
> Die Gewährleistungensfrist beginnt immer ab dem Kaufdatum, nicht nach dem Modeljahr.
> ...



Habe auch eine PN geschickt.


Grüße 
Federico


----------



## bs99 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo KonaEurope oder einer der mitlesenden Kona-Händler,

kann man den Rahmen des Kona Taro auch einzeln bestellen?

Welche Größe würdet Ihr für 194cm und 94cm Schrittlänge empfehlen, bei eher aufrechter Haltung? L oder XL?

Danke und Gruß
bs99


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Februar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Kona Entourage 2013er Deluxe Modell... dieses ist ja mit dem Race Face Atlas Lenker ausgestattet. Leider bekommt man nirgendwo raus ob dieser in der 0.5" rise (10mm) , oder eben 1.25" rise (31mm) Variante verbaut ist. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen würde ich meinen das es sich hier um 1.25" handelt?
> Und wie schaut es eigentlich beim (normalen) Entourage aus, da ist ja das Eigenproudukt Kona DH verbaut?!
> ...




Operator Supreme hat Low Rise RaceFace Lenker
Operator DH hat Low Rise Kona Lenker

Entourage DL hat High Rise RaceFace Lenker
Entourage hat High Rise Kona Lenker


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Februar 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope oder einer der mitlesenden Kona-Händler,
> 
> kann man den Rahmen des Kona Taro auch einzeln bestellen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mitlesenden Kona Handler! 

Taro Rahmen sind limitiert verfugbar, ich wurde ein XL empfehlen mit product code F13TRXL                       

Nach aufbau ist es pflicht bilder und gewicht angaben zu posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (1. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hallo Mitlesenden Kona Handler!
> 
> Taro Rahmen sind limitiert verfugbar, ich wurde ein XL empfehlen mit product code F13TRXL
> 
> Nach aufbau ist es pflicht bilder und gewicht angaben zu posten!



Perfekt,  danke für die Information.

Wenn ich einen Rahmen bekomme, poste ich die Angaben und den Aufbau gerne!


----------



## Robster01099 (1. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Operator Supreme hat Low Rise RaceFace Lenker
> Operator DH hat Low Rise Kona Lenker
> 
> Entourage DL hat High Rise RaceFace Lenker
> Entourage hat High Rise Kona Lenker


 
Danke für die ausführliche Info! Weitere Frage die sich daraus für mich ergibt zum besseren Verständnis... Entourage = HR, weil Freeride und somit Tricklastiger beim fahren?!

Operator = LR, weil somit die Front weniger schnell hoch kommt?


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Februar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Info! Weitere Frage die sich daraus für mich ergibt zum besseren Verständnis... Entourage = HR, weil Freeride und somit Tricklastiger beim fahren?!
> 
> Operator = LR, weil somit die Front weniger schnell hoch kommt?




Lowrise - mehr gewicht vorne, ist mehr race

Highrise - mehr aufrecht fur trix und whipperdiewhips!


----------



## Robster01099 (1. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Lowrise - mehr gewicht vorne, ist mehr race
> 
> Highrise - mehr aufrecht fur trix und whipperdiewhips!



Merci!


----------



## KonaBikerM (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt nicht direkt eine Frage zu meinem Kona, aber ich habe es 2011 Ende Februar gekauft und jetzt habe ich meine Gabel (Rock Shox BoXXer RC) zum Service geschickt und die meinten das der Service (Standrohrbeschichtung abgenutzt usw.) etwas kosten würde!?
Kann das sein? Ich habe ja 2 Jahre Garantie! Und als ich nach 2,5 Jahren! Die Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Control zum Service geschickt habe wurde sie anstands und kostenlos auf Stahlfederunterstütze Luftgabel umgebaut


----------



## Robster01099 (1. Februar 2013)

Eine weitere Frage zum Race Face Atlas Vorbau beim Entourage Deluxe... welche Länge hat dieser genau 50mm, oder 65mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (4. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hallo Mitlesenden Kona Handler!
> 
> Taro Rahmen sind limitiert verfugbar, ich wurde ein XL empfehlen mit product code F13TRXL
> 
> Nach aufbau ist es pflicht bilder und gewicht angaben zu posten!



Hallo,

zum Taro-Rahmen habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
1.) ISCG Tabs sind 05 new?
2.) Welches S.H.I.S. Maß hat das tapered Steuerrohr?

Danke!
P.S.: Es wird ein 18,8", weil TTH und Reach fast genau gleich zu meinem Enduro sind!


----------



## KonaEurope (4. Februar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe jetzt nicht direkt eine Frage zu meinem Kona, aber ich habe es 2011 Ende Februar gekauft und jetzt habe ich meine Gabel (Rock Shox BoXXer RC) zum Service geschickt und die meinten das der Service (Standrohrbeschichtung abgenutzt usw.) etwas kosten würde!?
> Kann das sein? Ich habe ja 2 Jahre Garantie! Und als ich nach 2,5 Jahren! Die Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Control zum Service geschickt habe wurde sie anstands und kostenlos auf Stahlfederunterstütze Luftgabel umgebaut




Hi!

Es ist wichting die zwei sachen richtig zu trennen. Garantie und Service. 

Garantie ist fur produktions fehler, design fehler usw. Der hersteller hat etwas falsch gemacht, und lost die situation. 

Service hat zum tun mit verschleiss. Du fahrst dein bike, und dein bike braucht service. Genau so wie brems belage und reifen verschleissen, hat auch dein dampfer, und gabel verschleiss. 
Diese teilen mussen gereinigt werden, neues gabel ol, und neue dichtungen usw. Die intervals wie oft das gemacht werden soll, steht in die bedienungs anleitung von dein Gabel. 

Ohne service hat dein gabel kein ol fur die schmierung, und der dreck im gabel schleift an die standrohren. Was resultiert in die beschadigung und reparatur von dein rad!
Das hat leider nichts mit Garantie zu tun. 

Mann kann es vergleichen mit wann du bei dein auto nicht regelmassig ein olwechsel macht, und weiter fahrt, geht der motor auch kaputt.


So an allen die das hier lesen, Schau mal in die bedienungs anleitung auf die service intervallen, und lass dein gabel servisieren!


----------



## KonaEurope (4. Februar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage zum Race Face Atlas Vorbau beim Entourage Deluxe... welche Länge hat dieser genau 50mm, oder 65mm?




50mm auf alle!


----------



## KonaEurope (4. Februar 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Taro-Rahmen habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
> 1.) ISCG Tabs sind 05 new?
> ...




ISCG 05New! 

und 

 1-1/8th  semi integrated Zero Stack headset.

  Upper stack:1 1/8" semi integrated with 44mm HT ID  (ZS44)

  Lower stack: 1.5" semi integrated 55.95mm HT ID (ZS56)


  Zum beispiel der:

  FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS
  FSA article number: 141-2040


----------



## bs99 (4. Februar 2013)

Danke sehr! Ganz toller Support, das muss man auch aussprechen!

Es kommt ein Sixpack rein, in einem hoffentlich zum Schriftzug passendem Grün:








KonaEurope schrieb:


> ISCG 05New!
> 
> und
> 
> ...


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2013)

Wofür sind denn die Nuten jeweils am Lagergehäuse ?


----------



## gmk (4. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> ISCG 05New!
> 
> und
> 
> ...




danke


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Februar 2013)

@KonaEurope: Äääähm nein das kann nicht sein das es ein Fehler aufgrund zu geringer Wartung ist! Da die Gabel mir oft Probleme gemacht hat und ich sie 7!mal eingeschickt hatte!! Und bei en 7!mal wurde IMMER alle Dichtungen getauscht!
Somit ist es mir schleierhaft wieso sich die Beschichtung löst!


----------



## Deleted 258893 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

welche Einbaulänge/Dimension hat der Dämpfer für ein Tanuki Deluxe 2012?

Vielen Dank


----------



## HC-Maxi (4. Februar 2013)

Das Tanuki hat 190mm Einbaulänge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (5. Februar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_: Äääähm nein das kann nicht sein das es ein Fehler aufgrund zu geringer Wartung ist! Da die Gabel mir oft Probleme gemacht hat und ich sie 7!mal eingeschickt hatte!! Und bei en 7!mal wurde IMMER alle Dichtungen getauscht!
> Somit ist es mir schleierhaft wieso sich die Beschichtung löst!




Hmmm also dann ist es ein sache zum ausreden mit die leute von Rock Shox.


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Februar 2013)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Einbaulänge/Dimension hat der Dämpfer für ein Tanuki Deluxe 2012?
> 
> Vielen Dank




Tanuki 2011  hat 190mm

Tanuki 2012 und 2013 hat  200mm !!!!!


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. Februar 2013)

Sorry für die Falschinformation. :-(


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. Februar 2013)

Also 200 x 50,8 oder? Hub laut Internet 50,8


----------



## KonaEurope (6. Februar 2013)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Also 200 x 50,8 oder? Hub laut Internet 50,8




Also Ganz offiziel fur 2012/2013 Tanuki:

200mm eye to eye
57mm hub
M8*55mm Top shock Bolt
M8*35mm Top  Reducer
M6*22.2mm Lower Reducer


----------



## Deleted 258893 (6. Februar 2013)

Perfekt  Vielen Dank für die Infos  TOP


----------



## gmk (8. Februar 2013)

welches sitzrohr hat das kona taro
innen 31.6 & außen 34.9?
danke


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Februar 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> welches sitzrohr hat das kona taro
> innen 31.6 & außen 34.9?
> danke




Stimmt!


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Kona ich habe gerade einen Kostenvoranschlag von 120 euro für die schon genannte boxxer bekommen! Wie kann das sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas5 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein Kona stinky (six 2009) und wollte mir einen Rock shox Vivid R2C Dämpfer kaufen... welchen tune bräuchte ich ?


----------



## Boink (9. Februar 2013)

CoilAir 2010





Bremse hinten schleift am Ausfallende  am Adapter läufts ganz normal, auch am Bressattel...

Is ne XTR Ice Tech 203.. 

Vorne die 203 Saint läuft ideal...





Die SLX Scheiben ohne schwarzen Spider funktionieren auch, die neue Scheibe ist auch nicht verbogen... 


Das rad wird auch nicht arg gebremst durchs schleifen der Scheibe aber die Schleifspuren sind halt übel..

entweder ich feil ich etwas vom Ausfallende weg, oder ich Fahr mal n paar kilometer mit leicht angezogner Bremse bis es sich erledigt hat...

was meint ihr?

Garantie verlust is mir egal, is ja n verschleissteil, wenns kaputt is kommt eh n neues Ausfallende mit Steckachse..


----------



## Boink (9. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag, jetz schleifen auch die Scheiben die vorher verbaut waren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Wie  kann das sein? Rad stand wegen Winter nur rum, nicht umgefallen oder  sonstiges was da was verbiegen könnte am ausfallende.....


----------



## KonaBikerM (9. Februar 2013)

bessere bildeer bitte


----------



## Boink (9. Februar 2013)

Gibts morgen..

Hab fast 4 Stunden, ummontiert, gefeilt, laufrad vom XC bike ausprobiert, alles ohne erfolg... Hab mir jetz mal ne Hollowtech Nuss bestellt, vielleicht liegts auch dran, dass ich mit dem billig Shimano teil nicht fest genug angezogen hab..

Habs auch schon mit "Spezial Werkzeug versucht" (Schlitzschrauber und Hammer) ;-)


Brauch jetz erstmal 4 Bier und ne Valium ^^


----------



## Ennoo (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Kona stinky six dark blue Modell 2010.
Ich möchte ihm eine neue Farbe verpassen aber bekomme die eine schraube nicht heraus.

Nämlich die Große schraube die über dem Tretlager, die den unteren teil des  Hinterbaues mit dem Rahmen verbindet. 

!!Siehe Bild!! Zwar schlecht zu erkennen aber vllt kann mir ja einer weiter helfen.

Kann mir da vllt wer sagen wie ich die herausbekomme?
Dazu kommt dann noch wie ich die einzelnen Lager entferne ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (13. Februar 2013)

So geht es beim Stinky, sollte also beim Six gleich / ählich sein:
Kurbel demontieren, dann siehst du die Senkschraube. Die mit einem passenden Inbus öffnen und entfernen. Dann eine längeren Schraube,100mm solten reichen, reindrehen und rausklopfen.
Für die Hinterbaulager den Rahmen um die Lager auf ca. 50-60° erwärmen und rausklopfen.


----------



## bs99 (13. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hallo Mitlesenden Kona Handler!
> 
> Taro Rahmen sind limitiert verfugbar, ich wurde ein XL empfehlen mit product code F13TRXL
> 
> Nach aufbau ist es pflicht bilder und gewicht angaben zu posten!



Wie versprochen hier die ersten Bilder.





Eine wirklich positive Überraschung war das Rahmengewicht:der Rahmen wiegt nur ca. 1900g! 
(inklusive dem Steuersatz, ohne Vorbaukappe und Schraube, ohne Kralle 2012g) Das ist doch erheblich weniger als gedacht, im Netz war von "one lbs less than the Honzo (Cromoly)" zu lesen, was rund 2,5kg bedeutet hätte.
Mir solls recht sein 





Der Rahmen kommt mit diesem Steuersatz in grün, passend zur Rahmenbeschriftung:
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=1572

Dazu gibts eine Sattelklemme, ebenfalls von Sixpack im gleichen Grünton:





Der Aufbau wird in dem Thread beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620364


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Hallo Kona ich habe gerade einen Kostenvoranschlag von 120 euro für die schon genannte boxxer bekommen! Wie kann das sein!?




Diese frage kann ich unmoglich beantworten. Sorry.


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

Lukas5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab ein Kona stinky (six 2009) und wollte mir einen Rock shox Vivid R2C Dämpfer kaufen... welchen tune bräuchte ich ?



Mid Tune


63mm stroke
216mm eye to eye lange.


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

Boink schrieb:


> CoilAir 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Coilair sollte hinten maximal ein 180-er scheibe haben. 
Grosser ist garantie verlust, und wichtiger, du riskiert das dein kettenstrebe bricht unter die kräfte von ein 203-er.


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Kona stinky six dark blue Modell 2010.
> Ich möchte ihm eine neue Farbe verpassen aber bekomme die eine schraube nicht heraus.
> 
> Nämlich die Große schraube die über dem Tretlager, die den unteren teil des  Hinterbaues mit dem Rahmen verbindet.
> ...




Wenn du es nicht schaft, schau bei dein händler vorbei. 
Wann er es kaputt macht ist es versichert. Wann du etwas hin macht ist es einfach selber schuld. 

Uber das Thema neulackieren. 

Wann nicht gemacht durch ein offizielle Kona approved lackierer gemacht ist, verlierst du die garantie. 
Schade da al unsere rahmen (ausser carbon) ab 2009 ein Lifetime warranty haben. 

Warum? Beim alte lack entfernen können chemicalien und processen verwendet werden die der Rahmen beschadigen. 
Wann der rahmen im ofen gebacken wird, kann der härte negativ beinflusst werden wann es nicht richtig gemacht wird. 

Offizielle Kona Lackierer in Europa: 

Argos Cycles Bristol UK  http://www.argoscycles.com/renovations/
Unlimited Colors Boekel NL  http://www.unlimitedcolors.nl/


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> So geht es beim Stinky, sollte also beim Six gleich / ählich sein:
> Kurbel demontieren, dann siehst du die Senkschraube. Die mit einem passenden Inbus öffnen und entfernen. Dann eine längeren Schraube,100mm solten reichen, reindrehen und rausklopfen.
> Für die Hinterbaulager den Rahmen um die Lager auf ca. 50-60° erwärmen und rausklopfen.




NIE NIE NIE dein Rahmen aufwarmen!!! 

Das andert die harte vom alu und dann bricht der rahmen sicher auf diese stelle. 
Einfach ein gutes werkzeug, oder noch besser lass dein handler es machen. 

Er hat die (kostliche) werkzeug, er macht es ofter und am wichtigsten wann ER was kaput macht, hast du kein schuld!


----------



## cryptic. (13. Februar 2013)

Sers,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sattelrohrlängen bei den jeweiligen Größen vom Process verbaut sind? Kann leider in den sheets nichts finden. Interessant wäre auch das Gewicht vom Process. Wo könnte man den Rahmen einzeln bekommen?

lg


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Februar 2013)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sattelrohrlängen bei den jeweiligen Größen vom Process verbaut sind? Kann leider in den sheets nichts finden. Interessant wäre auch das Gewicht vom Process. Wo könnte man den Rahmen einzeln bekommen?
> 
> lg



Process DL rahmen ist limitiert verfugbar  1499
Bestellen bei dein Lokale Kona handler naturlich! 

Komplettbike gewichten von

Process 15.8kg
Process DL 14.3kg

Nein das ist nicht schwer, das ist mit Dropper seatpost und ordentliche reifen. Oder hast du lieber platten?

S = 16
M = 18
L = 19
XL = 20.5

Oberrohr ist aber am wichtigsten beim kauf, diese ist ziemlich lang beim Process, da du das bike mit kurze vorbau fahrt.


----------



## cryptic. (13. Februar 2013)

dankeschön!

Das reine Rahmengewicht gibts aber nicht oder? Wenn ich mir den Aufwand mache und sämtliche Teile aufaddiere und dann vom Gesamtgewicht abziehe wirds ja eher ungenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (13. Februar 2013)

> NIE NIE NIE dein Rahmen aufwarmen!!!
> 
> Das andert die harte vom alu und dann bricht der rahmen sicher auf diese stelle.
> Einfach ein gutes werkzeug, oder noch besser lass dein handler es machen.



Das ist eine gängige Praxis im KFZ Bereich und Maschinenbau, mache ich bei meinen Motorrädern seit 25 Jahren und Bikes seit 10 Jahren immmer so. Das Alu wird ja nicht abgeschreckt. Dadurch verändert sich da nichts.
Beim Lagerwechsel in Alumotoren werden bis zu 100-120° C angewendet.
Auch bei Buchsenwechsel in der Gabel ob Motorrad oder Bike, wird der Lagersitz erwärmt. Bei NICHT erwärmen ist die Gefahr groß das der Lagersitz größer wird, nach 2-3 mal Lagerwechsel kann er zu groß, also defekt, sein.


Sollte es allerdings bei Kona nicht so sein, dann stehen meine 2 zum Verkauf


----------



## KonaEurope (14. Februar 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Das ist eine gängige Praxis im KFZ Bereich und Maschinenbau, mache ich bei meinen Motorrädern seit 25 Jahren und Bikes seit 10 Jahren immmer so. Das Alu wird ja nicht abgeschreckt. Dadurch verändert sich da nichts.
> Beim Lagerwechsel in Alumotoren werden bis zu 100-120° C angewendet.
> Auch bei Buchsenwechsel in der Gabel ob Motorrad oder Bike, wird der Lagersitz erwärmt. Bei NICHT erwärmen ist die Gefahr groß das der Lagersitz größer wird, nach 2-3 mal Lagerwechsel kann er zu groß, also defekt, sein.
> 
> ...




Bikes und KFZ / Motorrader lassen sich nicht vergleichen und ist nicht nur ein Kona sache naturlich. 
Mit der richtige werkzeug / lagerpresse ist das risiko von beschadigung am rahmen nihil, und kannst du sicher mehrere lagerwechel machen ohne problemen. Ein presse wie diese ist zum beispiel super geeignet: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-ton-shop-press-33497.html 

Grosseste unterschied mit bikes ist das die masse beim Motorrad und KFZ teile viel grosser ist, und der hitze besser verteilt wird.


----------



## gasgas03 (14. Februar 2013)

Lagersitz ist Lagersitz, außerdem rede ich ja von 50°C und nicht von 300°C.

Aber kann jeder machen wie er will, ich werde es weiterhin so machen, meine Rahmen haben eh keine Garantie mehr


----------



## Boink (14. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Der Coilair sollte hinten maximal ein 180-er scheibe haben.
> Grosser ist garantie verlust, und wichtiger, du riskiert das dein kettenstrebe bricht unter die kräfte von ein 203-er.



Oh wusste ich nicht dachte es wär nur am Cadabra so..
Danke für die Info..
Dann bau ich die 180er wieder ein, dann hab ich ersatz für Vorne


----------



## HC-Maxi (15. Februar 2013)

Bau sicherheitshalber ne 160er ein. Ich hab gehört, dass Kettenstreben echt schnell brechen oder reißen, wenn einmal ne zu
große Bremsscheibe montiert war!


----------



## Boink (15. Februar 2013)

180 war von Werk aus dran, hab die auch eine Saison gefahren ohne Probleme..

Hab mir vom Weihnachtsgeld die 203 Saint Scheiben mit den Kühlrippen gegönnt ^^ jetz hab ich halt wieder ne normale 180er SLX hinten eingebaut und jeweils ne 203 Saint für Vorne und ne 180er SLX für Hinten als Ersatz 

Liegt dass dann an der Hebelwirkung der grösseren Scheibe? Oder wäre es mit einer  Saint Bremse statt der SLX auch Problematisch wegen höherer Bremsleistung?


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Februar 2013)

Boink schrieb:


> 180 war von Werk aus dran, hab die auch eine Saison gefahren ohne Probleme..
> 
> Hab mir vom Weihnachtsgeld die 203 Saint Scheiben mit den Kühlrippen gegönnt ^^ jetz hab ich halt wieder ne normale 180er SLX hinten eingebaut und jeweils ne 203 Saint für Vorne und ne 180er SLX für Hinten als Ersatz
> 
> Liegt dass dann an der Hebelwirkung der grösseren Scheibe? Oder wäre es mit einer  Saint Bremse statt der SLX auch Problematisch wegen höherer Bremsleistung?



Der grossere hebelwirkung macht immer die problemen. Bremsleistung selber hat fast kein einfluss.


----------



## alpxx (18. Februar 2013)

hy hätte da mal ne frage was sind denn die nabenmaße für n operator 2012 ? 

war das 12 x 142 mm

oder 12 x 135 mm


----------



## J.B: (18. Februar 2013)

150x12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (19. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen welche Gabeln und Dämpferelemente von der Geometrie her in ein Kona Stinky TL passen.
Ich wollte mein Stinky wohl etwas aufrüsten.
Paßt noch eine RS Lyrik mit 170mm in den Rahmen ?
Dämpfer ist ja ein 200/57mm  eingebaut. Generell gibt es dafür ja schöne Dämpfer. Aber tlw sind die in den Abmessungen gerade schwer zu bekommen.
Würde ein 216/63mm ggf auch noch passen, oder  macht er die Geometrie dann komplett kaputt?
Ich denke  nämlich daran, das der Stinky Tl ja der "normale " Clump Stinky ist, welcher ja auch mal mit anderen Federwegen erhältlich war.


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Februar 2013)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Gabeln und Dämpferelemente von der Geometrie her in ein Kona Stinky TL passen.
> Ich wollte mein Stinky wohl etwas aufrüsten.
> Paßt noch eine RS Lyrik mit 170mm in den Rahmen ?
> Dämpfer ist ja ein 200/57mm  eingebaut. Generell gibt es dafür ja schöne Dämpfer. Aber tlw sind die in den Abmessungen gerade schwer zu bekommen.
> ...




Bei diese frage ist es wichtig zu wissen ob es ein Stinky/ Stinky Supreme, oder Stinky TL / Stinky Six ist. 

Normale Stinky, Stinky Supreme hat ein eye to eye von 216mm mit ein 63mm stroke, Federweg vorne is maximal 180mm (kein doppelbrucke gabel!)

Stinky Six / TL hat ein eye to eye von 200mm mit ein 57mm stroke. 
Federweg vorne ist maximal 170mm, 160mm ist besser. 

Alle andere massen sind NICHT erlaubt, und zerstoren geometrie.


----------



## MitchMG (19. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Bei diese frage ist es wichtig zu wissen ob es ein Stinky/ Stinky Supreme, oder Stinky TL / Stinky Six ist.
> 
> Normale Stinky, Stinky Supreme hat ein eye to eye von 216mm mit ein 63mm stroke, Federweg vorne is maximal 180mm (kein doppelbrucke gabel!)
> 
> ...



Stinky TL.

Ok, hinten ist auch kein  Thema. 
Gabeln  ist eher das Interessante gewesen.
Eine weiße (gute) Gabel mit Tapered Schaft und in Weiß ist nicht gerade einfach zu bekommen. Und dann noch 160mm.......

Aber ich denke es wird dann auf eine Lyrik hinauslaufen. 
Und wenn 170mm noch geht, dann  ist ja egal welche. Notfalls etwas m,ehr SAG. Ich mag sowieso ein softeres Fahrwerk......


----------



## alpxx (19. Februar 2013)

hmm also würde die nabe nicht passen oder ... http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Disc-Hub-12-x-142-mm-32-Loch-rot--22856.html 

?


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Februar 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> hy hätte da mal ne frage was sind denn die nabenmaße für n operator 2012 ?
> 
> war das 12 x 142 mm
> 
> oder 12 x 135 mm




Hi

Das ist ja ein 150*12mm nabe hinten am Operator. 
Der King in dein link passt nicht. 

King macht aber DH naben:  http://chrisking.com/hubs/hbs_150mm


----------



## alpxx (19. Februar 2013)

alles klar danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo und gleich eine Frage an den Support  

Ist es möglich meine Kona Kula Rahmen, 2009 und 2008 er Modelle auf 650B Laufräder umzurüsten? Müsste doch mit einem 2.1er Reifen auf 650 B machbar sein oder....

Gabel würde ich starr fahren, Kona oder Surly....

Gruß Chris


----------



## J.B: (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen welches Avid Code Modell an meinem Kona Operator FR 2011 verbaut ist.
Das 2010 oder 2011?

Danke


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Februar 2013)

ich denke mal das 2011er, das gleiche wie am dh


----------



## D1s1re (21. Februar 2013)

J.B: schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir einer sagen welches Avid Code Modell an meinem Kona Operator FR 2011 verbaut ist.
> Das 2010 oder 2011?
> 
> Danke





Hoi,
unter :
http://www.klassickona.com/ 
kannst du wunderbar nachschauen welche Parts wann wo verbaut worden ist. Prima Sache was Kona da zur Verfügung stellt, sollten sich einige Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.
In deinem Fall Operator FR 2011:

*Brake Calipers* Avid Code R  								  								  								 									 									 										 											 *Front Brake Rotor* Avid G3 Clean Sweep 203mm  								  								  								 									 									 										 											 *Rear Brake Rotor* Avid G3 Clean Sweep 185mm  								  								  								 									 									 										 											 *Brake Levers* Avid Code R

Beste Grüße von Kona Dealer


----------



## J.B: (21. Februar 2013)

Hi,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Leider steht da nicht welches Baujahr die Bremse ist. Es gibt nämlich Bremsbeläge von der Code bis 2010 und ab 2011.

Grüße


----------



## D1s1re (21. Februar 2013)

J.B: schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
> Leider steht da nicht welches Baujahr die Bremse ist. Es gibt nämlich Bremsbeläge von der Code bis 2010 und ab 2011.
> 
> Grüße




Nochmals Hallo ,
das kannst du ganz leicht Anhand der Form herausfinden.
Aber da das Bike das Model 2011 sein soll, kann man davon ausgehen das es auch die Bremsen von 2011 sind.
Aber falls Du dir unsicher bist, einfach Beläge raus, anschauen und mit denen Vergleichen die Du bestellen magst.

Beste Grüße Bernd


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Februar 2013)

D1s1re schrieb:


> Nochmals Hallo ,
> das kannst du ganz leicht Anhand der Form herausfinden.
> Aber da das Bike das Model 2011 sein soll, kann man davon ausgehen das es auch die Bremsen von 2011 sind.
> Aber falls Du dir unsicher bist, einfach Beläge raus, anschauen und mit denen Vergleichen die Du bestellen magst.
> ...




Stimmt. 

Normalerweise ist immer der gleiche modeljahr teilen verbaut, wie das modeljahr vom bike.


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Februar 2013)

Es sind die 2011er Bremsbeläge  mir wollte auch mal einer 2010er verkaufen die passen aber niet


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Februar 2013)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Hallo und gleich eine Frage an den Support
> 
> Ist es möglich meine Kona Kula Rahmen, 2009 und 2008 er Modelle auf 650B Laufräder umzurüsten? Müsste doch mit einem 2.1er Reifen auf 650 B machbar sein oder....
> 
> ...


  gibts schon eine Info dazu?


----------



## Ennoo (22. Februar 2013)

Kann TNC Hamburg nicht empfehlen habe da damals einen Schalthebel Kaufen wollen der auf lager war und die haben es nicht zu stande bekommen den innerhalb 2 wochen zu zu schicken..... Auf mails wurde nur mäßig, bis garnicht geantwortet... ... bin froh kein geld überwiesen zu haben bei so einem schlampigen service... trotz der niedrigen preise.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (25. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621754

Gibt es die Gleitlager des Sattelstrebenlagers vom Stinky 05 auch einzeln und wo? Ich habe bisher nur den kompletten Lagersatz für den Hinterbau gefunden. Den brauche ich aber nicht und der ist auch zu teuer.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2013)

Schau mal bei dem  sind zwar ein bisschen teurer aber super.


----------



## gasgas03 (25. Februar 2013)

Hier gibt es den Lagersatz nicht ganz so teuer, falls du sonst nichts findest:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71854


----------



## Mo09 (25. Februar 2013)

Heyho
ich wollte in mein Kona Stinky Tl ein Rockshox Vivid R2C verbauen.
Der Dämpfer hat ja so ein Ausgleichbehälter und deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es egal ist wie man diesen montiert.
Achja und welcher Tune von dem Dämpfer würde am besten zu dem Rahmen passen? ( ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 93 kg) Entschuldigt ich hab davon noch nicht so viel Ahnung^^

mfg Mo


----------



## Kona3 (26. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ich will meinen Stinky TL vorn mehr Federweg verpassen .Was wäre der max. Federweg den ich nehmen kann bevor die Geom. nervös wird 170 mm oder 180 mm (160mm sind verbaut)!?


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. Februar 2013)

Miss mal die Einbauhöhe Deiner 160'er Gabel. Die neue Gabel bringt Dir je 10 mm mehr Einbauhöhe ungefähr 0,5° flachere Winkel. Der Lenkwinkel ist da nicht so kritisch. Gibt ja genügend Bikes mit super flachem Lenkwinkel. Gleichzeitig wird aber auch der Sitzwinkel flacher, was man je nach vorheriger Sattelposition nicht unbedingt ausgleichen kann. Außerdem wird das Tretlager etwas hoch kommen, was das Handling natürlich auch beeinflusst. Einen kleinen Eindruck, was sich ändert bekommst Du, wenn Du unter das Vorderrad mal etwas in entsprechdner Höhe unterlegst. Dann kannst Du mit Hilfe eines Geodreiecks und eines keinen Senkels die Winkel vorher/nachher nachmessen.
Mein Stinky von 2005 wurde damals mit 170 mm Gabel verkauft. Die Deluxe Variante hatte eine 888 mit 170 mm, die durch eine gekröpfte Brücke unglaublich hoch baute. Die gabel konnte man problemlos gegen eine 2006'er 888 mit 200 mm austauschen, da die eine ganz flache gabelbrücke hatte und trotz 30 mm mehr Federweg kaum höher baute. Momentan habe ich eine Durolux 160 drin (kombiniert mit anderem Dämpfer). Wenn ich die mal auf 180 mm umbaue ist sie nur 5 mm kürzer als die 888


----------



## Robster01099 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ein paar Tagen gibt es den ersten Preview Bericht zum Kona Carbon Operator 2014 (Prototyp) auf Pinkbike. Für alle die es interessiert anbei der Artikel...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Carbon-Operator-first-look.html

Mich würde allerdings viel mehr interessieren wie es um das Entourage steht, wird es davon auch wieder ein 2014er Modell geben und wenn ja, wäre das dann die gleiche Rahmengeometrie wie beim Operator (gehe eigentlich stark davon aus)??? Hat jemand dazu bereits Informationen?


----------



## GoldenerGott (27. Februar 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es den Lagersatz nicht ganz so teuer, falls du sonst nichts findest:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71854



Da gibt es auch nur den kompletten Satz. Falsch. Den gab es mal. Mittlerweile ausverkauft. Bei Hibike gibt es auch nichts mehr für das alte Stinky. In England gibt es einen Laden, der für den Satz 105 EUR will 

Wo ist nur der Kona-Mann, der mir mal die original Maße dieses Gleitlagers mitteilen könnte? Dann kann ich wenigstens selbst danach suchen.

edit:
Die (fast) passenden Gleitbuchesn gibt es bei Igus: GFI0607-04 iglidur® G Gleitlager, mit Bund. Das ist dann allerdings ca. 1,5 mm zu lang. Man kann es aber problemlos abfeilen. Dann passt es wunderbar mit den original Wellen. Kosten auf Anfrage bei Igus. Ich habe 26 Stück bestellt und mit Versand 20 EUR bezahlt. Da habe ich ein paar als Ersatz und die anderen verkaufe ich einem Freund, der auch noch 2 alte Konas hat. Man kann auch weniger bestellen. Lohnt aber kaum, da sie dann doppelt so viel kosten.


----------



## gasgas03 (28. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst diese hier oder?https://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Seatstay-{47}-Chainstay-bushing-kit

Was ich da nicht verstehe, ich kann sie in den Warenkorb schieben, aber was bedeutet dann das: Those parts cannot be bought through our online store, as they require to be installed by a professional mechanic. 
Evtl. mal eine E-Mail schreiben.

Was aber interesant ist: The Teflon bushings we use on the chainstay/seatstay connection on most of our full suspension models. 

Könntest also mal schauen ob in einem der Lagerkits bei CRC die Buchsen drin sind. Wäre immer noch günsteiger als über 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (28. Februar 2013)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> gibts schon eine Info dazu?



Hi

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, obwohl wir immer viel reifen clearance gehabt haben, ist es am besten einfach ausprobieren. 

Die 650b reifen andern dein geometrie, am schlimmste ist die +- 1cm hohere tretlager.


----------



## KonaEurope (28. Februar 2013)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621754
> 
> Gibt es die Gleitlager des Sattelstrebenlagers vom Stinky 05 auch einzeln und wo? Ich habe bisher nur den kompletten Lagersatz für den Hinterbau gefunden. Den brauche ich aber nicht und der ist auch zu teuer.




http://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Seatstay-{47}-Chainstay-bushing-kit 

oder mann kann naturlich auch dein lokalen Kona handler fragen. 


Die komplette kits wirden normalerweise nicht online verkauft, da die montage ein arbeit ist fur ein spezialist mit spezielle werkzeuge. 
Wann ungeubte schrauber mit die montage sein rahmen beschadigt, ist es kein garantie. 
Wann dein handler etwas kaput macht, ist er versichert und kostet es dir nichts!

Also, nicht alles selbst machen wollen!


----------



## KonaEurope (28. Februar 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Those parts cannot be bought through our online store, as they require to be installed by a professional mechanic.
> .




Das teil geht uber die andere komplette bushing kits.


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. Februar 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Du brauchst diese hier oder?https://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Seatstay-{47}-Chainstay-bushing-kit
> 
> Was ich da nicht verstehe, ich kann sie in den Warenkorb schieben, aber was bedeutet dann das: Those parts cannot be bought through our online store, as they require to be installed by a professional mechanic.
> Evtl. mal eine E-Mail schreiben.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt auch die Excel-Tabelle von crc verstanden. Es gibt für meinen Hinterbau noch einen kompatiblen Lagersatz, der bei crc ca. 35 EUR kostet. Ist mir aber eigentlich auch zu teuer. Ich werde jetzt am Samstag die Code-180'er Scheiben-Kombi mal testen. Wenn es nicht quietscht und die Bremsleistung ausreicht, lass ich die alten Lager drin. Wenn es quietscht, könnte ich statt der Code ne Elixir dran schrauben. Vielleicht ist das Geräusch dann auch weg. Mit der alten Louise machte es auch keinen Krach. 
Echt krass. Avid hat mir damals die Code sogar umgetauscht, weil wir alle dachten, dass muss an einem Fehler an der Bremszange liegen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, obwohl wir immer viel reifen clearance gehabt haben, ist es am besten einfach ausprobieren.
> 
> Die 650b reifen andern dein geometrie, am schlimmste ist die +- 1cm hohere tretlager.


 

Ok Danke, also lass ich erstmal alles und warte auf ein 650B Kula falls 2014 eines kommt


----------



## ulles (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,
leider ist das Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe meines Satori schon ausgeschlagen . Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf Nadellager umzurüsten? Dafür brauche ich die Maße!
Falls das nicht so einfach ist, wo ist die berühmte Bushing-Exceltabelle mit einem Update für das 2012er Satori ...?

 Ulles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (28. Februar 2013)

ulles schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider ist das Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe meines Satori schon ausgeschlagen . Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf Nadellager umzurüsten? Dafür brauche ich die Maße!
> Falls das nicht so einfach ist, wo ist die berühmte Bushing-Exceltabelle mit einem Update für das 2012er Satori ...?
> 
> Ulles




Hi 

Du brauchst folgende Bearing kit: 

CMPBCBK07

Nadellager sind nicht ab werk verfugbar. 

Haupt lager oben beim tretlager ist: 
  Ø26*Ø10*t8.0


----------



## Ennoo (28. Februar 2013)

Moin, habe mir das Lager Set bestellt was laut Tabelle von Kona für mein Stinky Six modell 2010 Dark blue passen soll doch irgendwie sind es komplett andere Teile als die von meinem Rad ? 
Wie kann das sein?
Habe doch das richtige Lagerset aus der Liste rausgesucht.
Kona Bush Kit OBBK 6 - habe ich der liste entnehmen können und bestellt nun nach gut 2 wochen sind sie da und es ist nicht das drin was für mein Bike passt.
Habe nun dann bei HIBIKE nochmal geschaut und das gefunden :Kona Lagerkit Lager, Achse, Schrauben OBBK 4 für Stinky 06-10 incl. und Schaltauge.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8b9a1e96c8fe730a2062cc9c9d3958d6/Kona-Lagerkit-Lager-Achse-Schrauben.html


Ist das vllt das richtige ?

Ich benötige doch nur diese eine Achsen Schraube die kurz über dem Tretlager ist und den unteren hinterzeil mit dem Rahmen verbindet.. Wenn wer eine über hat oder mir da weiterhelfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Kann mir da vllt wer weiter helfen ? 

Mfg und danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## KonaEurope (1. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin, habe mir das Lager Set bestellt was laut Tabelle von Kona für mein Stinky Six modell 2010 Dark blue passen soll doch irgendwie sind es komplett andere Teile als die von meinem Rad ?
> Wie kann das sein?
> Habe doch das richtige Lagerset aus der Liste rausgesucht.
> Kona Bush Kit OBBK 6 - habe ich der liste entnehmen können und bestellt nun nach gut 2 wochen sind sie da und es ist nicht das drin was für mein Bike passt.
> ...




Hi

Gute frage wie das kann. Laut angabe ist beim Stinky Six die richtige Bearing Kit der OB BK 06.

Der OB BK 04 ist fur normale Stinky und Stinky Deluxe modellen. 

War die verpackung bei dein Bearing Kit original?
Wie war die aufschrift? 

schick mir mal die antworten und ein paar bilder von was du bekommen hast an highlander(a)konaworld.com


----------



## Ennoo (1. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gute frage wie das kann. Laut angabe ist beim Stinky Six die richtige Bearing Kit der OB BK 06.
> 
> ...



Hier mal ein paar Fotos von dem was ich bekommen habe von CRC,
Das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist soll das Kona Bush Mit OBBK 6 sein was ich bestellt habe! Aber es passt nicht zu meinem Kona stinky six Dark blue modell 2010.

Habe sie dir auch per Mail (an highlander(a)konaworld.com ) geschickt.

MFG Ennoo


----------



## KonaEurope (1. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von dem was ich bekommen habe von CRC,
> Das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist soll das Kona Bush Mit OBBK 6 sein was ich bestellt habe! Aber es passt nicht zu meinem Kona stinky six Dark blue modell 2010.
> 
> Habe sie dir auch per Mail (an highlander(a)konaworld.com ) geschickt.
> ...



Danke, ich hab Montag ein antwort fur dich mit der email.


----------



## cocoon79 (1. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage wegen dem Process...bis wieviel mm Federweg sind denn da realisierbar, sprich, kann man vorne ne 170-180er verbauen und hinten dementsprechend auch nen Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg verbauen?? Frag nur weil ich mit 115kg nid grad leicht bin und das mir glaub ich mehr Sicherheit geben würde...auch die Bremsen machen auf mich mit 180/160 eher nen bescheidenen Eindruck...sollte halt auch mal ne Bikeparktour wegstecken können...


----------



## ketis (1. März 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wegen dem Process...bis wieviel mm Federweg sind denn da realisierbar, sprich, kann man vorne ne 170-180er verbauen und hinten dementsprechend auch nen Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg verbauen??



dir muss klar sein was passiert wenn du solche veränderungen vornimmst. Du greifst damit krass die geometrie des bikes an. und eigentlich nur zum schlechteren. 
Dämpfer mit mehr länge und hub, bringt das tretlager nach oben und den reifen beim einfedern auf kollisionskurs mit der sitzstrebe. Dämpfer mit gleicher länge und mehr hub, falls es den überhaupt gibt -> reifen auf kollisionskurs.

gabel mit mehr hub und somit einbaulänge bringt zum einen, dass das tretlager hoch kommt, die front höher und zum anderen der lenkwinkel flacher wird. letzteres ist noch die beste veränderung.




cocoon79 schrieb:


> Frag nur weil ich mit 115kg nid grad leicht bin und das mir glaub ich mehr Sicherheit geben würde...auch die Bremsen machen auf mich mit 180/160 eher nen bescheidenen Eindruck...sollte halt auch mal ne Bikeparktour wegstecken können...



sicherheit kommt nicht über mehr federweg. mit 115kg bist du nicht der durschnitts radfahrer und die federelemente zwar noch ausgelegt aber nicht ideal sind. bevor ich an deiner stelle an der geo experimentieren würde, außer offset bushings um das ding flacher zu machen solltest du die federelemte zum tuning geben und auf dich und den rahmen abstimmen lassen, das bringt bei weitem mehr als so ein geozer****e.


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Was sind denn Offsetbushings?? Und was ist mit den Bremsen? Mir wurde das Bike gestern als Bike für Alles empfohlen, also auch Bikeparkbesuche mit Sprüngen aber auch als Lightfreerider oder Allmountain für längere Touren. Stimmt das oder ist das Bike dafür nicht geeignet?? Ich muß das wissen weil ich mir es schon ganz gern kaufen würde wenn es den Einsatzbereich abdeckt, also Touren bis ca. 20km, technische verblockte Trails, Sprünge über  Rampen aber auch gut Bergauf klettern sollte die Ziege...


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Und welche Bremsanlage würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? sollte schon eine hochwertige sein mit Biss! Und welche Offsetbushings? Was verändert sich durch diese Offset Bushings denn im Fahrverhalten ( Fährt sichs besser Bergauf oder Bergab oder oder)? Sorry kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## D1s1re (2. März 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Was sind denn Offsetbushings?? Und was ist mit den Bremsen? Mir wurde das Bike gestern als Bike für Alles empfohlen, also auch Bikeparkbesuche mit Sprüngen aber auch als Lightfreerider oder Allmountain für längere Touren. Stimmt das oder ist das Bike dafür nicht geeignet?? Ich muß das wissen weil ich mir es schon ganz gern kaufen würde wenn es den Einsatzbereich abdeckt, also Touren bis ca. 20km, technische verblockte Trails, Sprünge über  Rampen aber auch gut Bergauf klettern sollte die Ziege...




Schönen guten Morgen,
wie sich das liest suchst du irgendwie die VollmilchlegendeEierSau.
Leider muss ich dich da enttäuschen.... die gibt es nicht. 

Das Einsatzspektrum des Process ist sicherlich sehr groß (ich fahre es selber), aber ein Reinrassiges Parkbike ist und wird es nie sein oder ersetzen. Ich würde das Process als ein Downhill orientieres Enduro bezeichnen. Super Downhillperformance mit ausgeglichen Uphilleigenschaften. Für Touren, Technische Trails und leichte Sprünge ist das Process sicher ideal.
Nur leider ist das Wort Sprünge immer schwer zu definieren. Große Roadgaps oder Drops jenseitz der 1,0 m sind eher das Einsatzgebiet des Entourage ggf. Operator. Diese sind nur wiederrum nur ganz ganz bedingt Tourentauglich. 
Allgemein bei einem Fahrergewicht größer als 100 kg sind  Luftfederelemete nicht die Beste Wahl für einen Bikepark, mit Ausnahmen bzw. Tuning des Dämpfers.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, nochmals in Dich zu gehen und Dich wirklich , ehrlich, zu fragen, was Du genau machen magst.
Ich erlebe es täglich bei mir im Shop das Kunden reinkommen und ein Parkbike wollen und letzt endlich dabei landen, das sie max. 1 mal im Jahr nen Park besuchen wollen. In solchen Fällen kann man gut davon ausgehen das dieser Typ Kunde und nicht der Roadgapking ist und die dicksten Drops/Gaps/Rampen nimmt sondern seine Interpretation von springen wesentlich Bike freundlicher ist, als man vorab vermutet.

Falls Du dazu kommst, das Du doch eher der Freerider/Downhiller bist und dir die Uphillperformance weniger wichtig ist, solltest Du dir evtl. doch das Entourage oder Entourage DL anschauen. Um die Übersetzung für den Uphill zu verbessern, wäre ein Umbau auf eine Zweifachkurbel noch eine sinnige Alternative. Nur sollte immer bedacht werden, das dass Bike von der Geometrie und dem Federweg niemals ein Uphill Bike werden wird. Dafür hast du im Bikepark definitiv eine ganze Menge Spass.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und kann dir wirklich nur ans Herz legen, Dir nochmals (ehrliche) Gedanken zu machen.

Beste Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Hi also ich hoffe es funktioniert, hab da ein Video von unserem Flowtrail in Ottweiler angehängt...sowas würde ich halt ganz gern fahren..[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGqDCCcmvw"]Flowtrail Ottweiler Saarland - YouTube[/nomedia]
Wie gesagt Bergauf soll sichs noch strampeln lassen damit man danach so wie im Video runterfahren kann...


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Und der hier noch...ist auch in unserer Gegend:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awjBT6_lEJ8"]Freeride am Homburg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Und zu guter Letzt[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5rJT8Mi0G4&playnext=1&list=PLdyGLiE7KKjz9YEF2l3rLfBAFCBMQpFX_&feature=results_video"]Downhill//Freeride im Saarland - YouTube[/nomedia]

das sollte so das strammste sein...ich muß dazu sagen das die ganz krassen Sprünge noch nicht zu meinem Repertoire gehören...


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Noch ganz kurz als Anmerkung, ich fahre solche Bikeparkgeschichten maximal 1x im Monat, hab ja auch noch andere Hobbys Zumal ich so auch noch nie gefahren bin und das in den Videos zwar einfach aussieht man aber wohl erst mal die Eier in der Hose haben muß um sowas zu fahren...Aber das ist das wo ich halt gern hin möchte vom Fahrkönnen her...das Bike sollte mir halt vielleicht kleinere Fehler verzeihen....


----------



## D1s1re (2. März 2013)

Also für mich schauen die Trails nach angelegten Trails aus die einen Bikepark Charakter aufweisen.
Genau hierfür würde sich das Entourage als ideales Bike anbieten.
Mit seinem 170 mm Fahrweg und der wirklich genialen Geometrie schreit es nur nach Jumps, Drops, Gaps und Whips.
Durch die extrem kurze Kettenstrebe ist es wahnsinnig wendig und verspielt aber vermittelt in jeder Situation genug Sicherheit.
Das Fahrwerk bietet genug Spielraum um auch Worldcup DH Strecken zu meistern. (natürlich ein tick langsamer als mit nem DH Bike (zb. Operator) )

Wie ich schon angesprochen habe, ist die Uphillfähigkeit und Tourentauglichkeit natürlich nicht mit dem Process oder Cadabra zu vergleichen, jedoch sind Steigungen immer machbar. Bissele Schmotz in den Beinen vorausgesetzt. 
Sicherlich wird man mit dem Bike nicht die Bergetappe der Tour de France erklimmen, aber solche Steigungen wie in den Videos sollten definitiv drin sein.

Also wenn Dein Hauptaugenmerk darauf liegt, und das sagen für mich deine Video posts aus, viel Downhill Spass zu haben würde ich Dir das Entourage ggf. Entourage DL ans Herz legen. 

Bitte bedenke das eine Beratung über das Internet immer sehr schwer ist und ich nur nach den Aussagen die Du triffst bzw. postes Empfehlungen ausgeben kann, daher wäre ein Besuch bei einem kompetenten Fachhändler, mit Probesitzen, immer angebracht.

Beste Grüße Bernd
Kona Fachhändler


----------



## ketis (2. März 2013)

Also mit dem entourage Touren zu fahren ist schon ambitioniert. 

Und in den ausläufern des 
pfälzerwaldes ist das process sicher keine schlechte Wahl. 

Den flowtrail ottweiler kenne ich nicht und ob dass process das auf dauert aushält ist eine frage von Landungen und deiner Fahrweise.

Zu den bremsen vorne 200 und hinten die 180 Scheibe sollten passen. Es kommt noch drauf an welche bremsen verbaut sind aber mit xt oder zee Bremen hast du zwei sehr gute preisleistungsbremsen die du nachrüsten kannst mit ordentlich Standfestigkeit. 

Mit Offset Bushings kannst du.mittels exzentrischer Bohrungen dir Geometrie des Rahmens entscheidend verändern in dem du diese in den Dämpfer einbaust. Für dich machen die keinen Sinn.


----------



## Chris2609 (2. März 2013)

Hey

ich will bei meinem Kona Tanuki 2011 den Dämpfer hinten wechseln.Es soll ein Rock Shox Monarch RL Mid Reb / Mid Comp die Einbaulänge ist 190mm und der hub 51mm.

Meine Frage ist jetzt welche Distanzbuchsen brauch ich dafür?

Mfg


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2013)

Sorry das Entourage geht Optisch gar nid...da kann das noch so geil sein, ich würde mich aber nicht ins verlieben...ich muß jetzt das Thema in nem anderen Bereich weiterführen weil jetzt nicht mehr nur Kona im Spiel ist sondern auch andere Modelle ins Spiel kommen...Trotzdem fettes merci


----------



## Ennoo (3. März 2013)

Vllt hat ja wer so eine Schraube auch über? Von einem Kona Stinky Six dark blue Modell 2010. 

Das ist die schraube kurz über dem tretlager. 

Wenn wer eine über hat oder mir sagen kann wo man die vllt einzeln her bekommt wär das sehr geil.

MfG
Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (4. März 2013)

Hi,weiss jemand die Max. Bremsscheiben Größe,hinten an einem kona stinky six 2010 Rahmen...?
Wäre super wenn's jemand weiss...danke im voraus schonmal.


----------



## Ennoo (4. März 2013)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hi,weiss jemand die Max. Bremsscheiben Größe,hinten an einem kona stinky six 2010 Rahmen...?
> Wäre super wenn's jemand weiss...danke im voraus schonmal.



Da spielt der Rahmen soweit ich weis keine Rolle so lang du den passenden Adapter hast für die schreibe , ich Fahr an meinem sstinky six 2010 203 mm Scheiben von Hope und habe dazu passende 203 mm Adapter von shimano. 

Manche bremsanlagen brauchen aber auch andere Adapter musst du einfach nochmal beim Händler oder hier fragen 

MfG ennoo


----------



## D1s1re (4. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Da spielt der Rahmen soweit ich weis keine Rolle so lang du den passenden Adapter hast für die schreibe , ich Fahr an meinem sstinky six 2010 203 mm Scheiben von Hope und habe dazu passende 203 mm Adapter von shimano.
> 
> Manche bremsanlagen brauchen aber auch andere Adapter musst du einfach nochmal beim Händler oder hier fragen
> 
> MfG ennoo




Guten Morgen,
leider stimmt das so nicht ganz.
Es gibt, im normalfall, immer eine max. Scheibengröße die vom Hersteller freigegeben ist, natürlich immer in Kombination mit dem richtigen Adapter.
Das machen die Hersteller nicht aus Spass an der Freude, sondern hängt damit zusammen das bei einer zu großen Scheibe es zu Brüchen am Hinterbau kommen kann.
Somit KANN ein "Tuning", in dem man eine größere Scheibe als empfohlen montiert, es zum Garantieverlust kommen.
Daher würde ich immer den Hersteller kontaktieren, bis zu welchen Scheibengröße der Rahmen ausgelegt ist. 

Wünsche einen guten Start in die Woche.
Bernd


----------



## KonaEurope (4. März 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wegen dem Process...bis wieviel mm Federweg sind denn da realisierbar, sprich, kann man vorne ne 170-180er verbauen und hinten dementsprechend auch nen Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg verbauen?? Frag nur weil ich mit 115kg nid grad leicht bin und das mir glaub ich mehr Sicherheit geben würde...auch die Bremsen machen auf mich mit 180/160 eher nen bescheidenen Eindruck...sollte halt auch mal ne Bikeparktour wegstecken können...




Wie schon ofter gesagt. 

NIE etwas anderen an der Dampfer lange, dann wird die geometrie zerstort und kann der reifen mit der rahmen in kontakt kommen und sachen beschadigen. 

Langere gabel macht hohere tretlager und flachere lenkwinkel. Ergibnis: vorderrad rutscht weg und bike ist instabiel in die kurven durch hohere tretlager. 

Ich wurder der Process federweg behalten wie es ist, mit 115kg vielleicht mal die bremsen umtauschen für Saints mit 180mm vorne und hinten (nicht grosser, sonst garantie verlust!) 
Mit gescheide bremsen und belag hat mann mehr ergibnis wie mit 203-er scheiben. 

Wanns dann noch immer zu heiss wird beim runterfahren....Fahrtechnik seminar!


----------



## knackundback (4. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Wanns dann noch immer zu heiss wird beim runterfahren....Fahrtechnik seminar!



:thumbup::thumbup:

Ich würde mir gerne eine kettenführung zulegen welche könnt ihr mir für mein cadabra 2011 empfehlen?  Fahre 2x10!





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ennoo (4. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab Montag ein antwort fur dich mit der email.



Hast schon was herausgefunden ?? 

MfG Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (4. März 2013)

Chris2609 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich will bei meinem Kona Tanuki 2011 den Dämpfer hinten wechseln.Es soll ein Rock Shox Monarch RL Mid Reb / Mid Comp die Einbaulänge ist 190mm und der hub 51mm.
> 
> ...




  8mm x   35mm   6mm x 22.2mm


----------



## KonaEurope (4. März 2013)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hi,weiss jemand die Max. Bremsscheiben Größe,hinten an einem kona stinky six 2010 Rahmen...?
> Wäre super wenn's jemand weiss...danke im voraus schonmal.




180mm


----------



## gmk (4. März 2013)

ein frage zum kona taro:
gibt´s da bald rahmen in (M) 18" ?


----------



## poison2008 (4. März 2013)

@D1s1re
@ Ennoo
Wobei es beim stinky six und dem freerider stinky sich um es selbe ausfallenden handelt ..
Zumindest bei meinem 2007er stinky ohne d.o.p.e. und meinem jetzigen stinky six auch ohne d.o.p.e.
Und es 2007er stinky war ja frei bis 203er Scheiben ! Müsste es beim sinky six rein theoretisch dann doch auch. 203 er Scheiben frei wäre oder nicht...?!


----------



## Ennoo (4. März 2013)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @D1s1re
> @ Ennoo
> Wobei es beim stinky six und dem freerider stinky sich um es selbe ausfallenden handelt ..
> Zumindest bei meinem 2007er stinky ohne d.o.p.e. und meinem jetzigen stinky six auch ohne d.o.p.e.
> Und es 2007er stinky war ja frei bis 203er Scheiben ! Müsste es beim sinky six rein theoretisch dann doch auch. 203 er Scheiben frei wäre oder nicht...?!



Also ich fahre bei meinem stinkt six 203mm scheiben von hope und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## poison2008 (5. März 2013)

@Ennoo
Hast du an deinem stinky six normale ausfallenden oder  das D.o.p.e System...?
Ich hab normale ausfallenden mit teflon buchsen drin die sin hinüber und nur noch am knacksen. Wenn ich hinten bremse..
Das da was brechen könnte mache ich mir keinen Kopf drüber.. ! Da passiert nichts


----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2013)

@KonaEurope, mal ne frage, habt ihr evtl. ne empfehlung für en Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer im stinky six 2009?  ich wiege auch (race-ready) um die 115kilo und habe ne 700er feder drin, nicht gespannt... 


ich komm nicht ganz klar mit den ganzen einstellungen, FOX hilft mir auch nicht weiter...


----------



## paulimausi (5. März 2013)

knackundback schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne eine kettenführung zulegen welche könnt ihr mir für mein cadabra 2011 empfehlen?  Fahre 2x10!



Ich fahre keine Kefü und kann daher nichts aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Ich bin aber auch am überlegen. Für 2fach kommen wohl am ehesten infrage:

G-Junkies ZweiG

e*13 TRS+ Dual DMB

Die e*13 gibt's auch ohne festen Bashguard, gerade den finde ich aber besonders gut.


----------



## Ennoo (5. März 2013)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @Ennoo
> Hast du an deinem stinky six normale ausfallenden oder  das D.o.p.e System...?
> Ich hab normale ausfallenden mit teflon buchsen drin die sin hinüber und nur noch am knacksen. Wenn ich hinten bremse..
> Das da was brechen könnte mache ich mir keinen Kopf drüber.. ! Da passiert nichts



Weiß gerade nicht was du meinst...... Sorry.

Evtl musst du mal bei meinem Bildern schauen da hab ich das drin..


----------



## Enginejunk (6. März 2013)

nein, du hast kein DOPE system (das ist dafür da das beim bremsen nicht die federung verblockt, diese "stange" zwischen bremssattel und sitzrohr am rahmen) 

das gewinde ist an deinem rahmen angeschweisst, am sitzrohr wie gesagt. 


p.s.: was hastn fürn dämpfer drin? sieht mir sehr nachm FOX DHX aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (6. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> ein frage zum kona taro:
> gibt´s da bald rahmen in (M) 18" ?



Bald nicht. 

Im moment sind diese rahmen nicht lose verfugbar.


----------



## KonaEurope (6. März 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_, mal ne frage, habt ihr evtl. ne empfehlung für en Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer im stinky six 2009?  ich wiege auch (race-ready) um die 115kilo und habe ne 700er feder drin, nicht gespannt...
> 
> 
> ich komm nicht ganz klar mit den ganzen einstellungen, FOX hilft mir auch nicht weiter...



Am besten mal reden mit ein Tuner. 
Zum Beispiel http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## gmk (6. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Bald nicht.
> 
> Im moment sind diese rahmen nicht lose verfugbar.



hab´ vor 4 wochen bestellt
größe L bzw XL war verfügbar ...

naja


----------



## KonaEurope (6. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> hab´ vor 4 wochen bestellt
> größe L bzw XL war verfügbar ...
> 
> naja



Wir hatten nur sehr eingeschrankte stuckzahl verfugbar. 
Am ende der sommer kommen vielleicht noch ein paar rahmen verfugbar.


----------



## gmk (6. März 2013)

schade
dann wird´s was anderes


----------



## KonaEurope (6. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> schade
> dann wird´s was anderes



Wo hast du dein rahmen bestellt und ist es schon da?


----------



## gmk (6. März 2013)

bikestore.cc in wien
nein

und ende des sommers brauch´  ich keinen neuen rahmen mehr ...
wirklich schade


----------



## Ennoo (6. März 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> nein, du hast kein DOPE system (das ist dafür da das beim bremsen nicht die federung verblockt, diese "stange" zwischen bremssattel und sitzrohr am rahmen)
> 
> das gewinde ist an deinem rahmen angeschweisst, am sitzrohr wie gesagt.
> 
> ...




Mh auf dem foto siehst du es zwar nicht aber das angeschweißte gewinde am sitzrohr ist bei mir auch vorhanden. Aber wusste nie wofür es gedacht ist.
Ist es denn sinnvoll es zu nutzen ? Was bewirkt es denn ? 
Und was brächte ich dafür um es nutzen zu können.

Zum Dämpfer kann ich dir nur sagen das es ein Fox Racing Shox Van RC Dämpfer Modell 2013 ist mit einer black/200 mm x 57,15 mm / 550 lbs  Stahlfeder. 

Bin damit sehr zufrieden und macht auch fun aber ich überlege mir evtl. 1 weichere feder zu holen 500 lbs oder so.. wenn es denn sinnvoll ist muss mich da noch erkundigen.

MFG


----------



## Ennoo (6. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> bikestore.cc in wien
> nein
> 
> und ende des sommers brauch´  ich keinen neuen rahmen mehr ...
> wirklich schade



Hab dort auch mal eine felge bestellt musst einfach weiter druck machen mails schreiben bis sie richtig angepisst sind dann bewegen die auch mal die faulen Knochen... 

Hab bestimmt 2 wochen auf eine felge gewartet die auch auf lager war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (7. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Hab dort auch mal eine felge bestellt musst einfach weiter druck machen mails schreiben bis sie richtig angepisst sind dann bewegen die auch mal die faulen Knochen...
> 
> Hab bestimmt 2 wochen auf eine felge gewartet die auch auf lager war...



wenn kona keine rahmen hat bzw. erst herstellt (siehe oben) dann wird der händler wenig machen können


----------



## poison2008 (7. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Mh auf dem foto siehst du es zwar nicht aber das angeschweißte gewinde am sitzrohr ist bei mir auch vorhanden. Aber wusste nie wofür es gedacht ist.
> Ist es denn sinnvoll es zu nutzen ? Was bewirkt es denn ?
> Und was brächte ich dafür um es nutzen zu können.
> 
> ...



Du bräuchtest komplett andere ausfallenden Links und rechts...
Die Stange die von auffallenden bis zum Rahmen verläuft(eingeschweißtes gewinde) 
Hat halt den vortili das du immer den vollen federweg zu Verfügung beim bremsen im anlieger bzw. Vor z.b. du bremst und hast trotzdem den gesamten federweg.


----------



## poison2008 (7. März 2013)

Ich werd die 203 drauf lassen sobald Geld übrig ist mach  ich mir wieder Ne 185er bremsscheibe drauf hat auch gutgenug gefunzt,Lieber mal mehr die bremse gewartet...
mir sind die auffallenden doch zu teuer ...65 inkl. Versand.Der Rahmen wird dann einfach dann mehr gepflegt vor allem mit mehr Liebe...!!!
Bekomm jetzt eine Hammerschmidt AM...hat die jemand auf seinem kona und Erfahrung Event. Tipps und Tricks usw.


----------



## MindPatterns (11. März 2013)

Another one bites the dust... :/

Gibt es von Kona eigentlich schon etwas wie eine Stellungnahme zu den Problemen mit den Operator Rahmen? Das scheint an der Stelle ja wirklich eine Schwachstelle zu sein und ich hoffe nicht, daß mir so etwas bei voller Fahrt passiert... :/









Quelle: pinkbike.com (http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=123822&pagenum=80)


----------



## alpxx (11. März 2013)

ach **** schon wieder eins :/ leider wieder neues futter für die hater


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. März 2013)

Naja sieht aber ja nicht sehr toll gepflegt aus! Meines ist ein jahr älter und sieht gepflegter aus!
Und meines hält obwohl es von der aller ersten "fertigungsserie" ist und mein Kumpel hat das von der zweiten und meines hatte serienmäßig 17kg! gewogen und seines 18kg! das am gleichen tag mit der gleichen waage! Ich hatte es zeitweise auf 16,7 kg aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpxx (11. März 2013)

ja man kennt halt nie die geschichte dahinter


----------



## KonaEurope (13. März 2013)

Hi 

Also, wie schon gesagt kenn ich die geschichte hinter diesen rahmenbruch nicht, und kann ich schierig urteilen mit nur ein foto. Ich sehe aber auf der rahmen ein stuck wo der lack abgescheuert ist auf eine stelle wo das rad hangt beim pick up truck shuttlen. 

Es wichtig zu wissen, das die coole pick up shuttle bilder, wo  das rad uber das heck von ein pick up truck hangt, totlich ist fur dein  rahmen. 
Die kleine vibrationen beschadigen der rahmen, was zu ein  bruch leiten kann. Auch mit Dakine Pickup Pad oder ahnliche protektion.  Das rohr ist einfach nicht designt auf so ein belastung.

Ins algemeine kann ich sagen das es logisch ist mehr kaputte Kona's zuruck zu finden wie zum beispiel Yeti's, Santa Cruz usw. Wann mann ein paar tausend Operators verkauft, ist das prozentuel vielleicht gleich mit der faillure rate von andere marken aber in stuckzahl nicht.

Weiter ist es wichtig regelmassig dein rad zu kontrollieren. Bei extreme belastungen oder sturtzen kann immer was beschadigen. Alu bricht fast nie ab, ohne erst ein riss zu haben. Also alle bilder von komplett durch gebrochen bikes, sind gefahren mit ein riss oder das resultat von ein sturtz. Downhill ist ein harte sport fur mensch und material. 

Was wichtiger ist in meiner meinung ist das wir immer unsere produkten verbessern und als einzige ein  'lifetime warranty' auf das komplette programm (ausnahme Carbon) bieten. 
Viele  andere marken werben mit 'lifetime' aber in die kleine buchstaben steht  'die zu erwarten lebensdauer von ein rad' oder das kettenstreben nicht  inkludiert sind usw. 
Im service bereich sind wir recht schnell, und flexibel. Auch bei nicht garantie problemen bieten wir immer ein ersatz mit rabatt an.


----------



## knackundback (13. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Viele  andere marken werben mit 'lifetime' aber in die kleine buchstaben steht  'die zu erwarten lebensdauer von ein rad' oder das kettenstreben nicht  inkludiert sind usw.
> Im service bereich sind wir recht schnell, und flexibel. Auch bei nicht garantie problemen bieten wir immer ein ersatz mit rabatt an.


:thumbup: :thumbup: 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enginejunk (13. März 2013)

find ich auch echt gut von kona... 

p.s.: @ Konaeurope, bist du derjenige der in der aktuellen Freeride erwähnt wird? also der pressesprecher von kona?


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. März 2013)

Also ich muss sagen den Service der hier von Kona im Form eines solchen Threads und guter Antworten auf Fragen geliefert wird ist ERSTE SAHNE! Das erwartet man sonst nicht!


----------



## KonaEurope (14. März 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> find ich auch echt gut von kona...
> 
> p.s.: @ Konaeurope, bist du derjenige der in der aktuellen Freeride erwähnt wird? also der pressesprecher von kona?




Also hab der actuelle Freeride nicht gelesen aber ich mach hauptsachlich Tech fragen und Reklamationen. Presse sprecher sind Ben und Andreas.


----------



## MichiP (15. März 2013)

Moin,

Betrifft Kona Satori:
könnte mir mal jemand kurz berichten welcher Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat und wie die Maße des Dämpfers sind.


Grüße

Michi

Klemme ist 34.9mm
Dampfer 190.5mm mit 51mm stroke


----------



## fede35i (15. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe für mein Tanuki 2011 ein Holzfeller 2.2 kurbel set gekauft.
Es sind zwei Möglichkeiten für die Howitzer Innenlager, 68-73mm oder 83mm?


----------



## ketis (16. März 2013)

68-73 sollte passen. 

Aber Holzfäller ist doch Recht Schwer günstig bekommen?


----------



## Ennoo (16. März 2013)

fede35i schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für mein Tanuki 2011 ein Holzfeller 2.2 kurbel set gekauft.
> Es sind zwei Möglichkeiten für die Howitzer Innenlager, 68-73mm oder 83mm?



Du musst die Tretlagerbreite am Rahmen messen und dementsprechend auswählen was du brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (18. März 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Betrifft Kona Satori:
> könnte mir mal jemand kurz berichten welcher Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat und wie die Maße des Dämpfers sind.
> ...





Klemme ist 34.9mm
Dampfer  190.5mm mit 51mm stroke


----------



## KonaEurope (18. März 2013)

fede35i schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für mein Tanuki 2011 ein Holzfeller 2.2 kurbel set gekauft.
> Es sind zwei Möglichkeiten für die Howitzer Innenlager, 68-73mm oder 83mm?



Tanuki 2011 hat ein 73mm Innenlager breite


----------



## MichiP (18. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Klemme ist 34.9mm
> Dampfer  190.5mm mit 51mm stroke




Stimmt,

was hab ich da beim ersten mal gemessen

Die 35mm stehen so auf der Klemme drauf.

Ansonsten schönes Teil. Die Kurbelwahl die keine entsprechenden Kettenblätter zulassen und die Sattelklemme wird aber für immer ein Geheimnis von Euch bleiben

Ansonsten toller Support hier


----------



## Ennoo (18. März 2013)

Moin Leute, wollte mal fragen ob man in das Kona Stinky Six Modell 2010 Dark Blue eine Doppelbrücken gabel verbauen kann ? 

Habe mir mal sagen lassen das die Geometrie dann nicht mehr passt und es sich nicht mehr so fahren lässt wie bissher mit ner einfach Gabel.
Sollte es kein Problem sein mit einer DC zu fahren kann mir dann wer eine empfehlen die auch farblich dazu passt 

Vllt kann mir Kona das beantworten oder einer von den Usern 

MFG Ennoo


----------



## ketis (18. März 2013)

Naja wenn du eine längere Gabel einbaust kommt die Front und das tretlager hoch. Hohes tretlager = unfassbar uncool und kibbliges Fahrverhalten. 

Und so wie das aussieht ist da eine 160mm fox drin 4cm mehr federweg und einbaulänge +- und das versaut dir die geil mMn zu krass, das selbst mit Offset Buchsen keine Korrektur möglich ist.


----------



## Ennoo (19. März 2013)

Genau das hab ich mir fast gedacht . Alles klar Thema für mich abgeharkt


----------



## Enginejunk (19. März 2013)

was willstn mitner DC? ich mag nur SC, kann man Cross-up´s machen und bei nem sturz zerhauts dir net den rahmen. 

zumal, wie ich finde, sieht ne DC an dem rahmen auch net gut aus... 
und bei 180mm federweg is ne DC auch eher lächerlich... (mehr sollte man net haben beim stinky six...)


----------



## Ennoo (19. März 2013)

Werd es jetzt auch bei der 160mm belassen bin damit bissher immer sauber gefahren und macht auch echt bock


----------



## Enginejunk (19. März 2013)

japp, das bike is echt geil. 2m ins flat? kein thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ennoo (19. März 2013)

Vllt zu nem Späteren Zeitpunkt mal nen Operator anschaffen


----------



## gasgas03 (19. März 2013)

Moin,

hier kannst du mal schauen wie sich die Geo-Daten verändern beim Einbau einer anderen Gabel:
http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## KonaEurope (19. März 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Leute, wollte mal fragen ob man in das Kona Stinky Six Modell 2010 Dark Blue eine Doppelbrücken gabel verbauen kann ?
> 
> Habe mir mal sagen lassen das die Geometrie dann nicht mehr passt und es sich nicht mehr so fahren lässt wie bissher mit ner einfach Gabel.
> Sollte es kein Problem sein mit einer DC zu fahren kann mir dann wer eine empfehlen die auch farblich dazu passt
> ...




Nein. 
Du verliert die garantie, und dein bike fahrt &/%/)&%!  Tretlager wird höher und lenkwinkel flacher = wegrutschendes vorderrad.


----------



## scheidl (19. März 2013)

Hallo!

ich habe mein Kona CoilAir 2010 von einer dreifach Kurbel auf 2 fach umgebaut. Habe jetzt die Shimano SLX Kurbel dran. 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass meine Kette am Umwerfer schleift, wenn ich auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte. Die Umwerfer-Schelle weiter runter montieren kann ich nicht mehr, da spreizt sich das Rohr. 

Was für einen Umwerfer kann ich verbauen, der passt?




gruß scheidl


----------



## KonaEurope (19. März 2013)

scheidl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe mein Kona CoilAir 2010 von einer dreifach Kurbel auf 2 fach umgebaut. Habe jetzt die Shimano SLX Kurbel dran.
> 
> ...



Schleift er beim fahren oder an der werkstand in der garage?


----------



## scheidl (19. März 2013)

Die Kette schleift auch beim fahren. 
Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, war schon die dreifach Kurbel dran. Ist normalerweise standardmäßig nicht eine 2 fach Kurbel dran (mit dementsprechend anderem Umwerfer) ?
Genug Spannung dürfte auch auf der Kette sein. Der Abstand zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zu groß..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (20. März 2013)

scheidl schrieb:


> Die Kette schleift auch beim fahren.
> Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, war schon die dreifach Kurbel dran. Ist normalerweise standardmäßig nicht eine 2 fach Kurbel dran (mit dementsprechend anderem Umwerfer) ?
> Genug Spannung dürfte auch auf der Kette sein. Der Abstand zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zu groß..



Es gibt extra 2-Fach Umwerfer von Shimano. Es sollte aber auch mit einem 3-fach funktionieren. Schon mal versucht den Umwerfer einzustellen? (Ich vermute es ist ein Downswing, Dualpull den du brauchst, aber keine Gewähr)


----------



## KonaEurope (20. März 2013)

scheidl schrieb:


> Die Kette schleift auch beim fahren.
> Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, war schon die dreifach Kurbel dran. Ist normalerweise standardmäßig nicht eine 2 fach Kurbel dran (mit dementsprechend anderem Umwerfer) ?
> Genug Spannung dürfte auch auf der Kette sein. Der Abstand zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zu groß..




Hier von mein buro ein losung zu finden, ohne das rad vor mir zu haben ist fast unmoglich. 
Am besten mal bei dein lokale Kona handler vorbei schauen, das er sich das problem anschauen kann. Er hat bestimmt verschiedene umwerfer auf lager zum aus probieren.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

ist jemand von euch im Besitz des KONA KITSUNE bzw. hat es schon gefahren?
Kann mir jemand etwas Feedback dazu geben?
 @KonaEurope
Kann man den Rahmen auch einzeln erhalten? Was würde dieser kosten bzw. wiegen?
Was würde das Komplett-Bike wiegen?

Danke


----------



## smash88 (21. März 2013)

Hallo
 Ich habe da jmd. der sein 2004er Kona Coiler loswerden möchte. Nun habe ich dazu 3.Fragen
 1. Falls wer dieses Bike hat oder hatte kanner mir etwas dazu erzählen ?
 2. Gibbet eine möglichkeit den Federweg hinten sowie vorne zu erhöhen ohne das der Rahmen auf dauer schaden nimmt ?
 3. Wieviel FW hat das Bike eigendlich ? und wäre es Freeride bzw. Downhill fähig sofern mann den FW auf min 160 setzen könnte ?
 MFG


----------



## KonaEurope (22. März 2013)

smash88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe da jmd. der sein 2004er Kona Coiler loswerden möchte. Nun habe ich dazu 3.Fragen
> 1. Falls wer dieses Bike hat oder hatte kanner mir etwas dazu erzählen ?
> 2. Gibbet eine möglichkeit den Federweg hinten sowie vorne zu erhöhen ohne das der Rahmen auf dauer schaden nimmt ?
> ...




Der Coiler 04 hat 5inch federweg. Sowie bei kein einziges fahrrad, ist es nicht moglich mehr federweg ein zu bauen, ohne die geometrie komplett zu zerstoren. Hoheres tretlager = bike was fahrt wie die Eifelturm. 

Ich wurde es als AM / Enduro bike benutzen, mit ein 5 inch gabel und 2*10 setup. Touren, und technische singletrails.
Nicht fur DH oder Freeride, bzw grosse drops und jumps.


----------



## gasgas03 (22. März 2013)

Hier kannst du auch mal schauen:
http://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/2004/coiler.jpg


----------



## Constrictor (22. März 2013)

Hallo,
Sind die Rahmen vom Operator fr und Supreme operator Baugleich??


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. März 2013)

also, alles 2011er Rahmen sind baugleich, unterscheiden sich nur von ausstatung und rahmenfarbe


----------



## Constrictor (22. März 2013)

Super danke


----------



## smash88 (22. März 2013)

Danke    @konaEurope und    @gasgas. Vll sollte ich mir doch erst nen DH Rahmen kaufen und nach und nach aufbauen denn DH will ich schonmal ausprobieren und wenn nur 130mm FW vorhanden ist und nicht ubzugraden ist brauch ichs mir nicht Hohlen. Dennoch da ich gesehen habe das wieder nen Operator Rahmen durch ist, wirds dann kein Kona werden 
PS: DH fängt ab 170mm FW an oder erst ab 180 ?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (22. März 2013)

Ob noch ein kona durch ist , ist doch relativ egal.  Gibt viele andere mit schlechteren garantie Bestimmungen. ... 


dh liegt eher an der geo und fängt  meist bei 200 mm Federweg an.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. März 2013)

DH ist, was Du draus machst!


----------



## KonaEurope (22. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> also, alles 2011er Rahmen sind baugleich, unterscheiden sich nur von ausstatung und rahmenfarbe



Stimt!


----------



## smash88 (22. März 2013)

@bikeandi
Kommt auf die Technik an so denk ich darüber


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. März 2013)

@smash88

Genau, Fahrtechnik


----------



## ulles (23. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Du brauchst folgende Bearing kit:
> 
> ...


thx, satori ist wieder "in der reih". der lagerwechsel am hinterbau war wohl deshalb nötig, da der vorbestitzer alles fett aus den industrielagern raus-gekärchert hatte. ja, die sogenannten "sealed bearings" sind gar nicht soo abgedichtet und geben bei direkten wasserbeschuss wohl schnell nach. jedenfalls interessant zu sehen, wie ein 1 jahr altes rillenkugellager derart durch sein kann ...


----------



## KonaEurope (25. März 2013)

ulles schrieb:


> thx, satori ist wieder "in der reih". der lagerwechsel am hinterbau war wohl deshalb nötig, da der vorbestitzer alles fett aus den industrielagern raus-gekärchert hatte. ja, die sogenannten "sealed bearings" sind gar nicht soo abgedichtet und geben bei direkten wasserbeschuss wohl schnell nach. jedenfalls interessant zu sehen, wie ein 1 jahr altes rillenkugellager derart durch sein kann ...




Es ist immer schade zu sehen was ein Kärcher kaput machen kann. 
Mit die falsche werkzeug, geht alles kaputt! 
Die Bearings sind schon abgedichtet, aber wann die wasserkraft der seal wegspritzt hilft auch das nichts. 

Gut zu horen das dein radl wieder in ordnung ist!


----------



## KonaEurope (25. März 2013)

!!!!!!!!!! Also ich bin vom 25.03.2013 bis zum 02.04.2013 nicht im Buro, und deswegen wird das forum in der zwischenzeit nicht durch mich beantwortet!!!!!!!

Fur wichtige sachen die nicht warten konnen, kannst immer nach [email protected] ein mail schreiben. Am besten in English da sein Deutsch nicht so gut ist.


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. März 2013)

Wirst uns fehlen  Aber hast auch mal ne Auszeit verdient, ist  klasse was du hier leistest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (25. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wirst uns fehlen  Aber hast auch mal ne Auszeit verdient, ist  klasse was du hier leistest




Danke! 

Auszeit ist relativ, ich geh hier spass haben:

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/theblast/


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. März 2013)

Das ist ja mal geil! Das is ja noch besser als eine Auszeit


----------



## Enginejunk (25. März 2013)

cool, in belgien. da gibts sehr gute fritten (the american boys name it "fries"). 

na dann viel spass.... 

p.s.: mit was fährstn dort?


----------



## KonaEurope (25. März 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> cool, in belgien. da gibts sehr gute fritten (the american boys name it "fries").
> 
> na dann viel spass....
> 
> p.s.: mit was fährstn dort?




Neben fritten gibts auch Belgisches Bier! 

Ich nimm mein Process DL mit.
Bilder folgen nachste woche


----------



## Enginejunk (25. März 2013)

belgisches bier, ja ne, is klar. 

ECHTES bier gibts eh nur in Deutschland....  


das Process DL is ja im prinzip en stinky six nur mit 160 anstatt 152mm federweg hinten, richtig? also der nachfolger vom stinky six? 

gibt es aber aber eigentlich einen reinen Stinky nachfolger? es gibt ja das entourage, spass-bike und parkfreerider und dann der grosse sprung zum Operator was ja eher ein Downhill-bike ist. oder zählt man das unter den Big Bikes fürn Park etc.? 

(diese ganzen wortschöpfungen nerven mich ehrlich gesagt total).....


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. März 2013)

Hmh ich würde sagen dass man das Entourage schon fast als BigBike sehen kann, da es ja vorne auch mit 180mm aufgebaut werden kann und hinten fast 180 hat.
2011 gab es mal ein Dh mit ner 180er gabel, also als sogennantes fr mit 200m hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (25. März 2013)

eeeh, das entourage is 170mm und wohl nur aufm park und fun ausgelegt aber halt nur di en gewisses können haben, dann kommt das Operator, das is für die pro´s, die mal eben en Roadgap über 6m springen. ich suche halt was dazwischen. 

ich will genug reserven... und spass


----------



## alpxx (25. März 2013)

der operator is net für die pros ... das taugt ... das was du suchst is aber glaub ich doch das entourage ... oder das process


----------



## nistu (27. März 2013)

Würdet Ihr das Operator bei 175cm Größe eher in S oder in M nehmen. Ich will das Bike mit ner 180mm Gabel aufbauen und eher als Freerider nutzen so wie das Operator Fr von 2011. Meine Stinkys hatte ich immer in S, doch die Geometrie ist ja nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## beddokonarider (30. März 2013)

Hallo KonaEurope

Darf man bei einem 2008 Bass hinten eine 180 Bremsscheibe fahren.

Gruß und Danke 

beddokonarider


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2013)

Es kam mal wieder die Frage nach dem Anzugsmoment der Schrauben
an den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden beim Unit/Honzo auf.
Die konnte bisher noch niemand finden.


Könntet Ihr das bitte angeben ?

Danke.


----------



## gmk (30. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!!! Also ich bin vom 25.03.2013 bis zum 02.04.2013 nicht im Buro, und deswegen wird das forum in der zwischenzeit nicht durch mich beantwortet!!!!!!!*
> 
> Fur wichtige sachen die nicht warten konnen, kannst immer nach [email protected] ein mail schreiben. Am besten in English da sein Deutsch nicht so gut ist.



*beachten!*


----------



## KonaBikerM (30. März 2013)

hmh, nimm lieber M


----------



## madone (4. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hab einen Honzo 2012 geordert, welchen Steuersatz brauche ich dafür?

Gruß madone


----------



## nistu (4. April 2013)

@KonaBikerM: Auch als Fr-Aufbau, für eher verspieltes Fahren? Meine Sorge ist, daß es vielleicht zu träge ist in M.


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. April 2013)

Nen Kumpel von mir fährt eines in M und hat im Moment eine FR-Gabel drinne (Domain) weil die andere im  Service ist und ich bin ca etwas größer als du und das ist für mich schon relativ wendig und verspielt, fast schon zu klein, nimm also lieber M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nistu (4. April 2013)

Ich hab mal die Radstände der Operators mit dem Stinky 2009 (S) verglichen, da tendiere ich doch zu M, da S nun echt kurz ist.  @KonaBikerM: Danke


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. April 2013)

kein ding


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

nistu schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr das Operator bei 175cm Größe eher in S oder in M nehmen. Ich will das Bike mit ner 180mm Gabel aufbauen und eher als Freerider nutzen so wie das Operator Fr von 2011. Meine Stinkys hatte ich immer in S, doch die Geometrie ist ja nicht zu vergleichen.



Ich wurde M empfehlen. Gabeltausch ist nicht wirklich notwendig fur dein einsatzbereich, ich sag erst mal fahren mit der standard gabel.

Und wie immer, tuning ist oft besser dann mehr federweg!!!


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

beddokonarider schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope
> 
> Darf man bei einem 2008 Bass hinten eine 180 Bremsscheibe fahren.
> 
> ...




Hey!  180mm ist ok, aber nicht grosser. 

Auch nicht nur ein hinterbremse fahren! Dann wird die kettenstreben uberbelastet.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Es kam mal wieder die Frage nach dem Anzugsmoment der Schrauben
> an den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden beim Unit/Honzo auf.
> Die konnte bisher noch niemand finden.
> 
> ...




Ich hab ne bild hochgeladen in der galerie mit alle anzugsmomenten. 
Honzo / Unit Dropouts sind 22nm, progressiv. Also erst 10nm links und rechts, und dann nach 22nm.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. April 2013)

@KonaEurope: welchen vivid Coil oder Air was den tune angeht würdet ihr verbauen? Mein Kage Dämpfer ist gestern gebrochen und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken zu tauschen. Außerdem: bei rund 87 kg Körpergewicht mit Ausrüstung, welche federhärte würdest du empfehlen?
Danke und beste Grüsse


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ich hab ne bild hochgeladen in der galerie mit alle anzugsmomenten.
> Honzo / Unit Dropouts sind 22nm, progressiv. Also erst 10nm links und rechts, und dann nach 22nm.



Super !

Vielen Dank


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. April 2013)

@KonaEurope: Und wie war der  Urlaub?


----------



## Ennoo (8. April 2013)

Mein ich möcht mir gern ein Supreme Operator aufbauen und wollt mal fragen ob man die Rahmen auch seperat kaufen kann und nicht als komplett Bike.

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (8. April 2013)

Hi @ Ennoo: Schau mal bei dem User hierhttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/61664-kona-operator-supreme-2013-neu, der Vertreibt anscheinend Kona´s und hier auch Rahmenset´s in allen Größen mit Rechnung auf deinen Namen  Also wie beim normalen Kauf.


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. April 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/61664-kona-operator-supreme-2013-neu


----------



## Ennoo (8. April 2013)

Ja, gesehen hab ich das auch schon im Bikemarkt, aber dachte es gibt ein wenig was offizielleres als eine telefonnr und e mail adresse


----------



## KonaEurope (9. April 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_: welchen vivid Coil oder Air was den tune angeht würdet ihr verbauen? Mein Kage Dämpfer ist gestern gebrochen und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken zu tauschen. Außerdem: bei rund 87 kg Körpergewicht mit Ausrüstung, welche federhärte würdest du empfehlen?
> Danke und beste Grüsse




Karsten! 

Wir gehen fur die Mid tunes. 

Federhärte kann mann hier berechnen: 
Mein mitarbeiter fahrt mit ein 375-er Ti Feder, er wiegt fast gleich wie du. 
Ist aber auch abhangig von fahrstil, fahrst du agressiv und schnell, ist ein 400er fast besser.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. April 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Mein ich möcht mir gern ein Supreme Operator aufbauen und wollt mal fragen ob man die Rahmen auch seperat kaufen kann und nicht als komplett Bike.
> 
> Gruß Ennoo




Supreme Operator Rahmen gibt es bei jeder Kona handler zu bestellen, in sehr limitierte stuckzahlen. 
VK 1999 inkl dampfer. 
Lieferbar ab nachste monat ungefehr


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Karsten!
> 
> Wir gehen fur die Mid tunes.
> 
> ...



Morgen!

Danke danke für die nette Antwort! Das ist echt klasse mit dir hier im Forum und man bekommt immer zügige und nette Antworten! So macht das Spaß und man fühlt sich gut aufgehoben!

Bei einem Vivid Air Dämpfer würdest du ebenfalls ein M/M Tune empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (9. April 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_: Und wie war der  Urlaub?




Urlaub war Tippie toppie!
Gleich ne woche krank nacher, aber jetzt wieder fit!

Bald mal 'ne wochenende Finale Ligure mit der Process!


----------



## KonaBikerM (9. April 2013)

@KonaEurope:  Nur mal so interessehalber, was ist da für ein Dämpfer im Supreme Frameset drinne? Auch ein RC4?


----------



## Fl!p (9. April 2013)

Jep, immer der Dämpfer den auch das Komplettbike hat. Bei mir war auch ein RC4 drin.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. April 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Jep, immer der Dämpfer den auch das Komplettbike hat. Bei mir war auch ein RC4 drin.




Was er sagt!


----------



## imfluss (10. April 2013)

Eine Frage zum Tanuki Deluxe 2012:
Welche Standarts und Maße haben die Steckachsen vorne und hinten ? 
Worauf ist beim Kauf eines Laufradsatzes zu achten, damit dieser kompatibel ist ?

Vielen Dank für die Tips.


----------



## Fl!p (10. April 2013)

Vorne 15mm Steckachse, hinten standart Schnellspanner.
Auf der Kona Website kann man die 2012er Modelle noch ansehen. Auf dem Bild sieht man am Hinterrad eindeutig eine Schnellspannaufnahme und in der Ausstattungsliste steht bei der Gabel 15mm.


----------



## KonaEurope (10. April 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Tanuki Deluxe 2012:
> Welche Standarts und Maße haben die Steckachsen vorne und hinten ?
> Worauf ist beim Kauf eines Laufradsatzes zu achten, damit dieser kompatibel ist ?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Tips.




15mm Steckachse vorne, und 135mmOLD/9mm QR Hinten. 

Beim kauf sollte ich schauen nach ein nabensatz die mann spater umbauen kann. Kostet was mehr aber zahlt sich sicher aus!


----------



## imfluss (10. April 2013)

Ist standart Schnellspanner hinten nicht 10mm ?


----------



## KonaEurope (10. April 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Ist standart Schnellspanner hinten nicht 10mm ?




9 / 10 sind beiden moglich, offizielle angabe ist 9mm QR. 
Immer mehr wird 10mm montiert, ist ja steifer. 
Sollte beiden passen.


----------



## imfluss (10. April 2013)

Wenn ich also eine X-12 Nabe mit einem Umrüstkit auf 10x130 mm Schnellspanner verwende dann kann ich es fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (10. April 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wenn ich also eine X-12 Nabe mit einem Umrüstkit auf 10x130 mm Schnellspanner verwende dann kann ich es fahren ?



Uber naben von verschiedene marken kann nur der hersteller dir entgultige info's geben!


----------



## ketis (10. April 2013)

Naja breite sollte 135 mm sein. Und wenn die 10 mm achse kein Gewinde im Rahmen brauchen....dann passt das in sp ausfallenden


----------



## philipp7586 (12. April 2013)

Hallo KonaEurope,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rahmenschutz für das Unterrohr des Supreme Operator. Habe jetzt schon die zweite Delle im Rahmen und würde mich über eine Lösung oder einen Vorschlag freuen.

Grüße,

Philipp


----------



## KonaEurope (12. April 2013)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo KonaEurope,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rahmenschutz für das Unterrohr des Supreme Operator. Habe jetzt schon die zweite Delle im Rahmen und würde mich über eine Lösung oder einen Vorschlag freuen.
> 
> ...




Hi Philipp!

Aii das tut weh. Also secret Pro Tip was die WC fahrer immer benutzen ist: 

3M Rubber Mastic Tape. 

Mann kann auch ein eigene schutz basteln von Kevlar/Carbon sowie ein freund von mir macht.


----------



## Ennoo (15. April 2013)

Moin Leute habe eine Frage habe an der federsträbe Lager usw getauscht und hab nun zwischen schraube und lager so Fingernagel luft ? hab ich was vergessen mit einzubauen ? oder falsch zusammen gesetzt ? 

Habe hier mal ein bild mit dazu gepackt.

Danke im Vorraus 

MFG Ennoo


----------



## KonaEurope (15. April 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Leute habe eine Frage habe an der federsträbe Lager usw getauscht und hab nun zwischen schraube und lager so Fingernagel luft ? hab ich was vergessen mit einzubauen ? oder falsch zusammen gesetzt ?
> 
> Habe hier mal ein bild mit dazu gepackt.
> 
> ...




Schwierig zu sagen von hinter mein burotisch. Am besten mal vorbei schauen bei dein Lokalen Handler und der profi dein arbeit kontrollieren lassen.


----------



## Bohli (15. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde
Habe mir bei meinem Kona HÃ¤ndler in Essen NRW das Kahuna 29" XL 2012 ausgesucht.Der HÃ¤ndler sagte das , das Bike das richtige fÃ¼r mich ist.
Meine GrÃ¶Ãe 1,85 und 110 Kg (zu viel ich weiÃ)
Da das mein erstes Markenbike ist und fÃ¼r meine VerhÃ¤ltnisse auch sehr teuer ist ( gespart) wollte ich mal hier in der Runde nachfragen was ihr so davon haltet.Gabel,LaufrÃ¤der stabil genug? WÃ¼rde ich mir dann nÃ¤chsten Monat kaufen 950.-â¬ Fahren 80% Strasse,20% Wald,Wiesen und Schotter


Im vorraus besten Dank

GruÃ
Bohli


----------



## KonaEurope (15. April 2013)

Bohli schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Habe mir bei meinem Kona Händler in Essen NRW das Kahuna 29" XL 2012 ausgesucht.Der Händler sagte das , das Bike das richtige für mich ist.
> Meine Größe 1,85 und 110 Kg (zu viel ich weiß)
> Da das mein erstes Markenbike ist und für meine Verhältnisse auch sehr teuer ist ( gespart) wollte ich mal hier in der Runde nachfragen was ihr so davon haltet.Gabel,Laufräder stabil genug? Würde ich mir dann nächsten Monat kaufen 950.- Fahren 80% Strasse,20% Wald,Wiesen und Schotter
> ...




Hey!

Ein 20'' ist mit dein korperlange zu empfehlen. Normalerweise bei 80% Strasse solltest du nicht zuviel problemen haben mit laufrader usw. 
Wichtig ist doch fur die nicht federgewichten unter uns um die laufrader ofter kontrollieren zu lassen. 

Wann du wirklich ofter technische trails im wald fahrt mit steinen und wurzelpassagen ist es vielleicht wert zu investieren in ein starkere laufradsatz. Im moment sag ich eher, bike ist top wie es ist fur dich. 

Happy trails!


----------



## Bohli (15. April 2013)

hallo
Das hört sich ja gut an.
Wollte jetzt nur noch mal fragen weil einer hier im Forum geschrieben 
hat das ich mit der gabel (RockShox XC 32 TK) nur Brötchen holen kann
und nicht ins Gelände.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Gruß
Bohli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (15. April 2013)

Für 20% Wald, Wiesen und Schotter reicht die Gabel auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Godtake (15. April 2013)

Hallo, 

gibts es andere Ausfallenden fürs Kona Unit, sodass man mit normalem Schaltwerk fahren kann und zwar mit x-12 Steckachse o.Ä.
Außerdem, wo bekomme ich die "normalen" Schalter-Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner, die man hier und da an Units sieht (bzw. wie heißen die)?

Danke im Voraus für Antwort.


----------



## alpxx (15. April 2013)

Servus ,

wo bekomme ich die lager für den hinterbau des operators  her wenn ich neue brauche und gibt es die auch in anderen farben ? 

gruß alessandro


----------



## KonaEurope (17. April 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts es andere Ausfallenden fürs Kona Unit, sodass man mit normalem Schaltwerk fahren kann und zwar mit x-12 Steckachse o.Ä.
> Außerdem, wo bekomme ich die "normalen" Schalter-Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner, die man hier und da an Units sieht (bzw. wie heißen die)?
> ...




Hi!

Ja gibts! 

fur Unit's ab 2010 bis 2013 brauchst du:

CMPHCC 

Fur Unit 2009 ist es CMPHBB und von ältere Units brauchst du CMPHV


----------



## KonaEurope (17. April 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> Servus ,
> 
> wo bekomme ich die lager für den hinterbau des operators  her wenn ich neue brauche und gibt es die auch in anderen farben ?
> 
> gruß alessandro




Yo Alessandro!


Ein bearing kit (lager kit) kannst du bestellen bei dein lokale Kona handler. 
Part nummer ist CMPDHBK07

Die Bolzen sind separat verfugbar, in verschiedene farben:

CMPBK08                       Gold
CMPBK09                       Silver
CMPBK10                       Black


----------



## Godtake (17. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ja gibts!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, etwas mit Steckachsen ist sicher nicht in Planung, wie?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpxx (17. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Yo Alessandro!
> 
> 
> Ein bearing kit (lager kit) kannst du bestellen bei dein lokale Kona handler.
> ...






Alles klar danke KonaEurope


----------



## KonaEurope (17. April 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort, etwas mit Steckachsen ist sicher nicht in Planung, wie?
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt die dropouts fur der 2013-er Honzo, der sind fur 142*12 und kompatibel: 

CMPHDD142                     rechter seite
CMPHDDND142                   linker seite


----------



## philipp7586 (25. April 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Tune ich bei den neuen VIVID Stahlfeder-Dämpfern brauche, damit mein Operator geschmeidig läuft?!?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Karsten!
> 
> Wir gehen fur die Mid tunes.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## konaxel (25. April 2013)

Hallo. Ich fahre derzeit ein, viel zu großes, Stab in L. Habe jetzt die Möglichkeit ein 2010er in der S zu kaufen. Ist das bei 1,70 Körpergröße ok, oder dann wieder viel zu klein?

Konaxel


----------



## KonaEurope (25. April 2013)

konaxel schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich fahre derzeit ein, viel zu großes, Stab in L. Habe jetzt die Möglichkeit ein 2010er in der S zu kaufen. Ist das bei 1,70 Körpergröße ok, oder dann wieder viel zu klein?
> 
> Konaxel



Hi 

Mit 170 wurde ich fur ein M entscheiden. 
Beim Stab ist das unterschied zwischen L und M +-5.4cm beim Top Tube Horizontal. Also mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr, horizontal gemessen.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. April 2013)

@ Jarno, wird es 2014 noch ein alu-operator geben oder nur carbon?


----------



## Fl!p (26. April 2013)

Kann es ein, dass beim 2009er Dawg die Schrauben für die Ausfalleneden nicht metrisch sind???


----------



## Toni Dark (26. April 2013)

Hallo, mal ohne Photo. 

Meine Freundin fährt einen Minxy-Rahmen wie hier zu sehen: (http://picture.yatego.com/images/4e24553f7fe948.8/big_minxy-kqh/kona-minxy-enduro.jpg).

Also mit dem RP2 mit großer Luftkammer. Wenn ich damit rumrolle, kommt mir die Kennlinie deutlich zu flach vor. Heißt, das Teil sackt ziemlich durch und sitzt eigentlich immer zu tief im Federweg.

Gibts Erfahrungen wenn man die Luftkammer verkleinert? Zum beispiel mit so nem dünnen Plastikteil? Bei meinem ReignX und dem DHX4 hats Wunder gewirkt. Seitdem nutzt es den Federweg deutlich besser aus und sitzt nicht so tief im Federweg.

Beim neuen Operator wird ja auch sowas erzählt. Dass man versucht hat, dass der Rahmen nicht so tief im Federweg sitzt, weil er dann bei schnellen Schlägen nicht mehr genug Federweg zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

Also mit dem RP2 mit großer Luftkammer. Wenn ich damit rumrolle, kommt  mir die Kennlinie deutlich zu flach vor. Heißt, das Teil sackt ziemlich  durch und sitzt eigentlich immer zu tief im Federweg.



äh, dir is schon klar das ihr unterschiedliche gewichte habt?  und das man den dämpfer auf das fahrergewicht anpasst...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (27. April 2013)

Schon, ändert aber nix an der kennlinie. Wenn ich's für mich aufpumpe fühlt sich das ganze auch nach durchsacken an. Wirklich Probefahren geht halt nicht, weil für mich zu klein.

Hier mal mit Bild.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2013)

@KonaEurope

Ich finde leider nicht als soviele Daten zum Hoss Deluxe. Kannst du mir sagen, wie die max Gabellänge ist?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## KonaBikerM (29. April 2013)

Schreibe das bitte in den Tech Thread!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2013)

das ist doch der Tech Questions Thread


----------



## KonaEurope (30. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> @ Jarno, wird es 2014 noch ein alu-operator geben oder nur carbon?




Ja, alu version fur der Budget racer bleibt!


----------



## KonaEurope (30. April 2013)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ohne Photo.
> 
> Meine Freundin fährt einen Minxy-Rahmen wie hier zu sehen: (http://picture.yatego.com/images/4e24553f7fe948.8/big_minxy-kqh/kona-minxy-enduro.jpg).
> .......




Was sagt ein Toxoholics dazu? 
Die leute kennen sich besser aus mit kennlinien und tuning moglichkeiten


----------



## KonaEurope (30. April 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_
> 
> Ich finde leider nicht als soviele Daten zum Hoss Deluxe. Kannst du mir sagen, wie die max Gabellänge ist?
> Danke im Voraus



Der Hoss ist gemacht fur 100mm federweg.

Mehr wird die geo negativ beinflussen


----------



## KonaBikerM (30. April 2013)

Was wird die Alu Version kosten?


----------



## Toni Dark (30. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Was sagt ein Toxoholics dazu?
> Die leute kennen sich besser aus mit kennlinien und tuning moglichkeiten



Die werden wohl irgendwas sagen wie: Garantie erlischt blablblaa....

Mir geht es auch eher um die kennlinie von Rahmen. Die kenn ich nicht. Wie sich ein Dämpfer durch so eine Verkleinerung der Kammer verändert weiß ich von meinem ReignX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (1. Mai 2013)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> [...]Gibts Erfahrungen wenn man die Luftkammer verkleinert? Zum beispiel mit so nem dünnen Plastikteil? Bei meinem ReignX und dem DHX4 hats Wunder gewirkt. Seitdem nutzt es den Federweg deutlich besser aus und sitzt nicht so tief im Federweg.[...]



Für die Luftdämpfer von Fox gibt es ein Tuning Kit.



KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ja, alu version fur der Budget racer bleibt!



Wird dann der alte Rahmen bleiben oder wird der neue auch als Alu-Version angeboten?


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Wird dann der alte Rahmen bleiben oder wird der neue auch als Alu-Version angeboten?




Alu version wird auch geandert naturlich!


----------



## MindPatterns (1. Mai 2013)

Also mittlerweile glaub ich ja nicht mehr an Zufall...


(Quelle: www.facebook.com/NathalieBPhotographie - Bikepark Malmedy)


----------



## ketis (2. Mai 2013)

...das es doof wäre kein kona zu kaufen? Lebenslange Garantie ist bei sowas praktisch:-D 


Interessant wäre zu wissen was er angestellt hat. ....


----------



## MindPatterns (2. Mai 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich auf lebenslage Garantie, wenn dafür der Rahmen hält. Ich war gestern in malmedy und hab den Kerl fahren sehen. Das ganze ist oben an der Startline zum Mini-DH passiert, als er in die Landung von dem kleinen Double kam.


----------



## Fl!p (2. Mai 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Alu version wird auch geandert naturlich!



Als Rahmen wird dann aber nur der Supreme Operator verfügbar sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (2. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich auf lebenslage Garantie, wenn dafür der Rahmen hält. Ich war gestern in malmedy und hab den Kerl fahren sehen. Das ganze ist oben an der Startline zum Mini-DH passiert, als er in die Landung von dem kleinen Double kam.



Kein Rahmen hat das ewige leben. 
Sicher nicht bei ein sport wie DH. Neben der hohe kraften auf der bike beim fahren, gibt es auch immer sturze die der Rahmen beschadigen können. 

Darum ist es immer wichtig jedes jahr dein lenker zu tauschen (oder nach ein grosse sturz), und regelmassig dein rahmen zu kontrollieren auf stress marken oder rissen.
Alu bricht eigentlich nie ohne warnung.

Oft besteht der beschadigung schon langere zeit, von ein sturz von ein paar wochen her zum beispiel, und bricht der rahmen (oder anderes teil) angeblich ohne grund.


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Als Rahmen wird dann aber nur der Supreme Operator verfügbar sein, oder?



Das ist noch zu weit weg zum sagen


----------



## KonaEurope (2. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile glaub ich ja nicht mehr an Zufall...
> 
> 
> (Quelle: www.facebook.com/NathalieBPhotographie - Bikepark Malmedy)




Interessant auch, das einer der versucht professional fotograf zu werden, solche bilder postet. 
Viele aufträge sollte sie sicher nicht bekommen von Kona....


----------



## paulimausi (2. Mai 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Interessant auch, das einer der versucht professional fotograf zu werden, solche bilder postet.
> Viele aufträge sollte sie sicher nicht bekommen von Kona....



Nur aus Neugierde: Was ist falsch an dem Foto?


----------



## gasgas03 (3. Mai 2013)

Das sie es gepostet hat, ist halt negative Werbung für Kona. Ergo keinen Auftrag von Kona.
Irgendwie brechen die immer an der selben Stelle oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Mai 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Das sie es gepostet hat, ist halt negative Werbung für Kona. Ergo keinen Auftrag von Kona.
> Irgendwie brechen die immer an der selben Stelle oder kommt mir das nur so vor?



Es sagt auch was uber die professionalität von der fotograf, wann ich weiss das ein fotograf bilder gepostet hat von ein Specialized, sollte ich diese auch nicht einladen. Vielleicht passiert was beim fotoshooting, und steht das spater irgendwo online... 

Rahmen haben immer schwachpunkten, kettenstreben und vorderen dreieck beim steuerrohr ist immer ein stelle wo viel kraften zusammen kommen. Auch beim sturz landet das rad oft auf das vorderrad,was der rahmen beschadigen kann.


----------



## gasgas03 (3. Mai 2013)

Dann sollten aber die Schwachpunkte so überarbeitet werden das es keine (mehr) sind. Was ja hoffentlich bei euch gemacht wird, oder?


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Mai 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber die Schwachpunkte so überarbeitet werden das es keine (mehr) sind. Was ja hoffentlich bei euch gemacht wird, oder?



Wir arbeiten immer und durchgehend an verbesserungen!
und haben ja die lifetime warranty!


----------



## zoomer (3. Mai 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber die Schwachpunkte so überarbeitet werden das es keine (mehr) sind. Was ja hoffentlich bei euch gemacht wird, oder?



Man kann Fahrräder schon so bauen dass das im Lauf der Lebensdauer
nicht passieren kann - aber dann wären sie auch so schwer dass sie
niemand mehr fahren wollte und man wertvolle Sekunden verliert.

Deshalb werden sportliche Fahrräder eben auf eine bestimmte Belastung
und Lebensdauer ausgelegt und Hersteller weisen darauf hin dass man
Teile nach einer gewissen Zeit oder nach Überbelastung aus Sicherheitsgründen
austauschen sollte.

Absolute Sicherheit wird es nie geben, so kann trotz richtiger Konstruktion
und Benutzung, in seltenen Fällen, auch mal ein Ausfall auftreten.


Erst wenn sich die Brüche an immer der selben Stelle häufen, was hier wohl
eher nicht der Fall ist, kann man dann schon erwarten dass der Hersteller, trotz 
aufwendiger Berechnungen und FE Analyse, die Lastannahmen noch mal
überdenkt und die Konstruktion noch mal ändert, ggf. einen Rückruf startet.


----------



## KonaEurope (3. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Man kann Fahrräder schon so bauen dass das im Lauf der Lebensdauer
> nicht passieren kann - aber dann wären sie auch so schwer dass sie
> niemand mehr fahren wollte und man wertvolle Sekunden verliert.
> 
> ...




Super ausgedruckt. Dann kann mann sehen das Zoomer's Muttersorache Deutsch ist, und meiner nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (3. Mai 2013)

> Erst wenn sich die Brüche an immer der selben Stelle häufen


Auf den Bildern die ich gesehen habe ist es immer im selben Bereich.
Der Rest deine Ausführung ist für mich Hersteller blabla


----------



## pitza (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

gibt es für das 2012 Stuff horizontale Ausfallenden ? 
und wenn ja, wo bekomm ich diese her ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern die ich gesehen habe ist es immer im selben Bereich.



Um welchen Bereich handelt es sich?


----------



## gasgas03 (4. Mai 2013)

Ober und Unterrohr im Bereich Steuerrohr


----------



## Ennoo (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn man weiß wie professionell die Leute fahren und den Rahmen auf lange Dauer immer höheren Belastungen aussetzen, dann wundert es mich auch nicht das irgendwann das Material sagt: Hab keine Lust mehr.

Fahre auch Kona und habe seither nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt am Rahmen.


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Mai 2013)

@MindPatterns: Ja du hast ihn fahren sehen? Das ist das typische geschwaffel, einfach mal was gesehen und behaupten! Stell dir mal vor der Typ wäre jetzt gestern bei sich auf dem Hometrail volle Kanne mit dem Vorderrad gegen die Landekante geflogen und dachte sich nichts bei? Ist in deinen Augen dann immernoch der Rahmen bzw. Hersteller schuld!? 

Bei dir tritt einmal wieder der Fall von Kurzsichtigkeit ein! Du siehst etwas, hast keine Fakten, ausser das was du gesehen hast und schließt dir daraus die eigenen Schlüsse! 
Man sollte aber immer erst urteilen wenn man genügend hintergrundwissen hat!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Mai 2013)

genau so ist es, keiner weiss was vorher alles passiert ist.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Mai 2013)

Hey, ohne daß das jetzt ausartet: Das ganze ist im Bikepark Malmedy passiert. War an dem tag da. Der Junge ist in die Kompression vor einem Sprung gegangen, und plötzlich hatte er zwei Räder.




KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @_MindPatterns_: Ja du hast ihn fahren sehen? Das ist das typische geschwaffel, einfach mal was gesehen und behaupten! Stell dir mal vor der Typ wäre jetzt gestern bei sich auf dem Hometrail volle Kanne mit dem Vorderrad gegen die Landekante geflogen und dachte sich nichts bei? Ist in deinen Augen dann immernoch der Rahmen bzw. Hersteller schuld!?
> 
> Bei dir tritt einmal wieder der Fall von Kurzsichtigkeit ein! Du siehst etwas, hast keine Fakten, ausser das was du gesehen hast und schließt dir daraus die eigenen Schlüsse!
> Man sollte aber immer erst urteilen wenn man genügend hintergrundwissen hat!


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. Mai 2013)

Ja du verstehst anscheinend nicht? Du sagst selbst du hast ihn nur "gesehen"!! Also weißt du NICHT ob er vlt mal einen massiven Impact hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ennoo (6. Mai 2013)

Moin KonaEurope, 

ich hätte eine Frage und zwar sind mir die Papiere zu meinem gekauften Bike abhanden gekommen, kann man die vllt neu bei Euch ordern sofern man die Rahmennummer hat?

Oder reicht ein normaler Kaufbeleg aus ?
Was brauch man dafür um neue Papiere für das Rad anzufordern?

MfG Ennoo


----------



## KonaEurope (6. Mai 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin KonaEurope,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage und zwar sind mir die Papiere zu meinem gekauften Bike abhanden gekommen, kann man die vllt neu bei Euch ordern sofern man die Rahmennummer hat?
> 
> ...




Hi

Rahmen nummer und kaufbeleg reichen!
Mann kann auch immer dein bikeshop um ein kaufbeleg fragen, wann du es nicht mehr hast.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man einen Servicekit online her bekommt für den Kona Dämpfer im Cadabra? Und evtl. mit Anleitung?


----------



## extrahottabasco (7. Mai 2013)

hallo -
für meinen soeben gekauften 2010 Kula Supreme benötige ich einen Steuersatz. welcher gehört da rein ?

danke und gruss


----------



## Fl!p (8. Mai 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man einen Servicekit online her bekommt für den Kona Dämpfer im Cadabra? Und evtl. mit Anleitung?



Welcher Dämpfer ist denn verbaut? Wenn es ein FOX Luftdämpfer ist, dann gibt es nur ein Servicekit für alle Dämpfer. Nennt sich Fox Air Sleeve Rebuild Kit.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer ist denn verbaut? Wenn es ein FOX Luftdämpfer ist, dann gibt es nur ein Servicekit für alle Dämpfer. Nennt sich Fox Air Sleeve Rebuild Kit.


Den Fox Dämpfer meinte ich nicht sonst hätte ich ja Fox geschrieben, dafür findest du genug.
Aber such mal was über den verbauten Dämpfer im Magic Link, der sollte bestimmt auch von einem der gängigen Hersteller sein, nur welchem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (8. Mai 2013)

Hier steht das er von Fox ist:
http://2011.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=cadabra


----------



## Fl!p (8. Mai 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Den Fox Dämpfer meinte ich nicht sonst hätte ich ja Fox geschrieben, dafür findest du genug.
> Aber such mal was über den verbauten Dämpfer im Magic Link, der sollte bestimmt auch von einem der gängigen Hersteller sein, nur welchem?



Dann schreib bitte dazu welches Modelljahr dein Cadabra ist oder welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das alle Cadabras nen Fox Dämpfer verbaut  haben.


----------



## Bohli (8. Mai 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß wie professionell die Leute fahren und den Rahmen auf lange Dauer immer höheren Belastungen aussetzen, dann wundert es mich auch nicht das irgendwann das Material sagt: Hab keine Lust mehr.
> 
> Fahre auch Kona und habe seither nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt am Rahmen.


----------



## Bohli (8. Mai 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @_MindPatterns_: Ja du hast ihn fahren sehen? Das ist das typische geschwaffel, einfach mal was gesehen und behaupten! Stell dir mal vor der Typ wäre jetzt gestern bei sich auf dem Hometrail volle Kanne mit dem Vorderrad gegen die Landekante geflogen und dachte sich nichts bei? Ist in deinen Augen dann immernoch der Rahmen bzw. Hersteller schuld!?
> 
> Bei dir tritt einmal wieder der Fall von Kurzsichtigkeit ein! Du siehst etwas, hast keine Fakten, ausser das was du gesehen hast und schließt dir daraus die eigenen Schlüsse!
> Man sollte aber immer erst urteilen wenn man genügend hintergrundwissen hat!


----------



## KonaEurope (10. Mai 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man einen Servicekit online her bekommt für den Kona Dämpfer im Cadabra? Und evtl. mit Anleitung?




Hi!

Es gibt kein offizielle service kit. Ersatz dampfer kann mann bestellen uber dein lokale Kona handler!


----------



## KonaEurope (10. Mai 2013)

extrahottabasco schrieb:


> hallo -
> für meinen soeben gekauften 2010 Kula Supreme benötige ich einen Steuersatz. welcher gehört da rein ?
> 
> danke und gruss




Ein:

  1   1/8" internal


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Ja du verstehst anscheinend nicht? Du sagst selbst du hast ihn nur "gesehen"!! Also weißt du NICHT ob er vlt mal einen massiven Impact hatte!



Jetzt mal locker durch die Hose atmen. Mir ist schon klar, daß ein Rahmen brechen kann, aber wenn ein Rahmen auffällig oft an der gleichen Stelle kaputt geht... und das war sein zweiter Operator Rahmen. Soll jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse daraus ziehen, ich für meinen Teil hab das getan.


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. Mai 2013)

Ja, mag sein das du deinen Entschluss getroffen hast, jener beruht aber nur auf Aussagen von dritter Personen!


----------



## Fichte8 (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren ein Kona Stinky Deluxe Baujahr 06. Jetzt sind bei mir die schwingen (Rocker arm) verbogen und ich würde gern neue kaufen. Nun ist die frage wo. Hab im Netz nichts weiter gefunden zum bestellen. Bin am verzweifeln. Danke im voraus 

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3251/wagw6b5n_jpg.htm


----------



## KonaEurope (10. Mai 2013)

Fichte8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren ein Kona Stinky Deluxe Baujahr 06. Jetzt sind bei mir die schwingen (Rocker arm) verbogen und ich würde gern neue kaufen. Nun ist die frage wo. Hab im Netz nichts weiter gefunden zum bestellen. Bin am verzweifeln. Danke im voraus
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3251/wagw6b5n_jpg.htm




Hi

Ein CMPOBRA13 ist das teil was du haben willst. zu bestellen uber jeder Kona handler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (10. Mai 2013)

Hi KonaEurope ich habe heute eine Delle am Unterrohr meines 2011er Operators endeckt  Kann ich so weiterfahren? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371778?in=set


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Es gibt kein offizielle service kit. Ersatz dampfer kann mann bestellen uber dein lokale Kona handler!



Ah dann schau ich mir das Teil mal an wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Mai 2013)

Fichte8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren ein Kona Stinky Deluxe Baujahr 06. Jetzt sind bei mir die schwingen (Rocker arm) verbogen und ich würde gern neue kaufen. Nun ist die frage wo. Hab im Netz nichts weiter gefunden zum bestellen. Bin am verzweifeln. Danke im voraus



falls du kein original teil suchst: schau mal bei BETD.co.uk, die haben tuning umlenkwippen. 
(evtl. mal über google suchen, manchmal gibts da en fehler beim direkt-eingeben)


----------



## Fichte8 (11. Mai 2013)

Danke Enginejunk, aber leider 

"This item is temporarily out of stock.
Please contact us for more information."


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Mai 2013)

So hier ist die Delle nochmal.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Mai 2013)

Wo?


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Mai 2013)

Fuuuuuu, irgendwie klappt das Einbinden nicht! 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371778


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## Dämon__ (12. Mai 2013)

Bitte schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -jolo- (12. Mai 2013)

Hi , habe ne kurze Frage 
ich bin besitzer eines Kona Stinky von 2009 und nach 2 jahren einsatz steht jetzt ein neuer innenlagerwechsel an......
nun wollte ich fragen welche maße das innenlager beim stinky haben muss?
wäre echt cool wenn sich jemand damit auskennen würde


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Mai 2013)

hast du en stinky oder stinky six? 
ansonsten schauste mal was du fürne kurbel drinhast und dann danach googlen was fürn innenlager passt. 

bei meiner FSA hab ich das auch so gemacht.


----------



## -jolo- (12. Mai 2013)

istn n stinky 2009 also kein six.....
ja da isnoch die serienkurbel verbaut müsste ne raceface ride dh sein....
und momentan nochn race face type x tretlager...
jetzt wollt ich mal schaun was für maße mein neues haben muss...
wollte eig schon beim type x bleibe und blos zum 2013 wechseln....


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Mai 2013)

das mass kannst doch messen? müsste doch die breite des tretlager gehäuses sein.... also am rahmen quasi.


----------



## -jolo- (12. Mai 2013)

ja danke schon mal
ja ne ich wollts noch nich ausbaun ich wolt nurn neues bestelln und versanddauer dann noch mit dem alten überbrücken...
ne hab mal gemessen müsste n 83er sein


----------



## KonaEurope (13. Mai 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Hi KonaEurope ich habe heute eine Delle am Unterrohr meines 2011er Operators endeckt  Kann ich so weiterfahren?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371778?in=set




Also weiterfahren mit die delle sollte gehen, ich wurde aber diese stelle ofter checken wie vorher, auf rissen und ob es stressmarkierungen gibt in der lack. 

Dieses teil vom unterrohr ist doch ziemlich stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe vor mein Dawg durch ein Process DL zu ersetzten. Jedoch will ich mir nur den Rahmen holen, da ich einige Teile weiter verwende.
Frage: Welchen Shimano DM Umwerfer brauche ich fürs Process?
Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich bei 1,72m Körpergröße?

An dieser stelle möchte ich auch mal das Kona Tech Book loben. So detallierte angaben zu den Bikes wünscht man sich vom Hersteller. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum es das TechBook nicht direkt auf der Offiziellen Kona Seite zum downloaden gibt.


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mein Dawg durch ein Process DL zu ersetzten. Jedoch will ich mir nur den Rahmen holen, da ich einige Teile weiter verwende.
> Frage: Welchen Shimano DM Umwerfer brauche ich fürs Process?
> Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich bei 1,72m Körpergröße?
> 
> An dieser stelle möchte ich auch mal das Kona Tech Book loben. So detallierte angaben zu den Bikes wünscht man sich vom Hersteller. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum es das TechBook nicht direkt auf der Offiziellen Kona Seite zum downloaden gibt.




Fl!p! 

Ich wurde mit 1.72m ein M nimmen, der top tube hat dann ein 23.6 inch. 

Umwerfer ist ein E2 (Shimano name) / S3 type (SRAM name). 

Ich soll mal fragen bei die Marketing grouppe ob die Tech Book online kommt. Ist normalerweise nur fur Handler, und kommt auch als hard cover buch. 

Erklarung von verschiedene Direct Mounts: 

*High Direct Mount*-This Direct Mount Derailleur has 1 mounting bolt and a long, vertical ridge on the backside of the derailleur to the left side of the bolt. Shimano derailleurs of this type have a -D suffix (i.e. FD-M770-D) and calls them simply Direct Mount. SRAM calls these High Direct Mount. This has been used by Trek, Gary Fisher, Yeti and other builders.

*E2 Direct Mount-*This Direct Mount Derailleur has 2 mounting bolts, 22.1 mm apart from one another. These mounting holes are NOT flush with one another on the back plate. There is a 5mm offset between them. This direct mount is based on an E-Type front derailleur with the backplate removed and the derailleur mounted directly to the frame. Shimano derailleurs of this type have a -E2 suffix if they do not have a backplate installed or -E if the Back plate is installed (i.e. FD-M770-E2 or FD-M770-E). QBP has decided to keep SKU count to a minimum by only offering the -E derailleurs that can be used both ways. SRAM calls these S3 Direct Mount. The SRAM derailleurs will mount to an E2 Direct Mount frame, but CANNOT be used in conjunction with an E-Type back plate as an E-Type derailleur. 

*S1 Direct Mount*-This Direct Mount Derailleur has 2 mounting bolts, 42.7 mm apart from one another. These mounting holes are flush with one another on the back plate. Only SRAM produces derailleurs to fit this type. This has, to SRAMs knowledge only been used by Specialized. It was primarily used on 2010 Eras, Epics and Stumpjumpers. For 2011, Specialized has started to transition to using the E2 Direct Mount, but some 2011 versions may still use the S1.

*S2 Direct Mount*-This Direct Mount Derailleur has 2 mounting bolts, 22.1 mm apart from one another. These mounting holes are flush with one another on the back plate. Only SRAM produces derailleurs to fit this type. This has been used very sparsely in the industry and is being phased out already by SRAM and QBP.


----------



## alpxx (21. Mai 2013)

Servus KonaEurope, 


hab da mal ne Frage , wie ist das Kona Zeichen auf dem Steuerrohr beim 2012er Operator befestigt . kann man das irgendwie ab bekommen ? 

Gruß,

Alessandro


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Mai 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> Servus KonaEurope,
> 
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage , wie ist das Kona Zeichen auf dem Steuerrohr beim 2012er Operator befestigt . kann man das irgendwie ab bekommen ?
> ...




Spezielle 3m kleber. 

Jep kann mann wegnimmen wann du willst. 

Also, wann du dein bike umlackieren will, beachte das du dein garantie verliert. 
Es gibt in Europa 2 offizielle Kona lackierer, wo mann es lackieren lassen kann ohne die garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## alpxx (21. Mai 2013)

ok danke und was wenn der rahmen nur entlackt wird verliert der dann auch die garantie ? 

also das der raw ist ?


----------



## KonaEurope (21. Mai 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> ok danke und was wenn der rahmen nur entlackt wird verliert der dann auch die garantie ?
> 
> also das der raw ist ?




Ja.

Lack ist da mit ein grund. Nicht nur fur ne schone farbe!


----------



## alpxx (21. Mai 2013)

hmm schlecht weil genau das hatte ich vor ... kann man bei dem ofiziellen kona lakierern den rahmen raw machen lassen ohne das die garantie verfällt ?


----------



## Mo09 (22. Mai 2013)

Hey

ich will bei meinem Kona Stinky Tl 2011 den Dämpfer hinten wechseln. Es soll  ein Rock Shox Vivid R2C mid Tune verbaut werden. die Einbaulänge ist 200mm  und der hub 57mm.

Meine Frage ist jetzt welche Einbaubuchsen/Distanzbuchsen brauch ich dafür?

mfg


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Mai 2013)

Mo09 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich will bei meinem Kona Stinky Tl 2011 den Dämpfer hinten wechseln. Es soll  ein Rock Shox Vivid R2C mid Tune verbaut werden. die Einbaulänge ist 200mm  und der hub 57mm.
> 
> ...




  8mm x   35.5mm   6mm x 22.2mm


----------



## Fl!p (22. Mai 2013)

Tech-Doc sagt: Oben 8mmx35,5mm, Unten 6mmx22,2mm

Edit: Zu Spät, aber richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (22. Mai 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> hmm schlecht weil genau das hatte ich vor ... kann man bei dem ofiziellen kona lakierern den rahmen raw machen lassen ohne das die garantie verfällt ?




Frag mal nach bei www.unlimitedcolors.nl / [email protected]
Die leuten verstehen auch English. Deutsch bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

100% raw sollte nicht gehen, aber Raw mit ein klarlack glaub ich schon. 
Am besten mal fragen an die Spezialisten!


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Tech-Doc sagt: Oben 8mmx35,5mm, Unten 6mmx22,2mm
> 
> Edit: Zu Spät, aber richtig




Haha, 2 minuten unterschied. 

Vielleicht am Eurobike mal ein Kona Trivia quiz machen. Ich glaub du wurdest gut scoren


----------



## Mo09 (23. Mai 2013)

okay. dankeschön =)


----------



## FreerideMo (23. Mai 2013)

Hey 
Ich will mir ein kona entourage zulegen . 
Gibt's Probleme mit dem Rahmen oder hält der auch eine Weile ?


----------



## Fl!p (23. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Ich hab noch kein gebrochenes Entourage gesehen. Ausserdem hast du als Erstbesitzer lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## FreerideMo (23. Mai 2013)

Ja ich weiß . 
Trotzdem kann man doch mal fragen !


----------



## ketis (23. Mai 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Ich hab noch kein gebrochenes Entourage gesehen. Ausserdem hast du als Erstbesitzer lebenslange Garantie.


 @Chris1993  hat seins kaputt gemacht. .... aber er macht auch recht viel damit würde ich sagen.... und scheinbar Problemlos getauscht worden.


----------



## FreerideMo (24. Mai 2013)

ketis schrieb:


> @Chris1993  hat seins kaputt gemacht. .... aber er macht auch recht viel damit würde ich sagen.... und scheinbar Problemlos getauscht worden.



Wie lange ist er denn damit schon Gefahren ?


----------



## ketis (24. Mai 2013)

FreerideMo schrieb:


> Wie lange ist er denn damit schon Gefahren ?



frage ist einfach nur wie 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/98053

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/27033" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27033" target="_blank">Boppard0707</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/98053" target="_blank">Chris1993</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (24. Mai 2013)

Ahoi,

der Rahmen hält eigentlich so ziemlich alles aus  ich weiß auch nicht wie der bei mir gerissen ist bzw. wobei.
Kona hat da einen richtig guten Support, ich hatte innerhalb von einer Woche einen neuen Rahmen  
Laut Kona ist das auch das erste Entourage das gebrochen/gerissen ist 

Also solltest du dir da keine Gedanken machen und dir einfach ein Entourage kaufen, da das so ziemlich der beste Rahmen ist der jemals hergestellt worden ist


----------



## FreerideMo (24. Mai 2013)

Cool danke . 
Wie lange hatest du denn den Rahmen vorher


----------



## FreerideMo (24. Mai 2013)

FreerideMo schrieb:


> Cool danke .
> Wie lange hatest du denn den Rahmen vorher



?


----------



## Chris1993 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte den Rahmen nen 3/4 Jahr.
Als ich bei mir aufm Hometrail fahren wollte ist mir das aufgefallen mit dem Riss. (aber erst nach zwei Abfahrten)


----------



## FreerideMo (24. Mai 2013)

Chris1993 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Rahmen nen 3/4 Jahr.
> Als ich bei mir aufm Hometrail fahren wollte ist mir das aufgefallen mit dem Riss. (aber erst nach zwei Abfahrten) Eine Woche davor bin ich die Bergline gefahren also ist der wahrscheinlich dabei zu bruch gegangen.




Sieht ja schon heftig aus aber naja


----------



## qbi79 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi, habe mir gestern ein neues Kona Entourage von 2012 bestellt (bei dem Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen, 15xx â¬.)

Die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ist M, mit AusrÃ¼stung bringe ich knapp 120kg auf die Waage, jetzt wÃ¼sste ich gerne welche Feder ich fÃ¼r den FOX DÃ¤mpfer brauche und welche fÃ¼r die Domain. Im Web finde auf Anhieb keine extra harte Feder fÃ¼r die Domain mit 170mm(ist die Gabel eigentlich eine 180mm?)

Wenn jemand von Euch so freundlich wÃ¤re mir den entsprechenden Link zu schicken, wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (27. Mai 2013)

Das war aber ein Schnäppchen 
Schau mal hier...


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich besitze ein Kona Tanuki. seit einiger Zeit knackst irgendetwas beim treten. Ich habe alle Lager gefettet und tippe auf mein Innenlager! Es ist noch die original Kurbel + Innenlager verbaut die ja eh nicht sonderlich hochwertig sind. Weiß jemand von euch was für eine Art Innenlager verbaut ist damit ich mir ein geeignetes Werkzeug zur Demontage kaufen kann? 
Vorschläge für den Ersatz?
Freu mich auf eure Antworten!!!
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2013)

hi konaeurope, hab mal ne frage zu den kona rahmennummern. 

gehe ich richtig in der annahme das bei H4L81467 die 4 für das baujahr (also 2004) und das L für die rahmengrösse steht? 

kommt zumindest mit meinem Stinky hin, 2009 und auch L. 

stimmt das so? 

und wofür steht dann das H am anfang? 



grüsse, patrick.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

Hi Jan, bei dir dürfte eine Deore Kurbel verbaut sein, dann wird wohl auch ein solches Lager drinnen sein.


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ne leider nicht! Ich habe keine Aussenschalen!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

was ist es den für ein Baujahr oder kennst du die Kurbel?


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

2012er Baujahr
Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano M391!
Und zum Lager finde ich eben nichts leider!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

dann brauchst du das Lager


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Okay Super Danke!
Bekomm ich das Lager mit einem Kurbelabzieher raus?


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Kunststoffgewinde mal bricht knackt es wieder.
Ich wrde mehr eher gleich eine neue Deore Kurbel mit den
neuen Lagern holen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2013)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Okay Super Danke!
> Bekomm ich das Lager mit einem Kurbelabzieher raus?



Du brauchst ein Innenlagerwerkzeug (Vielzahn)


Am besten mit einem Schnellspanner fixieren.
Auf gehen beide Gewinde jeweils in normaler Tretrichtung !
Erst Linkes dann Rechtes.


----------



## KonaEurope (28. Mai 2013)

Hi Jan, 

Solche arbeit kannst du besser durch dein Lokale handler machen lassen. 
Fur die bessere tretlager brauchst du wieder ein anderes werkzeug, zahlt sich nicht aus um die beiden zu kaufen. 
Nebenbei gibt es bei dein handler auch noch garantie auf die reparatur.


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Perfekt Danke!
Ich wollte mir auf jeden Fall eine neue Kurbel mit Innenlager leisten!
Aber dann setze ich erst einmal mit meinem Händler auseinander!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Okay Super Danke!
> Bekomm ich das Lager mit einem Kurbelabzieher raus?



Dafür brauchst du einen speziellen Schlüssel!


----------



## KonaEurope (28. Mai 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> hi konaeurope, hab mal ne frage zu den kona rahmennummern.
> 
> gehe ich richtig in der annahme das bei H4L81467 die 4 für das baujahr (also 2004) und das L für die rahmengrösse steht?
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick!

Der 4 steht fur das baujahr, also entweder es ist ein 2004-er model oder ein 2005-er model gebaut in ende 2004. 

Check auch der Klassickona page fur modeljahren und farben. 

Der L hat nichts zum tun mit rahmen nummer, und der H .... das ist ein geheime code!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Solche arbeit kannst du besser durch dein Lokale handler machen lassen.
> Fur die bessere tretlager brauchst du wieder ein anderes werkzeug, zahlt sich nicht aus um die beiden zu kaufen.
> Nebenbei gibt es bei dein handler auch noch garantie auf die reparatur.



wenn er es auf Garantie bekommt gebe ich dir Recht aber sonst...
und gibt es echt auch Verschleißteile Garantie bei Kona?
Dann muss ich mal schnell meinen ganzen Antrieb tauschen lassen.


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Gerade beim OnlineShop angerufen! Die meinten, dass ich keine Chance habe da auf Verschleißteile keine Garantie wirksam wird?
Das ist echt bitter, weil ich mit dem Bike höchsten 500km gefahren bin! Mit dabei waren nicht mal harte Sachen sondern fast ausschließlich kleine Waldwege! Natürlich ist es keine hochwertige Kurbel aber naja...
Schade eigentlich!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

war doch klar, ist aber überall so. Kauf dir lieber gleich eine vernünftige Kurbel mit Lager. Die SLX hat das beste P/L Verhältnis.
Werkzeug ist auch nicht so teuer, oder besorge es dir bei einem Freund.


----------



## Django1985 (28. Mai 2013)

Das ist ein guter Plan! Dank Dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2013)

danke @kona europe. 

also müsste es ein 2005er sein, weil das Cowan gab es ja erst 2005, oder? 
nur komisch das die farbe nicht stimmt, der rahmen ist kupfer (copper) müsste aber orange sein. 


p.s.: die klassickkona seite ist echt ein guter tip, kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## suspender (4. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen,
bin seit letzter woche stolzer besitzer eines nagelneuen kona entourage 2012 
ist das erste bike das ich mir neu gekauft hab.
was mich wundert ist die wirklich lange sattelstütze!
soll die wirklich 350mm lang sein? hab die erstmal 50mm gekürzt und es kommen nochmal min. 50mm runter.

die verbaute feder des dämpfers (350x2.8) ist denke ich für meine gewicht von ca. 78kg inkl. Helm etc. genau richtig, was denkt ihr?
ist alleine nicht zu messen und meine freundin rollt immer mit den augen wenn ich mit dem zollstock winke 

mit der gabel ganz ähnlich, hier kommt mir der SAG allerdings recht hoch vor für eine medium gabel.

gibts hier fahrer in meiner gewichtsklasse? und wenn ja was fahrt iht?
danke und gruss

edit: ich fahr die M rahmengrösse und bin 1,78m gross


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Juni 2013)

also die Sattelstüze ist eig. immer zu lang  Besser als zu kurz  kenne aber keinen der sie nicht gekürzt hat.


----------



## Phoenix183 (4. Juni 2013)

Sers,
ich hab die Sattelstüze bei meinem Entourage auch gekürzt, aber nur um 40 mm, wie kurz kann man sie denn machen ohne das das Hinterrad anschlägt ?

lg


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Juni 2013)

So weit ich weiß so weit das sie voll versenkt so 7,5cm von der Klemme absteht


----------



## suspender (4. Juni 2013)

super, danke schon mal!
was sagt ihr denn zu gewicht (78kg) vs. dämpfer-feder und gabel (medium feder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Juni 2013)

hmh, also am operator würde sie passen, denke daher das die ohne probs bei dir auch locker passt, bei der Gabel aber würde ich evtl mal schauen wie du zurecht kommst und falls du es eher Progressiv magst die härtere einbauen oder ein zwei Spacer mehr fahren Wenn du was nicht weißt einfach fragen 
Gruß Max


----------



## suspender (4. Juni 2013)

@Max
danke für die schnelle antwort.
hab mich bisher nicht getraut federgabeln zu tunen.
versteh ich das richtig das man spacer in die federkammer packen kann um die feder weiter vor zu spannen?
büsst man dann nicht federweg ein?

top support hier, danke!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2013)

also ob deine gabel bzw. dämpfer passt ist ganz einfach. 

vollgepackt aufs bike, an der wand abstützen, 2-3mal tief durchwippen und dann in fahr-position stehen bleiben, dann messen. 

ich messe immer an der schraube der sattelklemme und vorn an der unterkante vom steuerrohr. is ne sache von 30sek. (meine dame is auch immer genervt)


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Juni 2013)

suspender schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> bin seit letzter woche stolzer besitzer eines nagelneuen kona entourage 2012
> ist das erste bike das ich mir neu gekauft hab.
> was mich wundert ist die wirklich lange sattelstütze!
> ...




Gratulieren mit dein neue Entourage! 

Bei alle Kona's sind die gabel feder und dampfer feder auf rahmengrosse abgestimmt, also sollte passen fur dein gewicht und korpergrosse. 

Gib auch der gabel mal ein paar ausfahrten, da wann diese nagelneu ist, ist er immer harter. 

Sattelstutzen sind mit 350mm immer ein bisschen lang, aber verlangern geht schwieriger wie kurzer machen! 

Happy trails!


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Juni 2013)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Gerade beim OnlineShop angerufen! Die meinten, dass ich keine Chance habe da auf Verschleißteile keine Garantie wirksam wird?
> Das ist echt bitter, weil ich mit dem Bike höchsten 500km gefahren bin! Mit dabei waren nicht mal harte Sachen sondern fast ausschließlich kleine Waldwege! Natürlich ist es keine hochwertige Kurbel aber naja...
> Schade eigentlich!!!




Schade, aber nein wir (und kein andere marke) gibt garantie auf verschleissteilen.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2013)

_@ Konaeurope,_ gibts schon bilder vom 2014er Entourage? 

grüsse, patrick.


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Juni 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> _@ Konaeurope,_ gibts schon bilder vom 2014er Entourage?
> 
> grüsse, patrick.




Leider noch kein bilder!!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2013)

hm, mist. werd dann wohl doch noch warten...


----------



## Django1985 (5. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder eine kleine frage
Ich habe mir jetzt eine xt kurbel mit octalink gekauft!
Jetzt brauch ich dafür ein passendes octalink innenlager!
Mein altes vierkant lager hatte eine achslänge von 123mm!
Diese länge gibt es jetzt aber leider nicht beim octalinklager!
Nur 126mm oder 121mm!
Welches soll ich nehmen?
Bei meinem lager war ein spacer auf der kettenkurbelseite!
Freu mich auf eure hilfe!!!


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. Juni 2013)

Wie lang/dick war der Spacer denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (5. Juni 2013)

1-2 mm


----------



## Django1985 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo weiß jemand welche kettenlinie das kona tanuki 2012 hat?


----------



## KonaEurope (6. Juni 2013)

Ich frag mal nach fur die kettenlinien. 
morgen antwort!


----------



## Django1985 (6. Juni 2013)

Super danke!!


----------



## Constrictor (6. Juni 2013)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, welche dämpferbuchsen ich für den operator Rahmen 2013 brauche?? Dämpfer ist Fox van R


----------



## Fl!p (7. Juni 2013)

Oben 8mm x 22,2mm Unten 8mm x 22,2mm Schrauben Beide M8, 40mm


----------



## Constrictor (7. Juni 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## KonaEurope (7. Juni 2013)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Hallo weiß jemand welche kettenlinie das kona tanuki 2012 hat?



Also offizelle reply von Doug, der designer: 

_Chainline is measured from the centerline of the frame to the center of the  middle chainring if it is a triple crank.  The bike is drawn to take a 44.32/22t  combination with a 47.5mm chainline.  Depending on the crank you can probably  push the cranks out to 49 or 50mm C.L. without too much of a problem.  Does that  help?_


----------



## Fl!p (10. Juni 2013)

@KonaEurope

Ich war gerade bei meinem Kona-Händler um mir einen Process DL Rahmen in M zu bestellen. Leider keine meher da.  Wird es nochmal welche geben oder muss ich auf 2014 warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (11. Juni 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_
> 
> Ich war gerade bei meinem Kona-Händler um mir einen Process DL Rahmen in M zu bestellen. Leider keine meher da.  Wird es nochmal welche geben oder muss ich auf 2014 warten?




Hey! 

Ich kann dir ein 2013 Process in Orange in M organisieren...


----------



## Fl!p (11. Juni 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich kann dir ein 2013 Process in Orange in M organisieren...



Danke, aber Orange gefällt mir nicht so. Der Aufwand den Rahmen nach Holland zum umlackieren zu schicken wäre mir auch zu groß.

Gibt es schon Info's zu den 2014er Modellen? Farbe z.B. oder muss ich auf den Kona Bicycles Launch warten?


----------



## Robster01099 (11. Juni 2013)

Hi KonaEuropa,

hier noch eine weitere Frage zum Entourage 2014... ich gehe stark davon aus das die Geometrie des Rahmes ähnlich dem des Operator sein wird nur eben mit einer Singlecrown Gabel. Sind bereits die Farben bekannt?! Da beim Operator die Wahl auf schwarz/orange bzw. grün gefallen ist würde mich schon sehr interessieren welches Lackkleid sie dem Entourage verpassen?! Allerdings muss ich zugeben das wohl nix an das 2013er mit dem matt metallic look heran kommt. Schön schlicht und dezent. Von daher werd ich es wohl auch im Juli ordern 

Bin gespannt ob ein paar meiner Fragen evtl. beantwortet werden können 

Rgds
-R


----------



## nistu (12. Juni 2013)

Benötige ich bei einem Gabelwechsel auf Tapered an einem Operator 2013 nur einen neuen Gabelkonus(welchen?), oder muss ich den unteren Teil vom Steuersatz tauschen?


----------



## suspender (12. Juni 2013)

hallo,
hab auch eine frage an KonaEurope:
hab gesern zum dritten mal mein Entourage 2012 ausgeritten. Naja und wie es dann halt mal passiert hab ich mich auch hingelegt.
Nichts heftiges, Waldboden alles gut.
Setz mich also wieder aufs Rad und guck ob alles funtioniert und da seh ich das der Bremshebel rechts total verbogen ist! Wie gesagt Waldboden! Da ist nicht mal ein Kratzer dran aber das Ding ist voll krum.
Naja dann halt geguckt ob nicht noch was defekt ist, schalt mal auf die grösseren Ritzel da springt die kette über das grösste Ritzel und landet zwischen Kassete und Hinterrad! Anscheinend ist das Schaltauge auch krum!
Geht das wirklich so schnell das sich Bremshebel und Schaltauge verbiegen???

Und viel wichtiger: Weiss jemand wo ich Ersatz bekomme (Schaltauge+Hebel für Bremshebel Code R 2011 müsste das sein)? Wie gesagt, die Bremse funktioniert noch, "lediglich" der Hebel ist krum.

Danke im Voraus,
Gruss


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juni 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Hi KonaEuropa,
> 
> hier noch eine weitere Frage zum Entourage 2014... ich gehe stark davon aus das die Geometrie des Rahmes ähnlich dem des Operator sein wird nur eben mit einer Singlecrown Gabel. Sind bereits die Farben bekannt?! Da beim Operator die Wahl auf schwarz/orange bzw. grün gefallen ist würde mich schon sehr interessieren welches Lackkleid sie dem Entourage verpassen?! Allerdings muss ich zugeben das wohl nix an das 2013er mit dem matt metallic look heran kommt. Schön schlicht und dezent. Von daher werd ich es wohl auch im Juli ordern
> 
> ...




Kann leider nichts sagen uber 2014, kann dir nur sagen kauf ne sonnebrille fur die farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juni 2013)

nistu schrieb:


> Benötige ich bei einem Gabelwechsel auf Tapered an einem Operator 2013 nur einen neuen Gabelkonus(welchen?), oder muss ich den unteren Teil vom Steuersatz tauschen?




Also, du hast ein normale 1 1/8er gabel, und willst umrusten nach ein Tapered? 

Mit der standard verbaute FSA Orbit 57B headset, kannst du ein andere 'headset bottom race' verbauen, und dann funktioniert diese. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher fur das artikelnummer, aber die FSA customer service konnte dir dabei weiter hilfen!


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juni 2013)

suspender schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab auch eine frage an KonaEurope:
> hab gesern zum dritten mal mein Entourage 2012 ausgeritten. Naja und wie es dann halt mal passiert hab ich mich auch hingelegt.
> Nichts heftiges, Waldboden alles gut.
> ...




Hey!

Tut mir leidt zu horen von dein sturz! 

Waldboden oder nicht, sogar ein kleine sturtz kann grosse schaden bringen. 

Wichtig ist nicht weiter zu fahren mit die krumme hebel, und sicher nicht zuruck biegen! 
Alu last sich nicht biegen, und soll sicher brechen. Dann hast du ein grosseres problem...

Ersatzteilen gibt es naturlich uber dein lokalen Kona Handler! 

http://www.konaworld.com/dealers.cfm

Der kann die teilen korrekt montieren und auch mal schauen ob vielleicht andere teilen beschadigt sind.


----------



## suspender (12. Juni 2013)

Danke KonaEurope!
Schön das ihr immer direkt zur stelle seid.

ich hab jetzt ein schaltauge von NSB bestellt und den hebel von der code r auch.
montage sollte ja kein problem sein, mach ich dann selber.
angeblich sollen die NSB stabiler sein als die OEM, kannst du was dazu sagen?


----------



## nistu (12. Juni 2013)

Danke, Kona Europe!


----------



## Robster01099 (13. Juni 2013)

> Kann leider nichts sagen uber 2014, kann dir nur sagen kauf ne sonnebrille fur die farbe.


 
Da nützt auch die Oakley Straight Jacket nix, die ich sowieso immer auf dem Rad auf habe ^^


----------



## fuschnick (13. Juni 2013)

Ist der Entourage Rahmen auch für alle Gabeln mit 180mm, z.B. Totem, freigegeben?


----------



## SG-Rider (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Kona Stinky TL 2011 und will ein paar bessere Komponenten dran bauen. Dabei dachte ich auch an einen größeren Federweg. Also Kurz, kann man von 160 mm vorne/hinten auf 170mm vorne/hinten problemlos umrüsten? Ach und der Gabelschaft, brauche ich eine Tapered?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## KonaEurope (14. Juni 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Ist der Entourage Rahmen auch für alle Gabeln mit 180mm, z.B. Totem, freigegeben?




180 wurde gehen aber ist nicht ideal. Die geometrie andert sich, was nicht nur die lenkwinkel flacher macht aber auch der tretlager hoher. 
Bike sollte sicher nicht besser fahren. 
Es ist viel besser um die gabel tunen zu lassen auf gewicht und fahrstil.


----------



## KonaEurope (14. Juni 2013)

SG-Rider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein Kona Stinky TL 2011 und will ein paar bessere Komponenten dran bauen. Dabei dachte ich auch an einen größeren Federweg. Also Kurz, kann man von 160 mm vorne/hinten auf 170mm vorne/hinten problemlos umrüsten? Ach und der Gabelschaft, brauche ich eine Tapered?
> 
> ...










NEIN. 

Mann kann nicht die federweg ändern von dein bike. Dann ist es nicht mehr gewärleistet unter garantie, und die geometrie ändert sich so, das dein bike schrecklich fahrt. 

Die kinematic stimmt dann nicht mehr, tretlager wird riesig hoch und rahmen teilen konnen in kontakt kommen mit einander beim einfederen. 
Einfach ein bessere Dampfer, mit bessere tuning hilft viel mehr und zum beispiel ein Gute laufradsatz macht auch ne riesen unterschied.


----------



## SG-Rider (14. Juni 2013)

Haha ok ok,

mit dem Dämpfer versteh ich ja. Eine Größere Federgabel ist aber auch nicht möglich? Also vorne von 160 mm auf 170 mm?
Oder sollte ich mir wenn ich wirklich mehr Federweg will eine anderes Bike kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (14. Juni 2013)

SG-Rider schrieb:


> Haha ok ok,
> 
> mit dem Dämpfer versteh ich ja. Eine Größere Federgabel ist aber auch nicht möglich? Also vorne von 160 mm auf 170 mm?
> Oder sollte ich mir wenn ich wirklich mehr Federweg will eine anderes Bike kaufen?




Die 10mm mehr macht ja fast kein unterschied. Du erreichst viel mehr, mit ein gute federgabel abstimmung und zum beispiel ein satz Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 er reifen zu montieren fur ein bessere grip bei runter fahren.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juni 2013)

kann ich bestätigen was jarno schreibt. mit ner 180er gabel wirkt das bike nervös, trotz passendem tuning auf mein gewicht und fahrstil.  kauf dir lieber ne 160er oder 170er lyrik air, die richtig eingestellt und en gescheiten dämpfer im heck, da wirst happy... 

p.s.: wennde mehr laufruhe willst, hinten ne weichere druckstufe einstellen...


----------



## Fl!p (14. Juni 2013)

Irgendwann kommt ein Bike auch an seine Grenzen. Wenn ihr dann mehr Laufruhe haben wollt mÃ¼sst ihr schon auf Entourage oder Operator umsteigen. Geht zu eurem Kona HÃ¤ndler und sahnt zusÃ¤tzlich den 200â¬ Ticket To Ride Gutschein ab!


----------



## Fl!p (19. Juni 2013)

@KonaEurope

Sind die Schrauben für die Dropouts vom Dawg 2009 Standartschrauben die ich auch Baumarkt bekomme oder sind das Spezialschrauben? Die sind bei mir trotz gutem Werkzeug und Drehmomentschlüssel langsam rund und wenn die nicht richtig angezogen sind knackt es beim treten...


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2013)

Nach knappen 600km ist das Hauptlager meines Satori hinüber. Beim Zerlegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstreben nicht gerade sind, sondern ein wenig durchhängen. Das gehört so oder?


----------



## suspender (21. Juni 2013)

hi,
ich frag einfach mal hier.
hab mir an meinem entourage einen bremshebel verbogen. werd den jetzt tauschen und muss die avid code r dann auch noch entlüften.
weiss jemand welche bremsflüssigkeit avid da von anfang an einfüllt?
DOT 4 oder 5.1?
will ungern mischen...
bzw. macht das was aus wenn man mischt?

danke im voraus,
gruss


----------



## bjoernsen (24. Juni 2013)

suspender schrieb:


> hi,
> ich frag einfach mal hier.
> hab mir an meinem entourage einen bremshebel verbogen. werd den jetzt tauschen und muss die avid code r dann auch noch entlüften.
> weiss jemand welche bremsflüssigkeit avid da von anfang an einfüllt?
> ...




die Avid Code R hat serienmäßig DOT 5.1 drin. Mischen sollte das man das bessser nicht.


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juni 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_
> 
> Sind die Schrauben für die Dropouts vom Dawg 2009 Standartschrauben die ich auch Baumarkt bekomme oder sind das Spezialschrauben? Die sind bei mir trotz gutem Werkzeug und Drehmomentschlüssel langsam rund und wenn die nicht richtig angezogen sind knackt es beim treten...




Mann kann standard schrauben benutzen. Es gibt ja schonen bei die qualitäts eisenhandel.


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juni 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Nach knappen 600km ist das Hauptlager meines Satori hinüber. Beim Zerlegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstreben nicht gerade sind, sondern ein wenig durchhängen. Das gehört so oder?



Brings mal vorbei bei dein Kona handler, und dann einreichen mit bilder, rahmen nummer usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich da Lust drauf hätte, dann hätte ich das längst in einen Karton geworfen und zu dem Versandhändler geschickt, von dem es kommt. Das Lager kann ich selbst wechseln. Ich will nur wissen, ob die Sitzstreben eventuell leicht nach unten durchhängend gehören, dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen und kann fahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen nur unten gebogen, dann soll das so!


----------



## gnss (25. Juni 2013)

Fotos können ja manchmal täuschen, in diesem Fall sind die Streben wie mir von einem anderen Besitzer bestätigt wurde tatsächlich leicht gebogen, falls sich nochmal jemand die Frage stellt.


----------



## philipp7586 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Kona Fahrer,

kann mir jemand einen Bike Koffer oder Transporttasche für das Operator empfehlen?
Plane eine Reise nach Portugal und würde gerne mein Bike mitnehmen.

Bikekarton scheidet aufgrund des Handlings aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Juni 2013)

schau mal bei rose-versand, die haben ne schöne tasche, laufräder werden in 2 extra taschen verpackt und dann mit in die grosse. finde ich ganz praktisch.


----------



## Entourage86 (30. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen. 
Hab da mal ne frage an die Entourage und Operater fahrer.
Die Rahmen sind baugleich bis auf den hinterbau inkl wippe- richtig? Jo!
Aufnahmepunkte des hinterbaus auch gleich- richtig? Kp...wer weiß es?
Rein theopraktisch könnte man doch nen Operator hinterbau mit dem vom Entourage tauschen oder? 
Bräuchte mal euren Rat. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulimausi (1. Juli 2013)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo Kona Fahrer,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Bike Koffer oder Transporttasche für das Operator empfehlen?
> Plane eine Reise nach Portugal und würde gerne mein Bike mitnehmen.
> ...



Ich finde das Evoc Bike Travel Bag sehr gut.

http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/bike-travel-bag.html

Da müßte eigentlich auch ein Operator reinpassen.

Ich selbst habe noch keine Flugreise damit unternommen, nur Bahnreisen, mir selbst ist die Tasche aber von jmd. empfohlen worden, der schon damit geflogen ist.

Die Tasche kostet regulär 340 . Man kriegt sie gelegentlich aber auch günstiger.


----------



## Jarno (1. Juli 2013)

Die Evoc tasche ist super! Operator passt auch drin.


----------



## KonaEurope (1. Juli 2013)

Entourage86 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> Hab da mal ne frage an die Entourage und Operater fahrer.
> Die Rahmen sind baugleich bis auf den hinterbau inkl wippe- richtig? Jo!
> Aufnahmepunkte des hinterbaus auch gleich- richtig? Kp...wer weiß es?
> ...




Nein ist nicht gleich, kann mann nicht tauschen.


----------



## Fl!p (1. Juli 2013)

Die Dakine Bike Bag gibt es auch noch. Ein Kumpel ist mit dem Teil nach Whistler. Taugt also.


----------



## Ennoo (2. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin, hatte wieder geplant den Lack meines Operators im Winter neu zu machen allerdings hab ich gelesen das der Garantieanspruch auf den Rahmen bei einem normalen Lackierer dann erlischt. 

Hat Kona Vertragslackierer wo man sein Bike hingeben kann ohne das dieser Garantieanspruch verloren geht ? Denn es soll ja wieder gut aussehen .

Wenn es welche gibt dann würde ich mich über Adresse freuen.

MFG Ennoo


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, wie würde ein 241mm langer Dämpfer im Entourage den Lenkwinkel verändern? Um wieviel Grad steiler machen?


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juli 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Moin, hatte wieder geplant den Lack meines Operators im Winter neu zu machen allerdings hab ich gelesen das der Garantieanspruch auf den Rahmen bei einem normalen Lackierer dann erlischt.
> 
> Hat Kona Vertragslackierer wo man sein Bike hingeben kann ohne das dieser Garantieanspruch verloren geht ? Denn es soll ja wieder gut aussehen .
> 
> ...



ja, kona hat lackierer. der nächste ist in holland wenn ichs noch richtig weiss. die adressen hatte jarno irgendwo hier gepostet, benutz mal die suche, irgendwo hier stehen die.


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2013)

moinsen, war gestern biken und habe en drop von ca. 3m höhe gemacht (nicht ins flat). 
nunja, dabei ist mein stinker komplett durchn federweg gerauscht, was erstmal ungewöhnlich war (noch nie passiert), hab mir dabei aber nix gedacht und bin richtung heimwärts. 

im stadtpark viel mir dann aber auf, das der hinterreifen am sattelrohr schliff, das sollte ja wohl nich sein oder?  

bike isn stinkx six 2009, dämpfer FOX DHX 5.0, anschlagpuffer etc. is serie im dämpfer und den fahre ich auch schon en jahr, reifen sind muddy mary 2.5. 

wie gesagt, das ist doch nicht normal oder? hab unten mal 2 bilder angehangen wo man die spuren sieht.

kann da jemand was darüber sagen?



grüsse, patrick.


----------



## bjoernsen (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Kann man beim Operator die Lager zwischen Hinterbaustreben und Wippe selbst
 Austauschen? 

Gruß
 Björn


----------



## hxf (8. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen, welche Dämpferabstimmung würdet Ihr fürs Entourage 2012 empfehlen? Ist der Hinterbau progressiv angelenkt, wie beim Operator? Danke für Info & viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Moin, hatte wieder geplant den Lack meines Operators im Winter neu zu machen allerdings hab ich gelesen das der Garantieanspruch auf den Rahmen bei einem normalen Lackierer dann erlischt.
> 
> Hat Kona Vertragslackierer wo man sein Bike hingeben kann ohne das dieser Garantieanspruch verloren geht ? Denn es soll ja wieder gut aussehen .
> 
> ...




Die leute von http://www.unlimitedcolors.nl/ machen es wie du es haben will, ohne die Kona Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man beim Operator die Lager zwischen Hinterbaustreben und Wippe selbst
> Austauschen?
> ...



Kann vielleicht schon aber es ist emfehlenswert es durch ein profi machen zu lassen. 

Wann du mit diese lagertausch dein rahmen beschadigt, ist es kein garantie und selber schuld. Wann dein handler da ein beschadigung macht, soll er es richten / tauschen usw. 

Vielleicht kannst du mal zuschauen wie er es macht, dann weisst du bescheid fur die nachste mal.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

wuestenrennmaus schrieb:


> Hallo, wie würde ein 241mm langer Dämpfer im Entourage den Lenkwinkel verändern? Um wieviel Grad steiler machen?




Nein. Nicht tun. 
Kein langere dampfer montieren. Garantieverlust und dein Entourage fahrt nicht mer gut.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

hxf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, welche Dämpferabstimmung würdet Ihr fürs Entourage 2012 empfehlen? Ist der Hinterbau progressiv angelenkt, wie beim Operator? Danke für Info & viele Grüße!



Die kurve ist am anfang progressiv, und wird dann ziemlich linear.
Vorspellbar und einfacher zu tunen wie ein supre progressive kurve.


----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> moinsen, war gestern biken und habe en drop von ca. 3m höhe gemacht (nicht ins flat).
> nunja, dabei ist mein stinker komplett durchn federweg gerauscht, was erstmal ungewöhnlich war (noch nie passiert), hab mir dabei aber nix gedacht und bin richtung heimwärts.
> 
> im stadtpark viel mir dann aber auf, das der hinterreifen am sattelrohr schliff, das sollte ja wohl nich sein oder?
> ...



Mit bestimmte felgen reifen combo's kann es sein das am ende der federweg der reifen ansteht am sitzrohr oder sattel aber nur wann es mit gewalt bis zum ende der federweg kommt. 

Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr dampfung geben am dampfer.


----------



## stepenv (9. Juli 2013)

@KonaEurope:

Welches Bike würdest du für die Einsatzzwecke empfehlen, Bikeparkeinsätze nicht ausgeschlossen? Ich bin am überlegen mir ein neues zu holen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29660

gruß
stepenv


----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2013)

stepenv schrieb:


> @_KonaEurope_:
> 
> Welches Bike würdest du für die Einsatzzwecke empfehlen, Bikeparkeinsätze nicht ausgeschlossen? Ich bin am überlegen mir ein neues zu holen.
> 
> ...




Process / Process DL. 

Bei mehr wie 5 mal im jahr bikepark sollte ich investieren in ein extra bikepark machine wie Entourage oder Operator. 

Vielleicht 2 reifensatzen, 1 fur AM / Enduro und ein set double ply 2.5er Minion Super Tacky fur bikepark / alpen trails.


----------



## stepenv (9. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Denn wird es wohl das Entourage werden,  da die Bikeparkeinsätze in der nächsten Zeit zunehmen werden 

gruß


----------



## Ennoo (10. Juli 2013)

stepenv schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Denn wird es wohl das Entourage werden,  da die Bikeparkeinsätze in der nächsten Zeit zunehmen werden
> 
> gruß



Solltest du wirklich öfter in einem Bikepark unterwegs sein die nächsten Jahre dann rat ich dir zum Operator den ndas Entourage kommt shcnell an seine grenzen bei nur 170mm Federweg....

Habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Operator gekauft( gebraucht) und ist nur geil damit die berge runter zu ballern und sollte es wirklich zu brüche gehen kannst garantie anspruch einlösen sofern du sie auf dich übertragen lässt. Dafür brauchst du original rechnung vom händler und rahmennummer, mit der du dein bike dann auf der kona HP regestrieren musst.
 
Wie gesagt für das geld eines neuen entourage bekommst ein gutes kona operator auch wenn es gebraucht ist.

MFG Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (10. Juli 2013)

Die lifetime warranty ist nur fur erstbesitzer!
Also nicht ubertragbar beim verkauf von ein gebrauchtrad. 


Ich personlich finde reine federweg weniger wichtig. 
Die geo ist super, und die kurze kettenstreben am Entourage machen es sehr agil und spielerisch. Ideal fur bikeparks, wo meistens anliegern und man made jumps auf die strecken sind. 

Nur beim reines DH gebrauch, DH racing und wann du neben in der alpen wohnt ist ein Operator sinnvol.

Siehe auch :

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Argument-For-Long-Travel-Bikes-Opinion-2012.html


----------



## stepenv (10. Juli 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Solltest du wirklich öfter in einem Bikepark unterwegs sein die nächsten Jahre dann rat ich dir zum Operator den ndas Entourage kommt shcnell an seine grenzen bei nur 170mm Federweg....
> 
> Habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Operator gekauft( gebraucht) und ist nur geil damit die berge runter zu ballern und sollte es wirklich zu brüche gehen kannst garantie anspruch einlösen sofern du sie auf dich übertragen lässt. Dafür brauchst du original rechnung vom händler und rahmennummer, mit der du dein bike dann auf der kona HP regestrieren musst.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ennoo,

ich glaube das Entourage passt am besten, dass Operator ist mir dann doch zu viel und der Downhillspezi möchte ich (noch) nicht werden, erstmal möchte ich vorwiegend Spaß haben.
Und ob es ein neues oder gebrauchtes wird kann auch noch nicht sagen. Trotzdem Danke für deine Einschätzung.


gruß
stepenv

P.S.: Suche gutes gebrauchtes Entourage


----------



## Freeridefreund (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein Kona Stinky von 2010 in braun ich würde gerne wissen welchen isg (kettenführung) standart der rahmen hat ob das isg 03 oder 05 ist


----------



## KonaEurope (11. Juli 2013)

Freeridefreund schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein Kona Stinky von 2010 in braun ich würde gerne wissen welchen isg (kettenführung) standart der rahmen hat ob das isg 03 oder 05 ist




Wir haben der ISCG 05 chainguide mounts. 
Nachmessen geht auch!


----------



## null-2wo (11. Juli 2013)

kann man im scrap (2006) eine 185mm-bremsscheibe verbauen? sie passt zwar rein, aber der rahmen vibriert stark beim bremsen. oder habe ich nur eine schlechte scheiben-belag-kombination?


----------



## ketis (11. Juli 2013)

Alle schrauben fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (11. Juli 2013)

ja, das wäre zu einfach. ich mach zur zeit viele viele km mit dem bike, das wird oft gecheckt.

edith: komm grad ausm keller. 
bremse: (shimano br-m525) alle schrauben fest.
Scheibe: shimano center lock 185mm, nieten & verschraubung fest.
achse fest, nabe läuft bisschen rauh aber spielfrei.


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juli 2013)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ja, das wäre zu einfach. ich mach zur zeit viele viele km mit dem bike, das wird oft gecheckt.
> 
> edith: komm grad ausm keller.
> bremse: (shimano br-m525) alle schrauben fest.
> ...




Bremspackungen schon getauscht?
Originale Shimano verbaut oder gunstige version?


----------



## philipp7586 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ist es möglich am Opterator 2012 eine SingleCrown Gabel wie 66 oder Totem einzubauen, oder muss ich Angst haben, dass diese bei zu starkem Lenkeinschlag an den Rahmen stoßen?


----------



## lister_yu (14. Juli 2013)

hintere steckachse kona operator

hab heute leider meine steckachse am operator geschrottet (imbus abgedreht). hat von euch jemand einen tipp wo ich eine neue steckachse bestellen kann?

bin für jeden hinweis dankbar, weil ich die achse schnell ersetzen müsste


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2013)

wohl bei einem kona-Händler?
oder bei einem bikeladen fragen ob die steckachse vom nabenhersteller kommt?


----------



## alpxx (14. Juli 2013)

kannst direkt Ã¼ber deinen hÃ¤ndler bestellen .... is mir auch passiert ... kostet 69â¬


----------



## bjoernsen (15. Juli 2013)

lister_yu schrieb:


> hintere steckachse kona operator
> 
> hab heute leider meine steckachse am operator geschrottet (imbus abgedreht). hat von euch jemand einen tipp wo ich eine neue steckachse bestellen kann?
> 
> bin für jeden hinweis dankbar, weil ich die achse schnell ersetzen müsste



guckst Du hier:

https://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=Axle-#-5

65 Euro


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juli 2013)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es möglich am Opterator 2012 eine SingleCrown Gabel wie 66 oder Totem einzubauen, oder muss ich Angst haben, dass diese bei zu starkem Lenkeinschlag an den Rahmen stoßen?




Kann aber schau auf der Axle to Crown distanz. 
Wann diese zu kurz wird, ist die lenkwinkel zu steil!


----------



## HardwarePro (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Kona,

welche Abstriche muss beim Cadabra vom 2010 im Vergleich zum 2012 machen? Natürlich es betrifft nur den Rahmen, nicht die Kompronente. 

Soweit bin ich mit meiner Recherge gekommen.

- Beim 2012 Modell die Gabel hat flacheren Winkel
- 2010 Modell max. Reifenbreite 2,25?
- Beim MagicLink Feder ist beim 2012 geschlossen, beim 2010 siehts wie eine Feder aus.

Mfg


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juli 2013)

HardwarePro schrieb:


> Hallo Kona,
> 
> welche Abstriche muss beim Cadabra vom 2010 im Vergleich zum 2012 machen? Natürlich es betrifft nur den Rahmen, nicht die Kompronente.
> 
> ...




Hey!

Also beim 2012er model ist:

der tretlager niedriger
hat es ein G3 link, mit luft shock statt die stahlfeder
Flachere lenkwinkel
kurzere kettenstreben
hinterrad hat  142*12mm steck achse, statt 9mm Quick Release.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardwarePro (15. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es mit der Reifenhöhe aus?

Danke


----------



## philipp7586 (15. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Kann aber schau auf der Axle to Crown distanz.
> Wann diese zu kurz wird, ist die lenkwinkel zu steil!



Totem und 66 (180mm) haben beide 3 mm weniger.
Beeinflusst das nur das Fahrverhalten oder auch die Stabilität bzw. Garantie?


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Juli 2013)

Hey Ihr Satori Fahrer: Welche Übersetzung(en) fahrt Ihr an Euren Schönheiten? Versuche mir gerade einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen, welche Umbauten noch anstehen, wenn mein Dreambike ankommt....


----------



## Restart (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Kona,

Fahre den Stinky TL Rahmen und habe einen fast neuen Rock Shox Monarch RL bekommen. 
Welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich für den Dämpfer?
Habe deine antworten gelesen Wie zum Beispiel M8 x 35,5.
Rock shox hat aber nur Buchsen in  M8x35 oder M8x36


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Juli 2013)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Totem und 66 (180mm) haben beide 3 mm weniger.
> Beeinflusst das nur das Fahrverhalten oder auch die Stabilität bzw. Garantie?




Garantie ist ok fur diese anderung, Fahrverhalten wird nur ganz wenig beinflusst.


----------



## KonaEurope (22. Juli 2013)

Restart schrieb:


> Hallo Kona,
> 
> Fahre den Stinky TL Rahmen und habe einen fast neuen Rock Shox Monarch RL bekommen.
> Welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich für den Dämpfer?
> ...





35 / 22 sollten auch gehen.


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich hätte eine Frage zum Entourage. Hab es mir in Größe M bestellt. Welche Federn sind in diesem Fall verbaut? Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer?
Passt das für 75 kg? Oder muss ich mir weichere bestellen? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## suspender (23. Juli 2013)

hab ein entourage 2012 in m.
bin 1,78m bei 75kg (+ Ausrüstung).
bei mir passt das perfekt! SAG vorne/hinten, alles perfekt!


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Juli 2013)

Jo ist heut schon gekommen. Kleine Runde gedreht..scheint zu passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suspender (23. Juli 2013)

viel spass damit. ich hab welchen


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juli 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Jo ist heut schon gekommen. Kleine Runde gedreht..scheint zu passen




Feder und gabel feder sind immer angepasst fur das durchschnittgewicht von der fahrer grosse. 
Sollte normalerweise passen, und nicht vergessen das dein gabel und dampfer am anfang ein bisschen harter sind, da sie neu sind.


----------



## BejayMTB (25. Juli 2013)

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte oder Empfehlungen zum Umrüsten der Easton Vice 29er Laufräder (z.B. vom Satori) auf Tubeless? Welche Felgenbandbreite/welches Kit?
Merci!


----------



## KonaEurope (26. Juli 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte oder Empfehlungen zum Umrüsten der Easton Vice 29er Laufräder (z.B. vom Satori) auf Tubeless? Welche Felgenbandbreite/welches Kit?
> Merci!



Also mit ein Notubes kit vielleicht?


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2013)

Es gibt von verschieden Anbietern dieser Kit´s, achte darauf das es für deine Felgenbreite ist, und die Hersteller Angaben beachten beim Montieren.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juli 2013)

Darum geht es ja. Notubes hat z. B. Yellow Tape mit 21 und 25 mm. Ein Allmountainkit und ein CC. Ich dachte hier hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen oder überhaupt schon mal die Konvertierung dieser Felgen versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Also mit ein Notubes kit vielleicht?



Sehr hilfreich, danke.


----------



## BleibTapfer (28. Juli 2013)

Welchen Luftdämpfer würdet ihr für das Entourage empfehlen ? 
Ich hab jetzt mitn Vivid Air geliebäugelt. 
In welchem Tune müsste ich den nehmen ? Oder gibt Andere die besser funktionieren ?


----------



## bikesurfer75 (2. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe jetzt auch n Entourage bekommen in der Grösse M.
Jetzt hab ich ne Frage:
Reicht die 350er Feder für mein Gewicht oder sollte ich mir eine härtere Feder zu legen? Mein Gewicht liegt bei fahrfertigen 95 kg
Wenn ja welche?

danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## KonaEurope (2. August 2013)

bikesurfer75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich habe jetzt auch n Entourage bekommen in der Grösse M.
> Jetzt hab ich ne Frage:
> Reicht die 350er Feder für mein Gewicht oder sollte ich mir eine härtere Feder zu legen? Mein Gewicht liegt bei fahrfertigen 95 kg
> ...




Hej!

Also mit 95kg wurde ich schauen fur ein 400er feder.


----------



## philipp7586 (2. August 2013)

Welche Achse hat das CoilAir 2010 am Hinterrad?
12x ...?


----------



## KonaEurope (2. August 2013)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> welche achse hat das coilair 2010 am hinterrad?
> 12x ...?



135!


----------



## gaggb (2. August 2013)

Hallo Kona Team!
Welche Luftdämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen für ein Kona Coiler Primo 2005; Einsatz Leicht Allmountain l?? 
Tausend Dank!


----------



## KonaEurope (2. August 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Hallo Kona Team!
> Welche Luftdämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen für ein Kona Coiler Primo 2005; Einsatz Leicht Allmountain l??
> Tausend Dank!




Ganz ehrlich, wurde ich nichts mehr investieren in ein bike von 2005...
Fast 9 jahre alt! 

Die neue Precept DL bringt dir wieder auf der neueste standard mit 650b laufrader, luft federung vorne und hinten, 142*12 steck achse usw...


----------



## gaggb (2. August 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wurde ich nichts mehr investieren in ein bike von 2005...
> Fast 9 jahre alt!
> 
> Die neue Precept DL bringt dir wieder auf der neueste standard mit 650b laufrader, luft federung vorne und hinten, 142*12 steck achse usw...


 

Hallo!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Aber da ich bereits *ALLE*  Komponenten ersetzt habe (bis auf den Dämpfer) kommt leider nicht in Frage ein Neues Bike zu kaufen.

Könntet ihr mir trotzdem doch noch eine Empfehlung geben?? (gerne Rock Shox)


----------



## MartinSR (2. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich Hab bei dem Angebot von CRC zugeschlagen und mir ein Entourage (non-dlx) von 2012 in M bestellt. Die Größe ist für mich mit 1,87m wahrscheinlich grenzwertig, aber L gab's halt nicht mehr für den Preis. Mal schauen, wies passt.

Falls es passt, muss ich Federn von Gabel und Dämpfer tauschen, da ich fahrfertig auf 100 kg komme. Welche Federn brauche ich da und wo bekomme ich die? Ist der tausch für einen durchschnittlichen Schrauber machbar? Hab mal gesucht, passen die Federn?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18129_Ersatzfeder-Domain-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19781_Stahlfeder-fuer-DHX---Van-R-190-200mm-.html

Hatte bisher nur Luftelemente 

was empfehlt ihr zum Rahmenschutz? Jemand nein tipp für ne gute Schutzfolie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. August 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Aber da ich bereits *ALLE*  Komponenten ersetzt habe (bis auf den Dämpfer) kommt leider nicht in Frage ein Neues Bike zu kaufen.
> 
> Könntet ihr mir trotzdem doch noch eine Empfehlung geben?? (gerne Rock Shox)



Aloah,

mein 2006er CoilAir ziert mittlerweile ein 2010er (vielleicht auch 2011er) Monarch in M/M. So viel bin ich das Bike nicht gefahren, aber den Alpen-X letztes Jahr hat er sehr gut überstanden 
Kannst auch meinen DHX Air 5.0 haben, der braucht aber einen Service, da er Öl verloren hat...


----------



## gaggb (2. August 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> 
> mein 2006er CoilAir ziert mittlerweile ein 2010er (vielleicht auch 2011er) Monarch in M/M. So viel bin ich das Bike nicht gefahren, aber den Alpen-X letztes Jahr hat er sehr gut überstanden
> Kannst auch meinen DHX Air 5.0 haben, der braucht aber einen Service, da er Öl verloren hat...



Hallo!

Vielen Dank! Ich melde mich per PN


----------



## BleibTapfer (4. August 2013)

Moin, welche Buchsen brauch ich für einen Vivid Air für das Entourage von 2012 ?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Robster01099 (4. August 2013)

Servus,

mittlerweile bin ich jetzt selbst Besitzer eines Kona Entourage...
Ich wollte mal in Erfahrung bringen in wie weit sich der Umbau des Kettenblattes bemerkbar macht, beim 2013er Modell ist ist 34t Kettenblatt verbaut. Wie man bei Kona auf der Seite sehen kann ist beim 2014er Entourage jetzt ein 36t Kettenblatt verbaut.

Falls jemand sich da auskennt bitte mal melden?!

D&G
-R


----------



## MartinSR (6. August 2013)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich Hab bei dem Angebot von CRC zugeschlagen und mir ein Entourage (non-dlx) von 2012 in M bestellt. Die Größe ist für mich mit 1,87m wahrscheinlich grenzwertig, aber L gab's halt nicht mehr für den Preis. Mal schauen, wies passt.
> 
> ...



Kann mir niemand helfen? Wenn ich den Stroke des Dämpfers irgendwo rausfinden würde, könnte ich mir die Feder ja auch selbst berechnen. Allerdings hab ich da noch keine Infos gefunden


----------



## suspender (6. August 2013)

@MartinSR: gute wahl, hab das selbe 
bin allerdings nur 1,78m und 80kg "beladen" daher passen die verbauten elemente gut
bei mir.
berechnen kannste hier
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

du brauchst auf jeden fall ne 2.80er feder
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22651_Stahlfeder-fuer-DHX---Van-R-216-222mm-.html

laut dem rechner ne 400er

mit der gabel weiss ich leider auch. kam hier schon öfter auf die frage da es nur 160mm oder 180mm gibt....

gruss


----------



## MartinSR (6. August 2013)

@_suspender_

Dankeschön für den link. Wird die 400er mal bestellen. Was ist denn serienmäßig drin? Eine 350?

Ich such mal noch weiter, vielleicht finde ich irgendwo ne aussage zur gabel


----------



## suspender (6. August 2013)

serienmässig isses ne 350x2.80
steht das auf deiner nich drauf?


----------



## MartinSR (6. August 2013)

Ist leider noch unterwegs 
Ich will aber Mitte August in den Bikeurlaub und wenn das Kona rechtzeitig kommt, darf es noch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. August 2013)

@KonaEurope
Kannst du mir sagen, was ich in das Tanuki am besten für einen Dämpfer baue? Also welchen Tune verwendet ihr beispielsweise beim RP2?

Fahrergewicht 60 kg

Der ürsprüngliche Dämpfer (Kona/Fastrax AF2) ist bockig und scheint Luft zu verlieren...


----------



## keks15 (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte an mein Unit Modell 2013 eine Schaltung verbauen. Dafür brauche ich ein Ausfallende mit Schaltauge. Ich habe mich im Netz schonmal umgesehen.

https://shop.konaworld.com/eu/products.php?product=CMPHCC--Sliding-right-side-dropout,-Geared#

Ist das das richtige Modell?

Grüße


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. August 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand die Drehmomente fürs Entourage nennen?
Vor allem interessiert mich im Moment das Drehmoment der Klemmschraube für die hintere Achse?

Dank im Voraus


----------



## Fl!p (15. August 2013)

Beim Operator wird die hintere Achese mit 10nm festgeschraubt. Die Klemmschraube mit 1nm. Die kannste also auch leicht mit der Hand anziehen. Ich nehme mal an beim Entourage sind es die gleichen Drehmomente.


----------



## Skeletor23 (16. August 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Beim Operator wird die hintere Achese mit 10nm festgeschraubt. Die Klemmschraube mit 1nm. Die kannste also auch leicht mit der Hand anziehen. Ich nehme mal an beim Entourage sind es die gleichen Drehmomente.



ok, danke


----------



## Buuu (17. August 2013)

Halloooo  

Ich hab mal ne Frage wegen der RockShox Domain bzw.  Fox Van R !

ich habe den rahmen in größe S und wiege ca. 75 kg mit helm, rüstung und anderen schnickschnack sicher um die 80 Kg herum. wenn ich die federgabel stark beanspruche dann ist der gummiring ca. 1 bis 2 cm vorm anschlag. 

brauch ich jetzt ne stärkere feder ? sollte ich im dämpfer auch die feder tauschen ? da ist eine 300 feder drinnen. 

vielen dank und lang lebe KONA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. August 2013)

ist doch optimal  wenn es dann mal noch gröber wird hast du ja noch 2cm Luft.


----------



## Buuu (18. August 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> ist doch optimal  wenn es dann mal noch gröber wird hast du ja noch 2cm Luft.



hab halt die sorge das wenn ich jetzt schon 15 cm verböllert habe die 2 cm. auch nicht viel mehr dämpfen -_- und kaputt machen will ich auch nix an meinem rad :O


----------



## Dämon__ (18. August 2013)

so lange die Gabel nicht durch schlägt ist alles ok, wenn du eine stärkere Feder bei deinem Gewicht verbaust dann verlierst du nur an Performance und verschenkst unnötig Federweg.


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. August 2013)

Sie sollte sogar auf der ruppigste und federwegsraubenden Strecke einmal sanft durschlagen


----------



## Buuu (22. August 2013)

tjo bin jetzt einiges herum gehüpft und hab mich überall runtergestützt wo es ging und es passt immer noch n finger rein hmm................ GEILES TEIL 

man dankt für die antwort


----------



## Entourage86 (23. August 2013)

Mahlzeit.
Frage an Kona Europe ^^
Wo finde ich Angaben über die einbaulänge meines Kona Entourage? 
Bzw weiß jemand ob die ebl von Lyrik und Totem identisch sind?

Grüße


----------



## gasgas03 (23. August 2013)

Lyrik 160mm FW = 545mm
Lyrik 170mm FW = 555mm
Totem 180 mm FW = 565mm
Alle Angaben zu finden auf http://www.sram.com/rockshox

Unter http://konaworld.com/entourage.cfm finde ich Einbaulänge Gabel 555mm


----------



## Entourage86 (23. August 2013)

Bedankt dafür.
Ja *******, bekommt man die totem auf die gleiche ebl gebastelt?  
Grüße


----------



## Fl!p (23. August 2013)

Die geringere Einbaulänge könntest du nur noch durch Reduzieren des Federwegs erreichen. Aber warum unbedingt eine Totem? Wegen 10mm mehr Federweg? Steifigkeit?


----------



## Entourage86 (23. August 2013)

Wie reduziert man den federweg denn sodass die ebl geringer wird. Mit spacer schrumpft der federweg aber ebl bleibt die selbe. Könnte evtl ne totem haben für gutes Geld. Mir gehts um die Robustheit 10mm sind mir latte. Brauch nur 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuestenrennmaus (24. August 2013)

Der 1cm mehr an Einbauhöhe ist ca. 0,5 Grad. Ob man das spürt, bzw. das Entourage dann unfahrbar wird?? Wenn die Front zu hoch kommt, kann man ja mehr Spacer rausnehmen, oder einen flacheren Lenker kaufen. Traveln, bei der Lyrik SoloAir mit Spacern möglich, ob es für die Totem welche gibt?


----------



## Entourage86 (24. August 2013)

Merken tut man es nicht aber wieso soll ich das Material unnötig belasten, auch wenn es nur 0,5 Grad sind. Jeder rät mir davon ab und klingt auch logisch.
Sonst hätte ich schon längst eine dran. Halte mich also an die von Kona vorgegebene EBL fürs Entourage.
Deswegen muss ich mir die totem zurecht schneiden ^^

Tauchrohre einkürzen? Wenn ich das vernünftig gespannt bekomme, dachte ich an fräsen mittels Scheibenfräser (wegen Genauigkeit) 

Mitm rohrschneider kann ich mich nicht im 1/100 Bereich bewegen

Need help


----------



## Entourage86 (24. August 2013)

Yiha. Jetzt wird getravelt ohne schneiden sägen und drehen.


----------



## Seneca02 (24. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleineres Problem mit meinem Satori (2012). Und zwar schleift das Hinterrad an den "Sitzstreben", wahrscheinlich bei härter gefahrenen Kurven. Das Laufrad hat eigentlich keinen Seitenschlag und der Hinterbau hat auch kein Spiel und im unbelaseten Zustand sind min 5mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Was meint ihr kommt das vom Flex im Hinterbau oder vom Flex im Laufrad?
Ach ja der Schnellspanner ist auch bombenfest


----------



## 1210 (25. August 2013)

Hallo! Hab bei meinem stab deluxe 2010er rahmen einen riss entdeckt.
unten, am vorderteil der schwinge.

kannst du mir bitte sagen ob diese schwinge passt? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/kona-chain-stay-dh/rp-prod71858
stab 2010, mit dope system.

mfg


----------



## ketis (25. August 2013)

Chainstay sind die kettenstreben.  Wenn du aber sagst die wippe sei gerissen, also das lange weiße teil dann brauchst du ne neue wippe.

Und wenn du einen Händler in deiner nähe hast würde ich mit dem bike zu ihm zwecks Garantie/kulanz.....stab sollte doch eh schon  lebenslang Garantie haben.


----------



## 1210 (25. August 2013)

hoppla, ja meine die chainstay..danke 
ich bin leider nicht der erstbesitzer,also wirds mit garantie schwer werden.
schaun mer mal..


----------



## Restart (25. August 2013)

Wollte mich Kurz bei KonaEurope für den schnellen und super Support bedanken.
Dank dir Bike fertig und fetzt. Einfach schnafte.


----------



## bikesurfer75 (28. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich wollte mich gerne bei Kona Europe für die schnelle Antwort auf die Feder Frage bedanken. Die Empfehlung war top und hab jetzt richtig Spass mit meinem Entourage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesurfer75 (28. August 2013)

Hallo. Ich hätte da jetzt aber noch eine Frage. Kann ich am Entourage hinten auch eine 200mm Scheibe verbauen oder ist der Rahmen dafür nicht freigegeben?

 Danke für eure Mühe
 Thorsten


----------



## Skeletor23 (29. August 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand die Drehmomente fürs Entourage nennen?
> Vor allem interessiert mich im Moment das Drehmoment der Klemmschraube für die hintere Achse?
> 
> Dank im Voraus




Klemmschraube 1NM...kann das vielleicht offiziell bestätigt werden.
Irgendwie findet man dazu garnix!


----------



## Fl!p (29. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9520810&postcount=640


----------



## Ennoo (30. August 2013)

Moin Leute wollte mal fragen welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer beim Kona Operator hat und was man max an länge reinbauen kann.

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## florian1996 (30. August 2013)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand in sein progress z.b rock shox vivid r2c eingebaut hat und ob das überhaupt geht und wie sich das fährt ???
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## alpxx (31. August 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Leute wollte mal fragen welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer beim Kona Operator hat und was man max an länge reinbauen kann.
> 
> Gruß Ennoo



der operator hat nen 241 einbaumaß ... man sollte auch so einen wieder einbauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ennoo (31. August 2013)

alpxx schrieb:


> der operator hat nen 241 einbaumaß ... man sollte auch so einen wieder einbauen ...



241 x ??? Hub ? Welche größe hat der hub ?


----------



## mcclovin (1. September 2013)

wo kann ich ein schaltauge für mein 2013 process kaufen?


----------



## BejayMTB (1. September 2013)

www.schaltauge.de

Die haben so ziemlich alles. Ansonsten probier bei HiBike, die haben auch jede Menge Kona Schaltaugen.


----------



## gnss (1. September 2013)

Die Buchsenmaße für das Satori sind jeweils 21.84x8mm oder?


----------



## XCosser (1. September 2013)

Hey Leute hab hier einen Operator FR von 2011 stehen wo der Freilauf hängt. es handelt sich um einen Formula SL 12x150, hat den schon mal einer von euch zerlegt? wenn ja könnt ihr mir mal ne kurze Anleitung eintippen. danke!


----------



## Buuu (8. September 2013)

hallooooo

hätte ne frage hab das kona entourage 2012 model in S. jetzt hab ich mir meins schaltwerk zerstört grml................ welches sram x7 brauch ich ? es gibt 3 käfig größen S, M und L. würde auch ne kette auf reserve haben wollen welche würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen ?

mfg 
der KONA schaltwerk destroyer xD


----------



## Ennoo (8. September 2013)

Buuu schrieb:


> hallooooo
> 
> hätte ne frage hab das kona entourage 2012 model in S. jetzt hab ich mir meins schaltwerk zerstört grml................ welches sram x7 brauch ich ? es gibt 3 käfig größen S, M und L. würde auch ne kette auf reserve haben wollen welche würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen ?
> 
> ...



Würde zu einem Kurzen Käfig raten wenn du vorne ein kettenblatt fährst was eigentlich standart bei dem entourage ist  also Größe S=Small. *Oder kurzem käfig* musst mal gucken welche bezeichnung bei deinem verkäufer verwendet wird.

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## exbonner (9. September 2013)

Habs mir jetzt auch bei crc bestellt bei dem Preis. 

Ich muss zu meinem Hometrail auch ein paar Kilometer fahren und teilweise mit gemäßigter Steigung bergauf, daher hab ich mir die Reverb (31,6 / 380mm / 125mm) bestellt. 

Kann mir jemand grob sagen, wie lang der Sattelschaft ist?


----------



## Dämon__ (9. September 2013)

XCosser schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab hier einen Operator FR von 2011 stehen wo der Freilauf hängt. es handelt sich um einen Formula SL 12x150, hat den schon mal einer von euch zerlegt? wenn ja könnt ihr mir mal ne kurze Anleitung eintippen. danke!



Da stellt sich die Frage welcher Freilauf verbaut ist?
Bau das Teil mal aus und schau dir an ob die Feder noch in Ordnung ist, meistens liegt es daran...


----------



## Mescalero (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir soeben ne RockShox Revelation RCT3 (tapered) bestellt und den Honzo Rahmen 2013.

Meine Frage: Welchen Steuersatz nimmt man am besten? Wer kann was empfehlen???

Dank und Gruß

P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mescalero (10. September 2013)

Hallo? Jemand da, der mit bei meiner Frage helfen kann? Bin durch Suche im Internet leider noch nicht schlauer geworden 

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2013)

Wo liegt dein Problem?
Das du tapered brauchst ist klar, sollen wir jetzt irgend welche empfehlen?
So was z.b.


----------



## euro910 (10. September 2013)

Moin,
kann dir leider auch nicht helfen Philipp,
hätte aber selbst ne Frage
Möchte meinem Tanuki ne reverb spendieren, welche Befestigungsclipse für die Leitung brauch ich denn da am Oberrohr (Schraubenloch m Gewinde)






die weiterführende Befestigung am Oberrohr sollte c-Clip sein, oder?
wenn jemand Bezeichnung oder Bezugsqelle hat, gerne her damit  

mfg
Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2013)

Du musst halt die Einpresstiefe deines Steuerrohres beachten!
Schieblehre raus und messen...


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2013)

euro910 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann dir leider auch nicht helfen Philipp,
> hätte aber selbst ne Frage
> Möchte meinem Tanuki ne reverb spendieren, welche Befestigungsclipse für die Leitung brauch ich denn da am Oberrohr (Schraubenloch m Gewinde)
> ...



Dort musst du nicht unbedingt was dran schrauben, bei der Stütze ist noch eine Halterung für die Sattelstütze dabei die du an den Rahmen schraubst, das reicht völlig.


----------



## euro910 (10. September 2013)

Danke
du meinst bestimmt das hier, oder





und die weiterführende Befestigung am Oberrohr entlang einfach mit einem c-Clip ca. in der mitte befestigen, kommt mir aber etwas wenig vor, oder ??

mfg
Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2013)

genau das Teil, also bei mir am Cadabra reicht das völlig, ich denke wenn du an der Schraube noch eine Befestigung machst wird der Knick zu stark, bei mir rutsch die Leitung schön nach vorne und macht gar keinen Knick, so fand ich es am besten.
Du kannst ja beides mal probieren.


----------



## euro910 (10. September 2013)

alles klar, werd ich machen
mal sehen wo ich den c-clip herbekomm ..


----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2013)

die gibts bei ebay, in das gewinde kommt ne ringöse, also die schelle die auf der anderen seite den schaltzug fixiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2013)

ich hätte da aber auch gleich noch 2 fragen, kann mir einer ne eloxierbude empfehlen wegen dem ganzen rahmen? Kenne bis jetz nur elox-münchen und easy-elox. Und 2., weiss einer bei wem kona die rahmen herstellen lässt in taiwan?


----------



## Zonenrider (10. September 2013)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir soeben ne RockShox Revelation RCT3 (tapered) bestellt und den Honzo Rahmen 2013.
> 
> ...


Den original verbauten Steuersatz von FSA No.10/No. 7B/44 kann ich nicht empfehlen, nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung =Müll.
Ich habe mir bei Reset Racing den Flatstack A und Flatstack 9 bestellt.
Schau Dir auf deren Seite einfach mal die Teile an


----------



## BejayMTB (13. September 2013)

Welchen Umwerfer brauche ich, wenn ich den originalen am Satori 2012 ersetzen will? Direct Mount ist klar, aber High Clamp, Low Clamp? Spec 1, 2, 3? (Bottom pull ist auch klar...)

Danke!


----------



## Ennoo (13. September 2013)

Bin mit Steuersätzen von Acros immer gut vorran gekommen nie probleme gehabt, dass lassen die sich aber auch bezahlen .



Mescalero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir soeben ne RockShox Revelation RCT3 (tapered) bestellt und den Honzo Rahmen 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2013)

Jepp, danke für die Tipps. Hab mir einen von Hope bestellt.

Grüße

P.


----------



## Zonenrider (14. September 2013)

Zonenrider schrieb:


> Den original verbauten Steuersatz von FSA No.10/No. 7B/44 kann ich nicht empfehlen, nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung =Müll.
> Ich habe mir bei Reset Racing den Flatstack A und Flatstack 9 bestellt.
> Schau Dir auf deren Seite einfach mal die Teile an



Ich habe jetzt von Reset Racing oben den Flatstack K und unten den Flatstack 9 eingebaut. Dadurch brauchte ich die Schaftlänge der Gabel nicht zu verändern. Vor allem bleibt der Schaft in einer langen Führung, insbesondere da dass Steuerrohr relativ kurz für die lange Gabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinSR (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab mein Entourage von 2012 auf 10-fach umgerüstet. Dazu habe ich die 10-fach XT-Kassette + Kette sowie Saint Schaltwerk und Hebel verbaut. Die grobe Einstellung habe ich schon hinbekommen, allerdings bin ich noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

Folgendes Problem bestand: 
Das Schalten lief am Montageständer relativ gut, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim Rückwärtstreten im kleinsten Gang (größtes Ritzel) die Kette im 3 Zahnkränze runtergesprungen ist. Bei genauerer Betrachtung der Kettenlinie konnte ich nachvollziehen, warum  
Die Kette war in dieser Konfiguration ziemlich schief. Ich hab deshalb die Kurbel abgebaut und die Spacer von Kurbel und Kettenführung entfernt. 
Beim Zusammenstecken hatte ich dann natürlich etwas Spiel an der Kurbel. Deshalb habe ich jetzt einfach den Kurbelspacer auf der linken Seite zwischen Kurbel und Lager angebracht. Kann man das so machen?

Mit dem Kettenlauf bin ich immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Beim rückwärtstreten in den größten 2-4 Gängen (kleinste Ritzel) "hüpft" die Kette gelegentlich etwas (ca. alle 1/4-Umdrehung vom Ritzelpaket). Wenn man sich die Kettenlinie wieder anschaut, dann sieht es so aus, als wäre die Kurbel jetzt etwas zu weit am Rahmen für diese Ritzel. Das Hüpfen konnt vermutlich durch kurzen Kontakt zwischen Kette und Ritzel des nächst kleineren Gangs (nächst größeres Ritzel).
Wie rüstet man korrekt auf 10-fach um? Gibt es hierfür etwa ein alternatives Spacerset mit dünneren Scheiben? Ich hab schon google bemüht, allerdings kann ich mit der Kurbelangabe von Kona ("FSA Moto FR") nicht wirklich was finden.

Danke schonmal


----------



## BejayMTB (16. September 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Welchen Umwerfer brauche ich, wenn ich den originalen am Satori 2012 ersetzen will? Direct Mount ist klar, aber High Clamp, Low Clamp? Spec 1, 2, 3? (Bottom pull ist auch klar...)
> 
> Danke!



Nochmal die Frage, welche Umwerfer ich verbauen kann. Geht generell jeder Direct Mount, Bottom pull oder muss ich noch etwas beachten (S1-3. High Clamp, Low Clamp, whatever...)?

Danke!


----------



## Enginejunk (17. September 2013)

kann dir nicht direkt helfen, aber jarno (kona europe) hat lange nix geschrieben. Ich hoffe es is nix passiert.


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

baue gerade ein Kona Stinky JR (mit Rahmen von 2003?) fuer meinen Grossen auf.
Bin auf ein kleines Problem (ist eigentlich ein zu grosses Wort dafuer) gstossen:
Die Bremsleitung für hinten verläuft auf dem Oberrohr. Die "Klemmen" sind aber viel zu gross, d.h. die Leitung haelt nicht fest. 
Ich möchte aber ungern mit Kabelbindern um das ganze Oberrohr arbeiten, bzw. direkt an den Klemmen sind leider keine Schlitze, um dort einen Kabelbinder anzubringen.
Wie kann ich die Bremsleitung festklemmen?
irgendjemand eine Idee?

vielen Dank und viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (17. September 2013)

Hi
Ich will die Feder an meinem 12er Entourage wechseln, dazu bräuchte ich aber die Einbaulänge. Kennt die einer?
Btw: Es ist noch der Standard Van R verbaut.
Danke!


----------



## MartinSR (17. September 2013)

222mm


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (17. September 2013)

Toll, die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## suspender (18. September 2013)

@wintermute
kannst du nicht vor und hinter der zu Grossen leitungsklemme zwei kabelbinder auf die Leitung packen? sollte das hin und her rutschen der Leitung auch verhindern, auch wenn's vielleicht nich besonders chic is....


----------



## ketis (18. September 2013)

Gewebeband in der farbe der leitung um die Leitung wickeln.....hält bei meinem stinky schon ewig in der schelle.


Original waren da so hartplastik spacer dabei....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. September 2013)

ketis schrieb:


> gewebeband in der farbe der leitung um die leitung wickeln.....hält bei meinem stinky schon ewig in der schelle.
> 
> 
> Original waren da so hartplastik spacer dabei....



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> baue gerade ein Kona Stinky JR (mit Rahmen von 2003?) fuer meinen Grossen auf.
> Bin auf ein kleines Problem (ist eigentlich ein zu grosses Wort dafuer) gstossen:
> ...



http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KF086

Kannst du natürlich auch woanders kaufen, aber das sind die Teile, die du suchst.


----------



## wintermute (19. September 2013)

ketis schrieb:


> Gewebeband in der farbe der leitung um die Leitung wickeln.....hält bei meinem stinky schon ewig in der schelle.
> 
> 
> Original waren da so hartplastik spacer dabei....



Hoi,
Gewebeband...
manchmal kommt man einfach nicht auf die einfachsten dinge...
Danke fuer den Tip

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (19. September 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KF086
> 
> Kannst du natürlich auch woanders kaufen, aber das sind die Teile, die du suchst.



Hoi,

danke, ich habe jetzt in einem anderen Onlineshop aehnlich Dinger gefunden.
jetzt muss ich nur noch zwischen Gewebeband und diesen Röhrchen entscheiden.

Viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Enginejunk (21. September 2013)

röhrchen, optisch eleganter.


----------



## Feanor90 (24. September 2013)

Hat das Precept ne ISCG Aufnahme ?


----------



## Mo09 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

und zwar wollte ich meinen Kona Stinky tl eine neue Kettenführung verpassen. welche ISCG Aufnahme hat der Rahmen. 03 oder 05?

danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## ketis (5. Oktober 2013)

Mo09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> und zwar wollte ich meinen Kona Stinky tl eine neue Kettenführung verpassen. welche ISCG Aufnahme hat der Rahmen. 03 oder 05?
> 
> danke schonmal für Antworten



Sollte iscg 05 sein.


----------



## Mo09 (5. Oktober 2013)

okay danke


----------



## Djan1983 (10. Oktober 2013)

hallo!
habe ein kleines problem! fahre ein brandneues kona entourage mit einer  rock shox domain federgabel! nun habe ich nach einigen fahrten  festgestellt, dass die federgabel im schaft ein wenig spiel hat und  wackelt, was beim fahren auch deutlich spürbar war.

bei neuen bikes muss sich das material wohl erst setzen und es ist normal, dass der steuersatz nachgestellt werden muss. 

genau das habe ich auch gemacht indem ich die obere schraube locker  gedreht habe, genauso die seitlichen schrauben am vorbau, nachgezogen  bis das spiel weg war und dann alles wieder fest gezogen.

das blöde ist nur, dass ich das ganze prozedere nun schon 10 mal machen musste, weil die gabel immer weider spiel hatte....

ist das normal? wie lange dauert es bis sich die gabel wirklich gesetzt hat? 
und was mache ich, wenn das problem nicht verschwindet? es kann ja nicht  sein, dass bei einem brand neuen bike der steuersatz defekt ist oder?

habe jetzt auch schon einen der spacer auf den vorbau gebaut und drauf die kappe des steuersatzes geschraubt...ich bilde mir ein, dass es ein wenig besser geworden ist aber wirklich verschwunden ist das problem immer noch nicht, der steuersatz muss regelmäßig festgestellt werden, das nervt gewaltig, habe jetzt überlegt ob ich mir einen hussefeldt vorbau draufbauen soll vielleicht macht es das besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djan1983 (10. Oktober 2013)

keine antwort vom kona support? ))


----------



## ketis (10. Oktober 2013)

Du löst aber zuerst die schrauben am vorbau und ziehst dann die obere fest?


----------



## Djan1983 (10. Oktober 2013)

ja genau, ich löse die schrauben am vorbau , dann zieh ich die ahead schraube fest bis kein spiel mehr da ist und zieh den vorbau fest. nach einigen fahrten wieder das gleiche :-(


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Oktober 2013)

hast du mal geschaut ob der konus korrekt auf die gabel geschlagen ist? also die untere lagerschale aufm gabelschaft.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Oktober 2013)

Bissel LockTide auf die Ahead-Schraube?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Oktober 2013)

was soll das bitte bringen?
Schau erst mal nach ob du nicht schon die Kralle hoch gezogen hast, evtl. ist ja Fett im Schaft, dort wo die Kralle ist sollte keins sein! Wenn dort welches ist sprühe Bremsenreiniger rein und probiere das ganze nochmal. 
Wenn gar nix hilft muss eine neue Kralle rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sich die Schraube durch die Vibrationen aus der Kralle dreht, kann das schon helfen. Muss nicht, aber kann. Und schaden tut es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Oktober 2013)

Nein, weil die Vorbauschrauben trotzdem die ganze Klemmkraft übernehmen (müssen)!


----------



## Djan1983 (11. Oktober 2013)

also der gabelkonus sitzt korrekt, da ist nichts! fett  ist auch nicht an der kralle, werd mal bremsreiniger reinsprühen....was sagt den der kona support dazu?


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Oktober 2013)

sind auch die lagerschalen korrekt und komplett eingepresst?


----------



## Djan1983 (14. Oktober 2013)

ja denke ja doch....wie gesagt das bike ist neu


----------



## Feanor90 (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Konasupport ist seit einiger Zeit abwesend so scheint es mir....


----------



## Benjoo1980 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey Djan, ich bin zwar nicht der Kona-Support aber ich versuche es mal =) Erstmal muss ich fragen wieso du nicht zum Händler bist wo du das Bike gekauft hast? Falls das zu weit ist oder sonst irgendwie nicht passt; Hast du seitliches Spiel oder ist das Spiel nach oben und unten wenn du gefahren bist? Du sagst das du die Aheadschraube festziehst bis kein Spiel mehr da ist, d.h. wenn du das gemacht hast wackelt erstmal nichts mehr?

Man sollte sie so fest anziehen das sich der Schaft/Lenker immer noch ganz frei und ohne Kraftaufwand  bewegen kann, evtl. hast du da einfach zu wenig angezogen. Denn wenn für dich fühlbar kein Spiel mehr da ist kann es sein das die ganzen Teile noch nicht 100% ineinander liegen, bei der Fahrt arbeitet das natürlich alles und dann kann sich ein halber Millimeter schon wie mehr anfühlen. 

Der Steuersatz kann NATÜRLICH, obwohl neu, schon kaputt sein, wäre zwar selten kommt aber vor. Ein anderer Vorbau wird wahrscheinlich nichts bringen ausser das du dich nochmal ärgerst.

Schreib uns bitte erstmal ob das seitliches oder Höhenspiel ist, ob es Geräusche aus der Gegend macht wenn du den Lenker bewegst und check mal wie enginejunk geschrieben hat ob die Lagerschalen richtig eingepresst sind, das sieht man ja von aussen gut ob die gerade drin sitzen oder ob du das unterschiedliche Spaltmaße hast. Schau dir auch mal die Lager im Steuersatz von aussen an(also nicht die Lager öffnen aber den Vorbau mal abnehmen) ob du da Unregelmäßigkeiten, Schmutz oder Dellen entdecken kannst und sag uns dann nochmal Bescheid. Bilder helfen evtl. auch;Sprich Bilder vom Vorbau, Steuersatz, oberer Teil der Gabel.

Gruss Ben


----------



## Djan1983 (14. Oktober 2013)

danke vorab für die mühe Benjoo1980!
also das spiel ist nicht seitlich sondern nach vorn und hinten spürbar. die lagerschalen sehen für mich in ordnung aus, kein dreck, unebenheiten etc. fotos vom vorbau etc sind in meinem profil einsehbar! bin heute noch mal ein paar runs gefahren und konnte feststellen, dass kein spiel mehr vorhanden ist. aber die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass das nicht unbedingt so bleiben muss...wenn das spiel wieder kommt bin ich echt ratlos...
die ahead schraube habe ich schon recht fest angezogen. also nicht zu fest, der lenker konnte immer ohne mühe bewegt werden, glaube nicht, dass die schraube zu locker sitzt...
ob ich den gabelschaft kürzen sollte?
und zum händler bin ich nicht gegangen, weil ich das bike bei cahinreactioncycles gekauft habe und die sitzen in irland...hab echt keine lust das bike im karton nach irland zu schicken :-(


----------



## Benjoo1980 (14. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> danke vorab für die mühe Benjoo1980!
> also das spiel ist nicht seitlich sondern nach vorn und hinten spürbar. die lagerschalen sehen für mich in ordnung aus, kein dreck, unebenheiten etc. fotos vom vorbau etc sind in meinem profil einsehbar! bin heute noch mal ein paar runs gefahren und konnte feststellen, dass kein spiel mehr vorhanden ist. aber die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass das nicht unbedingt so bleiben muss...wenn das spiel wieder kommt bin ich echt ratlos...
> die ahead schraube habe ich schon recht fest angezogen. also nicht zu fest, der lenker konnte immer ohne mühe bewegt werden, glaube nicht, dass die schraube zu locker sitzt...
> ob ich den gabelschaft kürzen sollte?
> und zum händler bin ich nicht gegangen, weil ich das bike bei cahinreactioncycles gekauft habe und die sitzen in irland...hab echt keine lust das bike im karton nach irland zu schicken :-(



Ok, das mit dem zurückschicken ist keine Option, da hast du recht =)

Also doch "seitliches" Spiel, kann ja auch nach vorne und hinten sein   auf jeden Fall kein Spiel nach unten bzw. oben d.h. wenn du den Vorbau hochziehst(bzw. hochgezogen hast) kannst du die Gabel nicht ein paar Millimeter hoch und runter schieben oder? Das ist ja schon mal gut. Das seitliche Spiel kann daher kommen das die Hülse bzw. das Lager innen ein wenig schief sitzt oder z.b. der Dichtungsring falschrum drin liegt(alles schon passiert) für den FSA Steuersatz gibt es im Internet viele Dokumente/Bilder wo man sehen kann in welcher Reihenfolge er zusammengesetzt wird. Unter dem konusförmigen Ring wo FSA draufsteht ist eine Dichtscheibe/Plastikring, wenn der falschrum ist dann das auch evtl. passieren. Eine kleine Unachtsamkeit bei Kona in der Werkstatt und der Ring sitzt falsch. Sollte nicht aber kann passieren.

Falls es jetzt doch nochmal passiert, nimm alles auseinander(ordentlich und ohne Gewalt!) und guck dir an ob es so zusammengebaut ist wie FSA es vorgibt. Reinige die Teile dann und fette die Lager ein wenig ein und bau alles wieder zusammen.

Den Gabelschaft zu kürzen wird nichts daran ändern, ausserdem wurde es ja so ausgeliefert und von der Geometrie so entwickelt oder hast du da ne andere Gabel reingehauen o.ä.?

Auf den Bildern sieht man nichts ungewöhnliches, aber lass den Blitz mal aus 


gruss Ben


----------



## Benjoo1980 (14. Oktober 2013)

Achso, hab ich vergessen zu sagen. Egal wo du es gekauft hast, ob in Irland oder den USA oder sonst wo, du kannst die auch kontaktieren das du dieses Problem hast. Normalerweise sollten die dir dann einen Händler in deiner Nähe nennen können der sich das anschauen kann und bei Bedarf die Teile auf kosten von Chainreactioncycles ersetzt. Muss natürlich alles vorher abgeklärt werden und nervt auch etwas aber so bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite und kannst auch nichts kaputtmachen 


Viel spass jetzt erstmal mit deinem Kona, sieht echt geil aus 

Hinterrad mal sauber machen oder putzt bei dir die Freundin ?  


gruss Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holsten77 (15. Oktober 2013)

hallo, weiß wer, was für ein steuersatz, in einem 2010er unit verbaut ist? danke


----------



## Djan1983 (15. Oktober 2013)

großes dankeschön für deine tipps Ben!!
werde das ding mal auseinander nehmen, falls das problem wieder auftritt!
hatte mal mit nem händler in meiner nähe telefoniert die meinten ich soll bei problemen das bike einschicken, vielleicht sollte chainr.c. mal bei dem händler anrufen, werd das mal abklären!
ne das bike muss ich leider selbst putzen :-(


----------



## gaggb (15. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> großes dankeschön für deine tipps Ben!!
> werde das ding mal auseinander nehmen, falls das problem wieder auftritt!
> hatte mal mit nem händler in meiner nähe telefoniert die meinten ich soll bei problemen das bike einschicken, vielleicht sollte chainr.c. mal bei dem händler anrufen, werd das mal abklären!
> ne das bike muss ich leider selbst putzen :-(


 

Hey,

bei den Fotos fällt mir auf, dass die Ahead-Kappe eventuell schon am Gabelschaft aufsetzt, wenn du die schraube festziehts? Du könntest mal messen wie tief/hoch das Unterteil der Kappe ist und wie viel luft zwischen Vorbau-Oberkante und Schaft hast...


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

da ich hier im Forum und auch über Google keine Antwort gefunden habe, hier meine Frage:

Welchen Durchmesser muss eine Sattelklemme für den Kona Honzo Rahmen haben?

Möchte das Serienteil gegen eine von Hope tauschen...

Dank im Voraus und Grüße

P.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Oktober 2013)

sattelstützendurchmesser + 3mm. Bei einer 30,9 stütze haste ne 34er klemme. En bissel spiel hasre aber.


----------



## Djan1983 (16. Oktober 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bei den Fotos fällt mir auf, dass die Ahead-Kappe eventuell schon am Gabelschaft aufsetzt, wenn du die schraube festziehts? Du könntest mal messen wie tief/hoch das Unterteil der Kappe ist und wie viel luft zwischen Vorbau-Oberkante und Schaft hast...


 
ok...darf denn die ahead kappe nicht auf dem gabelschaft aufliegen?


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> ok...darf denn die ahead kappe nicht auf dem gabelschaft aufliegen?



Nein! Dann zieht die Schraube ja quasi gegen sich selbst und nicht gegen das Steuerrohr, bzw. Steuersatz. Alles was Du damit erreichst ist eine wasserdichte Gabel 
Das Gute ist aber, Dein Problem ist mit einem Spacer vermutlich gelöst.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Oktober 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sattelstützendurchmesser + 3mm. Bei einer 30,9 stütze haste ne 34er klemme. En bissel spiel hasre aber.



Aloah,

wo hast Du denn das her? Hoffentlich hat sich das niemand gemerkt...


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Oktober 2013)

witzigerweise hats bei mir immer funktioniert da so ziehmlich jeder rahmen am sattelrohr ne wandstärke von 1,5mm hat. wie gesagt, +- toleranz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mescalero (16. Oktober 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> 
> wo hast Du denn das her? Hoffentlich hat sich das niemand gemerkt...



Ja, wie isses denn Deiner Ansicht nach? Jede Info ist willkommen...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja, beim Honzo ist es wie es ist. Ich fahre keines, kann es deshalb nicht ausmessen. Ansonsten hilft ein Blick auf die Standardmaße der Schellen: 32mm (31,8mm), 35mm (34,9mm) oder 38mm (38,2mm). Die Rahmenhersteller halten sich leider nur bedingt an Standards, aber bei den Klemmaßen (auch der Umwerfer) hatte ich bisher wenige Ausreißer (eigentlich nur alte Stahlrahmen).
Wie ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser des Honzo? Vielleicht hilft das hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/kona-honzo-seatpost-diameter-780772.html

Sie sagen 31,6mm / 35mm

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Oktober 2013)

tjoa, ergibt grob gerundet also 3mm mehr.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Oktober 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> tjoa, ergibt grob gerundet also 3mm mehr.



Wenn Du mal 'ne Sattelstütze hast, die 0,1mm zu klein ist, dann ist das schon grob. Der Unterschied 34mm zu 35mm bedeutet eine verbogene Schraube der Klemme, wenn sie sich überhaupt montieren lässt...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## KonaBikerM (17. Oktober 2013)

Was brauche ich bei einem 2011er Operator DH für einen Steuersatz? Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (18. Oktober 2013)

Einen Tapered auf 1 1/8 bzw. je nach dem was du für eine Gabel verwendest.
ZS44 Oben ZS49 unten.


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen. 
Ich habe bei meinem Entourage was ganz unerfreuliches bemerkt. 
Hab vorhin meinen vivid eingebaut und musste feststellen dass die 2 wippen (von oben gesehen) nicht simetrisch zum Rahmen stehen. 
Wenn ich über das oberrohr peile, steht die rechte wippe locker 4mm weiter raus und links halt weiter rein.
Was ist das Problem? 
Kein Sturz, keine verkackte landung, nix der gleichen. 
Kann evtl mal jemand ein bild von seinem entourage machen, so dass man das sieht?! 
Habe es vorher nicht bemerkt bzw ist nicht aufgefallen. 
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Infos freuen. 
Grüße


----------



## Djan1983 (21. Oktober 2013)

hi leute!

hab ein kleines problem! wollte heute das tretlager von meinem entourage zerlegen und hab dabei nur ein wenig zu fest angezogen und sofort die innere schraube des tretlagers völlig kaputt gedreht!

SIEHE FOTO UNTEN

was kann ich jetzt machen ?!!!

bitte umn hilfe, wenn möglich auch vom kona support!

gruß djan


----------



## Djan1983 (21. Oktober 2013)

@entourage84: ich mach bei gelegenheit noch n foto von meinem bike, bisher ist mir aber nichts dergleichen an den wippen aufgefallen....


----------



## Djan1983 (21. Oktober 2013)

entourage84: vielleicht helfen dir die beiden fotos weiter....


----------



## paulimausi (22. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> hi leute!
> 
> hab ein kleines problem! wollte heute das tretlager von meinem entourage zerlegen und hab dabei nur ein wenig zu fest angezogen und sofort die innere schraube des tretlagers völlig kaputt gedreht!
> 
> ...



Hi Djan,

kauf dir einfach eine neue Schraube. Ich vermute, es ist diese hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21049_Gravity-Kurbelschraube-ML185-.html
Schau aber vorher nochmal nach, ob die paßt!

Und kauf dir am besten auch einen Drehmomentschlüssel, z.B. den hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CMvOid71qLoCFU633god0GUAug
Und für größere Drehmomente den hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14837/drehmomentschluessel-5-bis-25-nm-expert.html
Und für noch größere den hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14835/drehmomentschluessel-21-bis-105-nm-expert.html

Wenn du selbst schraubst, also den Mechaniker sparst, sollte ein Drehmomentschlüssel drin sein.

Die kleine Schraube, die du kaputtgedreht hast, soll laut Aufdruck nur mit max. 1,5 Nm, also nur ganz sachte angezogen werden. Sie dient eigentlich nur dazu, die Kurbel auf der Achse zu positionieren.

Gehalten wird die Kurbel dann von den beiden anderen Schrauben im kurzen Ende der Kurbel. Wie stark die angezogen werden müssen, steht auf der Kurbel aufgedruckt oder in der Tabelle auf der letzten Seite der Anleitung für dein Kona-Bike. (Jedenfalls ist in meiner Anleitung eine solche Tabelle.)

Also immer auf die Drehmomentangaben achten, dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Benjoo1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Hi Djan,
> 
> kauf dir einfach eine neue Schraube. Ich vermute, es ist diese hier:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21049_Gravity-Kurbelschraube-ML185-.html
> ...



Ich glaube er wollte wissen wie er den Dreck da jetzt rausbekommt aber trotzdem ne nette anwort wenn er sie draussen hat =)


Ich würde versuchen eine grössere Torx-Schraube oder Schlitz da reinzukloppen um sie gedreht zu bekommen, allerdings sind diese Schrauben meistens viel fester angezogen als die 1,5nm die Pauli erwähnt hat deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das ohne grösseren Schaden da rauskommen soll. Aber einige Experten hier wissen das bestimmt. Schweisspunkt setzen klappt evtl. auch =) aber wie gesagt, lieber auf kompetentere Antworten als meine warten =)

gruss Ben


----------



## paulimausi (22. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte wissen wie er den Dreck da jetzt rausbekommt aber trotzdem ne nette anwort wenn er sie draussen hat =)



Stimmt. Da hatte ich doch glatt etwas übersehen. 

Theoretisch sollte das Herausdrehen nicht so super schwer sein. Du mußt auf jeden Fall vor dem Herausdrehen die beiden anderen Schrauben in der Kurbel lösen, um den Druck auf die Schraube zu verringern.

Dann mußt du versuchen irgendwie Grip in der Schraube zu finden. Schlitzschraubendreher oder Schweißpunkt sind bestimmt gute Ideen. Eventuell kannst du auch mit einer Zange den äußeren Ring der Schraube greifen. Die Schraube schmeißt du ja hinterher ohnehin weg. Du mußt nur aufpassen nicht die Kurbel oder den Rahmen zu verletzen.


----------



## Djan1983 (22. Oktober 2013)

danke für die antworten!
ein kumpel von mir ist schlosser und meinte auch, dass wir mit nem hammer so einen torx schlüssel rein kloppen sollen um die schraube wieder raus zu drehen. ansonsten wohl ein linksgewinde reindrehen oder so....
werd morgen mal beim bike shop nachfragen ob denen was einfällt....
sowas blödes! natürlich hab ich die schraube sehr fest angezogen....
hoffe ja auch auf eine antwort vom kona support :-/


----------



## Djan1983 (22. Oktober 2013)

@paulimausi:
schweisspunkt setzen...aber da wird doch die kurbel usw. viel zu heiß oder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulimausi (22. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> @paulimausi:
> schweisspunkt setzen...aber da wird doch die kurbel usw. viel zu heiß oder ?!



Einen oder zwei Schweißpunkte auf die Schraube zu setzen, dürfte keine allzu große Hitze auf andere Teile übertragen. Das wäre aber m.E. auch eher etwas für den Fall, daß die anderen Mittel nicht helfen.

Das mit dem Linksgewinde schneiden habe ich nicht verstanden.

Den Bikeshop fragen, ist wahrscheinlich wirklich das beste. 
Das wäre vermutlich auch der Rat des Kona-Supports. 

Ich selbst habe keine FSA, sondern eine Shimano-Kurbel, weiß also nicht 100%ig, wie deine Kurbel aussieht und kann daher nicht mehr sagen.

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


----------



## Entourage86 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hello Everybody out there!

Kann ein Entourage Fahr bitte ein Bild von seinem Bike machen? !
Wäre euch sehr verbunden ^^

Von oben mittig aufs toptube so dass man links und rechts die beiden wippen sieht.

Bei mir steht nämlich die rechte ca 3-4mm weiter raus. Verstehe aber nicht da der rest all gerade ist, lager sitzen alle etc pp

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jmd ein Foto zukommen lässt. 

Grüße


----------



## Djan1983 (22. Oktober 2013)

@Entourage86:
habe dir ein paar posts vorher einige bilder hochgeladen, ist nicht direkt von oben abfotografiert aber man sollte etwas sehen können.
aber ganz davon abgesehen kann ich bei meinem entourage keinerlei abweichungen an den wippen und am restlichen rahmen erkennen! du solltest mit dem bike zu dem händler bei dem du es gekauft hast!!


----------



## Ennoo (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute fahre ein Kona Operator von 2012 und wollt mal fragen 
Wie der Durchmesser der unteren lagerschale ist.

Gruß ennoo


----------



## Entourage86 (26. Oktober 2013)

@ Djan1983

Danke für die Bilder. 
Mein Babe wird jetzt untersucht und operiert bzw umgetauscht! 
Was sich dann allerdings negativ auf die farbwahl ausschlägt.

Der einzige Vorteil daran ist dass ich dann den dickeren/stabileren Rahmen bekomme.  ^^

Gibt's das echt nur in dem verkackten silber 2013?


----------



## LostLyrics (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Kona Stinky Six Bj. 2009 geschenkt bekommen und nun folgendes Problem. 

An dem Bike ist eine Marzocchi Bomber Vf2 Federgabel mit 180mm Federweg verbaut, diese möchte ich gegen eine Rock Shox Domain 318 Federgabel mit 160mm Federweg tauschen.

Ich habe die Marzocchi Gabel schon ausgebaut aber leider passt die Domain nicht ins Steuerrohr. Die Marzocchi hat einen normalen Gabelschaft der Schaft der Domain hingegen ist Konisch (unten breiter als oben).
Ich denke das die Marzocchi einen 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft hat und die Rock Shox einen 1 1/8 Zoll tapered auf 1,5 Zoll.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, welches Steuerrohr hat das Kona? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Rock Shox Gabel passend für das Kona Steuerrohr zu bekommen? Kenne mich mit Steuersätzen etc leider überhaupt nicht aus bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger.

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Chris


----------



## Feanor90 (26. Oktober 2013)

deiine Domain hat nen tapered Gabelschaft das wird denk ich nix


----------



## LostLyrics (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist das Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 oder 1.5 Zoll Gabeln  gedacht?  Also mit dem original  Steuersatz? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ennoo (27. Oktober 2013)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Ist das Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 oder 1.5 Zoll Gabeln  gedacht?  Also mit dem original  Steuersatz?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2



Ist noch der Originale Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. 
Obere Schale 1.5 unten noch Größer also Tapered .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Oktober 2013)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Kona Stinky Six Bj. 2009 geschenkt bekommen und nun folgendes Problem.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du schon die Gabel hast, dann brauchst Du eh einen neuen Steuersatz; wenn Dus kannst (auch den Wieder- Einbau), dann schlag doch einfach die Steuersatzschalen raus und mess den bearbeiteten Durchmesser der oberen und unteren Lagerschalenaufnahme. Evtl geht dann mit einer unteren 1,5" Schale und oberer integrierten 1 1/8" die tapered Gabel rein?!

Grüßle Andi


----------



## LostLyrics (27. Oktober 2013)

Steuersatz trau ich mich selber nicht ran.  Ich werde morgen mal zur Fahrradkiste nach Nürnberg fahren und mich mal schlau machen ob ich mich das selber machen kann


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2013)

2009er stinky six hatn 1,5" steuerrohr, serie is da en FSA orbit reduziersteuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 drin.


----------



## LostLyrics (27. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön also kann ich nen tapered Steuersatz reinmmachen?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2013)

japp.


----------



## LostLyrics (27. Oktober 2013)

Super Dankeschön  

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (28. Oktober 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Moin Leute fahre ein Kona Operator von 2012 und wollt mal fragen
> Wie der Durchmesser der unteren lagerschale ist.
> 
> Gruß ennoo



Wenn du den Steuersatz meinst dann 49mm. Du braucht also eine ZS49 Steuersatzschale.


----------



## Djan1983 (30. Oktober 2013)

hi leute!
hab ne frage und wäre begeistert, wenn ich recht schnell antwort bekommen könnte....
ich möchte ne boxxer auf mein entourage bauen und die gabel die ich bestelle hat ne schaftlänge von 15cm, wurde aus nem demo ausgebaut.
wenn ich mir also einen direct mount vorbau drauf baue dürfte der schaft doch lang genug sein oder? hab mal gemessen, 15 cm gehen bei mir bis zu den ersten spacern (zur zeit noch die domain single crown mit normalen vorbau drauf)


----------



## Entourage86 (30. Oktober 2013)

Mach alles aber bau dir keine DC an deinem Entourage. Ich war auch am überlegen mir ne DC oder zumindest ne Totem drsn zu bauen...bis ich mir die lyrik rc2 dh sa gekauft habe! Sauuuugeiles teil. Mit dem richtigen setup reichen auch 170mm ^^ need a harder feedback from the ground ^^

Und mit den 15cm Schaft wird wohl recht knapp. Der directmount baut ja auch noch n bissl höher. Musst mal n paar antworten abwarten aber ich denke es ist zu knapp.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe gestern mal versucht, die Züge an meinem 2013er Kona Honzo Rahmen zu verlegen - und bin gescheitert.

Es geht um diese Plastik-Klipse, die am auf die Zughalter setzen muss. Wie kriegt man die da drauf??? Mit einem Hammer???

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar...

Grüße

P.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Oktober 2013)

Eine Seite rein drücken und dann die Andere, wenn die neu sind gehen die etwas schwer, in der Not biege die ein wenig auf.


----------



## Djan1983 (1. November 2013)

kann mir sonst noch jemand sagen ob 150mm schaftlänge von ner boxxer für das entourage reichen? antwort wäre super, vlcht sogar vom kona support? ;-)


----------



## Phili90 (3. November 2013)

Servus Leute,
hat jemand ne Tabelle oder so mit der ich den RS Kge RC im Operator 2013 richtig einstellen kann? 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ennoo (11. November 2013)

Mein Leute habe heute wieder was gesehen und dachte mir mal um Antwort zu bitten von Kona wie denn solch ein Bild von einem 6999 teuren Bike entstehen kann was ich schade finde denn die Räder gefallen mir sehr gut und hatte ja auch noch nie Probleme damit. Also was sind womöglich Ursachen das diese Leute ihre Räder zu Bruch kriegen ?

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## bjoernsen (12. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Mein Leute habe heute wieder was gesehen und dachte mir mal um Antwort zu bitten von Kona wie denn solch ein Bild von einem 6999 teuren Bike entstehen kann was ich schade finde denn die Räder gefallen mir sehr gut und hatte ja auch noch nie Probleme damit. Also was sind womöglich Ursachen das diese Leute ihre Räder zu Bruch kriegen ?
> 
> Gruß Ennoo



Lass Dich doch von solchen Fotos nicht verrückt machen. Kona bietet als einer der wenigen Hersteller eine Lebenslange Garantie. Die machen wirklich gute Arbeit. 
Ich vermute mal der muß irgendwie gegen gefahren sein. 

Ausserdem Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern:
GT 2014 Bruch: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/332120/

Im Anhang: Mondraker, Devinci, Intense 951


----------



## knackundback (12. November 2013)

Naja so gute Arbeit leistet kona zumindest in meinem fall nicht, sitzstrebe ist gerissen und ich warte schon ca.3 monate auf Ersatz! 
Zwar soll die nächsten tage ein neuer überarbeiteter Hinterbau bei mir eintrudeln, finds trotzdem zu lange!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ennoo (12. November 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Lass Dich doch von solchen Fotos nicht verrückt machen. Kona bietet als einer der wenigen Hersteller eine Lebenslange Garantie. Die machen wirklich gute Arbeit.
> Ich vermute mal der muß irgendwie gegen gefahren sein.
> 
> Ausserdem Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern:
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen der Service ist sehr gut! Neuen Lagerstatz für nix einfach zugeschickt bekommen. 
Und werde auch bei Koma bleiben sie lassen sich geil fahren :-D und sehen auch noch gut aus. Freue mich auf mein Carbon operator. 

Gib's die lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen auch bei den Carbon rahmen bin mir da garnicht so sicher. 

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## Enginejunk (12. November 2013)

das aufm bild isn carbon operator, nochn prototyp. Un die carbonrahmen haben 5jahre.  Wegen 3monaten, frag mal ghost fahrer wie lange DIE warten....


----------



## Fl!p (12. November 2013)

Das ist leider kein Prototyp, das ist das Serien Supreme Operator.


----------



## exbonner (12. November 2013)

Dem Rahmen ist es meist völlig egal, ob er für 1.000 oder 7.000 verkauft worden ist. Wenn er bricht, dann bricht er...


----------



## Entourage86 (12. November 2013)

OMG

Was ist das los bei Kona? 

Ich werde definitiv umsteigen. Mein entourage ist zwar nicht gebrochen, aber hat ne asymmetrische wippe wo mir gesagt wurde es sei normal ^^

Kein entourage hat das aber mir wurde gesagt es sei in der Toleranz ^^ 5mm 

Schade Kona ich fand euch mal richtig geil.


----------



## knackundback (12. November 2013)

Das mal etwas länger dauern kann mit Garantie Abwicklungen ist mir klar, doch das es sich dann sooo zieht hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Aber mir ist auch klar das es bei jedem anderen Hersteller zu so Verzögerungen kommen kann, wenn nicht gar noch schlimmer!
Man muss auch sagen das es ohne jegliche Widerrede einen neuen Hinterbau gibt, was ich wiederum spitze finde!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. November 2013)

@Entourage86: Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst das du aufgrund eines Bildes umsteigst? dann drafst du ja gar kein Rad fahren weil es von jeder Marke Bilder von kaputten Rahmen gibt! Idioten gibt's hier....


----------



## LostLyrics (13. November 2013)

Hallo weiss zufällig jemand die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer im stinky six 2009? Bin mit dem romnic irgendwie nicht zufrieden und komme in nächster Zeit nicht zum messen. 

Und habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge zum Dämpfer (75kg) Bin auf dem Gebiet leider nicht so bewandert. 

Dankeschön


----------



## Ennoo (14. November 2013)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Hallo weiss zufällig jemand die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer im stinky six 2009? Bin mit dem romnic irgendwie nicht zufrieden und komme in nächster Zeit nicht zum messen.
> 
> Und habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge zum Dämpfer (75kg) Bin auf dem Gebiet leider nicht so bewandert.
> 
> Dankeschön




Also ich habe in meinem stinky von 2010 einen Fox Van RC 200mm Einbaulänge und 57 Hub. 
Das war so das Maximale was man auch einbauen konnte größen technisch und es fährt sich sehr gut auf dem trail dabei hab ich eine 550x2.35 Feder und mit dem richtigen LRS sind auch bikepark besuche sehr gut zu bewältigen . Bin 1,78m groß und wiege ca 80kg . 
standart war glaub ich ein 160mm Dämpfer eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (14. November 2013)

Dankeschön also 200mm max Einbaulänge das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Ohman noch eine blöde Frage hätte ich, http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380764652937 würde der hier passen? Und wie ist das mit den Buchsen mit denen der Dämpfer verschraubt wird sind die alle gleich (was mich wundern würde  oder sollte ich lieber irgendwo neue kaufen? 
Sry für die vielen blöden Fragen bin Anfänger


----------



## Ennoo (14. November 2013)

Also in der Regel würde ich sagen ok der geht. Von den Buchsen her musst du schauen liefert er die mit, die aufn Bild angegeben sind oder bleiben sie weg ? Sollten sie weg bleiben nimmst du die vom alten Dämpfer.
Solltest du dir neue kaufen wollen musst du mal die schraube messen mit der der Dämpfer verschraubt wird und dementsprechend die großen bestellen (8mm Buchsen glaube hab ich)

Schreib den Kerl doch einfach mal an  dann erfährst du denk ich mehr als wir dir von Bildern her aus sagen können


----------



## gasgas03 (14. November 2013)

Der Monarch in deinem Link ist nur 190mm Lang, du benötigst aber einen mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub, siehe: http://forums.konaworld.com/lofiversion/index.php/t13135.html


----------



## LostLyrics (14. November 2013)

Ah okay,  also mach ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub 

Dankeschön


----------



## Enginejunk (14. November 2013)

ich habn fox dhx 5 im stinky un bin zufrieden. Ein rockshox monarch mid-tune wäre mir aber lieber. Die dämpferbuchsen nimmst vom alten dämpfer, aber schön mit kupfer oder keramikpaste einsetzen, sonst sitzen die irgendwann fest.


----------



## DCRider23031993 (14. November 2013)

Servus,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu einem 2013 Entourage, könnte vllt einer mit dem selben Rahmen in Größe M mal in einer geraden linie von dem Mitte vom Lenkkopf bis Mitte Sattelloch messen. Wäre super und würde mir helfen danke.
Gruß Dcrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AePs4FrIdA (15. November 2013)

mahlzeit.............fahre das stinky deluxe von 2009 und wollte auch mal fragen welchen tune kona dafür vorgesehen hatt am dämpfer und welche EBL orginal ist ?
mfg aeps


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2013)

dämpfermasse findest immer bei kona auffer seite bzw. Classickona. Tune empfiehlt kona immer mid.


----------



## Robster01099 (18. November 2013)

> Also was sind womöglich Ursachen das diese Leute ihre Räder zu Bruch kriegen ?



Kona Operator Carbon - schickes Bike und sicher ist deine Frage auch gerechtfertigt, aber ich bin der Meinung dass dies bei jedem Bike passieren kann! Ich selber fahre zum einen ein Cube Stereo Pro Carbon und dann noch ein Kona Entourage. Hab mit Carbon sowie Alu bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Letztendlich kommt es wirklich drauf an wie man fährt und was man für krasse Aktionen macht. Nicht jeder springt einen Backflip vom Oakley Sender... und das die Konabikes halten sollte jedem klar sein nachdem man Graham Agassiz oder Antione Bizet über die Jahre beim RR Rampage hat fahren sehen.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. November 2013)

das bild vom rahmen sieht mir auch fast aus wie en frontalaufprall. P.s.: der 360er von agassiz war der hammer un bizet aufm entourage, hab nich schlecht gestaunt...


----------



## Djan1983 (19. November 2013)

frage an den kona Support:
welche schaftlänge bei einer boxxer benötige ich für ein supreme Operator 2012? möchte natürlich einen direct mount vorbau verbauen.... wäre über hilfreiche antworten sehr dankbar!


----------



## Djan1983 (20. November 2013)

da der kona Support anscheinend in letzter zeit sehr beschäftigt ist  , kann mir sonst jemand vielleicht sagen wie lang der schaft von der boxxer für ein supreme Operator 2012 sein muss?


----------



## Ennoo (20. November 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> da der kona Support anscheinend in letzter zeit sehr beschäftigt ist  , kann mir sonst jemand vielleicht sagen wie lang der schaft von der boxxer für ein supreme Operator 2012 sein muss?



Fahre das normale Operator von 2012 (größe M ) und kann morgen mal schauen glaube von der höhe für das steuerrohe nehmen die sich nichts und wenn nur minimal. 

habe meinen nämlich auch kürzer gemacht und fahr mit direct mount. habe oben aber einen kleinen Turm gelassen von 5-10mm. 

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## Djan1983 (20. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Fahre das normale Operator von 2012 (größe M ) und kann morgen mal schauen glaube von der höhe für das steuerrohe nehmen die sich nichts und wenn nur minimal.
> 
> habe meinen nämlich auch kürzer gemacht und fahr mit direct mount. habe oben aber einen kleinen Turm gelassen von 5-10mm.
> 
> Gruß Ennoo



ja cool! wäre klasse, wenn du mir sagen kannst wie lang der gabelschaft bei dir ist! operator und supreme operator sind eh die gleichen rahmen...
gruß djan


----------



## Ennoo (20. November 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> ja cool! wäre klasse, wenn du mir sagen kannst wie lang der gabelschaft bei dir ist! operator und supreme operator sind eh die gleichen rahmen...
> gruß djan



Rahmen ist nicht ganz baugleich das oberrohr ist glaub ich breiter  . Sonst ja hast du recht xD . Ich schreib es dir nachher aber.


----------



## Fl!p (20. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Rahmen ist nicht ganz baugleich das oberrohr ist glaub ich breiter  [...]



Woher hast du diese Info? Bei gleichem Baujahr gibt es eigentlich keinen Unterschied zwischen Operator DH und Supreme Operator. Das würde auch nicht viel Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobgoe (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern mein neues Kona Operator (2013) abgeholt. Hab das Bike im Shop natürlich angeschaut und Übergabe gemacht und so. Jetzt hab ich heute angefangen mal ein bisschen was einzustellen z.B. SAG und so. Da ist mir mal eben aufgefallen das bei meinem Hobel nen Fox Van RC eingebaut ist ? Hä. Überall z.B. bei Kona auf der Webseite und auch auf der Webseite meines Händlers ist ein RockShox Kage RC abgebildet und aufgeführt. Sollte ich das reklamieren- Die Dämpfer sind doch immer abgestimmt auf den Rahmen. Abgesehen davon gibt es irgendwie keine Infos bezüglich des Hubs und so weiter, weder für den RockShox noch für den Van. In den unterlagen des Bikes sind nur so generelle Manuals für alle Modelle mit allgemeinen Angaben. Den Hub müsste ich aber schon wissen wenn ich den korrekten SAG einstellen will. Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen ratlos und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Danke

Tobi


----------



## KonaBikerM (20. November 2013)

Naja sei lieber froh!  Der Van RC ist nämlich um welten besser!


----------



## Ennoo (20. November 2013)

tobgoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern mein neues Kona Operator (2013) abgeholt. Hab das Bike im Shop natürlich angeschaut und Übergabe gemacht und so. Jetzt hab ich heute angefangen mal ein bisschen was einzustellen z.B. SAG und so. Da ist mir mal eben aufgefallen das bei meinem Hobel nen Fox Van RC eingebaut ist ? Hä. Überall z.B. bei Kona auf der Webseite und auch auf der Webseite meines Händlers ist ein RockShox Kage RC abgebildet und aufgeführt. Sollte ich das reklamieren- Die Dämpfer sind doch immer abgestimmt auf den Rahmen. Abgesehen davon gibt es irgendwie keine Infos bezüglich des Hubs und so weiter, weder für den RockShox noch für den Van. In den unterlagen des Bikes sind nur so generelle Manuals für alle Modelle mit allgemeinen Angaben. Den Hub müsste ich aber schon wissen wenn ich den korrekten SAG einstellen will. Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen ratlos und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...




Weiß nicht das Carbon Operator was ich nun habe hat auch von Rockshox den Dämpfer.. allerdings hat mein Operator von 2012 auch den Van RC drin bin mit dem eigentlich gut zurecht gekommen bin den Rockshox aber auch noch nie gefahren wirkt erstmal sehr geschmeidig im Gegensatz zum Fox Van was aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Federbärten liegen kann, keine frage es gibt wirklich bessere Dämpfer  . 

Einbaumaße sind mir so nicht bekannt aber gehe von 241mm aus mit 76 HUB möchte mich aber darauf nicht festliegen das es richtig ist. 

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## Ennoo (20. November 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> ja cool! wäre klasse, wenn du mir sagen kannst wie lang der gabelschaft bei dir ist! operator und supreme operator sind eh die gleichen rahmen...
> gruß djan




Also habe eben mal gemessen am Carbon Operator ohne direct mount ist er gute 190mm lang.

An meinem Operator von 2012 ist der Gabelschaft ca 150mm lang(mit dem vom werk aus verkauften Steuersatz.  da ich oben noch 3, 3mm spacer drauf habe sieht echt nett aus . lass am besten 5 mm oben überstehen denn solltest du mal nen höheren Steuersatz nehmen wollen hast du ein wenig Spielraum.

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## tobgoe (20. November 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Naja sei lieber froh!  Der Van RC ist nämlich um welten besser!



Na ja zumindest ist der Fox fast doppelt so teuer wie der RockShox, wenn ich mir die Preise so anschaue. Wäre ja dann ne Aufwertung vom Bike.

Mir ist jetzt auch gerade noch eingefallen wie das mit der Garantie aussieht, überall wird das Bike ja mit dem Rock Shox Dämpfer aufgeführt, angenommen jetzt ist mal was und der Händler sagt dann ich hätte den Dämpfer getauscht und der schaden kommt davon.

Aber generell über die Funktion muss ich mir da keine Gedanken machen ??


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. November 2013)

Kann er nicht sagen weil sofern die Einbaulänge die selbe ist macht ein dämpfer am rahmen nix kaputt! Du kannst da jeden Dämpfer mit den richtigen einbaumaßen einbauen wenn du willst   Und ausserdem wurde bis 2012 das operator mit dem van rc verkauft


----------



## Djan1983 (21. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Also habe eben mal gemessen am Carbon Operator ohne direct mount ist er gute 190mm lang.
> 
> An meinem Operator von 2012 ist der Gabelschaft ca 150mm lang(mit dem vom werk aus verkauften Steuersatz.  da ich oben noch 3, 3mm spacer drauf habe sieht echt nett aus . lass am besten 5 mm oben überstehen denn solltest du mal nen höheren Steuersatz nehmen wollen hast du ein wenig Spielraum.
> 
> Gruß Ennoo



mercn fürs nachmessen! dann schau ich, dass ich mir ne boxxer mit mindestens 150mm schaftlänge zulege!
gruß djan


----------



## Metell (23. November 2013)

hallo

da ich es noch nicht habe .......

kann mir jemand die Nabenbreite ( Hinterrad ) bei einem Kona UNIT sagen ?
BJ 2014 wird wohl wie 2013 gleich sein

vielen Dank
Gregor


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2013)

2013er Unit 135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djan1983 (29. November 2013)

hi!
kann mir jemand sagen welchen steuersatz ich GENAU an einem kona supreme operator 2012 benötige um eine boxxer zu verbauen?
danke schonmal!


----------



## Ennoo (29. November 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> hi!
> kann mir jemand sagen welchen steuersatz ich GENAU an einem kona supreme operator 2012 benötige um eine boxxer zu verbauen?
> danke schonmal!



Kommt auf das steuerrohe der Gabel drauf an. 
An sich brauchst du 1.5 Steuersatz tapered
Wenn du eine Gabel mit steuerrohe 1 1/8 hast dann sollte das dabei stehen wie hier in dem Link

Größe: 1.5 - 1 1/8 Zoll

http://www.fahrrad.de/sixpack-fire-r-steuersatz-tapered-355996.html

hatte nämlich diese frage selber vor einigen Wochen 

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## Djan1983 (29. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> Kommt auf das steuerrohe der Gabel drauf an.
> An sich brauchst du 1.5 Steuersatz tapered
> Wenn du eine Gabel mit steuerrohe 1 1/8 hast dann sollte das dabei stehen wie hier in dem Link
> 
> ...



danke!! 
ps: kein reduziersteuersatz? oder ist der sixpack in dem link einer?


----------



## Ennoo (29. November 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> danke!!
> ps: kein reduziersteuersatz? oder ist der sixpack in dem link einer?



der in dem link ist ein reduziersteuersatz soweit ich weiß von 1.5 tapered auf 1 1/8 gabelschaft. 

Sollte er nicht passen kann ich nur sagen die Seite ist super wenn er nicht passt schickst zurück und bekommst geld wieder.
Aber sollte im grunde passen. 

Fahre nämlich auch ein kona Operator (Steuersatzmaße sind ja gleich wie bei dem Supreme Operator) 

Hoffe konnte ein wenig weiter helfen


----------



## Djan1983 (29. November 2013)

Ennoo schrieb:


> der in dem link ist ein reduziersteuersatz soweit ich weiß von 1.5 tapered auf 1 1/8 gabelschaft.
> 
> Sollte er nicht passen kann ich nur sagen die Seite ist super wenn er nicht passt schickst zurück und bekommst geld wieder.
> Aber sollte im grunde passen.
> ...



super danke!!!


----------



## Fl!p (29. November 2013)

Bei allen Operator Rahmen: oben ZS44/28.6 unten ZS49/30 bei 1 1/8 Gabeln
oder oben ZS44/28.6 unten ZS49/40 bei Tapered Gabeln
Nur beim neuen Carbon Rahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher, müsste aber gleich sein. Ich hätte ja lieber oben und unten ZS49 oder ZS56, dann hätte man freie Wahl.
Quelle (PDF)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. November 2013)

das ZS steht übrigens für ZeroStack, manche hersteller von steuersätzen schreiben das aus anstatt das kürzel zu verwenden. 

nur die zahlenkombi dahinter verstehe ich net wirklich....


----------



## Ennoo (29. November 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Bei allen Operator Rahmen: oben ZS44/28.6 unten ZS49/30 bei 1 1/8 Gabeln
> oder oben ZS44/28.6 unten ZS49/40 bei Tapered Gabeln
> Nur beim neuen Carbon Rahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher, müsste aber gleich sein. Ich hätte ja lieber oben und unten ZS49 oder ZS56, dann hätte man freie Wahl.
> Quelle (PDF)



Beim Carbon Rahmen ist es genauso wie beim Operator (Supreme operator) 
Hab ihn ja und der Steuersatz ist der selbe wie bei meinem Operator von 2012  der von FSA 

Kann ja nachher mal Foto machen


----------



## Fl!p (29. November 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> nur die zahlenkombi dahinter verstehe ich net wirklich....



44/49/56 ist der Innendurchmesser des Steuerohrs in mm
28.6 Ist der Außendurchmesser des Gabelschafts bei 1 1/8
30 Ist der Außendurchmesser des Gabelschafts bei 1 1/8 an der Konusklemmung
usw.

Ich hatte doch die Quelle mit angegeben. Da kannst du alles nachlesen.


----------



## Ennoo (2. Dezember 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> 44/49/56 ist der Innendurchmesser des Steuerohrs in mm
> 28.6 Ist der Außendurchmesser des Gabelschafts bei 1 1/8
> 30 Ist der Außendurchmesser des Gabelschafts bei 1 1/8 an der Konusklemmung
> usw.
> ...



Quelle hab ich garnicht gesehen  danke auf jedenfall für die Info


----------



## Ennoo (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute kann mir wer die Dämpfer Einbaumaße vom Carbon Operator sagen ? bin mir da nicht 100[ig sicher bin der Meinung das es 240 mm x 76 mm HUB ist. Kann mir wer das bestätigen  ?

Danke im Voraus schonmal wenn jemand die Antwort weiß .


----------



## BigVolker (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Kona, gibt es noch Ersatzwippen für "XC Dual Suspension" Modelle von 2002 - 2004? Genaue Bezeichnung laut der Ersatteilliste: XC RA #5 , die #4  müsste aber auch passen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Fl!p (5. Dezember 2013)

Nummer 5 gibt es noch einmal bei Chainreactioncycles.


----------



## BigVolker (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. In diesem Fall ist aber das XC wichtig -> OB bedeutet bei Kona "Out of Bounds". Der Dämpfer bei den OB-Modellen hat 51 mm Hub, der bei den XC-Modellen nur 38 mm.
Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## timhau (5. Dezember 2013)

@KonaEurope

Hallo, ich habe leider vergeblich versucht bei Händlern im Raum Hannover einen Kona Taro Rahmen in der Größe L zu bekommen und habe hier im Forum gehört, daß Sie mir vielleicht helfen können.

mfg
Timhau (Felix)


----------



## Fl!p (6. Dezember 2013)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. In diesem Fall ist aber das XC wichtig -> OB bedeutet bei Kona "Out of Bounds". Der Dämpfer bei den OB-Modellen hat 51 mm Hub, der bei den XC-Modellen nur 38 mm.
> Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.



Ja, da hast du recht. Ich würde einfach mal bei einem Kona Händler fragen, ob er diese noch bestellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (6. Dezember 2013)

schau mal bei hibike, dort bei kona ersatzteile gibts ne excel oder pdf tabelle wo man die wippen passend zu den bikes bestellen kann und von welchem bike sie noch passen. also identische wippen. 

warum brauchst du eigentlich neue wippen?

 @_timhau_ 

Jarno war schon lange nich mehr hier, sehr schade. kannst maximal die ganzen kona-händler bei dir inner gegend anrufen und fragen. die liste findest ja bei konaworld.com.


----------



## ketis (6. Dezember 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> schau mal bei hibike, dort bei kona ersatzteile gibts ne excel oder pdf tabelle wo man die wippen passend zu den bikes bestellen kann und von welchem bike sie noch passen. also identische wippen.
> 
> warum brauchst du eigentlich neue wippen?
> 
> ...



Ich werde jarno mal ne mail schreiben was los ist. . .  Hab ihn ja auch damals quasi hier her gebracht.


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Dezember 2013)

ja das wäre gut. 

wenn er nich mehr im board is: 

er hat seine sache hier sehr gut gemacht und wir vermissen ihn....


----------



## D1s1re (13. Dezember 2013)

Jarno arbeitet leider seit September nicht mehr bei Kona.

Zitat aus seinem Facebook Profil:
_16. September_


_So, for those who don't know yet... I am no longer working for the Kona bicycle company. 
 Thanks to all for the good times, see you on the trails!_




Ob seitens Kona es wieder einen Support hier im Forum geben wird, steht noch offen.


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Dezember 2013)

das is ja schade....


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Dezember 2013)

D1s1re schrieb:


> Ob seitens Kona es wieder einen Support hier im Forum geben wird, steht noch offen.



die werden wohl keine gefunden haben der die Deutsche Sprache beherrscht.


----------



## D1s1re (14. Dezember 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> die werden wohl keine gefunden haben der die Deutsche Sprache beherrscht.


Keine Sorge da gibt es Leute die die Deutsche Sprache beherrschen, nur diese müssen auch erstmal die Zeit finden, neben den generellen Support Anfragen, ein Forum zu betreuen. 
Wir reden hier ja nicht über einen Hersteller der nur Deutschlandweit agiert.


----------



## LostLyrics (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich haben ein Kona stinky Six bj 2009 geschenkt bekommen und möchte es wieder aufbauen.  Mein Problem I'm moment ist das Tretlager welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?  Als Kurbelarme hätte ich die Truvativ Holzfeller mit einem Kettenblatt. Ich habe schon gegoogelt kenne mich aber mit dem Thema leider null aus, Fachhändler habe ich nicht wirklich einen in der Nähe außer einen Fahrrad stadler


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Dezember 2013)

nimm das was dir gefällt, brauchst 73mm breite. Un zur kurbel muss es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenns nicht unbedingt Ceramic Lager sein müsser oder farbig eloxiert, dann einfach das Truvativ Howitzer 73mm is auch Standartmässig bei der Holzfeller dabei..

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CNi-9LDfvLsCFUzHtAodvmAAfQ

PS: Unterstell mal dem Stadler nicht dass er ein "Fachhändler" ist, des is wie wenn du sagst als Feinkostladen haben wir hier nen Aldi..


----------



## LostLyrics (19. Dezember 2013)

Super Dankeschön


----------



## Deleted 148456 (25. Dezember 2013)

Servus,

Ich fahre ein Operator Dh von 2012 und würde jetzt gerne einen Cane Creek Double Barrel verbauen!
Fährt hier jemand den Dämpfer im Operator und kann mir sagen was ich da für Buchsen brauche?
Natürlich würde mich auch interessieren ob ihr zufrieden seit mit dem Dämpfer im Operator
Gruß Flo


----------



## Feanor90 (28. Dezember 2013)

Weiss einer den passenden Tune fuer den Monarch fuers Precept ?


----------



## LostLyrics (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein Kona Stinky Six Baujahr 2009, und wollte mal fragen welche Kettenführung ich da bei einer Einfachkurbel(38 Zähne) verbauen kann bzw. welche überhauptpasst.

Könnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen?


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Dezember 2013)

du brauchst eine für innenlagerklemmung. ich habe an meinem ne truvativ boxguide für 36Z dran, funzt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. Dezember 2013)

Barricade schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Operator Dh von 2012 und würde jetzt gerne einen Cane Creek Double Barrel verbauen!
> Fährt hier jemand den Dämpfer im Operator und kann mir sagen was ich da für Buchsen brauche?



also buchsen brauchste ja nur vergleichen mit denen die du drin hast. also bei cane creek schauen welche masse der dämpfer hat und vergleichen ob dein dämpfer im operator dieselben masse hat, wenn ja einfach umschrauben. wenn nein, differenz messen und nach was passendem schauen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie Mann die Buchsen messen muss weis ich aber trotzdem danke
Dachte nur evtl weis die Maße jemand auswendig;-)

Aber jetzt wird eh wieder alles anders, wird doch ein Luftdämpfer


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Dezember 2013)

en vivid air? der soll gut sein in dem rahmen.... (entfernter bekannter hat den im operator 2012)


----------



## Deleted 148456 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir eine Manitou Swinger pro bestellt, 
Wenn ich ihn getestet hab geb ich hier natürlich bescheid


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Dezember 2013)

das wäre toll, sowas kauft kaum einer. wird nur immer rumgenöhlt wegen mies und schlecht etc. aber kaum einer kann konkret was dazu sagen. von der dorado hamse auch immer gesagt die is mies und seit die ma inner bike bravo war werden sogar die ersten modelle hochgelobt....


----------



## Deleted 148456 (31. Dezember 2013)

So siehts leider aus 
Wenn der manitou nix daugd, Test ich den X Fusion


----------



## inVerse (2. Januar 2014)

Hey, habe ein Kona Entourage 2012 und brauche einen neuen Steuersatz! Auf was muss ich denn da achten beim Kauf? Steuerrohr ist ja tapered. Also einfach tapered Steuersatz oder noch was zu beachten?

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Steuersätze die nicht so hoch bauen? also bis 10mm?


----------



## _and_one (4. Januar 2014)

inVerse schrieb:


> Hey, habe ein Kona Entourage 2012 und brauche einen neuen Steuersatz! Auf was muss ich denn da achten beim Kauf? Steuerrohr ist ja tapered. Also einfach tapered Steuersatz oder noch was zu beachten?
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Steuersätze die nicht so hoch bauen? also bis 10mm?



Welche Gabel hast du drin? Durchgehend 1 1/8 oder 1,5 auf 1 1/8?
Hab mir in mein Operator (gleiches Steuerrohr) den rein gebaut: http://www.bike24.de/p127658.html
Solltest du keine Tapred Gabel haben kannst du mit dem Hope Reduzierkonus auch durchgehende 1 1/8 Gabeln einbauen.
Den Konus gibts hier: http://www.bike24.de/p127664.html

Der Steuersatz is Zero Stack, also super niedrig.

Cheers!


----------



## inVerse (4. Januar 2014)

Super, danke schonmal!
Ja meine Gabel is tapered
Kennst du/jmd zufällig die *Einpressdurchmesser* oben bzw unten am Steuerrohr für den Steuersatz?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. Januar 2014)

inVerse schrieb:


> Super, danke schonmal!
> Ja meine Gabel is tapered
> Kennst du/jmd zufällig die *Einpressdurchmesser* oben bzw unten am Steuerrohr für den Steuersatz?


Steht das nicht auf dem dem Sattelrohr wie beim Operator?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inVerse (4. Januar 2014)

JA tut es, super vielen dank!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem


----------



## inVerse (4. Januar 2014)

Wobei, steht es eigentlich nicht
Steht nur:
Upper: Internal 1-1/8 ID 44mm
Bottom: Internal 1.5 ID 55,95 mm


__________________________________________
*EDIT*

okay wenn das wirklich der steuersatz ist den _and_one gekauft hat dann brauch ich, der Beschreibung nach folgende Maße:
ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40

was mich nur wundert ist, dass davor der Steuersatz "FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS No.57" verbaut war und das No.57 steht doch bestimmt für irgend so nen Käse (z.B. unten den durchmesser) 

aber das passt so denke ich, danke euch <3


----------



## _and_one (4. Januar 2014)

Der Hope und dein verbauter FSA No. 57 sollten die identischen Einpresstiefe haben. Bei mir passt er auf jeden Fall!
Warum er No. 57 heist bei 44/56 weis ich nicht.


----------



## Ennoo (19. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute, ich wollte mal hier fragen ob jemand weiß warum Kona den Dämpfer vom Werk aus anders herum einbaut in den Rahmen denn es erleichtert nicht gerade die Einstellung...

Habe schon viel gegooglt aber nix der gleichn gefunden was mir bei der Frage weiterhelfen könnte.. Darum hoffe ich jemand kennt sich noch ein wenig mehr aus ..

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

meinen habe ich auch andersrum eingebaut, ungefederte massen. kann man aber prob lemlos umdrehen.


----------



## Ennoo (19. Januar 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> meinen habe ich auch andersrum eingebaut, ungefederte massen. kann man aber prob lemlos umdrehen.



Frage die ich mir stelle, hat es einen zweck ? Vorteile/nachteile? Was mit ungeteerter masse hab ich schon gelesen aber nie hat es wer mal ausführlich beschrieben..


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

naja, alles was ungefedert ist, sprich felgen, nabe, gabelstandrohre etc. Muss beim einfedern erstmal bewegt werden. Je leichter diese komponenten sind, desto schneller lassen die sich beschleunigen un desto sensibler reagiert die federung. Zudem durch den umgedrehten dämpfer auch der schwerpunkt sinkt.


----------



## Ennoo (19. Januar 2014)

Ich dank dir für die kleine Info stunde wieder was dazu gelernt  aber habe es mir so halb gedacht da ja mehr masse in der nähe des tretlagers ist ändert sich somit der Schwerpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

im motorsport wird da auch richtig viel aufwand betrieben. Dämpfer drehen macht scheinbar wenig aus, aber wenn man alle änderungen (leichte reifen, felgen, bessere lager etc.) alles zusammen macht is die änderung sicherlich auch für einen laien spürbar. Ich selber hab am dämpfer eigentlich nix gemerkt, aber gefällt mir optisch besser....


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau fährt zur Zeit auf Touren ein Kona Minxy 2009. Eigentlich sie sich mal was neues gönnen, aber aufgrund Kind wird sie wohl eher seltener zum biken kommen. So ist jetzt der Plan, das Bike etwas abzuspecken.
Frage: Gibt es von anderen Konas kompatible Wippen, die etwas leichter sind?

Gruß,
Hagen.


----------



## ketis (11. Februar 2014)

Warum die wippen?  Der rest vom rad schon leicht? Teileliste wäre praktisch


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Februar 2014)

Ist das Teil was konarelevant ist, wo ich Potential sehe.
Deutlich größere Potentiale sehe ich natürlich bei den Laufrädern, dem Wechsel von Stahl- auf Titanfeder, leichterer Sattel, Lenker etc..
Das Ganze sollte natürlich preislich günstiger sein als ein Neubike, da sie halt weniger zum fahren kommt als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Mo09 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo (;
weiß jemand zufällig wie viel Kettenglieder die originale Kette an einen Kona Stinky Tl 2011 hat?
mfg


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2014)

Eine kurze Frage zum Entourage 2012:

Würde diese Gabel passen?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suspender (13. Februar 2014)

weiss leider nich ausm kopp ob die passt. aber wenn das  vom Steuersatz passt, und ich glaub das geht muss die Gabel doch auch passen. warum willste tauschen? nich zufrieden mit der Domain? oder muss einfach mal was neues her ;-)


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2014)

Doch die Domain ist schon ok...aber immer der Reiz des Neuen  Spass beiseite: ich will das Kona verkaufen und ein Interessent fragte deshalb an.


----------



## suspender (13. Februar 2014)

entourage verkaufen? Verräter ;-)


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2014)

Nur in gute Hände


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2014)

So, nach langen Stunden des Zauderns habe ich mich entschieden, dass ein neues Bike zwischen Entourage und Canyon AL+ keinen Sinn macht.

Ich würde allerdings dafür gerne am Kona eine neue Feder in der Gabel testen. Kann mir jmd. sagen, welche ich dafür benötige? Momentan ist noch die ursprüngliche Feder drin.

Alternativ könnte man über eine neue Gabel nachdenken. 

Würde die hier in Frage kommen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Kona 1,5" hat?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2014)

Das Entourage 2012 hat ein konisches Steuerrohr mit einem FSA Orbit 1.5B ZS Steuersatz. Der ist für eine Gabel mit 1.5“ tapered Gabelschaft. Das entspricht dem der Gabel die du verlinkt hast. 
Kurz: Ja du kannst die Gabel im Entourage verbauen


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2014)

Super, danke. 20er Steckachse mit Maxle passt auch, oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2014)

Herstellerangabe ist eine 20mm Formula Disc Nabe. Wenn du also noch den OEM LRS drin hast, passt auch das.


----------



## exbonner (17. Februar 2014)

Hat jmd. die Gabel getauscht und kann berichten (Vor-Nachteile zur Domain)?


----------



## Bigairrider98 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem an meinem 2009ner Kona bassein Problem, und zwar ist das gewinde der innenlager im Rahmen kaputt. Was kann ich tun? Ist das nur eine Buchse die man austauschen kann?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigairrider98 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem an meinem 2009ner Kona bass, und zwar ist das Gewinde der Innenlager im rahmen kaputt. Ist das nur eine Buchse die man austauschen kann? Oder kann man da was anderes machen?
mfg


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Februar 2014)

du redest vom tretlager?


----------



## Bigairrider98 (19. Februar 2014)

ja


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Februar 2014)

ne hülse gibt es nicht. weiss nicht ob man das grösser fräsen kann oder generell noch etwas retten. ansonsten würde ich ein anderes mittel wählen wenn mir der rahmen wichtig wäre...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Februar 2014)

Aloah, ich kenne das "Bass" nicht, aber wenn es das Gewinde im Rahmen für das Innenlager ist, dann würde ich erst mal nachschauen, ob eine andere Lagerschale reingeht. Wenn nicht, dann liegt es vielleicht wirklich am Rahmen und nicht an der Lagerschale. Wenn es ein Standard BSA- Gewinde ist, dann kann man das mit passendem Werkzeug Nachschneiden.

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2014)

nachschneiden ist sone sache, es muss noch genug gesundes material vorhanden sein. 

ansonsten würde umbauen auf ein pressfit lager.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Februar 2014)

Na eben nicht! Du schneidest ja kein neues, größeres oder an anderer Stelle liegendes Gewinde nach, sondern nur Beschädigungen an den bestehenden Gewinden "weg". Wenn das nicht funktioniert, ist das Gewinde im A.... und auch mit PF wird das nix werden (außer einer Eigenbau - Lösung...)

Grüßle


----------



## Bigairrider98 (20. Februar 2014)

bei dem bass ist's aberanders, es ist eine art achse im vorderem rahmenteil in die die innenlager geschraubt werden dann kommt der hinterbau um die achse. Ist ja die besonderheit des rahmens das gelenk liegt ums tretlager


----------



## Ennoo (20. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute kann mir vllt einer Sagen wie die Einbaubreite des Tretlagers ist bei einem Kona Operator 2012.. ??
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob es 83mm ist da ich nach einem neuen Innenlager geschaut habe und das was drin ist nur in 73mm erhältlich ist.

Wäre cool wenn mir wer weiter helfen könnte  
Danke schonmal im vorraus. 

Gruß Ennoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre es den mal mit nachmessen? Oder auf der Kona Seite nachschauen?

http://2k12.konaworld.com/gravity_dual_suspension.cfm?content=operator#2
Unter BBS für Bottom Bracket Size -> 83mm

Und dass das verbaute nur als 73mm erhältlich ist, ist quatsch. 
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24684_MegaExo-Innenlager.html
BB-7550 BSA 83mm


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2014)

na wenn das ne hülse is, mach maln foto un wennde dich an den kona-support. wenn man es wechseln kann dann gleich nach der kona-nummer fragen un bei hibike oder deinem örtlichen kona-dealer (wäre mir lieber wegen garantie) bestellen bzw. gleich mit tauschen lassen. 

umbauen auf pressfit ist relativ einfach, klar ne eigenbau lösung und man sollte einen haben der ne drehbank hat.


----------



## Bigairrider98 (20. Februar 2014)

Wie wende ich mich am besten an den Kona support?


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2014)

auf konaworld.com


----------



## Bigairrider98 (20. Februar 2014)

Okay dann vielen dank für die gute und schnelle hilfe!!


----------



## Badseed (19. April 2014)

Moin moin und zwar wollte ich mal fragen was ein neuer hinterbau für mein kona stab deluxe kostet ? Und wo ich nen Kostenvoranschlag herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (19. April 2014)

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=kona&ss=2570
Mit etwas Glück findest du dort etwas.
Ansonsten hier mal nach einem Händler suchen: http://konaworld.com/dealers.cfm


----------



## Badseed (19. April 2014)

Danke ich schau mal rein


----------



## Enginejunk (19. April 2014)

schreib mal kona direkt an, mit foto vom hinterbau. Die sind da sehr kulant. Nurn kleiner tip.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. April 2014)

mal ne kurze frage, passt dieser steuersatz: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...table-verstellbarer-Steuersatz-ZS49-2013.html

in ein stinky six von 2009? hat ja ein 1,5" steuerrohr.


----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2014)

Wird Kona je alltagstaugliche und dauerhaltbare Taschen für die Ute zu einem vertretbaren Kurs anbieten?

Ich hab nach einem dreiviertel Jahr die orangenen Taschen reklamiert und bekam dafür neue, braune.
Die sind nun wieder "durch", haben also Löcher und sind nicht ansatzweise mehr dicht.

Kaum 15tkm: 1xgrosses Kettenblatt, 3xKette, 1xKassette verschlissen, dazu vier von den großen Taschen über drei Jahre!
Ich hab auch Taschen von Ortlieb, die halten dagegen Jahrhunderte, sind aber leider inkompatibel!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. April 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage, passt dieser steuersatz:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...table-verstellbarer-Steuersatz-ZS49-2013.html
> 
> in ein stinky six von 2009? hat ja ein 1,5" steuerrohr.




nein
der standardmäßig verbaute FSA Orbit Z1.5R hat ein Einpress-Durchmesser von 55mm. der von dir aufgeführte ist für 49mm Einpressung
Suche nach einem ZS55|28.6 / ZS55|30


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2014)

also die 28,6 und 30,0 sind die einpresstiefen nehme ich an? ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können das da noch genug platz war im steuerrohr für mehr einpresstiefe als der rahmen vor mir lag. muss ich nochmal nachmessen wenn ich wieder in der werkstatt bin. 

kennt jemand einen verstellbaren steuersatz mit 55mm? zerostack muss nicht sein, hab noch genug material am schaftrohr.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2014)

28,6 und 30,0 sind die Durchmesser des Gabelschaftes und nicht die Einpresstiefe

An dem Punkt an dem du material abträgst, erhöhst du die Gefahr eines Bruchs am Steuerrohr / Ausreißen des Lagers


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2014)

achsooo, du meinst den gabelkonus und den normalen schaft. der gabelkonus wo die lagerschale aufgepresst wird ist 30, joa. jetz versteh ich was du meinst, auch mit 1.1/8" wird mir jetz klar was du meinst. 

aber ich habe mal geschaut, warum zum geier gibts wiedermal soviele "standarts", jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen. von 44, 46, 49 über 52 habe ich alle steuerrohrdurchmesser gefunden. das nervt doch!!! 

kennst du en einstellbaren steuersatz fürn 55er steuerrohr? (mit fleisch am schaftrohr meinte ich die länge, deswegen is zerostack nich wirklich wichtig, ich passe den vorbau und lenker an)


----------



## robzen2384 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich such nach einer* 1-fach* Kurbel für meine KONA STINKY 2005 siehe Bild.



 

Weiß da jemand was passendes? Momentan ist eine 2-fach Truvativ Husselfelt verbaut also original.

Dankeschön?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (7. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Budget hast, aber ich würde die Shimano Zee Kurbel empfehlen. Die hat ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Boink (8. Mai 2014)

Jupp Shimano Zee oder Truvativ Descedant..


----------



## robzen2384 (8. Mai 2014)

Danke Jungs ich muss nur wissen was passt preislich bis 100€ mehr net.
Aber das hört sich schon mal gut an.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Mai 2014)

passen tut eigentlich alles, musst nur das passende innenlager mit bestellen.


----------



## sgsilvio (10. Mai 2014)

habe es heute leider nicht ganz bis in die landung geschafft...
sollte ich mir jetzt gedanken machen - also am rahmen diese unschöne "delle" an doch einer
markanten stelle... einen riss kann ich nicht sehen... nur der lack ist etwas abgeplatzt...
zudem wenn ich auf dem rad sitze, kommt mir diese stelle an dem unteren rohr von oben gesehen jetzt "bauchig" vor...
und wie funktioniert dieses crash replacement, welches kona anbietet? bekomm ich da den gleichen rahmen oder
muss ich einen anderen nehmen?


----------



## eleo (11. Mai 2014)

Hi liebe Kona-Rider! 

Suche für mein Operator ne schwarze Wippe, weiß jemand wo ich die herbekomme? Würde gerne von Weiß auf Schwarz umswitchen.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Mai 2014)

lass doch eloxieren. sieht übrigens sehr geil aus dein kona. 

wegen dem rahmen: sieht sehr unschön aus, wie ist das passiert? shuttelst du dein bike evtl. auf einem pickup? ansonsten würde ich den rahmen mal vermessen lassen ob die geometrie in punkto lenkwinkel noch stimmt. wenn du den aber loswerden willst und das rein zufällig grösse L ist schick ihn her. ich übernehme aus reiner freundlichkeit auch die wertstoffgerechte entsorgung...


----------



## Boink (11. Mai 2014)

Fischbach sein Ghost sah in PMB nach der Quali genauso aus und er hats im Finallauf noch gefahren..
Ich würds weiterfahren, aber man kann halt nicht "reinschauen"..

Einfach mal Kona mit der Rechnung und Fotos anschreiben und ein Angebot für Crash Replacement geben lassen..


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Mai 2014)

Kennt einer aus dem Effeff die Buchsenmaße für ein Kona Satori? Ich will ggf. meinen Dämpfer upgraden und würde gerne vorher alle Buchsen besorgen ohne jetzt ausbauen und messen zu müssen....
Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (12. Mai 2014)

Aus dem Effeff nicht, aber das Techbook sagt oben und unten 8mm x 22,2mm.


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Mai 2014)

Merci


----------



## sgsilvio (12. Mai 2014)

Danke Enginejunk und Boink für euer Feedback...

Ja werd erstmal damit weiterfahren - aber man hat natürlich im Hinterkopf jetzt immer so ein komisches Gefühl.
Hab Kona mal angeschrieben mit Bildern und Rechnung - mal schauen was die Antworten.

@Enginejunk 
Nein Bike wurde nicht auf einem Pickup geshuttled. Und du hast Glück, es ist ein L Rahmen ;-)

@Boink 
Wo hast du das mit Fischis Ghost in PMB her?


----------



## Boink (12. Mai 2014)

Foto war hier irgendwann in den News, sah 1-1 genauso aus wie bei dir...

hier noch n link mit text:
http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/f...tcup-atherton-geschwister-siegen;n_32549.html


----------



## Boink (12. Mai 2014)

Soooo ich wollts auch nochmal sehen.. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1611897

Sieht doch schlimmer aus als bei dir, aber wie gesagt er is noch damit gefahren


----------



## bjoernsen (16. Mai 2014)

@sqsilvio:  Schau mal auf Dein Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/30397	Bei dem Sturz 4:22min. könnte der Rahmen bereits vorbelastet worden sein, ohne das was zu erkennen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuechenfee (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltauge für ein 2014er Kona Process 153. Kennt jemand einen Versandhändler, der das Teil schon anbietet?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2014)

gibts eigentlich schon infos über die 2015er modelle?


----------



## Fl!p (17. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Modelle werden meistens ende August vorgestellt. Du musst dich also noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## dash_n1 (9. Juli 2014)

hi,

ich habe einen neuen Park operator 2014. Ich möchte eventuell auf AIR Dämpfer umsteigen und wollte fragen, ob das mit dem Hinterbau vom Park Operator 2014 möglich ist, und wenn ja, welcher Dämpfer mit welchem Tune passend ist?

Einbaumaße wären ja 214mm x 76mm ?

Grüße,
dash


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Juli 2014)

bei rock shox dämpfern benötigst du Mid-tune. wie gesagt, der rahmen ist 100% identisch mit dem 2013er Operator, kannst dich auch daran orientieren.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (10. Juli 2014)

dash_n1 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe einen neuen Park operator 2014. Ich möchte eventuell auf AIR Dämpfer umsteigen und wollte fragen, ob das mit dem Hinterbau vom Park Operator 2014 möglich ist, und wenn ja, welcher Dämpfer mit welchem Tune passend ist?
> 
> ...



Mid Tune Vivid rockt richtig im Operator, hab ich auch vor kurzem verbaut
Bei BMO für 430 euro zu haben


----------



## Fl!p (16. Juli 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon infos über die 2015er modelle?



Die neuen Modelle werden am Montag 21.07. ca. 8 Uhr auf der Kona Seite vorgestellt.

Erste infos gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07...tellung-precept-200-sowie-process-167-134-se/
hier
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/preview-konas-2015-lineup.html
oder hier
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/14/kona-launches-new-budget-dh-bike-the-precept-200/
und hier gibt es sogar ein bild vom neuen Supreme Operator:
http://nsmb.com/kona-2015-bikes-sneak-peek/


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2014)

ja, schon gesehen. bin ehrlich gesagt ziehmlich überrascht und auch en bissel enttäuscht....


----------



## Fl!p (16. Juli 2014)

Enttäuscht ohne die gesamte Produktpalette gesehen zu haben?


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juli 2014)

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Bin generell Interessiert an nen Kona Bass 2010/09. Aber kann ich da ne Schaltung verbauen? Wenn ja, was brauche ich genau dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (27. Juli 2014)

hi, welchen avid bremsadapter brauche ich fürs 2012 operator?
hab eine 200er scheibe.

ist das eine 40p oder is?

danke schon mal


----------



## bjoernsen (28. Juli 2014)

Du brauchst:
*Adapter mit Schrauben für Bremssattel Disc Adapter 60IS, International Standard, 60mm, (hinten, 200mm Rotor)*


----------



## Apeman (28. Juli 2014)

super! danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## mr freilauf (3. August 2014)

moinsen, ich brauch mal die abmessungen von den dämpferbuchsen von einem 2005 coiler primo


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (16. September 2014)

Sooooooooooooooo, ich hätte da mal ne Frage zum D.O.P.E System!!!

Und zwar, ich habe ein Coilair von 2012, unten am Trettlager habe ich die Aufnahme für die Floating-Stange aber irgendwie finde ich nicht die richtigen Ausfallenden dafür. Eigentlich müsste ich ja dann das Dope Fixed schon montiert haben. Hat das Fixed denn dann den selben effekt wie das Floating System oder steht der Name Dope System einfach an allen Ausfallenden dran oder kann ich doch noch die Stange irgendwie nachrüsten????


----------



## Enginejunk (16. September 2014)

schau mal bei crc, dort gibste kona dope ein. Dort haste dann ne liste als pdf, suchste dein bike raus un vergleichst die nummern.


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (16. September 2014)

Hab schon alle Listen durch die es gibt, deshalb bin ich mir ja auch net mehr sicher ob es das wirklich für mein bike gibt. Verwirrend ist halt das überall "D.O.P.E System" dran steht aber wirklich was bringen tuts ja nur in Verbindung mit der Floating Stange, denke ich mal. Für das ältere Coilair gibt es das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. September 2014)

ja, das dope ist ja die bremsmoment abstützung, kann ja nur mit der pushrod funktionieren.

hat dein bike das magic link system? Glaube ja, oder? Danach hiess es ja cadabra.


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (16. September 2014)

Jaz jenau, meins hat das G2  Magic Link. Habe aber komischerweise die Umlenkung von dem neuen Air Dämpfer der die Feder ersetzt hat, kann also auch nicht die Anlenkung der Feder wie eigentlich in zwei Stellungen einstellen. Aber egal  Gibt es denn fürs Cadraba en D.O.P.E mit Floating, habe echt schon alles abgegrast was öffentlich zu bekommen ist, so langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf :-( Dachte die Kona Jungs könnten mal Licht ins Dunkle bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (16. September 2014)

gibt keine kona jungs mehr. Aber schreib denen doch ne mail, sin sehr nett un antworten relativ fix.


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (17. September 2014)

Dann werd ich dat mal auf diesen Weg probieren


----------



## poison2008 (23. September 2014)

Hi,
Wollte bitte gerne wissen welches sattelrohr Durchmesser das kona stinky six TL 2011hat?
Danke für eine Rückmeldung.
MFG


----------



## Enginejunk (23. September 2014)

kannst du grad nich messen? Gugg ma bei kona auf der page ( könnte schon bei klassikkona stehn) dort bei deinem bike, seatpost diameter.


----------



## poison2008 (23. September 2014)

Ich bekomme das bike erst in 1-2 wochen ,ich hatte mal ein Kona stinky das hatte 30.0(was ein beschissenes maß)
Und auf der Homepage nix gefunden wenn einer einen link dazu hat wäre prima.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. September 2014)

wusst ichs doch, beim tl hamses endlich geändert: hast 31,6mm stütze un klemme is 34,9mm. Was ich noch nich wusste, hast ja ne 12mm steckachse. Wenn ich nich das dope system hätte würde ich das bei mir noch umrüsten, aber so wird mir das zu teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (23. September 2014)

Danke hab es auch noch gefunden.
Danke dir trotzdem,hat auch den Vorgänger Modellen ja soger ein tapered Steuerrohr, ich bin das dark blue von 2010 gefahren aber da war die Größe und die Geometrie anders,
Jetzt mit dem TL genauso wie ich es haben will! Nur schade das man die Sattelstütze nicht voll versenken kann.
Gut ich bin vorher 10mm truhbolt gefahren das ist okay im Gegensatz zu den dünnen schnellspannern, wenn du brauchs hab noch eine übrig.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. September 2014)

die geometrie ist anders? Inwiefern? Lenkwinkel flacher? Das tl soll ja hinten echte 160mm haben, nich nur 152 wie meins (2009er)


----------



## kreacker (23. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern ein brandneues Kona Explosif 2015 bekommen.

Kann mir hier jemand sagen mit welchem Drehmoment die Schrauben der verstellbaren Ausfallenden angezogen werden ?


Grüße
Alex


----------



## poison2008 (23. September 2014)

Hmm... Das Oberrohr ist länger und das Sitzrohr bißchen kurzer zumindest gegenüber dem 2010 er dark blue !


----------



## poison2008 (23. September 2014)

http://www.konaworld.co/bike.cfm?content=stinky6

http://jacksbicyclecenter.net/m/product/kona-stinky-tl-77497-1.htm


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. September 2014)

Hey kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für eine Einbaulänge oder Einbaulängen vom Dämpfer ich in mein 2014 Park Operator(Größe S) einbauen/fahren kann??


----------



## poison2008 (30. September 2014)

Was hast denn jetzt drinne?
Ich denke das du da kein anderes maß rein machen kannst außer das was drin ist.


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. September 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Was hast denn jetzt drinne?
> Ich denke das du da kein anderes maß rein machen kannst außer das was drin ist.


Momentan den Kage R aber weis die einaulänge net un wollte mir bald nen neuen dämpfer zulegen


----------



## poison2008 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn im Netz nichts zu finden ist ausmessen, mitte Augebis mitte Auge und den dämpferhub nicht vergessen!


----------



## SkyGT180 (1. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Wenn im Netz nichts zu finden ist ausmessen, mitte Augebis mitte Auge und den dämpferhub nicht vergessen!


Ok danke ich schau mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. Oktober 2014)

dämpfer masse sin diesselben wie vom 2013er operator. Weil ihr beide habt nämlich 100% EXAKT DEN GLEICHEN RAHMEN..... Der blaue is aber schöner... *ällebätsch*


----------



## SkyGT180 (2. Oktober 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> dämpfer masse sin diesselben wie vom 2013er operator. Weil ihr beide habt nämlich 100% EXAKT DEN GLEICHEN RAHMEN..... Der blaue is aber schöner... *ällebätsch*


Aso ok. Ja Is halt blau


----------



## schloerfi (5. Oktober 2014)

Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread ....kann mir Jemand sagen, ob es unbedenklich ist, in ein 2014er Kona Explosif statt der 120mm eine Gabel mit 140mm zu verbauen?! Hatte vorher auch die 140mm am ragley und irgendwie hat's mir besser gefallen.

Danke euch!


----------



## Mo09 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hey, (;

und zwar wollte ich bei meinen Kona Stinky Tl von 2011 den Steuersatz wechseln und bin mir da ziemlich unsicher ob dieser hier passen würde? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fsa-orbit-1-5-zs-headset-no-57-/rp-prod80063

( Federgabel ist noch die RS Domain mit tapered Schaft )

mfg  Mo (;


----------



## poison2008 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Der sollte eigentlich passen,den gibt es aber günstiger bei eBay z.B. 
Nur wenn du wechseln willst dann hole dir doch den selben der drin ist,du bekommst aber auch die Lager einzeln nach gekauft! Was ist denn wenn du mal was völlig anderes ausprobiert,cane Creek, Reset,Acros,Wobei ich persönlich bei FSA bleiben würde günstig,haltbar und gut !
Bekomme morgen nämlich das selbe bike (freu Mick;-)


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Oktober 2014)

mal ne frage: Man sagt ja 10mm längere gabel ist gleich in etwa -0,5grad lenkwinkel, also z.b. Von 66 auf 65,5grad. Wenn ich jetz eine 2cm längere gabel einbaue UND den lenkwinkel mittels steuersatz um 1grad abflache, bleibt dann das tretlager gleich hoch und ich habe dann einen 64er lenkwinkel? Oder egalisieren sich die 2cm mehr einbauhöhe weil ich ja den lenkwinkel mittels steuersatz um 1grad abflache und ich habe dann 65grad lenkwinkel und ein gleich hohes tretlager bzw. Front.


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du eine längere Gabel einbaust dann bekommst du auch ein flachereren sitzwinkel ! Wenn du Gabel wechselst dann achte auch auf die Einbauhöhe denn 180mm fedeweg heist auch automatisch 2 cm höher !
Beim tretlager wird sich kaum was ändern!  Das würde aber auch nix ausmachen!  Also rechnerisch		  würde ich sagen 64° also - 1° Steuersatz und 20mm höher= -1° .Würde aber nicht gleich beides machen, erstmal winkelsteursatz -0,1° dann ausprobieren oder erst gabel rein und ausprobieren! Ich denk du fährst mit einem winkelsteursatz besser und günstiger !Nur theoretisch, praktisch ???


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2014)

nja, die gabel muss eh ersetzt werden auf 180mm (kommt so oder so) und hinten hab ich vor umzubauen auf 167mm federweg mit nem 222er dämpfer. Deswegen komm ich hinten eh 15mm, vorne dann mit meiner favorisierten gabel (MZ 66) 19mm höher. Das tretlager kommt dabei 16mm höher. Das erachte ich alles noch im rahmen, sitzwinkel ist mir eh nich so wichtig, is bergaborientiert. (kein umwerfer un 38er kettenblatt). Das längste was ich als tour fahre sind mal 15-20km.


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

??? Nen 222 er Dämpfer wie soll denn das gehen dann probier doch erst mal nen 216 er Dämpfer !
Aber warum der grasse Umbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2014)

222er dämpfer weil ich den rockerarm neu fräse mit leicht geändertem übersetzungsverhältnis. Ich baue ja nicht einfach nur einen längeren dämpfer ein, das wäre schwachsinnig.


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ah okay grasses und sehr interesantes unternehmen!
Hab mich schon gwundert
Aber wie hast du das erstellt bzw. Das Übersetzungverhältnis ausgerechnet?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2014)

naja, bin ein mensch des praktischen, hab mir das übersetzungsverhältnis ausgerechnet, platzverhältnisse ausgemessen geschaut was sinnvoll wäre, hab mir dann en dämpferdummy gebaut, so kann ich alle dämpfergrössen simulieren un dazu hab ich 2 rockerarme aus sperrholz gesägt mit verschiedenen aufhängungs un anlenkpunkten. Der grobe plan ist eine optische mischung zwischen 2014er operator und entourage (sitzstrebe näher an sattelrohr und kürzerer, kompakterer rockerarm der zudem nach hinten abfällt wie beim operator und eine direktere anlenkung). Die krönung wäre ne berechnung der festigkeit un wenn ich die fräszeichnung selber erstellen könnte. Aber da hab ich kein plan davon....


----------



## MitchMG (29. Oktober 2014)

Kennt irgend jemand das Gewicht vom Sun Estate LRS welcher im Stinky TL verbaut ist?
überlege was Neues zu holen, aber nur wenn es sich auch Gewichtsmäßig lohnt. Nen paar Hundert Euro für 100 gr lohnt ja auch nicht.


----------



## poison2008 (29. Oktober 2014)

Jo das lohnt sich auf jedenfall ! Kann morgen mal komplett wiegen also den reinen LRS bei mir waren es 600gr. Unterschied gut ich hatte legendlich ander bremsscheiben drauf!
Typischer stabiler laufradsatz wäre hope 2 evo naben und ztr flow felgen, Ich hab z.B. Die von Fun Works und bin echt zufriden !Wobei ab und an mal günstig ein crossmax sx gut weg geht, aber gebraucht ist ja nicht so deins was schade ist


----------



## aeso (3. November 2014)

Hi,

weiß jemand, ob sich beim Kona Taro der Rahmen von 2014 auf 2015 geändert hat?
Die Geo Angaben auf der homepage unterscheiden sich minimal. Könnte aber auch an der anderen Gabel liegen die im 15er Modell verbaut ist.

aeso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2014)

@KonaEurope 

hallo, ich hab nen 2006er Kona Lisa DS Rahmen gefunden, und wollte fragen: kann ich ida einen Coil-Dämpfer verbauen, oder ist der Hinterbau nur für Luftdämpfer ausgelegt (degressiv)?


----------



## Fl!p (25. November 2014)

Der User KonaEurope ist leider nicht mehr aktiv. Soll heissen: Kona braucht erst wieder Jemanden der sich um den Forumssupport kümmert.

Zu deiner Frage: Man kann bei gleicher Einbaulänge und Hub beides einbauen, Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2014)

oh, schade. hoffentlich gibt's bald wieder jemanden.

es ging mir um die Kennlinie, ich hoffe der coil-Dämpfer rauscht mit dann nicht durch. ich werd es probieren  Danke!

edith: das baugleiche kikapu wurde werksseitig mit coil-dämpfer geliefert, ich denke also, dass das hinhaut


----------



## gasgas03 (25. November 2014)

> *Suche:* billigen/alten coil dämpfer 200x57mm f. budget-aufbau, jeden mist anbieten!


Hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt bezüglich Dämpfer.

gruß Oli


----------



## -habicht- (29. November 2014)

Bekomme bald ein 2012 Honzo und nun frage ich mich was für eine Steckachse das Kona hinten hat. Nehme an es ist der 9/10 mm QR?


----------



## BejayMTB (29. November 2014)

LmGtfy: 142*12


----------



## -habicht- (29. November 2014)

Kona HP ist momentan down, aber auch dort steht folgendes:
For 2013 Kona has made a few tweaks to the steel frame: a new gusset at the seat tube, a lower top tube, and a 142×12 Maxle on the sliding dropouts.
http://dirtragmag.com/house-kona-honzo/

Das diesjährige Honzo hat aber erstmals ein niedrigeres Oberrohr für mehr Überstandshöhe und eine neue Hinterachse 142x12, die für eine erhöhte seitliche Stabilität sorgt.
http://freeride-mountain.com/Kona-Honzo-2013-gold

Daraus schliesse ich, dass das 2012 eben noch KEINE 142x12 hatte aber danke für den Versuch....


----------



## BejayMTB (29. November 2014)

Tatsächlich gibt es 2 Versionen und die Ausfallenden sind tauschbar. Je nach dem hast Du also 10x135 oder 12x142. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf letzteres gehen.


----------



## -habicht- (30. November 2014)

Ah nice das ist doch mal ne Info danke


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. November 2014)

Hey. Ich wollt mir nach Weihnachten ne boxxer für mein Park operator holen. Der Rahmen ist ja baugleich mit dem 2013 operator und Entourage. Kann mir einer sagen was für ein gabelschaft ich brauche? Hab von manchen gehört 1 1/8 un von anderen das en Tapered Schaft geht. Deshalb bin ich bisschen verwirrt. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte net mit Google ist dein Freund. Hab momentan noch die Standart 200mm Rockshox Domain drin. Wär nett wenn mir einer helfen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (30. November 2014)

Hey. Ich wollt mir nach Weihnachten ne boxxer für mein Park operator holen. Der Rahmen ist ja baugleich mit dem 2013 operator und Entourage. Kann mir einer sagen was für ein gabelschaft ich brauche? Hab von manchen gehört 1 1/8 un von anderen das en Tapered Schaft geht. Deshalb bin ich bisschen verwirrt. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte net mit Google ist dein Freund. Hab momentan noch die Standart 200mm Rockshox Domain drin. Wär nett wenn mir einer helfen könnt.


----------



## BejayMTB (30. November 2014)

LmGtfy: http://2014.konaworld.com/park_operator.cfm
*TAPERED HEADTUBE*
Aside from improving the aesthetic, due to its cleaner lines and smooth transition between the fork crown and the headset cover, tapered headtubes also offer a more solid interface between forks with tapered steertubes and the bicycle frame itself. More girth at the bottom of the headtube better distributes shock force, prolonging the bearing life of the headset itself. The inherent strength of its triangular design also means a stronger steering position and improved balance, giving the rider more control in rough terrain. A zero-stack, tapered headtube also puts strength where the load is going—into the lower headset cup—maximizing bearing durability where it’s needed.


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. November 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> LmGtfy: http://2014.konaworld.com/park_operator.cfm
> *TAPERED HEADTUBE*
> Aside from improving the aesthetic, due to its cleaner lines and smooth transition between the fork crown and the headset cover, tapered headtubes also offer a more solid interface between forks with tapered steertubes and the bicycle frame itself. More girth at the bottom of the headtube better distributes shock force, prolonging the bearing life of the headset itself. The inherent strength of its triangular design also means a stronger steering position and improved balance, giving the rider more control in rough terrain. A zero-stack, tapered headtube also puts strength where the load is going—into the lower headset cup—maximizing bearing durability where it’s needed.


Danke. Ich wollte selbst auf der kona Homepage gucken aber die war anscheinend down


----------



## kindi1972 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

vielleicht bekomme ich ja hier ein paar Antworten... 

Habe mir jetzt einen Kona Hei Hei 2014 Rahmen bestellt. Habe ziemliche Rückenprobleme letztes Jahr gehabt und deswegen geht es jetzt mal wieder auf ein Fully. Werde dazu einen Großteil der Teile aus meinem Hardtail verwenden. Leider weiß ich aber noch nicht was ich so genau benötige, da ich nirgends so genau die Maßen finde. Folgende Maßen interessieren mich:

- Steuersatz
- Innenlager
- Umwerfer
- Sattelstütze
- Hinterachse

Vielen Dank dann schon mal


----------



## grey (5. Januar 2015)

http://www.konaworld.com/images/bikes/gallery/hei_hei/2.jpg

auf dem Aufkleber lässt sich eh der großteil erkennen. (sollte ja ca. dein rahmen sein..?)

Headset ZS44/28.6 ZS56/40 - Schaftdurchmesser kommt dann noch auf die Gabel an, das sind jetzt mal die üblichen werte für tapered. (durchgängig 1 1/8" wäre 30 statt 40 unten)

Innenlager PF92
HR-Achse 12x142
Sattelstütze: kA, mein Taro hat 31,6 wenn ich raten müsste würde ich also auch beim hei hei auf 31,6 tippen.
Umwerfer, kA


Angaben ohne Gewähr, würde durchaus Sinn machen den Händler oder Hersteller zu fragen. 
Sollen ruhig lernen, dass man solche Angaben ruhig zu den Specs dazuschreiben kann..


----------



## kindi1972 (7. Januar 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Habe nun auch von Kona eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. 

Innenlager PF92
Steuersatz ZS44/ZS56
HR-Achse 12x142
Sattelstütze 31,6 mm
Umwerfer SRAM S3 / Shimano E2


----------



## kindi1972 (7. Januar 2015)

doppelpost.


----------



## kindi1972 (7. Januar 2015)

doppelpost.


----------



## kindi1972 (7. Januar 2015)

doppelpost.


----------



## kindi1972 (7. Januar 2015)

doppelpost.


----------



## eljugador (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe ich muss.
Ich würde mich sehr für ein Kona operator carbon interessieren, aber leider finde ich gar nichts aussagekräftiges.
Kann mir jemand was über das Fahrverhalten und eure Erfahrungen sagen.
Wie fahrt es sich hauptsächlich im technischen Downhill?
MfG Michel


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Januar 2015)

Kommt drauf an. Ich bin das 2014 mal einen tag gefahren. Fahre auch eher technisch und mit guter linienwahl, schnelles gebolze durch steinfelder etc. Liegt mir nicht. 

Also, bedingt durch den kurzen hinterbau und der front (war etwas niedriger als serie) habe ich es sehr gut in den manual gebracht, der hinterbau bügelt alles aus, gibt sehr gutes feedback. War bei sprüngen schön aktiv und man konnte mit der bremse gut in die kurve sliden, kein bremsstempeln und wenig kraftaufwand nötig. Die front war sehr laufruhig, aber wenn es richtig schnell wurde etwas unruhig, denke mal weil das bike hinten kurz ist. 

ICH kam mit der niedrigeren front (lowriser ohne spacer) un der gesamten geo sofort gut zurecht, perfekter downhiller für technische sachen, auch sehr gut beim freeriden, verspielt und wendig. 

Wir haben nur kurz das gewicht angepasst hinten, vorn hätte die feder eine stufe härter sein sollen. 

Fazit: Hab mich sofort verliebt, aber meine bank sagt nein. 

P.s.: Bin 1,86m und gefahren in L


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juni 2015)

hi

mal eine frage,

wollte mein operator supreme von 2012 auf180mm vorne umbauen.  jetzt stellt sich die frage, kann ich hinten auch enen kürzeren dämpfer einbauen um alles auf 18mm zu bringen, hat das eventuell schon jemand gemacht und kann feedback geben?  grund weshalb ich dies machen will, baue mein bike zum superenduro/dh light um, daher diese kombi.
vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juni 2015)

ich würde hinten keinen kürzeren einbauen, der unterschied zur nächst kleineren grösse ist zu heftig. 

je nachdem welche 180er gabel du dir einbauen willst ist diese gleichlang oder nur minimal kürzer als ne boxxer. 


könntest hinten aber mit excenterbuchsen spielen, so kannst du das heck etwas tiefer bekommen wenn man das will.

excenterbuchsen kann ich dir den empfehlen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fur-den-hart...30?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4aeb63bea2


gibts auch noch aus VA oder alu, aber die titanbuchsen sind so schon fast geschenkt...


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juni 2015)

danke für dn typ!
lg


----------



## SkyGT180 (7. Juli 2015)

Hey , mal ne kurze Frage. Da ich grad nicht die Möglichkeit habe gucken zu gehen oder zu messen, würde mich mal interessieren wie viel Rise der Standart kona downhill Lenker?? Würde mir gerne nen neuen Lenker zulegen wegen gewichtsgründen aber sollte ungefähr so sein wie der Kona Lenker. Hoffe mir kann das auf die schnelle jemand beantworten & vielleicht noch nen lenker empfehlen


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2015)

Empfehlen kann ich die atherton serie von PRO, fahre den als 800er, perfekter lenker. Masse sind auch 8grad back und 5grad upsweep. rise hat meiner glaube 15mm. Kona lenker gibts einige, welchen hast du?


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal vom 2014er park operator lenker ausgegangen, 780breit, 10grad sweep, gibts in 18 und 30mm rise. Mehr infos hab ich grad nich gefunden.


----------



## SkyGT180 (7. Juli 2015)

Okay danke schau ich mir mal an. Ehm der Standard Lenker vom Park Operator & 2013 Operator. Kanns sein dass das der jerk is??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juli 2015)

Hast du den von 2013? Da heisst der vorbau "jerk", lenker eigentlich nur "Kona DH"


----------



## SkyGT180 (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich muss dazu sagen es geht mir nur ums Gewicht. Das ist der einzigste Grund ansonsten würde ich den behalten. Aber wie gesagt hab ich momentan net unbedingt die Möglichkeit Lenker abzumontieren & zu wiegen.
Also Suche Daten zum Serien Lenker & und leichtere lenkervorschläge


----------



## SkyGT180 (8. Juli 2015)

Ehm 2014 Park Operator. Weis nur das der Vorbau jerk heißt. Unter kona Dh hab ich mehrere gefunden


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juli 2015)

Leichter sin nur carbon lenker. Das geld wäre mir zu schade, die ersparnis istn witz.


----------



## SkyGT180 (8. Juli 2015)

Okay trotzdem danke. Carbon beim Lenker ist nich so meins.. Naja werd mir dann wohl zwischendurch einfach mal nen neuen gönnen.


----------



## Fl!p (8. Juli 2015)

Wenn sich von 2014 auf 2015 am Kona DH Lenker nichts geändert hat, dann hat er 780mm Länge und 18mm Rise.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juli 2015)

2014 habe ich wie gesagt 2 höhen gefunden, 18 und 30mm. 

ich denke mal der hohe ist bei anderen bikes drauf als auf dem operator.


----------



## Ridekona (1. August 2015)

Hab ne frage zum operator 2013.  Gibt es eine freigabe für eine 200mm bremsscheibe hinten? Kann ich von 180auf 200mm wechseln ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?


----------



## Enginejunk (1. August 2015)

ja, bis 203mm


----------



## Ridekona (3. August 2015)

Ok, cool. Danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

wäre ja auch ne schande, ein DH-bolide mit ner freigabe von 180mm hinten...


----------



## Ridekona (3. August 2015)

Da haste wohl recht


----------



## SebDuderino (5. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich müsste bei meinem 2013er Operator mal den Steuersatz wechseln. Den original verbauten FSA finde ich nirgends und wollte daher fragen ob folgende Kombi passen würde:

Steuersatz Oberteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34891/

Steuersatz Unterteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/AZ-56-S-ZS56-30-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34916/

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ridekona (5. August 2015)

Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht helfen. Ruf doch einfach mal bei BC an und frag die mal. Haben mir auch schon geholfen. Waren sehr kompetent und wussten wovon sie reden.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. August 2015)

hier gibste dein bike ein:
http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder


ansonsten suchste nach nem semiintegrierten steuersatz mit den daten:
Top Frame Standard:
SHIS:44 - 1-1/8" Zero Stack ZS Standard
Bottom Frame Standard:
SHIS:56 - 1.5" Zero Stack ZS Standard
Steerer:
SHIS:28.6|30 - 1-1/8" Standard



daten sind zwar von nem 2012er rahmen aber der steuerkopf ist gleich.


----------



## mtb-biker-jonas (8. August 2015)

hey, 

wie sind denn die anzugsdrehmomente für den Dämpfer beim entourage 2013 ? mit einem fox van r ? also mit wie viel Nm muss man die Schrauben zuziehen um den Dämpfer wieder einzubauen ?


----------



## Enginejunk (8. August 2015)

Handfest mit schaubensicherung.
Pauschal würdsch sagen 8-10nm.


----------



## 007harry (16. August 2015)

Hi,

mein MagicLink macht komische Knackgeräusche und hat Spiel was daran liegt, dass sich die Schrauben die die Lagerbuchsen und das Federelement an der Wippe halten immer lösen.
Eine der Lagerbuchsen kann ich nicht mehr aus der Wippe herausziehen, da sie darin irgendwie festkorrodiert ist.
Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz den Lageraufbau.

Ist die Gleitstelle zwischen Buchse und der Wippe oder zwischen der Schraube und der Buchse?
Wie fest müssen die Schrauben angezogen werden?
Gibt es da irgendeine technische Dokumentation dazu?


----------



## rookie_djh (28. August 2015)

Hallo Kona-Gemeinde,
Ich weiß, der Beitrag ist schon relativ lange her, aber ich wollte das Thema wieder ansprechen, weil ich gerade an dem selben Problem verzweifle:
Ich wollte mein 2011er Cadabra auf 2x10 umbauen, musste aber dann bei der Umwerfermontage feststellen, dass ich diesen gar nicht so weit nach unten schieben kann, dass der empfohlene Abstand von 2-3mm zwischen großem Kettenblatt und Leitblech vom Umwerfer eingehalten werden kann. Bei mir sind es eher 10mm+. Da sich der Sattelrohrdurchmesser zum Tretlager hin bei den Magic-Link Modellen erweitert, bzw. weiter unten dann auch eine Schraube (deren Funktion sich meiner Erkenntnis leider entzieht) im Bereich des ML montiert ist, ist die Verstellbarkeit des Umwerfers nach unten hin beschränkt. die von mir angestrebte Übersetzung (SLX-Kurbel M675) ist 36/24. Der Umwerfer ist der standardmäßig verbaute SLX M660 3x10 mit Schelle.
Die Leute von Bike-components haben mir gesagt, dass es hier keine Möglichkeit gäbe, da neuere Umwerfer-Generationen sich von den Abmessungen her nicht unterscheiden würden.
Ich habe hier im Forum aber schon von einigen gelesen, die eine 2x10 Konfiguration am 2011er Cadabra oder Coilair fahren. Welchen Umwerfer habt ihr verwendet bzw. wird das Schleifen der Kette am unteren Blech einfach in Kauf genommen oder habt ihr dieses Problem nicht?
Ich würde echt nur ungern meine Kurbel wieder verkaufen und auf 3-fach zurückrüsten

Unten die damalige Diskussion zur Thematik



KonaEurope schrieb:


> Schleift er beim fahren oder an der werkstand in der garage?





Fl!p schrieb:


> Es gibt extra 2-Fach Umwerfer von Shimano. Es sollte aber auch mit einem 3-fach funktionieren. Schon mal versucht den Umwerfer einzustellen? (Ich vermute es ist ein Downswing, Dualpull den du brauchst, aber keine Gewähr)



Lg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookie_djh (28. August 2015)

Sorry, hatte ein paar Zitate ausgelassen



scheidl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe mein Kona CoilAir 2010 von einer dreifach Kurbel auf 2 fach umgebaut. Habe jetzt die Shimano SLX Kurbel dran.
> 
> ...





scheidl schrieb:


> Die Kette schleift auch beim fahren.
> Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, war schon die dreifach Kurbel dran. Ist normalerweise standardmäßig nicht eine 2 fach Kurbel dran (mit dementsprechend anderem Umwerfer) ?
> Genug Spannung dürfte auch auf der Kette sein. Der Abstand zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zu groß..


----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. August 2015)

Aloha,

bei meinem 2007er Coilair konnte ich den Umwerfer nicht auf Abstand 2...3mm bringen (war ausgeliefert und werksseitig auch nicht so), da er sonst an die Schwinge geschlagen hat, (nur) bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweges...

Lass ihn einfach an der vorhandenen Position - wenn er 3 Kettenblätter schalten kann, dann auch 2!



Grüßle Andi


----------



## paulimausi (12. September 2015)

007harry schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein MagicLink macht komische Knackgeräusche und hat Spiel was daran liegt, dass sich die Schrauben die die Lagerbuchsen und das Federelement an der Wippe halten immer lösen.
> Eine der Lagerbuchsen kann ich nicht mehr aus der Wippe herausziehen, da sie darin irgendwie festkorrodiert ist.
> ...



Die Lagerbuchse kannst du vielleicht mit einem Kriechöl oder einem Lösemittel wie WD40 herauslösen. Ich mußte mal eine festgebackene Lagerschale lösen, das hat mit WD40 nach ein Paar Stunden ganz gut geklappt.

Ich habe keine technische Dokumentation zur Montage des MagicLink gefunden. Das Kona Owners Manual enthält keinen Drehmoment- (Torque) -Wert für das Link. Und das Setup-Guide auch nicht.

Ich tippe mal, die Gleitstelle ist zwischen Wippe und Buchse, da die Buchse vom Schraubenkopf festgehalten wird.

Fürs Drehmoment muß ich raten. Ich tippe anhand der Größe der Schraube mal auf 6 Nm. Ich hab es ja zwar selbst mal montiert, mir aber nicht aufgeschrieben, wie fest ich die Schraube gezogen habe.


----------



## walter021 (18. September 2015)

hallo,

überlege mir ein kona process 167 aufzubauen.

weiß jemand wie weit sich eine normale sattelstütze einsenken lässt bis diese am knick im sitzrohr ansteht?
da der knick recht tief ist, sollte auch eine nicht automatische sattelstütze platz finden?


----------



## poison2008 (20. September 2015)

Hi,
Fährt hier jemand ein 2010 er Stinky mit einer 2-fach kurbel und umwerfer?  
Danke im voraus!


----------



## poison2008 (1. Oktober 2015)

Wer fährt ein 2010 er Stinky deluxe mit d.o.p.e. ? Und weiß was für ein hinterbau er hat 135/12 oder 135/10 mm Steckachse? 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. Oktober 2015)

gibts so oder so. 

breite ist immer 135. 

dann halt mit/ohne DOPE ne 10mm (is 9mm schnellspanner) oder die 12mm steckachse. 

das DELUXE ist mit DOPE und eigentlich(!!!) dann auch mit 12er steckachse. da gebe ich keine gewähr. 
man könnte auch einfach nachmessen.


----------



## poison2008 (3. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich den Rahmen hätte; -)
Das dope system wird jetzt eh entfernt und kommen normale 10 mm ausfallenden drauf mit eine 10 mm schnellspannachse die tut es auch bzw. Hab ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit gemacht!


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Oktober 2015)

warum willst das dope wegmachen?

ich habs extra nachgerüstet und finde das wirklich top, man merkt einen deutlichen unterschied. 

das dope kann auch mit schnellspanner gefahren werden, brauchst nur die passende nuss/mutter dafür, die ausfallenden sind gleich. 

und natürlich das schaltauge musst du tauschen, von 12mm auf steckachse.


----------



## Apeman (3. Oktober 2015)

Hi! Ich brauche für mein 2012er Operator eine untere Lagerschale und Konus für Tapered.

Boxxer war verbaut und jetzt kommt eine Totem rein. FSA Gravity auf 1 1/8 reduziert ist i.mo. verbaut. Reicht da evtl nur der Gabelkonus oder brauche ich eine komplette untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale inkl. 1.5 Konus? Die obere 1 1/8 Schale kann ich ja verbaut lassen?

Edit: Unten sollte der hier passen oder?
ZS49/40 bei Tapered Gabeln?


----------



## poison2008 (4. Oktober 2015)

Also die totem Hat tapered gabelschaft? Oben kannst du drin lassen unten wenn 1.5 rein muss dann nimm keine zs sondern einen ec . Da ist die Lagerschalen mit Lager außerhalb vom Rahmen! Sind besser!
Wenn die Gabel draußen ist denn miss einfach mal den aussen- und innendurchmesser .
Meld dich mal am Montag bei Bikecomponents.de die sind sehr hilfreich und sehr kompetent!


----------



## poison2008 (4. Oktober 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> warum willst das dope wegmachen?
> 
> ich habs extra nachgerüstet und finde das wirklich top, man merkt einen deutlichen unterschied.
> 
> ...



Ja dope kommt runter hab ich bei meinen letzten 3 kona nie gebraucht von daher. 
Wie gesagt ausfallenden werden komplett getauscht und umgebaut auf 135/10 mm 
Mein hinterad hat 142/12 und muss dann eh auch umgebaut werden .


----------



## poison2008 (4. Oktober 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Hi! Ich brauche für mein 2012er Operator eine untere Lagerschale und Konus für Tapered.
> 
> Boxxer war verbaut und jetzt kommt eine Totem rein. FSA Gravity auf 1 1/8 reduziert ist i.mo. verbaut. Reicht da evtl nur der Gabelkonus oder brauche ich eine komplette untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale inkl. 1.5 Konus? Die obere 1 1/8 Schale kann ich ja verbaut lassen?
> 
> ...



this HTML class. Value is https://www.bike-com


----------



## poison2008 (4. Oktober 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/AH-49-S-EC49-40-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34867/

So jetzt ;-)


----------



## wurstikal (13. Oktober 2015)

Grüße,

hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Operator von 2014, das schwarz/grüne. Leider ist das Tretlager hin und irgendwie finde ich keine genaue Angabe welches Innenlager ich brauche, Pressfit ist klar aber bei den Größen bin ich nicht sicher. Weiß jemand welches ich am besten nehmen soll?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Cadabra (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Frage zur Hinterrad Steckachse 142 x 12 Kona abra cadabra Modell 2012:

- Ist diese kompatibel mit dem Shimano E-Thru Standart?
- bzw. hat die original Kona Achse auch ein M12 X 1,5 Gewinde (also 1,5 Steigung)?

(ich weiss, dass es nicht dem Syntace 142 x 12 Standard mit M12 X 1 Gewinde und konischem Flansch entspricht)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (26. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich einen kompletten Lagersatz am besten noch mit Schrauben etc. fürs Operator 2014 bekomme?


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Oktober 2015)

Fachhändler? Wo dein nächster händler ist kannste auf konaworld schauen. Die lager an sich sind DIN lager, bekommste online einzeln.


----------



## C.Hill (14. November 2015)

Hi, Welche Dämpferlänge braucht man für das Carbon Operator?


----------



## crack_MC (15. November 2015)

Hi Support Team,
kann mir jemand was zur maximalen Gabeleinbaulänge beim Kona Precept 120 (2015er Modell/Gr. L) sagen?

Gruß crack_MC


----------



## CannondaleUS (15. November 2015)

Hi, das Operator hat nen 241x76 Dämpfer drin


----------



## kindi1972 (18. März 2016)

Habe ein Kona Explosif aktuelles Modell (also 2016) für meine Freundin gekauft. Achsstandard hinten ist ja 142x12. Aber welche Achse soll da genau rein? Meine vom letztjährigen Kona Hei Hei Supreme passt nicht. Kann so ne halbe Umdrehung eindrehen dann wird der Widerstand zu hoch. Scheinbar anderes Gewinde. 
Könnt Ihr hier helfen? Welche Achse benötige ich genau?

Abgesehen davon: Meiner Meinung nach - wenn man Rahmen auch solo verkauft - gehört ein Dokument oder Heftchen dazu wo all diese Dinge genau drin stehen. Und wenn es schon so ein besonderes Maß ist, gehört da auch die Steckachse zum Rahmen dazu.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

hast du keine achse dazubekommen? die achse ist beim rahmen mit dabei, ebenso das manual. 
das muss auch abgestempelt sein und die rahmennummer steht drin.


----------



## kindi1972 (18. März 2016)

Nein, Achse ist nicht dabei und ein Manual auch nicht 
Werde gleich noch mal zu hibike fahren und das mit denen klären...


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

ist das ein Ex-display rahmen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

achja, der achsstandard sollte eigentlich SRAM/Maxle sein.


----------



## kindi1972 (18. März 2016)

Ex-Display? Was ist das? 
Aber Maxle müsste passen, weil X-12 und E-Thru ist es nicht und mehr 142x12 dürfte es ja meines Wissens nicht geben


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

Ex-Display sind die ausstellungsrahmen. die werden meist etwas "missbraucht". 
Schaltauge und achse können fehlen weil die als ersatz fürn kunden gebraucht wurden. 

das mit dem manual is aber komisch, das sollte dabei sein. dort stehn die garantiebedingungen drin usw. 
rahmen schon registriert?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. März 2016)

Hi,

wäre es möglich, dass du Bilder des Rahmens einstellst? Interessiere mich sehr für dieses Modelljahr!

Wäre super


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

grad auf Konaworld den Honzo ST rahmen gesehen, der sieht ja mal geil aus.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. März 2016)

Stimmt! Find ich auch extrem gelungen  Die Preise für die Rahmen sind aber echt heftig geworden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

naja, die preise sind bei allen herstellern ziehmlich angestiegen, stellenweise echt böse. 

bin mir beim stahl nicht zu 100% sicher aber ich meine Kona lässt die stahl und titan rahmen bei Lynskey in hand fertigen. 
finde die optik in RAW mit den messinglotstellen ziehmlich edel.


----------



## kindi1972 (18. März 2016)

Hier mal zwei Bilder auf die Schnelle. Auf dem ersten sieht man auch ganz gut die Ausfallenden.
Der Rahmen wurde aber extra für uns bestellt und ist nagelneu - sieht man auch . Das die Achsen nicht dabei sind steht aber sogar auf der Bestellung - trotzdem ärgerlich. Und Manual habe ich bei noch keinem Kona Rahmen bekommen. Das hier ist der 4. Alle selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## kindi1972 (18. März 2016)

Rahmengröße S übrigens...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. März 2016)

Danke für die Bilder  hast die 799 dafür bezahlt?

15" Rahmenhöhe - wie groß ist deine Freundin? Habe bei meinem 2011er 16" und bin unentschlossen ob ich 15" oder 17" beim 2016er nehmen soll. 

Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt! Was hast teiletechnisch so geplant?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> naja, die preise sind bei allen herstellern ziehmlich angestiegen, stellenweise echt böse.
> 
> bin mir beim stahl nicht zu 100% sicher aber ich meine Kona lässt die stahl und titan rahmen bei Lynskey in hand fertigen.
> finde die optik in RAW mit den messinglotstellen ziehmlich edel.



Ja aber wenn ich vergleiche das ich für meinen 2011er 410 Euro bezahlt habe, ist der Preis nun doppelt so hoch! 
Das finde ich schon heftig!


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

mh, stimmt. damals war der kurs aber noch wesentlich besser und die wollen auch en bissel verdienen.


----------



## kindi1972 (19. März 2016)

Ich habe zum Glück noch 699 bezahlt. 3 Tage nach meiner Bestellung war er 100 Euro teurer geworden.
Meine Freundin ist so um die 165 cm (da gibt es unterschiedliche Werte ) und hat 74 cm Beinlänge.

Der Aufbau wird untypisch. Wird ein Tourenhardtail. Aufbau ganz klassisch mit Reba und XT/XTR Mix. Ist auch schon soweit fertig - fehlt halt noch die passende doofe Steckachse


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. März 2016)

Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt  wäre super wenn du davon Bilder postest. 
Schrecke noch vor dem Preis des Rahmens zurück! Evtl warte ich auch den Abverkauf des Komplettrades!

Den Rahmen hast du nicht zufällig gewogen oder?


----------



## kindi1972 (21. März 2016)

Ins Kona Explosif 2016 kommt übrigens hinten eine 142x12 Maxle Achse mit 174 mm Achslänge.
Am Samstag noch eine für schlappe 39,90 Euro  gekauft. 

Dieser Steckachsenquatsch mit gleichen Bezeichnungen aber doch unterschiedlichen Abmessungen nervt ungemein .


----------



## Deleted 258893 (21. März 2016)

Echt nervig! Bei DEM Preis für den Rahmen, könnte Kona die Achse wirklich beilegen!

Ist dein Aufbau schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi1972 (21. März 2016)

Aufbau ist abgeschlossen und die Jungfernfahrt gestern war auch erfolgreich . Die Fahrerin war begeistert .
Leider hatte ich bei meinem Unit gestern einen Speichenbruch. Aber selbst dran Schuld, habe wohl die Speichenspannung etwas zu viel erhöht...
Bild vom fertigen Explosif poste ich die Tage mal im entsprechenden Thread .


----------



## Deleted 258893 (21. März 2016)

Top da bin ich ja gespannt  Danke!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für mein Kona Operator aus 2011 ein Lagerkit für den kompletten Hinterbau. Wo kann ich diese erwerben? Fand bisher nichts im Internet.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich plane das Bike komplett zu entlacken und als RAW nochmals aufzubauen.


----------



## poison2008 (11. April 2016)

Kistenpfennig da bekommst du richtig gute Lager und keine billig China ebay lager!
Alle Lager in deinem Operator sind gekennzeichnet. So das du einfach die die passenden raus suchen kannst.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. April 2016)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Kistenpfennig da bekommst du richtig gute Lager und keine billig China ebay lager!
> Alle Lager in deinem Operator sind gekennzeichnet. So das du einfach die die passenden raus suchen kannst.



OK Super. Werde mal schauen ob ich die Lager da bekomme!


----------



## Fl!p (12. April 2016)

Du kannst dir auch die Mühe mit dem raussuchen sparen. Geh auf konaparts.com, gib deinen Rahmen, das Baujahr und vielleicht noch das Ersatzteil an (in dem Fall Bushing & Bolt Kit). Du brauchst das Downhill Bushing Kit #7. Kannst es direkt auf der Seite bestellen, aber es ist glaube ich Günstiger, wenn du es bei deinem Kona Händler bestellst.


----------



## MaxBas (12. April 2016)

Ich hätte eine Frage zur Zugverlegung am 2015 explosif. Der Zug für das Schaltwerk wird zum Teil offen verlegt. Mir ist nicht klar warum man das macht, und ich hätte lieber durchgängige Züghüllen. Weiß zufällig jemand warum Kona das so handhabt?


----------



## MaxBas (12. April 2016)

Das 2016 Explisif gefällt mir auch gut. Die Veränderungen an der Geo finde ich sinnvoll, hätte mir aber einen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel gewünscht. An meinem 2015 Explisif fahre ich einen -2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz. Tut dem Rad meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Ich finde auch, dass das 2016 Komplettbike deutlich stimmiger zusammengestellt ist für meinen Geschmack. An meinem 2015 Exploisif sind nur noch Rahmen, Tretlager und teilweise die Bremsen original. Alles andere habe ich getauscht. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, nur der Lack ist recht empfindlich. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die Bilder vom Aufbau.


----------



## rookie_djh (13. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab ein Problem und hoffe irgendjemand von euch weiß darüber was.
Ich hab gerade meinen g2 magic Link gewartet und natürlich auch die 4 Rollenkugellager ausgebaut, zusammen mit den Deckscheiben. Ich war so überzeugt davon, dass es pro Rollenkugellager 2 Deckscheiben sein müssen, dass ich nicht mal auf die Idee kam mitzuzählen. Jetzt beim Zusammenbau fällt mir plötzlich auf, dass ich 9 statt 8 Scheiben habe. Ich könnte mir aber beim besten Willen nicht erklären, wo die 9. Platz haben soll, sie war aber definitiv eingebaut. Sobald die Rollenkugellager und jeweils 2 Scheiben drin sind, ist die Fläche bei jeder Aussparung bündig, also für mich nicht ersichtlich, wo dann die 9. hingehören soll.
Hat da jemand eine Ahnung und vlt. beim auseinandernehmen besser aufgepasst als ich? 

LG und schönen Abend

Edit: Sorry vergessen zu erwähnen, es handelt sich um ein 2011er Cadabra
EditEdit: bin gerade über ein Foto vom Lieferumfang des Ersatzteiles gestoßen und da sind ebenfalls nur 8 Scheiben zu sehen. Ist es möglich, dass sich da ein blinder Passagier mit an Bord geschummelt hat? Soll ja bei Montagsprodukten durchaus möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyJohnsn (20. April 2016)

Moinsen Zusammen!
Soooooo, ich bin langsam am verzweifel, ich bin zwar ein eingefleischter und überzeugter "Konaisti", aber manchmal könnte ich mir die Haare ausraufen.
Und zwar geht es darum irgendwelche Informationen bzw. Teilelisten für mein 2012er Kona Coilair zu bekommen. Sei es für das Magic Link G2 oder einen Bush-Kit, niiiiiiiiix zu machen, dass ganze Internet ist wie leer gefegt. Ich habe zwar die Explosionszeichnug für das G2 hier aus dem Forum, das wars auch schon.
Desweiteren hatte ich am 3.02.2014 meinen Kona-Dealer darüber Informiert das an meinem Bike das falsche Magic Link montiert ist, und zwar ist bei mir schon das G3 verbaut jedoch ohne den Luftdämpfer so das ich keine möglichkeit haben den Dämpfer in der Anlenkung in den zwei positionen zu verändern.
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen das ich das so lassen kann oder doch noch das G2 brauche????? Desweiteren würde ich mir wünschen entlich mal eine komplette Auflistung aller Ersatzteile inkl. der Teilenummern für mein Coilair zu bekommen ohne mich durch hunderte Foren quälen zu müssen und am Ende doch nix gefunden zu haben.

Kann mir irgendjemand Helfen????


----------



## rookie_djh (20. April 2016)

JonnyJohnsn schrieb:


> Moinsen Zusammen!
> Soooooo, ich bin langsam am verzweifel, ich bin zwar ein eingefleischter und überzeugter "Konaisti", aber manchmal könnte ich mir die Haare ausraufen.
> Und zwar geht es darum irgendwelche Informationen bzw. Teilelisten für mein 2012er Kona Coilair zu bekommen. Sei es für das Magic Link G2 oder einen Bush-Kit, niiiiiiiiix zu machen, dass ganze Internet ist wie leer gefegt. Ich habe zwar die Explosionszeichnug für das G2 hier aus dem Forum, das wars auch schon.
> Desweiteren hatte ich am 3.02.2014 meinen Kona-Dealer darüber Informiert das an meinem Bike das falsche Magic Link montiert ist, und zwar ist bei mir schon das G3 verbaut jedoch ohne den Luftdämpfer so das ich keine möglichkeit haben den Dämpfer in der Anlenkung in den zwei positionen zu verändern.
> ...



Servus,
also zum Einbau der ML-Coil Variante mit G3-Arm kann ich leider nix sagen, das Bildchen ist dafür auch etwas zu klein 

Laut meines Wissens gibt es diese Excel-Sheets (oder waren es PDF-Tabellen, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr) von Kona, wo sämtliche Teile und Spezifikationen zu den Rahmen aufgelistet waren. Hab sie glaub ich runtergeladen, weil ich sie für mein 2011er Cadabra mal gebraucht hab. Müsste am Rechner mal nachschauen, vlt. kennst du die aber ohnehin und suchst nach etwas anderem?
Schönen Nm
Spezi


----------



## poison2008 (20. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie gut dein englisch ist aber hier müsste dir doch jemand helfen können??!!

http://www.konaworld.com/distributors.cfm


----------



## Fl!p (21. April 2016)

JonnyJohnsn schrieb:


> [...]
> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen das ich das so lassen kann oder doch noch das G2 brauche????? Desweiteren würde ich mir wünschen entlich mal eine komplette Auflistung aller Ersatzteile inkl. der Teilenummern für mein Coilair zu bekommen ohne mich durch hunderte Foren quälen zu müssen und am Ende doch nix gefunden zu haben.
> 
> Kann mir irgendjemand Helfen????



Über das Magic-Link kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber eine Ersatzteilliste gibt es hier:
http://konaparts.com/?filtering=1&filter_model=74&filter_model-year=118
Ich hoffe das ist das richtige Modell.


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (22. April 2016)

Maaaalzeit!!!
Wie es der Zufall will, hatte ich die Bushkit Listen schon, ist aber durch nen abgeschmierten Rechner irgendwie verschütt gegangen und in vergesenheit geraten :-( 
Na ja, dafür gibt es über das Magic Link bzw. dem kleinen Dämpfer nicht wirklich viel, außer wie schon erwähnt diese eine Explosionzeichnung aber ohne Beschreibung. Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Federkraft der kleine Dämpfer aufbringt, und vorallem ob es Leute gibt die eventuell ein paar nützliche "Fein-Tuning" Tipps haben???? Ich stelle mir das Magic Link immer etwas straffer als vorgeschrieben ein, da ich das Bike eh nur im Bikepark bewege und auf 1x10 umgebaut habe.
Bergab macht das Bike echt laune, wendig wie en Enduro mit ner Geomethrie (je nach Magic) wie en Downhiller. Ist echt cool 

Dann sag ich schonmal Danke und bis die Tage


----------



## C.Hill (24. April 2016)

Hi, kann mir jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen für den Carbon Operator nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2016)

stehn die masse nicht auf dem sitzrohr?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2016)

sollte aber M8x22,2mm sein.


----------



## C.Hill (25. April 2016)

Hast Recht, die Maße stehen im Kleingedruckten auf Sitzrohr. Danke für den Tip!

Es sind leider nicht wie vermutet 22,2 sondern 38mm.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. April 2016)

38mm? dennoch empfehle ich den dämpferbuchsenservice.de.
auch zu finden über ebay.

Titan für knapp 23euro.


----------



## C.Hill (27. April 2016)

Hat mich auch gewundert. Hab mich eigentlich für die FOX Buchsen entschieden. Bin mir nur unsicher ob Alu oder Stahl bei der Länge.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2016)

würde ja schon zu stahl raten und mit ordentlich fett einpressen.


----------



## Rad-ek (8. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,

bekomme ich für ein altes (2007) Kona Coiler Deluxe den Bolzen, der Kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen verbindet, einzeln. Ich sehe nicht ein, über 100,- für das gesamte Lagerkit zu bezahlen, wenn ich nur den Bolzen benötige.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2016)

ouha. 9jahre alt. was ist denn an der achse kaputt?


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2016)

grad mal die bekannten händler durchsucht, der einzige der noch 4 kits auf lager hat ist kona selber (konaparts) 
das OB BK#3 kostet dort 95$. 

evtl. mal bei kona direkt anfragen ob die noch ne achse rumliegen haben?


----------



## Rad-ek (8. Mai 2016)

das habe ich schon alles hinter mir. Kona antwortet nicht und CRC hat nix.

der Vorbesitzer hat nach dem Lackieren die Achse wohl mit Gewalt eingeschlagen. Ein Plättchen/Scheibchen hat sich auf der anderen Seite verschoben und blockiert. Da wollte er wohl durch. Wollte das Bike wieder verkaufen, da zu groß, und nun gilt es das zu beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2016)

Kona antwortet nicht? Ernsthaft? Wenn ich wochentags amds an joe schreibe hab ich innerhalb ner stunde ne antwort.


----------



## Rad-ek (8. Mai 2016)

CRC hat schnell geantwortet... Kona gar nicht. Habe über Konaparts geschrieben... 

Ich versuche es nochmal...


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2016)

ne, geh mal zu konaworld, dort unter support findeste die mailadresse [email protected] oder so ähnlich.


----------



## poison2008 (8. Mai 2016)

Lässt sich den das teil nicht neu drehen ?!


----------



## C.Hill (9. Mai 2016)

Ich baue gerade ein Operator auf: Es handelt sich dabei um ein 2015er Supreme O. Rahmenset.
Dabei lag ein eine Anleitung für ein "Steuersatzupgrade". Dieses soll für Baujahr 2014 verwendet werden.
Ich frage mich ob ich das beim 15er überrhaupt brauche?
Was sind die Hintergründe?
Was wenn der "customized" Steuersatz mal hops geht? Welchen kann ich dann verwenden?

Kennt sich auf dem Gebiet zufällig jmd aus?


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Mai 2016)

kannste die anleitung scannen und mal hier hochladen? versteh grad nur bahnhof. 

beim rahmenset is doch kein steuersatz dabei, oder? also einfach einen tapered ZS einbauen. oder wie?


----------



## Rad-ek (9. Mai 2016)

Joe hat wie versprochen direkt geantwortet und mir kurz und knapp eine Absage erteilt. Die würden ein Kit nicht aufreißen, um mir ein einzelnes Teil zu verkaufen. Olé...


----------



## Fl!p (10. Mai 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Ich baue gerade ein Operator auf: Es handelt sich dabei um ein 2015er Supreme O. Rahmenset.
> Dabei lag ein eine Anleitung für ein "Steuersatzupgrade". Dieses soll für Baujahr 2014 verwendet werden.
> Ich frage mich ob ich das beim 15er überrhaupt brauche?
> Was sind die Hintergründe?
> ...



Was ist denn in dem Rahmenkit alles enthalten? Eigentlich sollten alle Carbon Operator Rahmen 2014-2016 das gleiche Steuerrohr haben. Also auch den gleichen Steuersatz benötigen.


----------



## C.Hill (10. Mai 2016)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Was ist denn in dem Rahmenkit alles enthalten? Eigentlich sollten alle Carbon Operator Rahmen 2014-2016 das gleiche Steuerrohr haben. Also auch den gleichen Steuersatz benötigen.



Habs nicht vom Händler, von daher war ein Steuersatz dabei und eben auch die Unterlegscheiben für den Steuersatz. Hab das Papier dazu mal eingescant. Siehe Anhang.
Wenn man die Scheiben anschaut sieht man, dass man mit der oberen einen anderen Winkel am Lagersitz bekommt. Bei der für das untere Lager ist das nicht so.
Für oben gibt dewegen auch ein neues Lager, Klemmring und einen customized - sprich auf der Innenseite nachgedrehten - FSA Deckel. Unten bleibt alles beim Alten bis auf die Scheibe.
Das sieht für mich irgendwie zusammengebastelt aus. Keine Ahnung was man da macht wenn mal ein Lager defekt geht. Gefällt mir jedenfalls nicht.
Den [email protected] habe ich auch angeschrieben. Hintergründe hat er keine verraten. Kurze Antwort: FSA No.57b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (11. Mai 2016)

Das kannte ich auch noch nicht. Anscheinend wird dadruch der Lenkwinkel verändert, aber warum das von Kona angeboten wird weiß ich nicht. Davon habe ich nie etwas mitbekommen. Ich hatte jedenfalls nie das bedürfnis den Lenkwinkel zu ändern. Bei allen Operator Modellen sind auf der Kona Seite auch 64° angegeben.

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dann hol dir einen normalen Steuersatz. Ich habe bei mir den CaneCreek 40 drin. Gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und die Lager lassen sich einfach tauschen.


----------



## C.Hill (11. Mai 2016)

Hi, glaube nicht dass das was mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun hat. Durch den unteren Spacer kommt die Front nur ca. 2mm höher.
Oben sieht es so aus als ob die Lagerschalen (fest im Carbon einlaminiert) einen falschen Winkel am Lagersitz haben. Mit dem Spacer sind es 45° somit passt das dann zur 45° Fase am Lager. Ohne Scheibe hat Lager und Schale nur einen Linienkontakt.

Hast du mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines Cane Creek 40?


----------



## Fl!p (11. Mai 2016)

Na klar. 
Oberteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/
Unterteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS56-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35010/
Bei Tapered Gabeln musst du unten dann den ZS56-40 nehmen.


----------



## C.Hill (11. Mai 2016)

Danke, aber kann man nicht gleich einen IS verwenden?
z.B. für unten:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35005/


----------



## Fl!p (12. Mai 2016)

Mit IS habe ich keine Erfahrung. Die paar Millimeter, die der ZS herausschaut sind doch nicht so tragisch, oder? Ich nehme an ZS ist einfacher zu handeln, deswegen würde ich für mich nur ZS Steuersätze verbauen.


----------



## C.Hill (12. Mai 2016)

Der Punkt ist einafch, dass der Carbon Operator fest einlaminierte Lagerschalen hat. Die kann man nicht wechseln. Man kann nur direkt ein Lager einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (13. Mai 2016)

Wieso macht Kona soetwas? Ich baue meine Räder eigentlich immer komplett selbst auf. Das wäre fatal für mich.


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Mai 2016)

eigentlich kommen doch dort eh gedichtete industrielager rein, oder?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (16. Juni 2016)

@kindi1972 

Servus,

magst du vom Explosif noch ein Bild posten  Danke


----------



## kindi1972 (17. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, ging ganz vergessen...
Muß noch mal neue Bilder machen - Bike wurde vor ein paar Tagen auf 1x11 umgerüstet. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Nachmittag.


----------



## kindi1972 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Bilder vom Explosif sind hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/show-your-kona.582038/page-46


----------



## iomaju (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Mir ist gestern im Park die Iscg Aufnahme bei meinem Carbon Operator abgerissen.
Ich denke, ich bin irgendwo mit dem Bashguard aufgesessen. Habe es allerdings nicht gemerkt. 
Hatte das schonmal jemand? Gibt's da ne Chance auf Garantie? Ist ein 2015er Rahmen.
Danke euch!

Grüße 
Iomaju


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juni 2016)

Frag am besten bei kona nach. Garantie hm, wird schwer. Dürfte aber en gutes angebot fürn crash replacement geben, vorausgesetzt du bist erstbesitzer un hast dein bike registriert.

Email mit aussagejräftugen bildern hinschicken, am besten auf englisch.


----------



## iomaju (26. Juni 2016)

Hm.Schlecht. Hab ich leider nicht registriert. Kann ich evtl ohne führung fahren? Mit 1x7 müsste das ja eigentlich funktionieren oder?


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juni 2016)

Mit N/W kettenblatt sicherlich. Zur not nochn bionicon c-guide nachrüsten.


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte beim Kona Stab Supreme den Hinterbau zerlegen, stehe aber vor einem kleinen Problem. Der Bolzen, der die untere Schwinge und den Rahmen verbindet, lässt sich nicht rausnehmen. Ich kann ihn zwar mit nem 8mm-Inbus bewegen, bekomme ihn aber nicht aus dem Rahmen. Gibt's da einen kleinen Trick oder muss ich da mit Hammer und WD40 ran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (13. Juli 2016)

Die sitzen tatsache sehr stramm drin. Aber eins vorweg: WD-40 hat niemals nicht am bike was zu suchen! NIEMALS! egal wo. Nimm ein ganz normales kriechöl. Dann die schraube fast ganz reindrehen und mit nem schweren schonhammer drauf. Alternativ kannste auch ne andere schraube/gewindestange nehmen die ordentlich lang ist und mitm stahlhammer draufwixen. Den bolzen dann mit viel gutem fett wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviel Kraft notwendig ist. Bei meinen Rockys läuft das ganze etwas dezenter ab


----------



## Skeletor23 (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Welches Tretlager brauche ich für einen Kona Entourage 2012? Auf der Homepage steht 83 mm Breite und BSA Gewinde. Die Kurbel ist eine FSA Gravity Gap. Kann ich dafür auch ein Shimano Tretlager mit dieser Breite nehmen? Muss ich sonst was beachten?

wird ein Shimano BB52 mit 83er Breite passen?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juli 2016)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Welches Tretlager brauche ich für einen Kona Entourage 2012? Auf der Homepage steht 83 mm Breite und BSA Gewinde. Die Kurbel ist eine FSA Gravity Gap. Kann ich dafür auch ein Shimano Tretlager mit dieser Breite nehmen? Muss ich sonst was beachten?
> 
> wird ein Shimano BB52 mit 83er Breite passen?


Ich hab ein shimano saint lager verbaut (gehabt). Das ist nicht teuer und qualitativ gut, ist auch für 24mm achse. Müsste die kurbel ja haben.


----------



## aeso (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich hab mir Anfang Dez. 16 ein Process 111 (Modell 2016) geholt und seitdem das Problem, dass der Hinterbau brutal anfängt zu quietschen sobald es draussen etwas feuchter ist. Nun hab ich etwas recherchiert und rausgefunden, dass es sich scheinbar um ein bekanntes Problem handelt, das über die ganze 2016er Process Palette auftritt. Ursache sind anscheinend Plastik Spacer, die an den Lagern des "This piece is Carbon" Rockers eingebaut sind und in den Vorjahresmodellen noch aus Alu waren:





(Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=174141&pagenum=2)

Nun werden die Alu Spacer laut der Nutzer div. amerikanischer und englischer Foren für die 2016er Modelle kostenlos nachgeliefert.
Hatte jemand hier das gleiche Problem bzw. Ahnung woher man in Deutschland die Alu Spacer unkompliziert beziehen kann, da Kona in D ja scheinbar keine Niederlassung hat? 

Cheers


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Januar 2017)

[email protected] war glaube die korrekte adresse, musst mal bei konaworld unter kontakt nachschauen. am besten auf english anschreiben.


----------



## aeso (20. Januar 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> [email protected] war glaube die korrekte adresse, musst mal bei konaworld unter kontakt nachschauen. am besten auf english anschreiben.


Danke. Werds mal da probieren.


----------



## MUFC (12. März 2017)

sorry, dass ich den thread jetzt wieder rauskrame, habe allerdings eine frage zum steuersatz des kona operator aus 2013, da meine freundin einen neuen braucht.
laut specs ist das der FSA Orbit 1.5B ZS No.57B-1. ich kann diesen jedoch nirgends finden, auch nicht auf bike components. gibt es da eventuell einen nachfolger? 

danke!


----------



## Chris1968 (28. März 2017)

Hi Konaxperten!

Ich baue mir grade ein 2011/2012 Cadabra auf. Offiziell ist die Gabel mit 150mm angegeben. Kann ich da auch eine mit 170mm FW nehmen? Gibts Erfahrungen oder Probleme?

Grüße in die Runde, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (28. März 2017)

musst du die einbaulängen vergleichen. je nach hersteller sind die gabeln unterschiedlich lang, könnte ganz gut gehen, kann auch nach hinten losgehen. 

aber so pi x daumen würde ich da keine grossen probleme sehen, die 2 cm mehr an der front sollten am tretlager noch 7-8mm ausmachen und du hast einen 1° flacheren LW. ich denke ist vertretbar.

so brauchst du evtl. keine spacer unterm vorbau.


----------



## Chris1968 (28. März 2017)

Ok, das hört sich entspannt an. Mit dem Lenker wollte ich schon übers Oberrohr. Das fällt zum Glück ja schnell ab.
Einen Vergleich habe ich leider nicht, da ich lediglich den Rahmen habe. Die Gabel ist eine x-Fusion Vengeance. Die 1° flachere LW fände ich auch angenehm. Ich werd' die Gabel mal auf 170mm lassen und einbauen.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. März 2017)

die seriengabel hat eine einbaulänge von 521mm.
kannst ja vergleichen mit der X-fusion, lässt sich ja sehr einfach ausmessen.
mitte achse bis gabelkonus.
lenkwinkel liegt serie bei 68°, das is recht viel wenn man das mit "modernen" geometrien vergleicht.


----------



## Mudsling3r (31. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir zufällig jemand die Drehmomente für ein Operator 2015 sagen? Ich würde gerne die Lager an der Schwinge und am Hauptrahmen wechseln. Ach und falls noch jemand weiß, ob die beiden Hauptlager im Carbon geklebt sind, würde mich das sehr glücklich machen. 

Besten Dank und schönes WE!


----------



## rzOne20 (12. April 2017)

Wisst ihr welchen Bremsadapter ich bei einem 2013er Taro hinten brauche? Will 180 mm Scheibe fahren...

Finde allerdings nur einen für 170 mm Scheibe: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Av...170-mm-p36888/


----------



## Ghost301078 (18. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Bike-Techniker 

Hab da mal wieder ein Problem:

Ich wollte gerade bei meinem gebraucht erstandenen KONA Raijin (http://www.konaworld.com/ti_raijin_frame.cfm) den Steuersatz tauschen, da er ziemlich zäh läuft.
Der untere Steuersatz kommt mir nach Ausbau der Gabel ganz locker entgegen. Aber der obere will auch nach WD-40 Behandlung und nach Auffahren schwereren Geschützes nicht aus dem Steuerrohr rauskommen. Ich habe unten folgenden Cane Creek Satz verbaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/110er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35111/ Oben weiß ich leider nicht - vermute aber auch Cane Creek. Unten ist auch eine ganz normale Lagerschale von Cane Creek eingepresst. Oben schließt die Lagerschale bündig mit dem Steuerrohr ab und trägt mit nur einem 1-2mm starken Rand auf. 
Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Ding da heraus bekomme?

Es kann ja an einem Titanrahmen auch nicht wirklich festgerostet sein, oder?

Der Rahmen und Steuersatz sind ca. 3-4 Jahre alt und haben ca. 4500km gelaufen.

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi1972 (19. April 2017)

Da kommen eigentlich ZS44 Schalen rein bzw. unten evtl. EC44 für tapered Gabelschäfte. Das Unterteil was du angibst sollte eigentlich nicht passen (oder Du hast einen neueren Rahmen - ich meine der Raijin wurde mal angepasst - meiner ist von 2013 und hat noch das ZS44 Steuerrohr).
Steuersatzschale habe ich einmal unten von ZS44 auf EC44 getauscht. Ging schon recht schwer das Rausschlagen. Ebenso das PF30 Innenlager. Habe ich im Winter getauscht und befürchtet, dass ich den Rahmen kaputt schlage. 

Wenn die Schalen selbst noch in Ordnung sind kannst Du die natürlich auch drin lassen und tauschst nur die Kugellager.


----------



## Ghost301078 (19. April 2017)

Hi! Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Ich möchte die Schalen gar nicht entfernen. Die sind noch gut. Mein Rahmen müsste auch der 2013er sein. Ich kenn mich da auch gar nicht aus mit den unterschiedlichen Schalentypen. 
Ich mache mal ein Foto und stell das hier ein. Vielleicht kann man dann mehr erkennen. Mich wundert´s halt, dass mir das Lager nicht einfach entgegenkommt. Ich hab echt von unten mit einem Holzkeil richtig dagegen gezimmert. Nix passiert, nix hat sich bewegt :-(


----------



## Dukeoner (8. Mai 2017)

Hy Zusammen,
benötige bitte Eure Hilfe,habe ein Kona Tanuki 2012 erstanden
Benötige genauere Informationen zu der Dämpferlänge und Hub.Ich meine in diesem Forum eine Info von 190mm Hub? gefunden. Der verbaute Kona Fastrax AF2 Lookout hat aber definitiv 200mm Hub?
Würde gerne nach einem anderen Dämpfer Ausschau halten! Finde Angaben von Dämpferlänge 200mm mit 51mm und 57mm Hub???
Über genaue Informationen und Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. Blessed


----------



## Deleted 258893 (8. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich hatte das Tanuki Deluxe 2012 und dort ist ein 200x57 verbaut gewesen. Das 2011er hatte 200x51

Gruß,

Tobias


----------



## Dukeoner (8. Mai 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2017)

jopp, es war ein 200x51mm verbaut. kona machts aber leicht, beim tune (sieht man bei RS dämpfern) isses fast immer M/M.


----------



## Dukeoner (8. Mai 2017)

Bei dem 2011 oder 2012 Modell?
Danke


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2017)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Bei dem 2011 oder 2012 Modell?
> Danke


wenn ich das richtig sehe dann bei beiden modellen.


----------



## Dukeoner (8. Mai 2017)

Wo kann man Infos bekommen? 
Wäre dankbar


----------



## oudiaou (9. Mai 2017)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Wo kann man Infos bekommen?
> Wäre dankbar



Versuch mal, Kona in Bellingham direkt zu schreiben ([email protected]). Mir haben sie immer innerhalb von ein paar Tagen geantwortet. Viel Erfolg!

Edit: Im Tech-Manual steht 57 mm. http://www.groupesportif.com/kona/2012 KONA TECH INFO.pdf

Edit 2: Falls der Dämpfer wirklich 57 mm hub hat, dann landest Du mit 130 mm Federweg bei einer durchschnittlichen Übersetzung von 2.28 --> Danach bräuchtest Du, zumindest bei Rock Shox, einen Dämpfer mit light (wahrscheinlich L/L) tune, und nicht M/M wie bei den meisten aktuellen Konas. Hier: https://www.bike24.de/data/1143.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan278 (23. Juli 2017)

Hey,

jemand eine Ahnung woher ich die  Schrauben für ein Kona Unit Singlespeed herbekomme?


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juli 2017)

nur die schrauben oder auch die hülsen?


----------



## Dan278 (23. Juli 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> nur die schrauben oder auch die hülsen?



Die Hülsen auch.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juli 2017)

sollte dir ein kona-händler bestellen können: (dürfte das CC set sein)
http://konaparts.com/?filtering=1&filter_model=247

wo kommste denn her?


----------



## Dan278 (23. Juli 2017)

komme aus der Memminger Ecke. Werde mal mein nächsten Kona Händler anschreiben. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## oudiaou (23. Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch eine Frage zu dem Unit (2016). Ich überlege, die QR Ausfallenden auf Steckachse (142 mm) umzurüsten. Die passenden Ausfallenden sind die hier: http://konaparts.com/product/hangers-dropouts-hanger-cc-s-142x12/

Weiß jemand, was für ein Gewinde diese haben? Kompatibel mit Maxle, so wie z.B. bei den Process Rädern auch?


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juli 2017)

sieht aus wie Maxle, ja. hab am Process 167 dasselbe gewinde (rein optisch).
glaube sogar das kona von ihren eigenen achsen weg ist seit der Stinky zeit.
gibt auch leute die die bunten Sixpack achsen fahren (ohne schnellspanner, mit konterschraube)
müsste also Maxle standard sein.
kannst aber auch ne mail hinschicken, die antworten meist recht schnell.
[email protected] (ist der tech-support, auf english schreiben)


----------



## oudiaou (1. August 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sieht aus wie Maxle, ja. hab am Process 167 dasselbe gewinde (rein optisch).
> glaube sogar das kona von ihren eigenen achsen weg ist seit der Stinky zeit.
> gibt auch leute die die bunten Sixpack achsen fahren (ohne schnellspanner, mit konterschraube)
> müsste also Maxle standard sein.
> ...



Falls es noch jemanden interessiert - ich habe bei Kona nachgefragt: Alle Steckachsen mit 142 und 148 mm Länge sind vom Gewinde her mit Maxle kompatibel


----------



## Metamorphoser (5. August 2017)

Hi zusammen, eine Frage hab ich. Habe eine neues Kona HeiHei 29. Heute den ersten Ausritt gehabt. Super genial. Allerdings ist mir das erste mal was super blödes passiert. Beim Anlehnen des Bikes habe ich eine Schraube übersehen die aus dem Holz vorstand. Tada lack abgeschabt. Was meint ihr zu dem Schaden (siehe Bild). Theoretisch mache ich mir da nicht so viele Sorge. Klarlack drauf, Aufkleber drüber und fertig ist das Bike-Pflaster. Kommen im Leben ja ein paar mehr dazu. 
Was mich verunsichert, war der eine Biker auf dem Parkplatz der meinte das sei super schlimm, der Rahmen könnte brechen etc. etc. Was sagt ihr denn? 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff1337 (10. August 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein Tanucki Deluxe von 2011. Hinten habe ich einen Kona-Dämpfer verbaut, der sich bei der kleinsten Erschütterung immer wieder selbst sperrt. Sprich der Hebel wechselt schon beim herunterfahren einer Bordsteinkante von entsperrt auf gesperrt. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? Druck habe ich vor kurzem auf 13bar erhöht. Hat leider nichts geholfen. 
Danke Euch!

Grüßle
Steff


----------



## Enginejunk (10. August 2017)

ich würde sagen die Rasterung im Dämpfer (am Lock-out hebel) ist defekt. muss nix grosses sein, kann aber. ist auch ein nicht ganz unbekanntes problem wie ich grad gesehen habe.
wann war denn der letzte service beim dämpfer?

Dämpfer kommt übrigens nicht wirklich von Kona, ist ein Fastrax AF2.

weiss nicht ob sich das lohnt den reparieren zu lassen, dann lieber was neueres holen. die qualität von dem dämpfer ist nicht wirklich dolle.
falls neuer dämpfer: du brauchst 190x51mm (LängexHub). wenn Rockshox Dämpfer: Tune M/M.

zu empfehlen ist RS Monarch, Fox Float, XFusion O2 serie.


----------



## Steff1337 (10. August 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich muss gestehen der letzte Service ist schon zwei Jahre her.
Kann man im Fall, dass die Rasterung defekt ist, das selbst reparieren? Ich glaube ich frage sonst mal den nächstgelegenen Konahändler. Neue Dämpfer hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...wird am Ende wohl ne Kostenfrage. 

Grüße
Steff


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. August 2017)

Aloha,

Frage zum KONA Honzo 2016: verbaut sind laut Liste "Novatech 148x12"; ich meine, dass auf der Nabe selber auch nichts steht. Was ist denn nun tatsächlich verbaut? Bzw. eine genauere Spezifikation, denn ich würde gerne einen XD- Freilauf verbauen.

Danke schonmal und Grüßle


----------



## Enginejunk (23. August 2017)

Hu, gute frage. schreib mal an den Kona tech support (am besten auf english, sonst dauert die benatwortung ewig.)


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Dezember 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand ein gerissenes/gebrochenes Process gesehn? 
hab da mal gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden. scheint recht stabil zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (11. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser der Shred Lenkkopf unten hat? 
ZS55 oder ZS56? 

Will mir einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen und finde über den orginalen keine angaben. 
Serie ist ein FSA Nr.10P verbaut, den finde ich nicht für Tapered Steuerköpfe, sonst hätte ich dort die maße genommen.


----------



## lukashans1412 (3. März 2018)

Hey hab eine Frage bezüglich des Antriebs (da ich absoluter Neuling bin im Fahrradsport)
Kann ich den Antrieb des Konas:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Kona-Rove-ST-2017-olive-gray-Rennrad_detail_118282_123.html

Mit der Eagle einfach austauschen und einen geraden Lenker an das Kona dranmachen?
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-K...BqjTkEPuyi54dw2sG0bTZ0fnFywZjXGxoCfVgQAvD_BwE

Und was kriegt man für die 1x11 Gruppe von einem Neurad beim Wiederverkauf ganz grob?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. März 2018)

Wie im anderen Thread schon gezeigt, Connor Fearons neues(?) Operator. 

Bikepark Hahnenklee hat nun noch was dazu veröffentlicht, sehr mysteriös. 

Zitat:
Connor’s new bike, at Australian Nationals. There is actually a ton a questions about this bike. 
1: Is it 29? Look at the brake rotor size to wheel size. 
2: Is it a carbon front triangle?
3: It’s a new frame, is it completely new geometry?
4: Why is the wheel base adjustable? Kona have never done that before. 
5: Why are they compensating with the crown angle? 
6: Why have they moved the pivot arrangement? Is this a shorter travel bike?


----------



## Lantz (9. März 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Wie im anderen Thread schon gezeigt, Connor Fearons neues(?) Operator.
> 
> Bikepark Hahnenklee hat nun noch was dazu veröffentlicht, sehr mysteriös.
> 
> ...



Aggy hat das ganze heute in schwarz mit weißen Spritzern und Boxxer Gabel in seiner Insta-Story gezeigt.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. März 2018)

gib mal bild, hab kein instagramm. 
sicher das aggy ein 29er fährt?


----------



## Lantz (9. März 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> gib mal bild, hab kein instagramm.
> sicher das aggy ein 29er fährt?


----------



## Enginejunk (9. März 2018)

ha, ich wussts doch der fährt noch das alte carbonoperator.


----------



## Lantz (9. März 2018)

Asche über mein Haupt, der Umlenkhebel sah so anders aus


----------



## Enginejunk (9. März 2018)

sieht aber schon scharf aus. der vorgänger auch,mit dem pink im schriftzug.


----------



## Petwil (6. Mai 2018)

Frage zu Operator von 2017:
Mein Sohn möchte die Standardbremse Sram Guid R durch Magura Mt5 ersetzen. Geht das einfach so oder braucht man, vor allem hinten (von 180 auf 203), irgendwelche Adapter? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (6. Mai 2018)

Das machen so ziemlich alle die ernsthaft fahren, die Guide hat an einem Freerider oder Downhiller einfach nix verloren!

Das 2017 ist ja schon mit der 650B boxxer, die hat meines wissens schon eine 200mm PM aufnahme, dort reichen einfache unterlagscheiben aus dem baumarkt, die sind 1,5mm dick und man kommt so einfach auf die 203mm Bremsscheibengrösse. 
Hinten hast du ja Serie eine 180mm Centerlinescheibe OHNE Adapter auf der Serien PM aufnahme (nur beim Blauen Operator und beim grünen Deluxe, dass Supreme hat schon Serie 200mm durch eine andere Kettenstrebe), d.h. du brauchst einen PM +23mm Adapter. Würde da auch gleich den von Magura nehmen, manche Adapter von Drittanbietern haben nicht die passende ausparung für den MT5 Bremssattel. Müsste der Adapter "Magura QM26" sein.


----------



## MUFC (17. Mai 2018)

hallo leute, ich bräuchte dringend eure hilfe:
bei dem kona operator 2013 meiner freundin steht diese schraube raus (auf der rechten seite ist sie drinn).
ich probierte dies reinzudrehen, dreht sich ins leere, mit etwas gegendrücken kann ich nicht, da nichts da ist wo ich gegendrücken könnte (auch nicht auf der rechten seite).
jemand eine idee, wie ich die schreiben wieder reindrehen kann? reinschlagen bringt sich nichts, da ansonsten alles kaputt gemacht wird.

link zum bild:
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=5329224761&photo_id=500784751362

danke!

EDIT: problem gelöst!!


----------



## AlexSlope (5. Juni 2018)

Mudsling3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir zufällig jemand die Drehmomente für ein Operator 2015 sagen? Ich würde gerne die Lager an der Schwinge und am Hauptrahmen wechseln. Ach und falls noch jemand weiß, ob die beiden Hauptlager im Carbon geklebt sind, würde mich das sehr glücklich machen.
> 
> Besten Dank und schönes WE!



Bitteschön


----------



## TriggerH (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 2017er Operator DL und will beim Kage die Feder tauschen ...... geht aber nur wenn man auch die obere Dämpferaufnahme löst, dafür ist aber offensichtlich, wie bei einigen der Hinterbau-Schrauben auch, Spezialwerkzeug nötig, vermutlich zölliges Vielzahn-Profil )-:
Metrische Vielzahn-Bits passen nicht und ich will auch nicht mit "halbwegs passenden" Inbus-Lösungen die Schrauben versauen .....
Weiß hier jemand welche XZN-Abmaße hier zum Einsatz kommen und wo man diese ggf. beziehen kann ?
(Im Netz war trotz intensiver Suche nix zu finden )-:

Besten Dank vorab


----------



## AlexSlope (6. Juni 2018)

TriggerH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 2017er Operator DL und will beim Kage die Feder tauschen ...... geht aber nur wenn man auch die obere Dämpferaufnahme löst, dafür ist aber offensichtlich, wie bei einigen der Hinterbau-Schrauben auch, Spezialwerkzeug nötig, vermutlich zölliges Vielzahn-Profil )-:
> Metrische Vielzahn-Bits passen nicht und ich will auch nicht mit "halbwegs passenden" Inbus-Lösungen die Schrauben versauen .....
> ...



Sollte normalerweise ein hex/inbus Schlüssel sein (8,10?)
Sieht des so bei dir aus ? Dann is es ein hex/inbus


----------



## -habicht- (16. Juni 2018)

Ich baue mir im Moment ein Process 111 DL aus 2016 auf und scheitere an dem Adapter für den Bremssattel hinten...

Fahre eine Magura MT 7 mit 180mm hinten, brauche ich diesen Adapter? 
https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...1-PM-auf-IS-2000-Hinterrad-180-mm--19775.html


----------



## moust (17. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für mein Process 167 (2016) einen gesamten neuen Lagersatz kaufen kann ? Ich habe leider online kein Glück gehabt bei meiner Suche. 
Tretlager GXP 92 Pressfit ist mir klar, es geht mir um die Hinterbaulager. 
Danke


----------



## oudiaou (17. Juni 2018)

@-habicht- Ja, sieht richtig aus 

@gstue Bei Hibike oder auch Konaparts bekommt man den gesamten Lagersatz. Ich würde aber die Lager einzeln bestellen und dann z.B. Enduro Max Lager nehmen (z.B. bei bike components). So bekommst Du die bessere Qualität zu +/- dem gleichen Preis. Die Lagergrößen und Anzahl sollten hinten am Sitzrohr draufstehen


----------



## moon-rider (20. August 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

wo bekomme ich denn das ET2 Schaltauge von Kona (für ein Rove NRB 27,5") - den ET2 Namen hat mir der Kona Support mitgeteilt, wollte mir dann auch noch einen Distributor in DE nennen, ist aber leider nicht geschehen.

Weitere Frage wäre noch, welche Steckachse passt denn für hinten, müsste ja 142x12mm sein. Ist das nun Maxle, E-Thru oder was? (stehe hier leider bisschen auf dem Schlauch) 
Würde bspw sowas passen: https://www.rosebikes.de/dt-swiss-142-x-12-mm-tb-steckachse-370701

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. August 2018)

moon-rider schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wo bekomme ich denn das ET2 Schaltauge von Kona (für ein Rove NRB 27,5") - den ET2 Namen hat mir der Kona Support mitgeteilt, wollte mir dann auch noch einen Distributor in DE nennen, ist aber leider nicht geschehen.
> 
> ...


Ist ne ganz normale Maxle achse. Schaltauge bekommst bei jedem Kona händler. Gibts ja einige in D.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ist ne ganz normale Maxle achse. Schaltauge bekommst bei jedem Kona händler. Gibts ja einige in D.


Ich Zitier mich nochmal selber: 
Maxle ist, wie alle anderen Namen auch, nur ein name einer Marke. Du kannst auch jede andere Schraubachse nehmen, z.b. von Sixpack. Wichtig ist die Grösse, der name ist irrelevant. 

Dann noch wegen dem Schaltauge: Kona bzw. der Rahmenbauer benutzt meist Standardteile, du könntest quasi bei Schaltauge.de oder bei Aliexpress schauen. Kona-Teile sind meist nicht grad günstig.


----------



## moon-rider (22. August 2018)

Vielen Dank, leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Kona Händler in D gefunden der das Teil einigermaßen zeitnah (weniger als 1 Monat) bekommen kann, oder nicht ewig bei Kona anfragen muss, ob er es überhaupt bekommt (habe heute mit 7 Stück telefoniert, von super nett (aber leider nicht hilfreich) bis total unverschämt (und auch nicht hilfreich) alles gehabt 

https://wheelsmfg.com/derailleur-hanger-322.html so schaut das Teil ja aus, werde mich mal bei Ali auf die Suche machen. Schaltauge.com habe ich schon angefragt, aber noch kein Feedback bekommen.

Nochmals Danke für deine Hilfe.

Die Steckachse ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Enginejunk (23. August 2018)

Hm, das ist blöd. 
Alternativ kannst noch bei Hibike anfragen, die haben viele Kona Schaltaugen da. Wenn das garnicht hilft, Probikeshop in Frankreich. Sprechen Deutsch und können auch viel von Kona besorgen.


----------



## Friedrichshain (23. August 2018)

Versuchs doch mal hier: https://shop.bikesandbuddies.co.uk/kona-hanger-et2.html


----------



## Enginejunk (23. August 2018)

Friedrichshain schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal hier: https://shop.bikesandbuddies.co.uk/kona-hanger-et2.html


Den shop kannte ich noch garnicht. Die haben sogar Vorbauten und Lenker, sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moon-rider (23. August 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst noch bei Hibike anfragen, die haben viele Kona Schaltaugen da.




```
vielen Dank für die Anfrage an HIBIKE.

Wir prüfen, ob wir den gewünschten Artikel über unsere Lieferanten beziehen und in unser Sortiment aufnehmen können. Sobald wir mehr wissen, melden wir uns wieder bei Ihnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
```

Aber Schaltauge.com war sehr hilfreich!


```
vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Ich habe dieses Schaltauge mal bestellt. Sollte ab übernächster Woche bei uns bestellbar sein. Preis weiß ich erst wenn auf Lager.
```

Werde dann wohl dort bestellen 

Bikesandbuddies liefert leider nicht nach DE.

Habe es in England noch bei cyclestore gefunden, die würden auch nach DE liefern


----------



## moon-rider (25. August 2018)

*KCNC Steckachse Quick & Easy Maxle 142 | 12 x 142 mm grün*

Habe diese gestern bekommen, ist leider zu Breit. Finde ich komisch, überall steht doch, dass hinten 12x142mm sind. 
Ist das doch nur 135mm?
Muss das später mal ausmessen.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. August 2018)

Sehr komisch. bei Kona steht auch 12x142.


----------



## moon-rider (25. August 2018)

Eben, daher bin ich auch drauf gekommen. 
Nicht wundern über die Alte, da ist der Inbus ausgenudelt .


----------



## luk12345 (25. August 2018)

Hallo, ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen mein Kona Unit Mountainbike und wollte daher fragen ob bereits jemand mit diesem Rad Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. 
Ich mache mir ebenso Gedanken über die innere Rostbildung (also die Bildung von Rost in den Rohren) und ob ich es noch extra konservieren muss oder ob es bereits von Haus auf schon innen konserviert wurde.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. August 2018)

moon-rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 765913 Anhang anzeigen 765914
> 
> Eben, daher bin ich auch drauf gekommen.
> Nicht wundern über die Alte, da ist der Inbus ausgenudelt .


Ich hab mal nochmal geschaut, es gibt die maxle und dann e-thru. die maxle sollte 174mm lang sein, die e-thru ist 171mm lang. kannst mal nachmessen?


----------



## moon-rider (28. August 2018)

Sind 161mm.


----------



## moon-rider (1. September 2018)

Um das Ganze abzuschließen (also bis auf das Schaltauge, das sollte kommende Woche bei Schaltauge.com zu haben sein).
Habe eine Steckachse gefunden, läuft (wie ich mir hätte denken können unter Road Steckachse).  Ist nun mit 160mm minimalst schmäler als die Originale, passt aber trotzdem.


----------



## MUFC (29. Oktober 2018)

hallo leute!

ich will gerade die lager beim kona operpator aus 2013 meiner freundin neu fetten, aber ich bin einfach zu blöd die schrauben aufzubringen. gibt es hier einen besonderen trick? bei meinem demo brauche ich die schrauben einfach aufdrehen und so plopen nach ein paar umdrehungen raus. hier bei den schrauben am kona kann ich drehen wie ich will, die kommen nicht raus (und gehen auch nicht mehr rein).

für tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!
am bild sieht man die schraube (ganz unten), welche schon geöffnet ist, aber sich nicht rausdrehen und sich auch nicht mehr reindrehen lässt, dasselbe auf der anderen seite.


----------



## gasgas03 (29. Oktober 2018)

Schau mal ob du innen gegenhalten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUFC (30. Oktober 2018)

habe auch schon geschaut, aber da ist leider nichts zum gegenhalten. habe auch schon andere parts am rahmen gelockert (rahmen und andere bewegliche verbindungen) aber da tut sich nichts, auf beiden seiten, das ist komisch.


----------



## AlexSlope (30. Oktober 2018)

wie ich sehe hast du sie ja schon ein bisschen raus gedreht.. Nimm mal das Hinterrad raus und probier mal wd40 drauf sprühen und Hau mit den durschlag hinten auf die schraube drauf ..


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Oktober 2018)

KEIN WD40!!!! Was soll dieser Schwachsinn immer???!?!?

WD40 hat an nem Bike nix verloren! 

Zum Thema: die Schrauben sind, aufgrund der Bauweise, sehr stramm im Lager (dienen ja gleichzeitig als Lagersitz). D.h. du müsstest die Rausziehen bzw. raustreiben. Das kannst du mit einem Dorn von der anderen Seite machen oder du nimmt einen Maulschlüssel der die passende Grösse hat, gehst damit unter den Kopf der Schraube und schlägst mit nem kleinen Hammer auf den Maulschüssel. So kannst du die Schraube ziehen. Dann Ordentlich Fetten beim wiedereinbau. Dafür nutze ich immer das "Ravenol LKW Fett Blau", das ist absolut spitze und recht günstig. Diel LAger austreiben is nochmal en anderes Thema, da hilft ein Heissluftfön ungemein.


----------



## Zonenrider (30. Oktober 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> 
> ich will gerade die lager beim kona operpator aus 2013 meiner freundin neu fetten, aber ich bin einfach zu blöd die schrauben aufzubringen. gibt es hier einen besonderen trick? bei meinem demo brauche ich die schrauben einfach aufdrehen und so plopen nach ein paar umdrehungen raus. hier bei den schrauben am kona kann ich drehen wie ich will, die kommen nicht raus (und gehen auch nicht mehr rein).
> 
> ...


Auf der Schraube lastet Druck durch das Gewicht des Hinterrades und des vermutlich noch eingebauten Dämpfers. Ich würde das Hinterad und den Dämpfer ausbauen. Dann ist der Druck auf die Schraube weg, und die einzelnen Teile lassen sich bewegen.So bekommst Du die Schraube ohne größere Gewaltakte raus.


----------



## AlexSlope (30. Oktober 2018)

MEHR WD40 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFC (1. November 2018)

sorry für meine späte antwort! ich werde mal dieses wochenende das hinterrad rausgeben, dämpfer und andere komponenten zu lockern, hoffentlich geht die schraube dann raus, sodass ich mir das zum shop gehen spare.


----------



## MUFC (3. November 2018)

nachdem ich den dämpfer, rad weggegeben und die letzten verbindungsschrauben an dem schwarzen teil unter dem sitz, lassen sich die schrauben immer noch nicht öffnen, einzelne teile des rahmens lassen sich, obwohl die schrauben alle entfernt wurden, trotzdem nicht entfernen. ich weiß nicht, was mit diesem bike los ist.


----------



## Zonenrider (3. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> nachdem ich den dämpfer, rad weggegeben und die letzten verbindungsschrauben an dem schwarzen teil unter dem sitz, lassen sich die schrauben immer noch nicht öffnen, einzelne teile des rahmens lassen sich, obwohl die schrauben alle entfernt wurden, trotzdem nicht entfernen. ich weiß nicht, was mit diesem bike los ist.


Wenn Schraubverbindungen länger zusammengefügt sind, gerade bei Alu/ Stahl, korrodieren diese Teile zusammen. Wenn die Schraube wie auf Deinem Bild oben rausgedreht ist, dann würde ich mit einem schmalen Hebel die Sitzstrebe aus der Kettenstrebe ausdrücken. Da das Lager wohl auch erneuert werden soll, ist es kein Problem mit Rostlöser "nachzuhelfen".


----------



## MUFC (4. November 2018)

rostlöser hab ich gar nicht 
was genau meinst du die "sitzstrebe aus der kettenstrebe rausdrücken"? auf der anderen seite ist genau das gleiche problem.
bin eigentlich schon davor das bike in den shop zu geben, da sich zb auch andere schrauben an den verbindungen nicht mehr reindrehen lassen - oder müssen diese leicht reingehämmert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonenrider (4. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> rostlöser hab ich gar nicht
> was genau meinst du die "sitzstrebe aus der kettenstrebe rausdrücken"? auf der anderen seite ist genau das gleiche problem.
> bin eigentlich schon davor das bike in den shop zu geben, da sich zb auch andere schrauben an den verbindungen nicht mehr reindrehen lassen - oder müssen diese leicht reingehämmert werden?


Die Kettenstrebe ist das Teil an dem das (wie auf Deinem Bild zu sehen) Schaltwerk angeschraubt ist. Die Sitzstrebe das andere Teil, wo von aussen die Befestigungsschraube durchgesteckt und auf der anderen Seite ein Gewinde ist. Zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstrebe einen schmalen Keil (Holz oder Kunststoff) schieben und die Teile auseinanderdrücken. 
Sollten Deine Schrauberkenntnisse noch nicht sehr ausgeprägt sein, wäre es vielleicht besser das Rad in eine Werkstatt zu geben.


----------



## MUFC (13. November 2018)

so, kleines update: es konnte alles (mit gewalt) entfernt und gesäubert und neu gefettet werden. sogar die schrauben muss man raus bzw. reinhämmern. danke für die tipps!


----------



## Bastel763 (27. Februar 2019)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Na klar.
> Oberteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/
> Unterteil: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS56-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35010/
> Bei Tapered Gabeln musst du unten dann den ZS56-40 nehmen.


Old but Gold,

passt der auch am 2014 Park Operator


----------



## b4cksl4sh (4. Juni 2020)

Möchte gerne die Ausfallenden von meinem Unit (2016) auf 12x142 umrüsten. Was ist die genaue Produktbezeichnung jeweils für die linke und die rechte Seite?


----------



## kindi1972 (4. Juni 2020)

Bei Hibike haben sie die ganz ordentlich gelistet. Kannst ja mal dort schauen. 
Wollte die mir auch mal wegen Umrüstung auf Shimano 12fach zulegen, habe das Projekt aber vertagt.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (4. Juni 2020)

Bin fündig geworden obwohl es Hibike einem nicht leicht macht. Das passende Ausfallende für die linke Seite findet man bei Hibike nur wenn man bei den Ausfallenden für den Raijin Rahmen sucht. Die Ausfallenden sind aber kompatibel mit dem Unit. Hier die offiziellen Bezeichnungen für die passenden 12x142 Ausfallenden:

CMPHCC142
CMPHCCND142 (ND=Non-Drive-Side)

Das passende Ausfallende für die linke Seite (ND) wird bei Hibike unter CMPHCC142ND geführt. Vielleicht hilft das ja mal jemandem. ;-)

Die benötigte Achse entspricht übrigens dem Maxle Standard: 12x142 mm (174 mm Achslänge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Kona Treiber,
gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das mein Kona Wo (2018) mit STarrgabel den Umbau von 180 auf 203mm Bremscheiben vorne klaglos wegstecken wird?
Aktuell ist ein SM-MA-F180P/P2 verbaut (also 160mm Gabelaufnahme?!), diesen müsste ich dann durch einen SM-MA-F203P/P tauschen, wenn ich richtig liege



			KONA BIKES 2018 | MTB  |  FATBIKE  |  Wo
		








mfg Stefan


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> Hallo Kona Treiber,
> gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das mein Kona Wo (2018) mit STarrgabel den Umbau von 180 auf 203mm Bremscheiben vorne klaglos wegstecken wird?
> Aktuell ist ein SM-MA-F180P/P2 verbaut (also 160mm Gabelaufnahme?!), diesen müsste ich dann durch einen SM-MA-F203P/P tauschen, wenn ich richtig liege
> 
> ...


Soweit alles richtig. 203mm ist auch die maximale Scheibengrösse (Stand Januar 2020)


----------



## euro910 (14. Oktober 2020)

Danke
hab parallel gestern Kona auf FB angeschrieben und von dort das OK bekommen für die 203er Disc


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> Danke
> hab parallel gestern Kona auf FB angeschrieben und von dort das OK bekommen für die 203er Disc


Joe von Kona ist immer recht schnell.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welche Sattelklemme an meinem Process 153 von 2017 verbaut ist? Ich komme gerade nicht an das Rad zum Messen.
Danke!


----------



## Yddap87 (29. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin 

Ich suche eine Drehmoment Tabelle für die Rahmenschrauben 

Es handelt sich um das Kona Precept 150


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Dezember 2020)

Yddap87 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich suche eine Drehmoment Tabelle für die Rahmenschrauben
> 
> Es handelt sich um das Kona Precept 150


Stehn die NM nicht auf der Schraube selbst drauf?


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Dezember 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Stehn die NM nicht auf der Schraube selbst drauf?


Ansonsten einfach Anfrage (bitte auf Englisch) an diese Mail schicken: [email protected]
Kannst auch auf Deutsch schreiben und mit DeepL übersetzen. Der einzige Übersetzer der GUT ist.


----------



## euro910 (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo Kona Gemeinde,
würde gerne bei meinem Wo von 1x10 auf 1x11 oder 1x12 umbauen


			KONA BIKES 2018 | MTB  |  FATBIKE  |  Wo
		


ein höherer Gang wäre nett, weil so gehts ab 28km/h schon in fliegende Beine über.
allerdings sollte die Übersetzung nicht ausschliessli grösser/schneller werden, Kraxelgang wird definitiv benötigt  





Empfehlungen? Bisher hat das Bike knapp 3tkm runter, davon 95% mit Anhänger  
kann man da abschätzen wann die 10-fach eh durch wäre (hilft dazu ein Bild vom Ritzelpaket?)
Mus sagen, bisher musste ich nur Reifen wechseln, ansonsten verrichtet das Bike seinen Dienst wie ein Uhrwerk (ok, Tretlagerbereich fängt langsam an zu knarzen)
mfg Stefan


----------



## ulles (24. Februar 2021)

RD M 5100 Deore Schaltwerk und Trigger,  11-51 Kasette, Raceface Directmount Steel 30t Kettenblatt. Damit sollte es günstig und gut gehen. Das Schaltwerk funktioniert übrigens nur mit 11-51 Kasette, das ist kein Witz!
Edith: ist alles 11-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGreenMonster (25. Februar 2021)

Du kannst auch eine Sunrace 11-46 10fach Kassette in Verbindung mit einem 28er Ritzel fahren. Müsste auf den Shimano-Freilauf passen.








						SunRace CSMX3 10-fach Kassette
					

Überzeugende Schalttechnologie: die CSMX3 Kassette von SunRace Mit der SunRace CSMX3 Kassette schaltest Du dank Fluid Drive Plus™ Technologie jederzeit sauber und zuverlässig. Sie zeichnet sich durch eine große Bandbreite aus (11-40, 11-42, 11-




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gesamtinvestition ca 120€ ohne Wechsel des Schaltwerks. So ein Schaltwerk hält bei guter Behandlung eigentlich ewig. Natürlich sind bei Beibehaltung des 1x10 die Schaltstufen größer. 
Ansonsten kannst du auch ne E13 9-46 1x11 nehmen und das 26er Ritzel behalten. Dann brauchst du aber eine neue Schaltung und einen anderen Freilauf. Da landest du bei ca 400€.


----------



## euro910 (26. Februar 2021)

Danke Euch für den Input!
das E13 11fach liest sich echt interessant, preislich ist die Deore Geschichte natürlich Top
Teile zu bekommen scheint momentan eher das Problem zu werden

Tante Edit:
das müsste doch das richtige Kettenblatt sein, oder?





						Race Face Cinch Direct Mount Narrow Wide Stahl Kettenblatt
					

Race Face ▶ Direct Mount Kettenblatt aus Stahl mit Narrow Wide Zahnprofil. Verschiedene Größen




					www.bike24.de
				



wie viel schneller gibt denn das Aluritzel (zum doppelten Preis) gegenüber dem Stahlmodell auf?
original verbaut scheint ja Alu, weil ich finde kein Stahl mit dem Schriftzug drauf, auch wenn in der Beschreibung bei Kona steel steht)

denke ich probier das mal mit der 10-fach Sun Kassette,
Tips bei dem Umbau gleich noch was zu erneuern falls sinnvoll?
Kette? Empfehlung?


----------



## ulles (26. Februar 2021)

Das vorhandene alte Deore Schaltwerk wird wohl kaum die 46 Zähne schaffen, da bräuchtest Du für E13 11-46 11-fach Kassette eine komplett neue Schaltung. Das macht keinen Sinn.
Stahl hält ca. 3x länger als Alu, kommt auf die Materialgüte an.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (26. Februar 2021)

Soweit ich das sehe hat er einen langen Käfig. Leider sind die Angaben von Kona ungenau. Wenn er das RD M-5120 hat, ist es bei 1x10 bis 46Z freigegeben. Aber ganz nebenbei ist da auch immer etwas Spielraum. Ich fahre mein XT SGS auch mit ner 48er Kassette. Man muss halt seeeehr genau einstellen.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (26. Februar 2021)

Noch eine Anmerkung: Bei meinem Thule-Hänger steht explizit: Max 25km/h...


----------



## pvt.gwh (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 
Was ist das für ein Tretlager? Ist ein Kona Bass 2008. Gibt es da noch Ersatz für? Google hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## euro910 (20. März 2021)

das mit meinem Ritzeltausch hat sich wohl erstmal erledigt


----------



## TheGreenMonster (20. März 2021)

Hoppla! WIe ist denn das passiert?


----------



## euro910 (20. März 2021)

neben Junior (5) auf gerader Waldstrecke pedaliert, als plötzlich das Hinterrad schlingerte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (10. April 2021)

so, ich schon wieder
da ich zuletzt wieder sehr häufig mit dem Tanuki on the Trail bin, kommt der Wunsch nach Einfach Schaltung auf

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich noch alles benötige um vom verbauten 3x10 auf 1x12 zu kommen?


			KONAWORLD
		


Aktuell verbaut
Chainrings    42/32/24
Shimano HG81 11-36 10 spd
Shimano HG81 11-36 10 spd

mit dem Ritzelrechner gespielt, da käme die Deore Kassette mit 34er Kettenblatt gut hin





CS-M6100 DEORE KASSETTE
RD-M6100 DEORE SCHALTWERK
FC-M6100 DEORE KURBELGARNITUR 1X12-FACH (oder nur das NW Kettenblatt mittig montiert auf die XT Kurbel - was käme da zum KB noch dazu?
SL-M8100 XT Trigger
Kette

Schaltauge, Freilauf 
passt das weiterhin? hab ich noch was vergessen?

Danke und einen schönen Abend
STefan


----------



## Enginejunk (11. April 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> so, ich schon wieder
> da ich zuletzt wieder sehr häufig mit dem Tanuki on the Trail bin, kommt der Wunsch nach Einfach Schaltung auf
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich noch alles benötige um vom verbauten 3x10 auf 1x12 zu kommen?
> ...


Schaltauge passt bei deinem verlinkten Schaltwerk noch, Freilauf auch (sofern du eh das Shimano HG und kein Sram XD hast). 

Wichtiger wäre mir aber: Ist alles z.z. nicht lieferbar.


----------



## euro910 (11. April 2021)

Danke, müsste Shimano HG sein, weil noch alles original

hab das leider gestern auch gesehen, kaum ein Teil lieferbar
hoffe der WO Ersatz kommt bald, dann hätte der Umbau keine Eile
hab mich in diversen Shops mal auf die Infomail bei Verfügbarkeit setzen lassen
mfg STefan


----------



## getgotgit (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Weiss jemand von euch wo ich diese Kugellager mit Gewindeaufsatz bekomme? Habe bereits im lokalen MTB-Shop nachgehakt. Die meinten das wird schwierig, aber ich solle es mal bei Kona selber probieren. Habe das Rad jedoch gebraucht gekauft und weiss leider nicht welcher Rahmen es genau ist, weswegen ich bei konaparts.com nicht fündig geworden bin. P.S.: Wenn jemand Lust hat mir bei der Identifizierung des Rahmens behilflich zu sein, stelle ich gerne noch Bilder vom ganzen Bike rein.


----------



## Lantz (28. Juni 2021)

getgotgit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Weiss jemand von euch wo ich diese Kugellager mit Gewindeaufsatz bekomme? Habe bereits im lokalen MTB-Shop nachgehakt. Die meinten das wird schwierig, aber ich solle es mal bei Kona selber probieren. Habe das Rad jedoch gebraucht gekauft und weiss leider nicht welcher Rahmen es genau ist, weswegen ich bei konaparts.com nicht fündig geworden bin. P.S.: Wenn jemand Lust hat mir bei der Identifizierung des Rahmens behilflich zu sein, stelle ich gerne noch Bilder vom ganzen Bike rein.Anhang anzeigen 1294755


Hallo,

stell doch bitte mal das komplette Bild rein, dann düfte sich hier jemand finden, der das Bike kennt.


----------



## getgotgit (7. Juli 2021)

Hier ist das Rad nochmal im ganzen. Wurde vom Vorbesitzer einmal auf weiss umlackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantz (8. Juli 2021)

getgotgit schrieb:


> Hier ist das Rad nochmal im ganzen. Wurde vom Vorbesitzer einmal auf weiss umlackiert.


Sieht aus wie Coiler, aber ich kann nicht sagen welches Jahr es ist. Hast du schon einmal versucht Kona direkt anzuschreiben?


----------



## gasgas03 (8. Juli 2021)

@getgotgit: Bist du sicher das ein Kona ist?
Ich habe hier einen Ersatzteil Katalog für die Bikes 2001 - 2009, da ist nichts dabei was so aussieht.
Leider scheint die Seite Klassikkona nicht mehr aktiv zu sein.
Coiler ist es ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## getgotgit (9. Juli 2021)

hey danke für die antworten. habe kona über einen lokalen händler jetzt mal die rahmennummer(leider auch nur noch schwer zu lesen) zukommen lassen inkl fotos. hoffe da kommt demnächst was zurück...


----------



## gasgas03 (9. Juli 2021)

Bin gespannt was da rauskommt.


----------



## getgotgit (15. Juli 2021)

getgotgit schrieb:


> Hier ist das Rad nochmal im ganzen. Wurde vom Vorbesitzer einmal auf weiss umlackiert.





gasgas03 schrieb:


> @getgotgit: Bist du sicher das ein Kona ist?
> Ich habe hier einen Ersatzteil Katalog für die Bikes 2001 - 2009, da ist nichts dabei was so aussieht.
> Leider scheint die Seite Klassikkona nicht mehr aktiv zu sein.
> Coiler ist es ziemlich sicher nicht.



Habe jetzt Antwort von Kona erhalten. Es ist wohl kein Kona Rahmen, also 100Punkte an _gasgas03. _
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Rahmen jetzt am besten identifiziere? Kontakt zum Vorbesitzer ist gerade schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## gasgas03 (15. Juli 2021)

Schau mal die Focus Bikes an, die sehen in etwa so aus wie dein Rahmen.
Baujahr würde ich aber schon ab 2000 schauen.


----------



## Maigun (6. September 2021)

Honzo ESD
Für welchen Federweg (von/bis) ist die Geo ausgelegt/passend bei 29" Aufbau und welches Gabeloffset ist am geeignetsten? Fährt jemand das ESD o. ST mit Coilgabel?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Maigun (7. September 2021)

Nochmals Honzo ESD
Sattelstützklemme, welchen Außendurchmesser hat das Sitzrohr? 34.9mm vielleicht


----------



## isartrails (29. September 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Kona Starrgabel in Stahl mit AC zwischen 395 und 405mm (idealerweise für 27,5 Zoll-Laufräder) und Disc-Aufnahme (IS oder Postmount) und 9x135 QR-Nabenstandard.
Also in etwa was in dem Kona Rove CX von 2013 drin steckte. Am liebsten in schwarz.
(Oder so, wobei der Anbieter leider die Einbauhöhe nicht angibt.
Oder hier, aber ich fürchte, das 28" AC-Maß gerät mir zu hoch.)






Weiß jemand, wo man sowas ordern kann?


----------



## WernAir77 (5. November 2021)

Hallo, ich suche für ein Stinky Six von 2009 oder 2010, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, die Längen der Dämpferschrauben, also wie lang gesamt und wie lang Gewinde, falls das relevant sein sollte.
Ach und falls jemand die genauen Breite der Dämpferbuchsen kennt wäre das auch super. Hab mal 36mm oben und 22mm unten gelesen, aber gemessen hab ich 35,7mm und 21,8mm was ja nah dran ist, aber eben nur nah dran. Und da es ja die Buchsen in sämtlichen Längen gibt, wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Viele Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (12. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man sowas ordern kann?


Gibt es in diesem Forum Support von Kona direkt?
Oder weiß jemand, wie man den Support kontaktieren kann?
Alle Shop-Optionen scheinen ausverkauft...
Der letzte Beitrag von @KonaEurope ist von August 2013.


----------



## euro910 (12. November 2021)

PN


----------



## xrated (13. November 2021)

Weiß zufällig jemand welche Novatec Naben 2016 beim Hei Hei mit den ZTR Rapid Naben verbaut wurden? Könnten D342SB-SL-X12 und D811SB-15 sein.


----------



## Big_Jim (20. Januar 2022)

was muss ich da lesen (ist zwar keine Technischefrage) passt aberirgendwie hier rein








						Kona Joins Kent Outdoors (Formerly Kent Watersports)
					

Visit the post for more.




					cog.konaworld.com


----------



## Summumpro69 (13. Februar 2022)

Hi, weiß nicht ob es auf den letzten 60 Seiten schon mal gefragt wurde (hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen 😅✌🏻) aber gibt es eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten für die Schrauben am Kona supreme Operator Carbon von 2016? (Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung, Hinterbau, Sattelstütze ect.)
Grüße, Mathias


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. August 2022)

*Hat jemand eine Quelle, wo ich ein Schaltauge für mein Explosif (könnte Jahrgang 2011 sein, weiß es aber nicht) herbekommen kann?*


----------



## isartrails (24. August 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hatte Hibike Ausfallenden.
Gocycle...?
Ansonsten mal nach Kona in Frankreich googeln. Da hatte ich unlängst einige Sachen bestellt und auch geliefert bekommen. Hatte den Eindruck, dass die von dort aus irgendwie geistig fitter operieren als von der deutschen Niederlassung.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (6. November 2022)

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die „Konus-Unterlegscheiben“ des Units? (Also die Konusse, in denen die Innensechskantschrauben zur Fixierung der ausfallenden sitzen). Leider ist mir eine abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Maigun (6. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die „Konus-Unterlegscheiben“ des Units? (Also die Konusse, in denen die Innensechskantschrauben zur Fixierung der ausfallenden sitzen). Leider ist mir eine abhanden gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1581091


Auf die schnelle nur komplett mit Schaltauge, ich kuck nochmals … ob die das auch sind





						Kona Schaltauge Typ online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					






					www.hibike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (6. November 2022)

Ja sind die Cup-Washer *CMPBTCC2* in dem Set enthalten … ansonsten da zum Beispiel, vielleicht kriegst das auch hier auf’m Kontinent woher 








						Chamfered Washer For CC Hanger
					

The UK's Premier Kona Dealer




					shop.bikesandbuddies.co.uk


----------



## oldschool racer (6. November 2022)

Das kpl. D.O.P.E. System, also auch den Rod ist für das Stinky 2010 nirgens mehr zu holen, oder?


----------



## Maigun (6. November 2022)

Kona anschreiben  …








						DOPE: CMPHDO212
					

CMPHDO212: Compatibility 2007 Stinky, Stinky Deluxe, Stinky Primo 2008 Stinky Deluxe, Stinky Air 2009 Stinky Deluxe, Stinky Air, Stab Deluxe, Stab Supreme 2010 Coil Air, Coil Air Deluxe, Stinky Deluxe, Stab Deluxe, Stab Supreme, Cadabara…




					konaparts.com


----------



## oldschool racer (7. November 2022)

Ja, auch den Rod gibt es für das 2007 Mod.
KONA anschreiben bliebe mir nach der Suche noch übrig.


----------



## oldschool racer (7. November 2022)

Noch eine Frage: ist das Steuerrohr eines Stinky (2010) dafür geeignet einen semi integrierten Steuersatz (ZS) aufzunehmen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

best


----------



## Enginejunk (8. November 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Das kpl. D.O.P.E. System, also auch den Rod ist für das Stinky 2010 nirgens mehr zu holen, oder?


Meinst die Pushrod? Kannst selber bauen, habe ich auch gemacht. Hab mein Dope aber vor kurzem verkauft. Frag mal User WernAir77 , der kann dir die Eye-eye Länge sicherlich ausmessen. Dazu brauchste aber noch das Non-DriveSide Ausfallende, die Dope Mutter und natürlich den extrem teuren und seltenen Bremshebelarm, der den Bremssattel aufnimmt.  Achtung: gibt unterschiedliche Systeme, Schnellspanner und Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool racer (8. November 2022)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Meinst die Pushrod? Kannst selber bauen, habe ich auch gemacht.


Jep, meine ich hätte das hier auch gelesen, aus Carbon nicht?



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Dazu brauchste aber noch das Non-DriveSide Ausfallende ...


Kenne, verstehe ich nicht. Die Ausfallenden sind bei Stinky und Deluxe doch gleich, nicht?


----------



## WernAir77 (8. November 2022)

Du brauchst diese Parts, nur eben für dein Stinky aus 2010:









						DOPE: DOPE floating brake kit (QR)
					

Floating brake kit compatibility: - 2007 Coiler, Coiler DL - 2007-2009 Coilair, Coilair Supreme, Stinky - 2008-2009 Coilair DL…




					konaparts.com
				




Den Pushrod kann ich dir heute Abend ausmessen


----------



## oldschool racer (8. November 2022)

Das wäre nett, Danke @WernAir77 !

Wisst Ihr vvlt. was sich genau gegenüber dem Baujahr 2009 2010 geändert hat?


----------



## Enginejunk (8. November 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Das wäre nett, Danke @WernAir77 !
> 
> Wisst Ihr vvlt. was sich genau gegenüber dem Baujahr 2009 2010 geändert hat?


Nichts, ausser die Farbe.


HALT, Stop: hast du ein Stinky oder ein Stinky Six?


----------



## oldschool racer (8. November 2022)

Stinky, dann müssten aber auch die älteren Systeme passen oder? Aber warum beschreibt dann Kona selbst bsplw. bei dem offiziell erhältlichen von ... bis 2009


----------



## oldschool racer (9. November 2022)

WernAir77 schrieb:


> Du brauchst diese Parts, nur eben für dein Stinky aus 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Info: Kona hat bestätigt, daß das Kit auch an das 2010er Stinky passt.


----------



## WernAir77 (9. November 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Zur Info: Kona hat bestätigt, daß das Kit auch an das 2010er Stinky passt.


Super! Brauchst du die Maße vom Pushrod dann noch? Hab das Gestern leider vergessen...🥺


----------



## oldschool racer (9. November 2022)

Freilich, der Pushrod ist ja nicht dabei(?), Danke dir. Schreibe dennoch mal einen Laden in UK an, der offenbar einige anbietet.


----------



## WernAir77 (9. November 2022)

So, hab gerade nachgemessen. Von Auge zu Auge sind es 405mm.


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

Danke dir. Den scheint es allerdings in verschiedenen Abmessungen zu geben(?) @WernAir77 

Thema Steuersatz habe ich gestern aufgrund einer vorangegangenen Frage / Antwort Kona's - es passen nur 1.5 EC Steuersätze ins Stinky 2010 -, auf erneutes Nachfragen erfahren: daß Zero Stack (ZS) nie getestet wurden und daher nicht zu empfehlen damit zu experimentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WernAir77 (16. November 2022)

Was möchtest du denn für eine Gabel einbauen? Ich hab eine tapered und FSA Gravitiy 2 Steuersatz verbaut. Allerdings im Stinky Six, da war von vornherein ein ZS (FSA Orbit 1.5) verbaut. Funktioniert soweit wunderbar, wie er auf lange Sicht funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. November 2022)

Der serien FSA Orbit funzt über viele Jahre einwandfrei, hatte nie einen anderen verbaut, auch mit einer Doppelbrücke nicht. 

Die unterschiedlichen Längen der Push-Rod kommen einfach nur von unterschiedlichen Längen des Hinterbaus/Kettenstreben. 

Kann man aber easy selber ausmessen und dann selber bauen.


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

Steuersatz: Mich wundert die Tatsache seitens Kona keine Vgl. einzugehen, die aus technischer Sicht nicht unbedingt einer Erprobung bedürfen, solange ein versierter und zuständiger Mensch diese Vgl. anstellt. Gerade wenn man anhand eigener Produkte neue auf den Markt bringt - vgl. Kona Six. Aber gut - also schlecht.

In welchem Rahmen hast du den verbaut @Enginejunk ?

Pushrod; ich arbeite nicht gern mit Carbon, und solange es noch verschiedene Streben gibt (z.B. in UK), greife ich darauf lieber zurück.
Ob die Abmessungen des Pushrods deines Stinky Six nun des Stinky aus 2010 entsprechen kannst wahrscheinlich nicht besimmen @WernAir77 , nicht?
Auf den ersten Blick scheint dich der Hinterbau in der Baureihe (Stinky/-Six) ja nicht wirklich zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. November 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Steuersatz: Mich wundert die Tatsache seitens Kona keine Vgl. einzugehen, die aus technischer Sicht nicht unbedingt einer Erprobung bedürfen, solange ein versierter und zuständiger Mensch diese Vgl. anstellt. Gerade wenn man anhand eigener Produkte neue auf den Markt bringt - vgl. Kona Six. Aber gut - also schlecht.
> 
> In welchem Rahmen hast du den verbaut @Enginejunk ?
> 
> ...


Es geht ja nicht nur um die reine Hinterbaulänge, der Anlenkpunkt am Sitzrohr ist auch ausschlaggebend. 

Zumal beim Stinky der Hinterbau 3mm kürzer ist wie beim Stinky Six. 


Das reine DOPE-Kit ist immer gleich (bis auf QR oder Steckachse) aber die Push-Rod gibts immer einzeln für das jeweilige Modell. 
Das DOPE gabs ja für Stinky, Stab, Stinky-Six usw. und dann jeweils für die ganzen unterarten bzw. Baujahre nochmal extra.

Wenn du Kohlefaser nicht magst, warum auch immer, kannst du ein Rohr nehmen, passend zusägen und ein Gewinde reinschneiden. Oder schweisst gleich ein stück Gewindestange ein. 

Finde die Preise der Pushrod einfach nur extrem überzogen.


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die reine Hinterbaulänge, der Anlenkpunkt am Sitzrohr ist auch ausschlaggebend.


Freilich, ja.

Was habt ihr denn für Gewindeaugen-/Gelenkköpfe benutzt und was als Gegenstück/Halterung?


----------



## Enginejunk (16. November 2022)

Ich hab Uniballgelenke mit Messinglager aus dem Motorsport genommen. Sind selbstschmierend und klappern nicht. 

Was meinst du mit Gegenstück?


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

Interessant, Danke.

Wird da bloß eine Schraube durchgeführt und in den Rahmen geschraubt. Und wenn ja, Senkkopf, Gewindelänge, metrisch . . . tausend Fragen

Ergänzend, wie habt ihr die optimale Länge des Pushrod ermittelt


----------



## Enginejunk (16. November 2022)

Gewindelänge sind 10mm, Gewinde ist metrisch, aber da scheint es Unterschiede zu geben: Bei meinem StinkySix war es M8, bei @WernAir77 ist es dagegen M6. Irgendwie kurios. 

Als Schraube reicht eine stinknormale VA Schraube, ich hatte eine Linsenkopfschraube wegen der Optik.

Die Optimale Länge ist recht einfach:

Den DOPE-Arm montieren, Bremse anbauen und den Sattel dann genau auf die Bremsscheibe ausrichten, so das die Beläge bündig mit dem äusseren Rand abschliessen. Dann einfach mitte Loch bis mitte Loch messen. Dann haste die Länge. 

So habe ich das gemacht weil ich die Länge auch nirgends gefunden habe und ich zu geizig war die überteuerte Pushrod zu kaufen. Zumal die auch Sackschwer sind.


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

WernAir77 schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn für eine Gabel einbauen? Ich hab eine tapered und FSA Gravitiy 2 Steuersatz verbaut. Allerdings im Stinky Six, da war von vornherein ein ZS (FSA Orbit 1.5) verbaut. Funktioniert soweit wunderbar, wie er auf lange Sicht funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht.


Entschuldigt das Zertflücken, habe die Frage eben im Nachgang gesehen: eine Boxxer die schon da ist.

Habe aktuell nun auch eine Antwort eines hier bekannten Geschäftes (langjähriger Kona Partner) mit ausgezeichneter Werkstatt zum Steuersatz i.V. einer Doppelbrücke (DB) erhalten. Die außer der Möglichkeit des Einschlages der Brücke auch keine Erklärung wissen weshalb man keinen ZS einbauen sollte. Obgleich bei einer DB einerseits Gummipuffer angebracht sind und andererseit der Einschlag von sich aus ab einem gewissen Grad erfolgt.

Herzlichen @Enginejunk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WernAir77 (16. November 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Habe aktuell nun auch eine Antwort eines hier bekannten Geschäftes (langjähriger Kona Partner) mit ausgezeichneter Werkstatt zum Steuersatz i.V. einer Doppelbrücke (DB) erhalten. Die außer der Möglichkeit des Einschlages der Brücke auch keine Erklärung wissen weshalb man keinen ZS einbauen sollte. Obgleich bei einer DB einerseits Gummipuffer angebracht sind und andererseit der Einschlag von sich aus ab einem gewissen Grad erfolgt.


Würde mir da nicht so die großen Sorgen machen. Das Stinky ist ja doch sehr massiv ausgelegt und bei Stinky Six ist auch ein ZS werksseitig verbaut und, soweit ich weiß, ist es auch für Doppelbrücke freigegeben.


----------



## gasgas03 (16. November 2022)

Die Abstützung sollte, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, ein Parallelogramm bilden.
Ich hatte das an meinem so eingestellt:


----------



## oldschool racer (16. November 2022)

Auch dir herzlichen Dank, aber was bedeutet das Achtung beim Einfedern an dieser Stelle @gasgas03 ?

Auch noch eine Frage von mir bezgl. der Montage der (Uniball)Gelenke: Das Gehäuse hat ja spiel - wie ist das mit der Befestigungsschraube und dem Montageabschnitt zwischen Rahmen und Gelenk - habt ihr da eine Teilgewindeschraube benutzt wo der gewindelose Teil im Lager des Gelenkes sitzt und wie habt ihr das Spiel / Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Gelenk gelöst?


----------



## gasgas03 (17. November 2022)

Ich musste da 1 oder 2 U-Scheiben zwischen Gelenk und Bremshalter dazwischenlegen das es nicht an der Strebe streift. Hab da leider kein Foto von gemacht.


----------



## oldschool racer (17. November 2022)

Habe ich gestern ein Bild zu gefunden . . .,
und am Rahmen, oder "schwingt" das Gelenk dort frei?


----------



## gasgas03 (17. November 2022)

Bei dem Kit ist eine Alu-Scheibe dabei. Die hatte ich vorne am Rahmen. Dadurch musste ich aber wie schon geschrieben hinten 2 U-Scheiben unterlegen.
Auf dem Bild siehst du auch die 2 Schrauben für die Besfestigung der Gelenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool racer (18. November 2022)

Ich komme nochmal kurz auf den Pushrod (D.O.P.E.) i.V.m. CFK zurück; was habt ihr da für ein Röhrchen genommen (Außendurchmesser + ggf. Innendurchmesser) und wie habt ihr die Gelenke darin befestigt - geschraubt und oder geklebt?

Ansonsten allen Beteiligten bislang ein herzliches Dankeschön, das hat mir alles bislang sehr (auf die Sprünge) geholfen 
_________
Habe hier eine recht praktikable Lösung gefunden; dazu hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. November 2022)

Ich kopier mal einen anderen Beitrag von mir: 

Pultrudiertes CFK Rohr, das innen aufgeraut (Ganz wichtig!). mit Aceton säubern und VA Gewindestangen mit 2K Epoxy eingeklebt. Hab dafür aber das dickflüssige, schwarze Epoxy von Voss-Chemie (Yachtcare) genommen, das war in einer Doppelspritze drin. Die Gewindestange mit Malerkrepp abkleben (also das was freibleiben muss) und dann das Rohrinnere und die Gewindestange mit dem gemischten Epoxy bestreichen. Dann die Gewindestange reindrehen, nicht schieben, beim reindrehen hast du einen kompletten Kraftschluss. Aushärten lassen, fertig.

Zur grösse: Innen 8, Aussen 10mm.


----------



## oldschool racer (20. November 2022)

Saustark, Danke. 
Schätze die Gewindestange hatte M8. Wie weit hast du die Gewindestange ins Rohr gedreht?


----------



## Enginejunk (20. November 2022)

Richtig, M8. 

Hab die glaube 3,5-4cm reingesteckt, reicht völlig. 

evtl. kann @WernAir77 mal messen wieviel Gewinde ich noch übergelassen habe. 

Bin aber fast der Meinung ich habe die auf 6cm zugeschnitten und 2cm stand noch über. Reicht ja für die Uniball-gelenke. 


Kauf dir aber erst die Gelenke bevor du das Rohr zuschneidest.


----------



## oldschool racer (20. November 2022)

Freilich.


----------

